# DIRECTV2PC v5717 - Issues & Discussion



## Doug Brott

*Important Note:*

Please, * DO NOT CALL CUSTOMER SUPPORT* about this version.
Your cooperation in this matter is greatly appreciated.

*The Contents of this Download: (Differences based on previous version)*

Please subscribe to the Extra, Extra! thread for news about DIRECTV2PC updates.

*Download v5717*
*Download DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor*

*New features*

No new features since last version

*Improved/Updated*

Crash on ATSC channels

*Notes*

Please use your existing DIRECTV2PC key .. If you do not have one, please complete the Beta Download process @ http://www.directv.com/directv2pc
New Codecs may be download & installed as part of the setup/activation process after installation.


----------



## veryoldschool

Win7, uninstalled and installed fine/normal.
Played SD, MPEG-2 HD, MPEG-4 HD
All had "slight" frame drops/stalls. I needed to look close to see them and they weren't that frequent, but were there.
This ATI video card has 512 RAM. This should be enough to run this app.
If this isn't enough to run this app smoothly, I think the app should be improved so it is.
"I used to" be able to play back recordings on my old nVidia 6600 [with 128] with the versions that didn't support dual monitors. Since dual monitor support, I "spilt" the twin [SLI] cards for dual monitor and have seen playback be worse. With the last version, even changing back to SLI [single monitor mode, with both cards "strapped" together] didn't help playback.
Since I'm seeing some of this on this PC with a "good advisor" report, it seems this app needs to be improved to get back to where it "used to be".


----------



## dettxw

Dang, and I was just home swapping out the Xterra for the cycle!
Oh well, I'll get it tonight. 
I was having trouble with the random OTA playback, looks like they've addressed this problem.


Code:


----------



## kbxm

Problem: Installed fine, but trying to view ANY recorded program results in this message:

"The video's audio is protected and requires and audio output driver with HDCP support; changing the audio output to analog might allow audio playback"

I'm running analog all the way through and have the latest drivers on the PC that support HDCP.

What do I have to fix? I could get another version, but it seems that I can't re-use the keys. I tried my "current" key and it told me that the key had already been used,


----------



## veryoldschool

kbxm said:


> Problem: Installed fine, but trying to view ANY recorded program results in this message:
> 
> "The video's audio is protected and requires and audio output driver with HDCP support; changing the audio output to analog might allow audio playback"
> 
> I'm running analog all the way through and have the latest drivers on the PC that support HDCP.
> 
> What do I have to fix? I could get another version, but it seems that I can't re-use the keys. I tried my "current" key and it told me that the key had already been used,


What version of windows?
If Vista/Win7, you can click on the speaker icon and disable the digital output [device]. Even if you're not using it, without a sound driver that supports HDCP, it gives this error, if not disabled.


----------



## smitmor

Playback Advisor passes, but I get this error when I try to play anything.

DIRECTV2PC cannot display this video because your graphics card does not currently support screen capture protection for protected content. Try updating your graphics card driver or modify your driver settings.

Hardware is a Dell XPS M1530 running Windows 7.


----------



## veryoldschool

Some common errors:










This is normally a network/DVR problem and resetting/rebooting the DVR has resolved this for me.










This is the HDCP error for video card/monitor
Updating your video driver may resolve this or changing over to the analog VGA connection works.










This is the HDCP error for audio and few audio chip makers/drivers support HDCP. Realtek does.

If you're running Vista or Win7, click on the speaker icon and select playback devices










Change this to this:










We don't currently have a "fix" for XP, so disabling your current sound chip and installing a $10 sound card without the digital output, is about all you can do.

Now that we have MRV if someone is using the MRV from a DVR you will get this:


----------



## RAD

I don't have the same ATSC recording that crashing it last version but checked another one that was recorded from the same station and it played OK.


----------



## Golfman

Uninstalled last version and downloaded the new version with no problems. However when I start app it again hangs up when asking for a "CD KEY".

Never saw this before the last version but it stops me dead in the water.

See post #127 in DIRECTV2PC v5708 - Issues & Discussion thread


----------



## steveken

I see the same crap as usual is going on. I downloaded this new version and installed it. Upon installation I entered one of my two activation keys that I received at my primary email address back in October 08 only to be told that the maximum uses of the key has already been met. 

This is the same exact message I have always gotten on every single version of DirecTV2PC that I have tried to download and install. Each time it tells me I can't use one of the valid keys I have been given in the past, I have to go and request a new one with another email address of mine. When I try to use my primary email address again, I get the message:

"Dear DIRECTV Customer,

You have exceeded the maximum number of requests for a DIRECTV2PCTM application activation key using this email address; the maximum number is two. Please use one of the activation keys previously emailed to you.

If you are updating your product to a newer version, please use the the activation key previously emailed to you.

If you need additional keys or you have been installing the DIRECTV2PC application unsuccessfully, please download the file again using a different email address and we will send a new activation key to you.

Thank you, 
DIRECTV"

Well, thats just crappy because if you don't have a ton of email addresses, you are pretty much out of luck.

I am down to one last address and one final request for another key. If this continues to happen with each subsequent release of the software, I am going to have to invent new email addresses to use and set them up. I don't think I should have to. I think that if you are given an activation key, it should continue to work for more than one activation on a product. The way it is now is ridiculous. 

Is this problem ever going to be fixed? Or are we just going to have to keep doing this workaround to get a valid key for each new version that is released?


----------



## steveken

veryoldschool said:


> Win7, uninstalled and installed fine/normal.


Hmm, not for me. Had to request yet another key. Pissing me off frankly. 



veryoldschool said:


> "I used to" be able to play back recordings on my old nVidia 6600 [with 128] with the versions that didn't support dual monitors.


I am using a 6600 with 128MB ram right now and its working just fine. It is a passively cooled card too that suffers from overheating. I am about to upgrade it to a "SAPPHIRE 100254HDMI Radeon HD 4650 1GB 128-bit GDDR2 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail" from NewEgg.com.


----------



## kbxm

veryoldschool said:


> What version of windows?
> If Vista/Win7, you can click on the speaker icon and disable the digital output [device]. Even if you're not using it, without a sound driver that supports HDCP, it gives this error, if not disabled.


XP and Vista.

The fix worked for Vista, I'll see what I can find for XP.


----------



## kbxm

> I am down to one last address and one final request for another key. If this continues to happen with each subsequent release of the software, I am going to have to invent new email addresses to use and set them up. I don't think I should have to. I think that if you are given an activation key, it should continue to work for more than one activation on a product. The way it is now is ridiculous.
> 
> Is this problem ever going to be fixed? Or are we just going to have to keep doing this workaround to get a valid key for each new version that is released?


Agreed. It should be able to pull the key from the currently installed software or accept the old key with the new install. I've been making up hotmail accounts to get the keys since I've had to get new ones every time.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Technically this is beta software. When it goes "1.0" there will be an update server, but for now you have to keep entering the key because it's uninstalling every time.


----------



## steveken

Its not a question of why are we having to enter the key. Its more of a question of why it isn't accepting keys previously assigned like it says it will.


----------



## steveken

I keep getting "The receiver is not responding. Please check the connection and then try again." each time I try to play things off of HD channels. The first thing I played was from 297 and it played fine, but then I chose to play something from 296 HD and 292 HD and they give that message. Haven't had a chance to play anything else yet. I will post if any other problems pop up.


----------



## woj027

I have two questions. One is what option should I choose for the ffdshow. What should i be choosing? Do or don't use? just this once or always?


After I randomly choose an option to that request I get.



Directv2pc cannot play the video content because your computer or monitor does not support playback of protected content.


ok now what?


I am running Win XP SP3. I have a samsung LCD display with DVI connection to a Radeon X1650 video card.


----------



## PhilS

Works fine for me. Using Windows 7 RC X64. Used existing key.


----------



## HoTat2

woj027 said:


> I have two questions. One is what option should I choose for the ffdshow. What should i be choosing? Do or don't use? just this once or always?
> 
> After I randomly choose an option to that request I get.
> 
> Directv2pc cannot play the video content because your computer or monitor does not support playback of protected content.
> 
> ok now what?
> 
> I am running Win XP SP3. I have a samsung LCD display with DVI connection to a Radeon X1650 video card.


While I didn't get any kind of prompt asking me to configure my ffdshow codecs (mines were installed via "Pixie Pack" which came bundled with a program called TuneBite) I did get the same nasty surprise message about my computer or monitor not being HDCP compatible.

Well... not totally surprised since the monitor, a Dell 2007FP connected by DVI to an XFX 7900GTX is indeed not HDCP compatable. But I thought this was only necessary for playing shows like movies recorded off the premium channels or some other. However, unlike with the earlier versions of DIRECTV2PC this version prevents me from viewing anything. 

Can't afford a new monitor right now though. Certainly not just to accommodate this one application anyhow. :nono2:


----------



## veryoldschool

HoTat2 said:


> While I didn't get any kind of prompt asking me to configure my ffdshow codecs (mines were installed via "Pixie Pack" which came bundled with a program called TuneBite) I did get the same nasty surprise message about my computer or monitor not being HDCP compatible.
> 
> Well... not totally surprised since the monitor, a Dell 2007FP connected by DVI to an XFX 7900GTX is indeed not HDCP compatable. But I thought this was only necessary for playing shows like movies recorded off the premium channels or some other. However, unlike with the earlier versions of DIRECTV2PC this version prevents me from viewing anything.
> 
> Can't afford a new monitor right now though. Certainly not just to accommodate this one application anyhow. :nono2:


ffdshow hasn't made a difference with "using or not", so might as well say "no".
The ATI 1650 may be a bit lite, as the x1800 & x1900 are the minimum [in the FAQs].
Too bad you didn't get the Dell 2007 WFP, which supports HDCP.

For those with video HDCP issues, there is always analog VGA connecting.


----------



## ohills

Now I can't play any shows. One message says monitor not compliant, and the other message says audio card not compliant. I guess I won't d/l anymore until I need a new computer. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## dettxw

Downloaded, installed & activated on the desktop with just one minor problem. 
The program had trouble starting with the Living Room HR20-700 Playlist, Vista circle would spin for a while then eventually go back to pick receiver. 
Started okay with another receiver and then would switch to the Living Room HR20-700 through the Menu. 

This version fixed the problem I had playing certain OTA recordings that did crash the program. So good fix from my end. 

Playback quality is still quite good, except still experiencing unrepeatable random pixelation/breakup as in MRV, but then I'm still convinced that a server fix is required for that issue. 

DVRs are DECA-connected.


----------



## dettxw

Haven't seen this one in a long long time:

While playing _Oliver!_ from 552 HDNM (on the MBR HR20-700) experienced what I call "freak-out mode". 
This is where the audio keeps going but the video just jitters on the screen stuck replaying a few frames of a scene in a wild way. 
A pause or jump back won't help, but clicking on the progress bar (forward or back) will clear it.
Repeatable. 
Nothing observable in the problem time period while viewing from the DVR.

It's been so long ago that now I can't remember if the program or server got the fix.
(Can't look it up, no access to the old threads)


----------



## BreezeCJ

"Rating Limit exceeded" message. I have no ratings limits on the unit. It's asking me for a non-existent passcode to unlock ratings limit


----------



## dacoop2

"DirecTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played back at this time." 

Didn't have this problem with either of the previous two versions.


----------



## rajah22

dettxw said:


> "freak-out mode" ... where the audio keeps going but the video just jitters on the screen stuck replaying a few frames of a scene in a wild way.
> A pause or jump back won't help, but clicking on the progress bar (forward or back) will clear it.
> Repeatable.


My issue precisely, starting with v5708, except that I can't clear it -- have to close and relaunch DTV2PC app (it "resumes" from the frame that the audio reached, not the earlier frame where the video was stuck, jittering and replaying).

Additionally, *intermittent* problems with access to MPEG-4 HD ("cannot connect to receiver"), whereas SD always connects. I'm thinking this may be a bandwidth issue, although I'm hardwired. If memory serves, routers operate at the speed of the weakest connected device; so e.g. if a 10Mbps device is attached, all devices operate at 10Mbps, regardless of router maximum capability. Need to disconnect one old computer...

Trickplay works again (in v5628 it froze the app and, if I didn't kill the app quickly with an external "Kill" utility, would BSOD).

Honestly, if I had my druthers (and hadn't erased the darn thing), I'd go back to v4526. It sucked the life out of my CPU, but I didn't have any issues. (Unfortunately, v4526 seems to be entirely expunged from the Net -- Google is not being my friend.)
----------------
HR20-700 with 1Tb e-SATA (acomData "PureDrive")
HR10-250
Thinkpad T61p, Core Duo @2.6GHz, 3Gb, HDCP, 1920x1200
NVidia Quadro FX570M, 512Mb
Vista Ultimate 32bit, with latest (Jan. 2009) Lenovo video drivers for WinXP (in order to regain FullScreen DOS VGA)


----------



## smiddy

Installed and tested on Win 7 and when it finished the screen color didn't revert back to the original color scheme.


----------



## premier1guy

Well, this thing us generally useless since almost everything I bring up stops, and says something about protected content. (And apparently no support on how to deal with it).


----------



## HoTat2

veryoldschool said:


> ffdshow hasn't made a difference with "using or not", so might as well say "no".
> The ATI 1650 may be a bit lite, as the x1800 & x1900 are the minimum [in the FAQs].
> Too bad you didn't get the Dell 2007 WFP, which supports HDCP.
> 
> For those with video HDCP issues, there is always analog VGA connecting.


Thanks for the suggestions VOS, unfortunately using VGA does not work either. Still a noncompliant monitor message when trying to play any file here. Your suggestion to another poster about disabling the SPIDIF output (if one exists) in the audio card settings worked to resolve the noncompliant audio card message for me though.



ohills said:


> Now I can't play any shows. One message says monitor not compliant, and the other message says audio card not compliant. I guess I won't d/l anymore until I need a new computer. It was fun while it lasted.


Yep;

Same predicament here, therefore DIRECTV2PC is in cold storage for now until I can come up with the money for a new HDCP compliant monitor and/or graphics card. 

But it's just not a high priority right now, much less just to accommodate this one application. :nono2:


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Has anyone tried this on winXP SP3?


----------



## daveriv

Hi - I'm having an issue I hope someone can help with. This has been an issue the past several releases - unfortunately just getting around to trying to troubleshoot it. My issue is that when the info bar disappears after starting a recording, the portion of the screen that contained the info bar is black - basically cuts off the top of the recording playback. Any thoughts or input on how to resolve is appreciated. I've attached before/after pictures as reference.


----------



## veryoldschool

HoTat2 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions VOS, unfortunately using VGA does not work either. Still a noncompliant monitor message when trying to play any file here. Your suggestion to another poster about disabling the SPIDIF output (if one exists) in the audio card settings worked to resolve the noncompliant audio card message for me though.
> 
> Yep;
> 
> Same predicament here, therefore DIRECTV2PC is in cold storage for now until I can come up with the money for a new HDCP compliant monitor and/or graphics card.
> 
> But it's just not a high priority right now, much less just to accommodate this one application. :nono2:


Can you post your PC specs and the advisor log?
The VGA "should work" [it did with the last version and I have yet to load this on my analog monitor/poor video card PC].


----------



## veryoldschool

daveriv said:


> Hi - I'm having an issue I hope someone can help with. This has been an issue the past several releases - unfortunately just getting around to trying to troubleshoot it. My issue is that when the info bar disappears after starting a recording, the portion of the screen that contained the info bar is black - basically cuts off the top of the recording playback. Any thoughts or input on how to resolve is appreciated. I've attached before/after pictures as reference.


"I see" no pics, "but" see if you can update your video card drivers.


----------



## daveriv

veryoldschool said:


> "I see" no pics, "but" see if you can update your video card drivers.


Thanks - I'll give it a try. Weird that you don't see pics - I see them. Maybe I'm the only one that can.


----------



## daveriv

veryoldschool said:


> "I see" no pics, "but" see if you can update your video card drivers.


Thanks VOS - worked like a charm! :hurah:


----------



## delete2end

veryoldschool said:


> Win7, uninstalled and installed fine/normal.
> Played SD, MPEG-2 HD, MPEG-4 HD
> All had "slight" frame drops/stalls. I needed to look close to see them and they weren't that frequent, but were there.
> This ATI video card has 512 RAM. This should be enough to run this app.
> If this isn't enough to run this app smoothly, I think the app should be improved so it is.
> "I used to" be able to play back recordings on my old nVidia 6600 [with 128] with the versions that didn't support dual monitors. Since dual monitor support, I "spilt" the twin [SLI] cards for dual monitor and have seen playback be worse. With the last version, even changing back to SLI [single monitor mode, with both cards "strapped" together] didn't help playback.
> Since I'm seeing some of this on this PC with a "good advisor" report, it seems this app needs to be improved to get back to where it "used to be".


I agree....i am still having to run version 5514 as all of the newer versions hang and completely freeze up my computer after 10-15 of watching any HD show. The newer versions just hang/freeze and make this loud annoying sound to which I cant even get to Process Explorer by Sysinternals to kill the app which forces me to hold down the power button until my computer turns off....thank god i have image based backups so that i can restore. I never had any issues with hangs or freezes until all the versions after 5514... they need to improve this app big time while adding more features like the ability to delete a program from the DVR.

The one thing that I am happy about is that they keep offering new builds every week or so but my issue is that none of them work like 5514 and before on my Dell Latitude D630 laptop.

my rig... Intel Core 2 Duo at 2.5ghz, 2gb ram, Nvidia Quadro 135 NVS 128mb video, over a 54g WiFi network.


----------



## woj027

so how do we figure out if it's our monitor or our video card? and are those the only things that would be causing the compliance issue?

I have a Samsung LCD SyncMaster 2253lw and a ATI Radeon x1650 using DVI connection Windows XP SP3.


----------



## veryoldschool

woj027 said:


> so how do we figure out if it's our monitor or our video card? and are those the only things that would be causing the compliance issue?
> 
> I have a Samsung LCD SyncMaster 2253lw and a ATI Radeon x1650 using DVI connection Windows XP SP3.


Google came back with this for your monitor:


 General Features: 
HDCP, Swivel Screen, Wallmount 
Googling your ATI x1650 gives this from ATI:

DVI 1.0 compliant / HDMI interoperable and HDCP ready**

** AMD's ATI Radeon™ X and Radeon™ 9550 series of GPUs are capable of processing HDCP signals ("HDCP ready"), however not all ATI Radeon graphics cards are HDCP ready. Please check the applicable ATI Radeon graphics card specification to determine if a particular ATI Radeon graphics card is HDCP ready. Some third parties manufacture graphics cards containing ATI Radeon GPUs -- you can inquire of them which models, if any, are HDCP ready. In addition, playing HDCP content requires additional HDCP ready components, including but not limited to an HDCP ready monitor, disc drive, multimedia application and computer operating system.

Both of these should be looked into more, but from this it looks as if the video card may be the problem.


----------



## woj027

veryoldschool said:


> Google came back with this for your monitor:
> 
> 
> General Features:
> HDCP, Swivel Screen, Wallmount
> Googling your ATI x1650 gives this from ATI:
> 
> DVI 1.0 compliant / HDMI interoperable and HDCP ready**
> 
> ** AMD's ATI Radeon™ X and Radeon™ 9550 series of GPUs are capable of processing HDCP signals ("HDCP ready"), however not all ATI Radeon graphics cards are HDCP ready. Please check the applicable ATI Radeon graphics card specification to determine if a particular ATI Radeon graphics card is HDCP ready. Some third parties manufacture graphics cards containing ATI Radeon GPUs -- you can inquire of them which models, if any, are HDCP ready. In addition, playing HDCP content requires additional HDCP ready components, including but not limited to an HDCP ready monitor, disc drive, multimedia application and computer operating system.
> 
> Both of these should be looked into more, but from this it looks as if the video card may be the problem.


Thanks.

So Google is where everyone should go to see if their Monitor or Video Card is HDCP compliant.


----------



## veryoldschool

woj027 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So Google is where everyone should go to see if their Monitor or Video Card is HDCP compliant.


Well the maker of your monitor and video card should have the best info.

Also you might try updating your video driver as it might help.


----------



## woj027

thanks again VOS


----------



## waynebtx

So far have been able to play my OTA recordings so glade they got that fixed.


----------



## racerx24

I was able to use an older version of this software with no problem but now when it starts there are no warning messages or any thing like that but no video is displayed. There is sound but that's it. I have a core 2 duo 7200 laptop with an ati 256 meg x1600 graphics card. I have tried updating my ati drivers but it does not make any difference still no video. Also I should note I'm running Windows 7 RC 64 bit. Any ideas???


----------



## aquaman

Ok, so I'm totally stumped. I've search this site, the net and I'm exhausted. I've been looking for several hours for the solution. Perhaps one of you will know where the magic switch is. I need some help.

I have installed the d2pc program on my laptop and home pc - it opens, begins scanning, but doesn't find my HR-2x receiver. "0 receivers found"

Things I've tried:

1. verifying on router DHCP Client list HR-2x is listed with proper address
2. enabling/disabling windows firewall
3. enabling/disabling UpnP on router
4. restarting router/receiver/pc
5. pressing red button on receiver
6. enabling/disabling Internet sharing
7. disabling virus scanner
8. making sure d2pc is checked on "exceptions" in firewall settings
9. entered ip address of HR-2x on DMZ of router

Like I said, I've installed and tried this on both laptop and home pc. I get the same results. I assume its not the computers, but between them and the HR-2x. Any other ideas would be much appreciated!!


----------



## dettxw

aquaman said:


> Ok, so I'm totally stumped. I've search this site, the net and I'm exhausted. I've been looking for several hours for the solution. Perhaps one of you will know where the magic switch is. I need some help.
> 
> I have installed the d2pc program on my laptop and home pc - it opens, begins scanning, but doesn't find my HR-2x receiver. "0 receivers found"
> 
> Things I've tried:
> 
> 1. verifying on router DHCP Client list HR-2x is listed with proper address
> 2. enabling/disabling windows firewall
> 3. enabling/disabling UpnP on router
> 4. restarting router/receiver/pc
> 5. pressing red button on receiver
> 6. enabling/disabling Internet sharing
> 7. disabling virus scanner
> 8. making sure d2pc is checked on "exceptions" in firewall settings
> 9. entered ip address of HR-2x on DMZ of router
> 
> Like I said, I've installed and tried this on both laptop and home pc. I get the same results. I assume its not the computers, but between them and the HR-2x. Any other ideas would be much appreciated!!


How is your DVR connected to the home network?

What kind of router & network?

Does your DVR connect to the internet? Does VOD download work?

FYI, UPnP only applies to Network Services, and there are currently no applications using it.


----------



## dettxw

racerx24 said:


> I was able to use an older version of this software with no problem but now when it starts there are no warning messages or any thing like that but no video is displayed. There is sound but that's it. I have a core 2 duo 7200 laptop with an ati 256 meg x1600 graphics card. I have tried updating my ati drivers but it does not make any difference still no video. Also I should note I'm running Windows 7 RC 64 bit. Any ideas???


It's likely that the ATI video card isn't HDCP-compliant, and if not, surprised you got that far without an error message.

Got any newer hardware to try it on?


----------



## gruversm

My key doesn't work anymore. Downloaded the Playback advisor and states my computer is now "non-compliant" and will not progress to the point where I can get a new key.

How can I fix this?


----------



## dettxw

gruversm said:


> My key doesn't work anymore. Downloaded the Playback advisor and states my computer is now "non-compliant" and will not progress to the point where I can get a new key.
> 
> How can I fix this?


As I recall you'll have to get the Advisor to pass before you can get a new key.
(Excuse me for not knowing for sure, got my keys pre-Advisor days and they've always worked)

So what's non-compliant? Video card or monitor?


----------



## barryb

Why would make playback advisor hang _forever_ at 20%?


----------



## VARTV

waynebtx said:


> So far have been able to play my OTA recordings so glade they got that fixed.


Not on my (6-month old) desktop PC (Vista). As soon as I start to play an OTA recording, DIRECTV2PC crashes. No issues on laptop except it has a "g" card so OTA recordings studder...


----------



## rajah22

delete2end said:


> The newer versions just hang/freeze and make this loud annoying sound to which I cant even get to Process Explorer by Sysinternals to kill the app which forces me to hold down the power button until my computer turns off...


Right. For me, the app is completely unpredictable: if it plays, it plays; if it's going to hang, it hangs right away with a black screen (sometimes with audio, sometimes not). So my solution is to always start in a window and, if it plays, then switch into FullScreen -- if it hangs in a window, I'm able to kill the app without difficulty, whereas if I start out trying to watch a film in full screen and it hangs, I can't switch out of whatever wierd video mode it's locked into. Solution: hit Ctrl-Alt-Delete (start TaskMan), blindly tab to the Shutdown option (find out in advance how many tabs it takes to get there), and hit Enter: machine shuts down normally after a minute or two (albeit with black screen throughout).


----------



## supercell

The software installed and I am connected to my HR23. I see my recorded shows. Every time I go to play something it crashes with "DIRECTV2PC has encountered a problem and needs to close." I get this message every time and have yet to watch a single show. Do you know what the problem might be?


----------



## PajamaGuy

veryoldschool said:


> What version of windows?
> If Vista/Win7, you can click on the speaker icon and disable the digital output [device]. Even if you're not using it, without a sound driver that supports HDCP, it gives this error, if not disabled.


Thank-you very much - Doug might want to think about adding this tip in the standard release notes.

Just installed 517 - and it works.


----------



## steveken

dettxw said:


> As I recall you'll have to get the Advisor to pass before you can get a new key.
> (Excuse me for not knowing for sure, got my keys pre-Advisor days and they've always worked)
> 
> So what's non-compliant? Video card or monitor?


You don't need to pass that to get a new key. I haven't run the advisor in MONTHS and was still able to get a key. Just get to the point where it asks for your name and email address and you can get a new one. If you have already gotten 2 at your email address, you will have to use another one to be able to get a new one. I have gotten like 6 keys so far using different addresses, so you don't have to run the advisor.


----------



## barryb

I have fixed my install issue. It's working, 'cept for -some- protected audio content. 

I don't have the exact options that you do VOS, so I will be looking into what it takes to make it all work.


----------



## veryoldschool

barryb said:


> I have fixed my install issue. It's working, 'cept for -some- protected audio content.
> 
> I don't have the exact options that you do VOS, so I will be looking into what it takes to make it all work.


My "screen shot" was from Win7, so you should have the same option.
What sound chip do you have?


----------



## Denman

No problem with the new build Windows 7 Ulitimate RTM 32, and hdcp issues are non existent, along with it being a bit more stable...so far.


----------



## barryb

veryoldschool said:


> My "screen shot" was from Win7, so you should have the same option.
> What sound chip do you have?


Imbedded MS with a Realtek HD Audio driver. I -so far- have not found a way to "downgrade" this driver.


----------



## barryb

FIXED. 

I just set the bit rate to a lower output level and all is good now.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

When I cued up "how its made" it asked me for the parental control code. 
Overall PQ is outstanding, and I am happy to use dual monitors.


----------



## veryoldschool

barryb said:


> Imbedded MS with a Realtek HD Audio driver. I -so far- have not found a way to "downgrade" this driver.


Try the Realtek Win7 driver

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/


----------



## rajah22

Now I'm getting audio but a solid gray frame where the video should be. Both SD and HD. Downgraded to 5708, which worked before -- and it too now displays a gray screen (after 1-2 seconds of flashing black screen). No error msgs. I don't get it: what's going on with this flaky app? I wanna go back to 4526, which simply worked! Anybody still have it? I erased mine when I started out on this miserable "upgrade" trajectory, a rocky road indeed.


----------



## delete2end

This app just keeps getting worse and worse.... what gives?


----------



## aziz

Folks:

I have installed and gotten the DirecTV2PC working for quite a while. Because it was working, I would actually use the application once in a great while. However, before a recent firmware upgrade, I noticed that I was getting the following messages:

DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played back at this time.

When the new version was released, I tried installing over the old version, hoping that the problem can be rectified. Alas, to no avail!

Therefore, I REALLY think the problems that have cropped up not only from the DirecTV2PC (v5717) application software, but also the current receiver firmware version too. 

P.S. If this is BETA, the activation code should be kept available without limits. The BETA users are the ones who are, graciously, helping!


----------



## veryoldschool

aziz said:


> P.S. If this is BETA, the activation code should be kept available without limits. The BETA users are the ones who are, graciously, helping!


The only limit on the activation "key" is that it can be only used on one computer. I'm still using the keys I first received.


----------



## steveken

veryoldschool said:


> The only limit on the activation "key" is that it can be only used on one computer. I'm still using the keys I first received.


Unfortunately you are one of the very few people who have been able to use the same key more than once. I have noticed a LOT of people on here complaining about not being able to use the same key that they were given. I personally have had to get at least 7 keys, one for each update that I had to install it. I don't know how you have gotten so lucky, but the rest of us are having to put up with the BS of getting a new key each time there is a revision to the software.


----------



## veryoldschool

steveken said:


> Unfortunately you are one of the very few people who have been able to use the same key more than once. I have noticed a LOT of people on here complaining about not being able to use the same key that they were given. I personally have had to get at least 7 keys, one for each update that I had to install it. I don't know how you have gotten so lucky, but the rest of us are having to put up with the BS of getting a new key each time there is a revision to the software.


"I feel your pain", but not having it makes it hard to figure out why.
"It should" only be when the hardware [motherboard] or OS has changed, as this will "look" to the activation server as another PC.
I don't think my keys are "magical" as I've gotten the error when I used the wrong key on the wrong PC here. Going back to the "right key/PC" had it work [again].


----------



## RAD

steveken said:


> Unfortunately you are one of the very few people who have been able to use the same key more than once.


I don't know about the very few statement. I was part of the early release test program and got two keys back then and those two keys always worked through all the releases. I recently got two new system, requested new keys for those two systems and have had no problems reusing those same keys over and over for new releases.


----------



## RACJ2

I downloaded v5717 and still have the same issue I had with v5708. I have 2 HR22's and when I try to connect to the one in my master bedroom and play any recording, I get the "protected content " message below. When I connect to the one in my living room, it works perfect. There is one minor difference between them. When I select which receiver I want to connect to, the one in the bedroom is labeled "Master (RID####)" and the one in the living room is labeled "(RID#####)" with no description.

I'm using the exact same PC to connect to both of them. Any thoughts on what could be causing this?


----------



## veryoldschool

RACJ2 said:


> I downloaded v5717 and still have the same issue I had with v5708. I have 2 HR22's and when I try to connect to the one in my master bedroom and play any recording, I get the "protected content " message below. When I connect to the one in my living room, it works perfect. There is one minor difference between them. When I select which receiver I want to connect to, the one in the bedroom is labeled "Master (RID####)" and the one in the living room is labeled "(RID#####)" with no description.
> 
> I'm using the exact same PC to connect to both of them. Any thoughts on what could be causing this?


[see post #7]
This is a network error. You're running two different versions of software on the DVRs, so that's why [I think], though last week I had friendly names on one and not on the other [with "the other" program not to be named here]. "The funny part" was resetting the DVR that had was showing friendly names was what had the other(s) have the friendly names return.
"The last time" this error came up here [or the older thread] the user seemed to think it was a switch that needed the reset.
DVRs, routers, switches, etc. resets should be the cure.


----------



## xmguy

I just upgraded to V5717 from 5313 because on 5313 version all of the sudden one day DirecTV2PC was playing ok. The next only a white screen was shown in place of the video. Audio played ok. I updated versions and still get white screen. My video card is up to date on FW. Plus as I said it was working one day the next it wasn't. Any idea how to fix it?


----------



## Sim-X

why won't this work with dual monitors? So stupid - it would be nice to watch something on my 2nd monitor - is there away around this?


----------



## RAD

Sim-X said:


> why won't this work with dual monitors? So stupid - it would be nice to watch something on my 2nd monitor - is there away around this?


They did add support for dual monitors back in 5514, see http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=162206. If it's not working for you more details on the problem would be helpful.


----------



## rajah22

Sim-X said:


> why won't this work with dual monitors?


It does work with dual monitors. But you have to extend the desktop onto the second screen -- they can't be clones. And regrettably, if the resolutions of the two monitors are different, when you drag D2PC onto the second screen, you also the drag the resolved size of D2PC (which initialized on screen one) onto screen two -- the app doesn't readjust for the different resolution of screen two. For example, if screen two has a slightly smaller resolution, say 1680x1080 instead of 1920x1200, D2PC will be cropped.

I wish there was an INI file with variables that could be set/adjusted by the user, like most sophisticated video apps.


----------



## rajah22

xmguy said:


> one day DirecTV2PC was playing ok. The next only a white screen was shown in place of the video. Audio played ok.


When this happened to me (and I'm _still_ stuck in this limbo), I noticed that HR20-700 firmware had been upgraded "yesterday". I downgraded to a previously-working version of D2PC, and still got white (gray) screen. Reconnected the Network settings (nothing had changed), and also rebooted DVR, router, and PC. Made sure DVR wasn't "busy" recording, or paused. Killed background services and apps on my PC, reducing CPU load to about 1%. All to no avail. So, like Aziz, I strongly suspect a recent firmware glitch.


----------



## RACJ2

veryoldschool said:


> [see post #7]
> This is a network error. You're running two different versions of software on the DVRs, so that's why [I think], though last week I had friendly names on one and not on the other [with "the other" program not to be named here]. "The funny part" was resetting the DVR that had was showing friendly names was what had the other(s) have the friendly names return.
> "The last time" this error came up here [or the older thread] the user seemed to think it was a switch that needed the reset.
> DVRs, routers, switches, etc. resets should be the cure.


Thanks for the suggestion. I did reset the HR22 I was having trouble with and I no longer get the "Protected Content" error. Both of the HR's were on the latest 0x034C release, so are you saying that the reboot loaded the v5717 software to my HR22? I guess it really doesn't matter, just curious. Glad to have it resolved.


----------



## veryoldschool

RACJ2 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion. I did reset the HR22 I was having trouble with and I no longer get the "Protected Content" error. Both of the HR's were on the latest 0x034C release, so are you saying that the reboot loaded the v5717 software to my HR22? I guess it really doesn't matter, just curious. Glad to have it resolved.


"I think" the reboot simply cleared a network "issue" [port not being opened] in the DVR.


----------



## aziz

Folks:

I have installed DirecTV2PC V5717 on a Vista 32 (i.e., INSPIRON 530.) However, the V5717 cannot connect to the receiver/server (i.e., HR20) but a Red button RESET fixed that problem.

When playing a recording, it worked fine. However, after using the Fast Forward, 30-second slide/skip, or Manual Seek/Jump, the recording picture started to stutter or flicker. Interestingly, the audio was not affected. Using PAUSE and UN-PAUSE will not solve the problem. To resolve this problem, STOP the recording and then RESUME from the MENU.

After a while (i.e., < 40 minutes) watching a recording, the DELL freezes. Neither the Task Manager nor the Windows Program Menu can be called. To resolve this problem, POWER OFF the PC. Now, the recording is no longer in BOLD but it does not indicate that it was stopped at midstream. When you re-PLAY it again, it continued where the recording had froze.


----------



## Golfman

barryb said:


> Why would make playback advisor hang _forever_ at 20%?


Don't know why but it does the same thing when I try to run it.


----------



## veryoldschool

Golfman said:


> Don't know why but it does the same thing when I try to run it.


Barry had a screwed up [damaged] Windows install. He'd had it for some time and "finally" did a fresh install [of Windows] and resolved his issues.


----------



## tombet

Trying to understand plan for eventual final release, vs current beta limits and bugs.

I tried current beta and like so many others, I connect to the DVR and see it ok, but I get a DRM related error message. 

Fine for now, but I dont see HDCP as a requirement. Is it expected to be required ?

The hardware requirements right now seem rather high in general. For example, I have a 3.83 P4, with hyperthreading but its not true dual core. It has a NVidia 6600 Video card. It does a great job, with very low CPU Utilization, running Slingplayer software and showing HD Video from a Slingplayer of bit rates well over 6000 KBps. Likewise, I watch Hulu, YouTube, etc - and its smooth and low CPU utlization. Yet the DirectPC2Go advisor says the Video Card is not good enough, and the CPU is marginal. Ok, a 6600 Video Card by today's standards is nothing great, but its still pretty darn powerful. Its certainly better than many brand new computers today with integrated graphics, or even discrete graphics on laptops. I'm hoping these requirements are less stringent for eventual final release.


----------



## veryoldschool

tombet said:


> Trying to understand plan for eventual final release, vs current beta limits and bugs.
> 
> I tried current beta and like so many others, I connect to the DVR and see it ok, but I get a DRM related error message.
> 
> Fine for now, but I dont see HDCP as a requirement. Is it expected to be required ?
> 
> The hardware requirements right now seem rather high in general. For example, I have a 3.83 P4, with hyperthreading but its not true dual core. It has a NVidia 6600 Video card. It does a great job, with very low CPU Utilization, running Slingplayer software and showing HD Video from a Slingplayer of bit rates well over 6000 KBps. Likewise, I watch Hulu, YouTube, etc - and its smooth and low CPU utlization. Yet the DirectPC2Go advisor says the Video Card is not good enough, and the CPU is marginal. Ok, a 6600 Video Card by today's standards is nothing great, but its still pretty darn powerful. Its certainly better than many brand new computers today with integrated graphics, or even discrete graphics on laptops. I'm hoping these requirements are less stringent for eventual final release.


I thought I had the fastest Pentium 4 HT @ 3.4 GHz.
MPEG-2 is much easier to decode than MPEG-4. [non DirecTV MPEG-2 is easier than DirecTV MPEG-2, as there is more encoding] 
HDCP is here to stay.
Bit-rates of 6 Mb/s fall below most HD streams. 9-16 Mb/s are more normal.
The 6600 seems to be about the same [Windows experience index] as "most laptops" these days.
If you don't have HDCP support, you can use the analog VGA connection.


----------



## tombet

Just fyi: An Intel P4 570 has a stock clock speed of 3.80 ghz. (I actually understated mine a little, its overclocked slightly to 3.93.) Its not multi-core, but its a really fast processor.

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27475&processor=570&spec-codes=SL82U,SL84Y

NVidia 6600 GT scores about 753 on 3DMark06 per TomsHardware (very reputable.) Agreed its about comparable to very good integrated graphics today, such as GMA X4500.

My point is that I dont think it should require such processing power. I run the slingplayer showing HD, with 6000+ Kbps and machine is not at all stressed. I run slingplayer in fact on much slower machines - OLD laptops with old crappy integrated graphics, and it does great. Nor is it all stressed for Hulu, or YouTube, etc (though obviously those are lower bitrate.) And in fact, my guess is that if I could get it to work at all - that Directv2PC also is unlikely to require that much processing power. My hunch is the minimum requirements are probably stated too high. And if they really are that high, then I wonder why SlingPlayer can do essentially the same type of thing so much more efficiently.


----------



## veryoldschool

tombet said:


> Just fyi: An Intel P4 570 has a stock clock speed of 3.80 ghz. (I actually understated mine a little, its overclocked slightly to 3.93.) Its not multi-core, but its a really fast processor.
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=27475&processor=570&spec-codes=SL82U,SL84Y
> 
> NVidia 6600 GT scores about 753 on 3DMark06 per TomsHardware (very reputable.) Agreed its about comparable to very good integrated graphics today, such as GMA X4500.
> 
> My point is that I dont think it should require such processing power. I run the slingplayer showing HD, with 6000+ Kbps and machine is not at all stressed. I run slingplayer in fact on much slower machines - OLD laptops with old crappy integrated graphics, and it does great. Nor is it all stressed for Hulu, or YouTube, etc (though obviously those are lower bitrate.) And in fact, my guess is that if I could get it to work at all - that Directv2PC also is unlikely to require that much processing power. My hunch is the minimum requirements are probably stated too high. And if they really are that high, then I wonder why SlingPlayer can do essentially the same type of thing so much more efficiently.


"Well" my "puny" 3.4 works. It even worked with MPEG-4 before this app supported offloading it to the GPU.
DirecTV does encode more than other MPEG-2 streams, so I've seen higher CPU usage than with other HD playback.
MPEG-4 is the hardest and with the newer cards supporting the h.264 decoding, this app can run on hardware well below the minimum lists.
Video cards with less than 256 megs will have problems though.
6000 Kb/s streams are [much] less than this apps works with. SD is about 3000 & HD can be as high as 16000 [or more in bursts]


----------



## tombet

Interesting - nice info. I guess your point is well made that the app itself has to decode everything and from whatever the initial bitrate was. When I run the Slingplayer, there is a dedicated piece of hardware at the other end (the SlingBoxr) that has streamed it and can throttle it down to whatever speed the network and Slingplayer application can negotiate as best they can do. I'd be happy - and Directv2PC would have an order of magnitude more PCs who could use it - if say a Directv DVR had the SlingBox like ability to stream the video, and negotiate down to a lower bit rate, even if not true HD for PC's who could not handle it.

I'm not a gamer, and my old rig's NVidia 6600 has done just fine including Video Editing with Adobe Premiere Pro. But it probably is time to upgrade at least the video card in any case.

First though I will try just switching from the DVI connector to VGA and see if it works at all, and if so how well. If I do buy a card with h.264 decoding, does this app actually use it ? 

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

tombet said:


> First though I will try just switching from the DVI connector to VGA and see if it works at all, and if so how well. If I do buy a card with h.264 decoding, does this app actually use it ?
> 
> Thanks


The first versions didn't, but these here do [h.264] and I've even "underclocked" my CPU down to 1.7 GHz and MPEG-4 worked fine.


----------



## tombet

Thanks Very Old School. I'll be perusing newegg.com shortly for a nice midrange card with h.264 decoding. Since my monitor is not HDCP compliant, and I dont run a real high resolution anyway (I have 50 year old eyes that cant handle the really small lettering when you go to big resolution), I plan to just use VGA (D-SUB) connector. I assume cards that do h.264 decoding do so even if the video out is D-SUB (VGA) ?


----------



## veryoldschool

tombet said:


> Thanks Very Old School. I'll be perusing newegg.com shortly for a nice midrange card with h.264 decoding. Since my monitor is not HDCP compliant, and I dont run a real high resolution anyway (I have 50 year old eyes that cant handle the really small lettering when you go to big resolution), I plan to just use VGA (D-SUB) connector.* I assume cards that do h.264 decoding do so even if the video out is D-SUB (VGA) ?*


"yep"


----------



## djeff89

aquaman said:


> Ok, so I'm totally stumped. I've search this site, the net and I'm exhausted. I've been looking for several hours for the solution. Perhaps one of you will know where the magic switch is. I need some help.
> 
> I have installed the d2pc program on my laptop and home pc - it opens, begins scanning, but doesn't find my HR-2x receiver. "0 receivers found"
> 
> Things I've tried:
> 
> 1. verifying on router DHCP Client list HR-2x is listed with proper address
> 2. enabling/disabling windows firewall
> 3. enabling/disabling UpnP on router
> 4. restarting router/receiver/pc
> 5. pressing red button on receiver
> 6. enabling/disabling Internet sharing
> 7. disabling virus scanner
> 8. making sure d2pc is checked on "exceptions" in firewall settings
> 9. entered ip address of HR-2x on DMZ of router
> 
> Like I said, I've installed and tried this on both laptop and home pc. I get the same results. I assume its not the computers, but between them and the HR-2x. Any other ideas would be much appreciated!!


Have you updated the firmware on your router? I had the exact same issue and tried everything you did. The last thing I did was update the firmware on my Actiontec router and it now can see the receiver, everything works perfectly now. Hope that helps!!


----------



## seejaydee

early versions of [email protected] worked very well. Now i get this message window after install either old versions or new versions. The heading of the window is: CL RC ENGINE 3 DUMMY WINiDOWIRECTV2PC(TM).EXE APPLICATION ERROR.
The body of the message says:_Instruction at '0xffff0617" referenced memory at "0xffff0617". The memory could not be read. Click OK to terminate. Click CANCEL to debug._
Note that the misspelling of window is actual as shown.

I cannot get Advisor to go beyound 20%. It hangs there.


----------



## veryoldschool

seejaydee said:


> early versions of [email protected] worked very well. Now i get this message window after install either old versions or new versions. The heading of the window is: CL RC ENGINE 3 DUMMY WINiDOWIRECTV2PC(TM).EXE APPLICATION ERROR.
> The body of the message says:_Instruction at '0xffff0617" referenced memory at "0xffff0617". The memory could not be read. Click OK to terminate. Click CANCEL to debug._
> Note that the misspelling of window is actual as shown.
> 
> I cannot get Advisor to go beyound 20%. It hangs there.


If you read back in this thread, this error seems to be Windows related. Barryb had the same issue and doing a fresh install of Windows was the only way to "clear it".


----------



## Maverickster

Won't let me watch SportCenter without entering a Parental Lock Code (which, of course, I don't have since I've never enabled it on either my DVR or DirecTV2PC). It says "This program's rating is unknown. Click on Unlock now to override." When I click on "Unlock Now", it asks me to enter a 4-digit code. Again, I haven't enabled Parental Lock, so I haven't the slightest idea what I should enter.

Any suggestions here?

--Mav


----------



## gjlowe

I tried this new version and absolutely cannot activate. I have tried all 5 keys I have, and tried the DNS hack (putting a static entry for the activation servers in the hosts file), but nothing works. Any ideas?


----------



## mikeny

Issue: I could play a show without issue and then it might randomly stop saying "The receiver is not responding". You have to then select 'close'. Usually 'Resume' is not then available but 'Play' is. Sometimes following the error it will then play ok but trick play will cause the error to come back. One time I selected Play and I got the DirecTV2PC has closed down error. Below is the info: If I wait a couple minutes and try again, I can use the application without issue again.

I'm using the Dell XPS1640 Windows Vista Home Premium SP2 64-Bit, Wireless N.

Problem signature:
Problem Event Name:	APPCRASH
Application Name:	DIRECTV2PC(TM).exe
Application Version:	2.0.0.5717
Application Timestamp:	4a23d8d0
Fault Module Name:	StackHash_c453
Fault Module Version:	0.0.0.0
Fault Module Timestamp:	00000000
Exception Code:	c00000fd
Exception Offset:	75119bb4
OS Version:	6.0.6002.2.2.0.768.3
Locale ID:	1033
Additional Information 1:	c453
Additional Information 2:	abcc8f7853b48d9807d6d51eb1fa5df9
Additional Information 3:	c453
Additional Information 4:	abcc8f7853b48d9807d6d51eb1fa5df9


----------



## mikeny

Question: I tried to play a show on my wife's PC profile for the first time and I got a dialog box saying "FFDshow is trying to load. Do you want to load it once, every time, or never". What's the best option to choose? IIRC, while I was deciding the box just disappeared and the recording began to play.


----------



## veryoldschool

mikeny said:


> Question: I tried to play a show on my wife's PC profile for the first time and I got a dialog box saying "FFDshow is trying to load. Do you want to load it once, every time, or never". What's the best option to choose? IIRC, while I was deciding the box just disappeared and the recording began to play.


I'd pick "never" since it has zero effect.


----------



## mikeny

veryoldschool said:


> I'd pick "never" since it has zero effect.


Thanks. So it doesn't normally use that codec?


----------



## veryoldschool

mikeny said:


> Thanks. So it doesn't normally use that codec?


"back in the old days" I tired it both ways and saw nothing different.
"I'd guess" DirecTV2PC uses it's own codec completely.


----------



## dtvryan

Hey All,

I've had DirecTV2PC working on my quad-core i7 desktop for a while now with no difficulty. Works great, great quality. 

Today I tried to add it to an older (~3 yrs) laptop, Dell e1505 running XP SP2 with Nvidia GeForce Go 7300 and wireless n. After some bumps in the road, a video driver upgrade fixed nearly all the issues (HDCP, screen capture, protection). The advisor is still saying "red" to the Nvidia GeForce Go 7300. Reading through other messages, however, I have seen that people have got this laptop chip to work.

My question is this - I'm able to get it to run and play SD content. HD content audio occasionally comes through; however, I've not been able to get a HD video feed to come through. 

Any ideas on this? Is it simply a horesepower issue, and if so, is a core 2 duo T7200 not powerful enough to decode the content? I know that much of the processing in this situation falls on the CPU .... is there anything I can do to make this work? Or is this a mpeg4 vs. mpeg2 issue?

Thanks ..

-Ryan


----------



## barryb

Golfman said:


> Don't know why but it does the same thing when I try to run it.


As VOS pointed out: somehow an earlier edition of D2PC got things so bad... I had to reinstall my operating system.

I did this by putting a new drive in my computer, changed some drive letters as well as boot settings and put Win 7 in place. I can dual boot, but I don't think that is going to be needed much longer.


----------



## stlmike

veryoldschool said:


> View attachment 19729
> 
> 
> This is the HDCP error for audio and few audio chip makers/drivers support HDCP. Realtek does.
> 
> If you're running Vista or Win7, click on the speaker icon and select playback devices
> 
> View attachment 19728
> 
> 
> Change this to this:
> 
> View attachment 19730
> 
> 
> We don't currently have a "fix" for XP, so disabling your current sound chip and installing a $10 sound card without the digital output, is about all you can do.


Any update on this VOS? I installed the newest version of Direct2PC on my XP machine. I uninstalled and reinstalled the previous version after I got this error. It worked once, but that was it. Now I'm stuck.


----------



## veryoldschool

dtvryan said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I've had DirecTV2PC working on my quad-core i7 desktop for a while now with no difficulty. Works great, great quality.
> 
> Today I tried to add it to an older (~3 yrs) laptop, Dell e1505 running XP SP2 with Nvidia GeForce Go 7300 and wireless n. After some bumps in the road, a video driver upgrade fixed nearly all the issues (HDCP, screen capture, protection). *The advisor is still saying "red" to the Nvidia GeForce Go 7300.* Reading through other messages, however, I have seen that people have got this laptop chip to work.
> 
> My question is this - I'm able to get it to run and play SD content. HD content audio occasionally comes through; however, I've not been able to get a HD video feed to come through.
> 
> Any ideas on this? Is it simply a horesepower issue, and if so, is a core 2 duo T7200 not powerful enough to decode the content? I know that much of the processing in this situation falls on the CPU .... is there anything I can do to make this work? Or is this a mpeg4 vs. mpeg2 issue?
> 
> Thanks ..
> 
> -Ryan


 It might help to see what the advisor log shows. [run the advisor and at the bottom is "save log"], though even the advisor needs work as you can see here:








This CPU shouldn't be reporting "upgrade"

Your GeForce Go 7300 might need a driver update:

http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_notebook_winxp_179.48_beta.html

*Side note:*
I had a motherboard fail yesterday and anyone looking for an AGP video card that works with this app, please PM me [as mine is now "extra"].


----------



## veryoldschool

stlmike said:


> Any update on this VOS? I installed the newest version of Direct2PC on my XP machine. I uninstalled and reinstalled the previous version after I got this error. It worked once, but that was it. Now I'm stuck.


Which error are you getting?
If it's the audio protected content, and you don't have a Realtek sound chip, your options are limited.


----------



## stlmike

veryoldschool said:


> Which error are you getting?
> If it's the audio protected content, and you don't have a Realtek sound chip, your options are limited.


It is the audio HDCP error. I have an Audigy card. I "could" use my built in Realtek that is currently disabled, but this seems to be a lot of effort to fix an error I'd expect to see fixed in the next rev of the Direct2PC application. Is it unrealistic to think they would fix this in the next rev?


----------



## veryoldschool

stlmike said:


> It is the audio HDCP error. I have an Audigy card. I "could" use my built in Realtek that is currently disabled, but this seems to be a lot of effort to fix an error I'd expect to see fixed in the next rev of the Direct2PC application.* Is it unrealistic to think they would fix this in the next rev?*


If history is anything, I wouldn't be holding my breath for the HDCP to be removed from this app, as it's been this way for the past year.
Since you have a realtek chip, I'd go with it and then judge whether you want to stay with it or not.


----------



## stlmike

veryoldschool said:


> If history is anything, I wouldn't be holding my breath for the HDCP to be removed from this app, as it's been this way for the past year.
> Since you have a realtek chip, I'd go with it and then judge whether you want to stay with it or not.


I have no desire to have it removed as I have no interest in making copies of copyrighted content. I only want it to work the way it did before with my hardware.


----------



## veryoldschool

stlmike said:


> I have no desire to have it removed as I have no interest in making copies of copyrighted content. I only want it to work the way it did before with my hardware.


"I think" what you're seeing is the recordings are having it more.
I first saw it on a Starz SD VOD last year.
Discovery Planet Earth [early MPEG2] plays fine, yet the newer MPEG-4 replays give this error too.
If may simply come down the the DVR firmware at the time of recording. :shrug:


----------



## stlmike

veryoldschool said:


> "I think" what you're seeing is the recordings are having it more.
> I first saw it on a Starz SD VOD last year.
> Discovery Planet Earth [early MPEG2] plays fine, yet the newer MPEG-4 replays give this error too.
> If may simply come down the the DVR firmware at the time of recording. :shrug:


I had the error on an episode of College Football Live at 2:30 Central today off of ESPNHD. I was able to watch, as normal, an episode of The Pink Panther off Boomerang. Those were the only 2 I tested. I could play CFB Live with no problem on my Vista laptop that was on the previous version of Direct2PC.


----------



## dtvryan

veryoldschool said:


> It might help to see what the advisor log shows. [run the advisor and at the bottom is "save log"], though even the advisor needs work as you can see here:
> View attachment 19801
> 
> 
> This CPU shouldn't be reporting "upgrade"
> 
> Your GeForce Go 7300 might need a driver update:
> 
> (URL redacted since I don't have enough posts)


Thanks for the reply VOS.

The CPU looks good. But it is giving me a "red light" on Graphics card. Everything else is green (excepting my AGN wireless adaptor ... not sure why that would be yellow with N-speed...). I was trying to figure out why a SD stream would play but not the HD. There are no "errors" when I try play a HD stream, just get a black screen. Sometimes the program hangs. Sometimes I can hear a few seconds of the audio. It seems like either it's not getting data fast enough or it's not processing it fast enough (hence my question MPEG2 vs. MPE4)

I updated the graphics card driver yesterday. Version is now 6.14.11.7948 which is most recent I could find. The link you provided is the same I found and installed.

Here's the advisor log:
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 1994 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=6 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=1995 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core 2 Duo T7200 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300 Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 2 Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300 No More Info 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce Go 7300 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass No 
Graphics card video memory : 256 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 6.14.11.7948 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.11.7948 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Internal connection Yes 
Network Adapter : IEEE80211: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN - Packet Scheduler Miniport Upgrade Recommended More Info

Thanks all ...

-rf


----------



## veryoldschool

dtvryan said:


> Thanks for the reply VOS.
> 
> The CPU looks good. But it is giving me a "red light" on Graphics card. Everything else is green (excepting my AGN wireless adaptor ... not sure why that would be yellow with N-speed...). I was trying to figure out why a SD stream would play but not the HD. There are no "errors" when I try play a HD stream, just get a black screen. Sometimes the program hangs. Sometimes I can hear a few seconds of the audio. It seems like either it's not getting data fast enough or it's not processing it fast enough (hence my question MPEG2 vs. MPE4)
> 
> I updated the graphics card driver yesterday. Version is now 6.14.11.7948 which is most recent I could find. The link you provided is the same I found and installed.
> 
> Here's the advisor log:
> CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz Yes
> __dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @
> __dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 1994
> __dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=6
> __dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0
> __dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2
> __dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T7200 @ 2.00GHz
> __dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel
> __dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=1995
> __dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1
> __dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core 2 Duo T7200
> GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300 Yes
> System Memory : 2048 MB Yes
> Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 2 Yes
> Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce Go 7300 No More Info
> __dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA
> __dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce Go 7300
> Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes
> __dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes
> __dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass No
> Graphics card video memory : 256 MB
> Graphics Card Driver : 6.14.11.7948 Yes
> __dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.11.7948
> __dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes
> __dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A
> Video Connection Type : Internal connection Yes
> Network Adapter : IEEE80211: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link 4965AGN - Packet Scheduler Miniport Upgrade Recommended More Info
> 
> Thanks all ...
> 
> -rf


 From here: http://www.cyberlink.com/stat/oem/directv/dtcp-ip-advisor/enu/troubleshooting.jsp#1

*nVidia*
GeForce 7800 GTX 512, GeForce 7900 GX2, GeForce 7900 
GTX, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 8400 series, GeForce 8500 series, GeForce 
8600 series, GeForce 8800 series

You do seem to be "lite" on the GPU
MPEG-4 [HD] is the hardest [CPU/GPU loading].
You might see if you can record something off the old MPEG-2 channels [in the 70/80s], or try an OTA channel.
This will show if the network is limiting as the bit rates are much higher.


----------



## dtvryan

veryoldschool said:


> From here:
> 
> *nVidia*
> GeForce 7800 GTX 512, GeForce 7900 GX2, GeForce 7900
> GTX, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 8400 series, GeForce 8500 series, GeForce
> 8600 series, GeForce 8800 series
> 
> You do seem to be "lite" on the GPU
> MPEG-4 [HD] is the hardest [CPU/GPU loading].
> You might see if you can record something off the old MPEG-2 channels [in the 70/80s], or try an OTA channel.
> This will show if the network is limiting as the bit rates are much higher.


I have been able to play back SD programming without difficulty (that is MPEG-2, correct?). The HD stuff - which is the majority of what I watch/record these days - still not working.

I agree on the "lite" GPU. That said, I've seen others with the same GPU (GeForce 7300) get it to work ... and I was hoping to replicate their success ...

I will try using a wired ethernet connection, see if that makes a difference. Should at least show what the rate-limiting step is here ...


----------



## TAnsley

Why does D2PC requiring a HDCP protected video path for shows that are not even HD? Everything on my DVR will not play due to my not having a HDCP compliant monitor...even though the show is SD and even ancient (reruns of old shows).

Need to better understand this. Why not just down-rez it to ED if I don't have a PP?


----------



## veryoldschool

TAnsley said:


> Why does D2PC requiring a HDCP protected video path for shows that are not even HD? Everything on my DVR will not play due to my not having a HDCP compliant monitor...even though the show is SD and even ancient (reruns of old shows).
> 
> Need to better understand this. Why not just down-rez it to ED if I don't have a PP?


While you have a good question, wouldn't it put a lot of load on the CPU?
The receiver is "simply" outputting the [digital] drive content to the network, so the receiver isn't/couldn't do the down conversion, leaving it to be done on the PC.


----------



## acsea

steveken said:


> Well, thats just crappy because if you don't have a ton of email addresses, you are pretty much out of luck.


try 10minutemail.com
It will assign you a unique email address that will expire after 10 minutes.


----------



## stlmike

veryoldschool said:


> If history is anything, I wouldn't be holding my breath for the HDCP to be removed from this app, as it's been this way for the past year.
> Since you have a realtek chip, I'd go with it and then judge whether you want to stay with it or not.


While it isn't ideal, I'm running a hybrid set-up with the realtek as my 5.1 output and my Audigy as my mic input. Seems to work well so far.


----------



## veryoldschool

stlmike said:


> While it isn't ideal, I'm running a hybrid set-up with the realtek as my 5.1 output and my Audigy as my mic input. Seems to work well so far.


It sounds like you're not running XP, so you can disable the digital output of your Audigy and use the realtek.
FWIW: DirecTV2PC doesn't seem to output more than 2 channel sound.


----------



## xmguy

Anyone?? I can't use Directv2 PC at all on my Dell Studio 1555 notebook. Working one day stopped the next. Only shows white screen in place of video. Audio plays ok.


----------



## TAnsley

veryoldschool said:


> While you have a good question, wouldn't it put a lot of load on the CPU?
> The receiver is "simply" outputting the [digital] drive content to the network, so the receiver isn't/couldn't do the down conversion, leaving it to be done on the PC.


But I can watch this content on a TV without HDCP (I am doing it across component on my TV upstairs), so HDCP lockdown on the content is NOT turned on...why does D2PC turn it on and not let you view this content.


----------



## veryoldschool

TAnsley said:


> But I can watch this content on a TV without HDCP (I am doing it across *component* on my TV upstairs), so HDCP lockdown on the content is NOT turned on...why does D2PC turn it on and not let you view this content.


Component is analog
HDMI is digital
DirecTV2PC is getting digital [off the drive].
You could connect your monitor via VGA [analog] and have it work.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I see no consistency to the versions they have released.

With the latest hardware and drivers installed regularly...in just several weeks, sometimes DirecT2PC works perfectly, and the next update doesn't even recognize any HD DVRs at all...nothing changes here, and yet the results are up and down.

I have spent countless hours diagnosing a particular version, only to have the very next one work without any changes. Then 3 weeks later the next version comes out...and nothing works right.

The one consistent problem I have seen now in the past 4-5 versions is that when I install the new version (clean install), it recognizes the HD DVRs correctly, and then installs the "updates and new codecs" - then fails to recognize anything again. 

On some occasions, it reverses itself and just starts working in a few days...despite making no changes whatsoever - makes no sense.

It used to be that 4-5 releases in a row worked - now its hit or miss.


----------



## stlmike

veryoldschool said:


> It sounds like you're not running XP, so you can disable the digital output of your Audigy and use the realtek.
> FWIW: DirecTV2PC doesn't seem to output more than 2 channel sound.


No, I am running XP, which seems to be the problem.


----------



## veryoldschool

stlmike said:


> No, I am running XP, which seems to be the problem.


[DUH] excuse me, I now "see" what you did. Disabled the playback of one and didn't need to disable the input [duh].
Yes, XP doesn't have the same options of Vista & Win7, where you can disable the individual outputs. With XP it's all or nothing.


----------



## stlmike

veryoldschool said:


> [DUH] excuse me, I now "see" what you did. Disabled the playback of one and didn't need to disable the input [duh].
> Yes, XP doesn't have the same options of Vista & Win7, where you can disable the individual outputs. With XP it's all or nothing.


Actually it may have turned out to be a good thing. My mic works fine as before, but music and games seem to sound better with the Realtek than the Audigy


----------



## islesfan

I got the audio error on my new PC, but I cannot use your workaround as it is an All-In-One PC (HP Touchsmart IQ846). I'm using integraded speakers and if I turn off the SPDIF digital sound I'll get no sound at all.

Any other ideas I can try or am I SOL?



veryoldschool said:


> Some common errors:
> 
> View attachment 19738
> 
> 
> This is normally a network/DVR problem and resetting/rebooting the DVR has resolved this for me.
> 
> View attachment 19741
> 
> 
> This is the HDCP error for video card/monitor
> Updating your video driver may resolve this or changing over to the analog VGA connection works.
> 
> View attachment 19729
> 
> 
> This is the HDCP error for audio and few audio chip makers/drivers support HDCP. Realtek does.
> 
> If you're running Vista or Win7, click on the speaker icon and select playback devices
> 
> View attachment 19728
> 
> 
> Change this to this:
> 
> View attachment 19730
> 
> 
> We don't currently have a "fix" for XP, so disabling your current sound chip and installing a $10 sound card without the digital output, is about all you can do.


----------



## stlmike

islesfan said:


> I got the audio error on my new PC, but I cannot use your workaround as it is an All-In-One PC (HP Touchsmart IQ846). I'm using integraded speakers and if I turn off the SPDIF digital sound I'll get no sound at all.
> 
> Any other ideas I can try or am I SOL?


It is a bummer that the latest version essentially broke it for most XP users (those without Realtek). There should have been a big warning on the installation page about this side-effect. Did you try updating to the latest audio driver?


----------



## islesfan

stlmike said:


> It is a bummer that the latest version essentially broke it for most XP users (those without Realtek). There should have been a big warning on the installation page about this side-effect. Did you try updating to the latest audio driver?


Yes, no luck.


----------



## veryoldschool

islesfan said:


> I got the audio error on my new PC, but I cannot use your workaround as it is an All-In-One PC (HP Touchsmart IQ846). I'm using integraded speakers and if I turn off the SPDIF digital sound I'll get no sound at all.
> 
> Any other ideas I can try or am I SOL?


Is this the PC in your sig running Vista?

If so, what do you see under playback devices [right click on speaker icon in the lower right taskbar, then select playbac devices].

You "should see" the screen shots I posted.

If you're running XP, there isn't any workaround.


----------



## islesfan

veryoldschool said:


> Is this the PC in your sig running Vista?
> 
> If so, what do you see under playback devices [right click on speaker icon in the lower right taskbar, then select playbac devices].
> 
> You "should see" the screen shots I posted.
> 
> If you're running XP, there isn't any workaround.


Running Vista

I have:
Speakers
SoundMAX Integradet Digital HD Audio
Working (with a green check mark)

SPDIF Interface
SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio
Working

Thay's all I have there.

P.S. Thanks, I forgot to update my Sig with the new PC


----------



## veryoldschool

islesfan said:


> Running Vista
> 
> I have:
> Speakers
> SoundMAX Integradet Digital HD Audio
> Working (with a green check mark)
> 
> *SPDIF Interface
> SoundMAX Integrated Digital HD Audio
> Working*
> 
> Thay's all I have there.
> 
> P.S. Thanks, I forgot to update my Sig with the new PC


So if you click on this device and disable it, you'll have the speakers still out and not have the protected content error.
It should look like this after you disable it:


----------



## brucegrr

The latest update broke my setup. It worked perfectly before. Now I have no audio. No matter what audio setting I try........no sound.

Integrated sound *Via HD audio deck*. I downloaded the latest drivers.......still no sound.

With the digital outputs activated I get the HDCP error. I disabled them and had sound up until this latest update.


Windows Vista Sp2
Asus M2N68-VM motherboard
4 gigs ram
NVIDA GeoForce 9400GT video card 512meg DDR2 memory
Acer AL2216W Monitor 1680x1050 resolution dvi connector
VIA HD Audio Deck-Altec Lansing 2.1 speakers
Bruce


----------



## veryoldschool

brucegrr said:


> The latest update broke my setup. It worked perfectly before. Now I have no audio. No matter what audio setting I try........no sound.
> 
> Integrated sound *Via HD audio deck*. I downloaded the latest drivers.......still no sound.
> 
> With the digital outputs activated I get the HDCP error. I disabled them and had sound up until this latest update.
> 
> 
> Windows Vista Sp2
> Asus M2N68-VM motherboard
> 4 gigs ram
> NVIDA GeoForce 9400GT video card 512meg DDR2 memory
> Acer AL2216W Monitor 1680x1050 resolution dvi connector
> VIA HD Audio Deck-Altec Lansing 2.1 speakers
> Bruce


Your audio chip driver doesn't support HDCP:
http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/audio/codecs/hd-codecs.jsp

Disabling "only" the S/PDIF output "should work".


----------



## brucegrr

Thanks very old school.

I knew the chip was not HDCP compliant but it worked before just using the speaker output. Now it doesn't work at all. No error messages.........just no sound.

I know it is still beta but I am unhappy that I can't use the app any longer.  I got used to using it


----------



## veryoldschool

brucegrr said:


> Thanks very old school.
> 
> I knew the chip was not HDCP compliant but it worked before just using the speaker output. Now it doesn't work at all. No error messages.........just no sound.
> 
> I know it is still beta but I am unhappy that I can't use the app any longer.  I got used to using it


You sure have "something new" with your setup.
If mine looks like yours, it works.
This is the first time a Vista/Win7 setup has done this.


----------



## brucegrr

It worked until the update.

I have tried every variation of settings possible. Reinstalled Directv2pc and reinstalled the sound drivers. No sound.

I feel real special right now but I would be glad to be just normal.


----------



## islesfan

veryoldschool said:


> So if you click on this device and disable it, you'll have the speakers still out and not have the protected content error.
> It should look like this after you disable it:
> 
> View attachment 19829


OK, that worked. One question, however, whenI disabled it, the icon disappared rather than appearing as disabled like your picture shows. How can I get back to re-enable that should I need it in the future?


----------



## veryoldschool

islesfan said:


> OK, that worked. One question, however, whenI disabled it, the icon disappared rather than appearing as disabled like your picture shows. How can I get back to re-enable that should I need it in the future?


If you click on a playback device, under the menu is "show disabled devices".


----------



## islesfan

veryoldschool said:


> If you click on a playback device, under the menu is "show disabled devices".


Thanks. Works really well now. I have virtually studder free video (unless my son starts up his lapton and everything slows down).


----------



## brucegrr

Tried the app again a few hours later and now it works. I have no idea why, since I have not changed anything further, but.........it is working.

This frustrates me even more  I hate fixing something and and not knowing how I, the genius, did it. 

Bruce


----------



## veryoldschool

brucegrr said:


> Tried the app again a few hours later and now it works. I have no idea why, since I have not changed anything further, but.........it is working.
> 
> This frustrates me even more  I hate fixing something and and not knowing how I, the genius, did it.
> 
> Bruce


I usually either blame it on my cat, or Microsoft. :lol:


----------



## corpx

TAnsley said:


> Why does D2PC requiring a HDCP protected video path for shows that are not even HD? Everything on my DVR will not play due to my not having a HDCP compliant monitor...even though the show is SD and even ancient (reruns of old shows).
> 
> Need to better understand this. Why not just down-rez it to ED if I don't have a PP?


That, and the Network channels. I dont see why the content from the networks have to be encrypted.

I installed this on one computer and it would freeze up when trying to skip ahead, but a restart fixed that problem.

The other computer (mine) does not have a HDCP monitor, so I'm screwed 

I have a HD PVR connected to it, but for some reason, the quality is slightly better using DirecTV2PC.


----------



## veryoldschool

corpx said:


> That, and the Network channels. I dont see why the content from the networks have to be encrypted.


 "I'd guess" that the DVR software can't make the decision of which to add more encryption [HDCP] to and which to only use the "normal" encryption to keep recordings linked to the DVR hardware. 


> The other computer (mine) does not have a HDCP monitor, so I'm screwed
> I have a HD PVR connected to it, but for some reason, the quality is slightly better using DirecTV2PC.


What would be in common with both of these is an analog connection, thus "breaking" the digital chain. Your non compliant HDCP monitor, should work if you connect it with a VGA cable[analog].
All HD PVRs that I've seen are connected via component [analog] cables.

This all stems from: On October 12, 1998, the U.S. Congress passed the _Digital Millennium Copyright Act_.
"The options are" either have HDCP for a digital chain, or have one "analog link" in the chain.
While I don't think anybody "likes it", it's what we all have to deal with until the law is changed/modified.
If DirecTV can't prove to the program providers that they comply with the law, then the program providers can simply withhold their content.


----------



## cmburns9

gentleman, i'm a newbie and am having problems with the smooth running of the software. my SD playbacks pixelate when there is movement, sound quality is fine. the HD playback is clear but does stutter both audio and video periodically. my system includes:

HP mediacenter PC m8124n with nvidia 8600 video card, amd dual core processor 5200 and vista ultimate 32 bit
DTV HR21 DVR on home network connected to an at&t 2wire router/modem via actiontec megaplug ethernet adapter 85mbps
samsung syncmaster 2220wm monitor hdcp compliant using dvi connector
software version 5717, i have had other newer versions from dtv and sattelite guys website installed with the same results

i have tried everything to get this to run properly but i am at a loss, the only thing that i have not tried is to run an ethernet cable from the dvr to the router but it would be a long run probably about 60-70 feet up to the 2nd floor.
many thanks in advance


----------



## veryoldschool

cmburns9 said:


> gentleman, i'm a newbie and am having problems with the smooth running of the software. my SD playbacks pixelate when there is movement, sound quality is fine. the HD playback is clear but does stutter both audio and video periodically. my system includes:
> 
> HP mediacenter PC m8124n with nvidia 8600 video card, amd dual core processor 5200 and vista ultimate 32 bit
> DTV HR21 DVR on home network connected to an at&t 2wire router/modem via actiontec megaplug ethernet adapter 85mbps
> samsung syncmaster 2220wm monitor hdcp compliant using dvi connector
> software version 5717, i have had other newer versions from dtv and sattelite guys website installed with the same results
> 
> i have tried everything to get this to run properly but i am at a loss, the only thing that i have not tried is to run an ethernet cable from the dvr to the router but it would be a long run probably about 60-70 feet up to the 2nd floor.
> many thanks in advance


Since the "powerline" adapters use your AC wiring, I'd look at them as the cause. Changing outlets may improve the streaming. It's not that your adapters are bad, but that your house wiring is most likely the cause.
These work best if they connected to the same circuit. If they're not, then the signal needs to run to the power panel and then back. It can also have to run all the way out to the transformer if the two circuits aren't on the same leg coming from the transformer [220 volt supply is two 110 volt "legs"].
Your problem with SD playback really points to your network as the cause. Your PC would only have problems with HD if it was the problem.


----------



## cmburns9

veryoldschool said:


> Since the "powerline" adapters use your AC wiring, I'd look at them as the cause. Changing outlets may improve the streaming. It's not that your adapters are bad, but that your house wiring is most likely the cause.
> These work best if they connected to the same circuit. If they're not, then the signal needs to run to the power panel and then back. It can also have to run all the way out to the transformer if the two circuits aren't on the same leg coming from the transformer [220 volt supply is two 110 volt "legs"].
> Your problem with SD playback really points to your network as the cause. Your PC would only have problems with HD if it was the problem.


thanks, i thought they might be the problem, but the system does work fine in reverse. by that i mean i can utilize the dtv on demand function with no problems, playback is fine and there is no identity problems on the network. do you think a wireless set up would be better since an ethernet cable would be difficult to utilize on a constant basis due to distance. thanks again.


----------



## veryoldschool

cmburns9 said:


> thanks, i thought they might be the problem, but the system does work fine in reverse. by that i mean i can utilize the dtv on demand function with no problems, playback is fine and there is no identity problems on the network. do you think a wireless set up would be better since an ethernet cable would be difficult to utilize on a constant basis due to distance. thanks again.


What you're "seeing" is the difference between "packets" which get stored on the drive and "streaming" which isn't stored. By this I mean, if a packet doesn't come through, then a resend request is sent and it comes again. Streaming doesn't allow for this. If a bit/packet gets lost, it's gone as the next one needs to come through.
Wireless N networks can work, but also can have their problems too.
Right now "wired" seems to be king.
"Next year" there will be another option coming, that will use the coax connected to the receivers "and some other equipment", but this isn't going to help anybody now.


----------



## TAnsley

veryoldschool said:


> "I'd guess" that the DVR software can't make the decision of which to add more encryption [HDCP] to and which to only use the "normal" encryption to keep recordings linked to the DVR hardware.


But isn't protected path controlled by the DNC flag sent by the content owner? If there is no DNC flag being sent, why is it locked in the first place? As long as D2PC and HR know they are allowed to talk to each other, then the flags should be honored WRT protected path. No protect flag from the content owner, no protected path needed.


----------



## cmburns9

veryoldschool said:


> What you're "seeing" is the difference between "packets" which get stored on the drive and "streaming" which isn't stored. By this I mean, if a packet doesn't come through, then a resend request is sent and it comes again. Streaming doesn't allow for this. If a bit/packet gets lost, it's gone as the next one needs to come through.
> Wireless N networks can work, but also can have their problems too.
> Right now "wired" seems to be king.
> "Next year" there will be another option coming, that will use the coax connected to the receivers "and some other equipment", but this isn't going to help anybody now.


thanks for the help, one other question. if i upgrade to the 200 mbps ethernet adapters do you think that will help. i realize the transfer rate does not approach that rate but from what i have read the higher mbps units work at about 40-50 mbps with an average home wiring connection. the 85 mbps units (which i currently have) probably work at a rate around 12-18 mbps on the same type of connection.


----------



## veryoldschool

cmburns9 said:


> thanks for the help, one other question. if i upgrade to the 200 mbps ethernet adapters do you think that will help. i realize the transfer rate does not approach that rate but from what i have read the higher mbps units work at about 40-50 mbps with an average home wiring connection. the 85 mbps units (which i currently have) probably work at a rate around 12-18 mbps on the same type of connection.


I could say better if I'd used/tested them, "but" if you're getting 12-18 Mb/s, and have problems with SD [~3Mb/s], I kind of doubt they will help.
It's not "the speed", but the lost bits that "is your problem" [and could be even worse at the higher rate].


----------



## veryoldschool

TAnsley said:


> But isn't protected path controlled by the DNC flag sent by the content owner? If there is no DNC flag being sent, why is it locked in the first place? As long as D2PC and HR know they are allowed to talk to each other, then the flags should be honored WRT protected path. No protect flag from the content owner, no protected path needed.


I started the post with "I'd guess", which is because I don't have the level of knowledge "to know". You ask a good question.
OTA MPEG-2 can be [or was the last time I tried with a TV tuner card] recorded digitally and burned to DVR/Bu-ray. The providers also want to sell the same content, so does this mean all content is now HDCP? :shrug:
Is it that the DNC flag doesn't come through the transcoding to MPEG-4? :shrug:
Is it that DirecTV's software has yet to be developed [well] enough to distinguish the flag? :shrug:


----------



## DJ Matt

I am having some issues with this. I got this to install correctly and the interface comes up with all the recorded programs available. However, when I go to click and play something, it tells me "*DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played back at this time.*"

I am unsure what to do. I just got a new PC and I ran the test to see if I had all the right equipment to view programming and everything passed in green. I am running Windows Vista Home Edition with service pack 2. I am sure this has been covered before. I tried researching a little bit before posting this, but had no luck.

Thank you.


----------



## veryoldschool

DJ Matt said:


> I am having some issues with this. I got this to install correctly and the interface comes up with all the recorded programs available. However, when I go to click and play something, it tells me "*DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played back at this time.*"
> 
> I am unsure what to do. I just got a new PC and I ran the test to see if I had all the right equipment to view programming and everything passed in green. I am running Windows Vista Home Edition with service pack 2. I am sure this has been covered before. I tried researching a little bit before posting this, but had no luck.
> 
> Thank you.


This would be in post #7, a network problem. Resetting the DVR, router, or anything else on the network path. "About the only other thing could be a firewall on your PC not opening the new ports needed to stream.


----------



## DJ Matt

veryoldschool said:


> This would be in post #7, a network problem. Resetting the DVR, router, or anything else on the network path. "About the only other thing could be a firewall on your PC not opening the new ports needed to stream.


I disabled the firewall on my PC and restarted. That did nothing, but the reset of the receiver did work. I was shocked when I went to play a video and it actually worked! I am very pleased and the quality of the video is excellent as I have a 1080p monitor. Thanks for the help!

Hopefully it keeps working. I will be afraid to update the software whenever the next available upgrade is though because it seems like with the new version more people are having problems.


----------



## sbl

I have not used DirecTV2PC in a while and downloaded v5717 onto a 64-bit Win7 system. Once I got past the HDCP audio thing (thanks for the post early in the thread explaining this), I was able to play fine, with two issues:

1: DirecTV2PC said that the show, Stargate:Universe recorded from SyFy, had no rating and required me to enter a passcode (which I had not set, so I had to go do that.) When the show played, it displayed TV-14 as the rating. Hmm.

2. The audio volume was quite loud - much louder than I normally hear on this PC. There was a volume level control displayed on the control bar, but it was unresponsive - one could not move the slider.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Had an "interesting" experience this morning with D2PC v5717...

I launched it on my PC....started out fine...then selected an MPEG4 program previously recorded from CineMax HD on my HR21-200.

After about 2 seconds...I got the infamous "Cannot play program..." copyright notification.

I then went and selected an MPEG4 recording of an HDNet program and watched for 30 minutes.

I came back to re-select the original CineMax program...and now it launched and played fine - no warning message about the content...

Strange.


----------



## veryoldschool

DJ Matt said:


> I disabled the firewall on my PC and restarted. That did nothing, but the reset of the receiver did work. I was shocked when I went to play a video and it actually worked! I am very pleased and the quality of the video is excellent as I have a 1080p monitor. Thanks for the help!
> 
> Hopefully it keeps working. I will be afraid to update the software whenever the next available upgrade is though because it seems like with the new version more people are having problems.


I would feel confident if you have this version working, that new versions will also.
I've had every version work [here] and those that are having problems seem to be either "new" or have hardware that doesn't support HDCP and have been "getting by" with the earlier versions.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Had an "interesting" experience this morning with D2PC v5717...
> 
> I launched it on my PC....started out fine...then selected an MPEG4 program previously recorded from CineMax HD on my HR21-200.
> 
> After about 2 seconds...I got the infamous "Cannot play program..." copyright notification.
> 
> I then went and selected an MPEG4 recording of an HDNet program and watched for 30 minutes.
> 
> I came back to re-select the original CineMax program...and now it launched and played fine - no warning message about the content...
> 
> Strange.


This was new for you? :lol:
This has happened [to me] before. It seems not "all the ducks" get lined up always.


----------



## veryoldschool

sbl said:


> The audio volume was quite loud - much louder than I normally hear on this PC. There was a volume level control displayed on the control bar, but it was unresponsive - one could not move the slider.


32 bit Win7 here, "the slider" will move, but not by clicking/dragging it. If I use the icon on either end of the slider, and click on it, the slider moves that direction and the level changes.


----------



## sbl

veryoldschool said:


> 32 bit Win7 here, "the slider" will move, but not by clicking/dragging it. If I use the icon on either end of the slider, and click on it, the slider moves that direction and the level changes.


Sure 'nuff. Thanks.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> This was new for you? :lol:
> This has happened [to me] before. It seems not "all the ducks" get lined up always.


QUACK QUACK....yeah....it was the first time for that symptom.


----------



## DJ Matt

Seems like the quality on Fox's HD network shows are not that good when viewing on the PC. With that said, they don't look that great when watching on the TV live or recorded. I watched The Office though and that seemed really sharp on my Samsung 1080p monitor.


----------



## gruversm

How can I register for another serial number without going through the Playback Advisor?


----------



## bwc28

Haven't seen this posted and I've been having this problem for the last couple of versions.

The program starts without any error and shows the list of programs on my DVR. I can choose one and click play (or resume) and the program shows a black screen with the controls at the bottom. The connection circle goes around a couple of times and then I'm back at the menu to choose PLAY or BACK.

No error is given. I just keep getting thrown back to the Play menu. Any ideas?


----------



## dettxw

bwc28 said:


> Haven't seen this posted and I've been having this problem for the last couple of versions.
> 
> The program starts without any error and shows the list of programs on my DVR. I can choose one and click play (or resume) and the program shows a black screen with the controls at the bottom. The connection circle goes around a couple of times and then I'm back at the menu to choose PLAY or BACK.
> 
> No error is given. I just keep getting thrown back to the Play menu. Any ideas?


Resort the Playlist and/or reboot the DVR(s) and call me in the morning.


----------



## dettxw

Fixed the Parental lock code problem on one PC by accessing the problem DVR with another PC.

Got the Parental lock code problem using the laptop (first time I've ever seen it).
Titles with a rating over TV14 MA showed up as blocked, at least they changed to Blocked after the Vista wheel stopped spinning at startup.
When attempting to play a Blocked title the program wanted the Living Room HR20-700 DVR unlock code but a lock code has never been set.

Accessed the Living Room HR20-700 with the desktop and everything looked normal, no blocked titles. 
Then tried the laptop again and it was now working properly, no blocked titles.


----------



## dkgarrett

Hi, I am trying to get this program to work correctly. Receiver is connected to the internet and local network through powerline connection. It reports connected to the internet. I try to run the program but it will not find the receiver. ?I can ping the receiver, but it still will not display. Any suggestions? All ports open in local intranet and no firewalls in place when testing.

David


----------



## Throckmorton

I've been able to use DirecTV 2 PC for the past several version on my desktop PC which is:

Intel Core 2 Quad
NVidia GeForce 8500GT GPU (Primary)
NVidia GeForce 8400GS GPU (Secondary)
Realtek High Definition Audio

It has worked fine on any of my 3 monitors.

Until the last firmware update on my DVRs (0x034c).

Now I get:



> DIRECTV2PC cannot display this video because
> your graphics card does not currently support
> screen capture protection for protected content.
> Try updating your graphics card driver or modify
> your driver settings.


On anything I try to play from any DVR.

Nothing changed on my PC.

Any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

I finally have a PC up to the task for DirecTV2PC and both SD and HD from the satelite work great over the analog connection.

My issue now is that MPEG2 from OTA is still unwatchable. Multiple pixelation/dropouts every few seconds. It only happens on OTA recordings. Makes football a challenge since it's being recorded in my bedroom.


----------



## veryoldschool

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> I finally have a PC up to the task for DirecTV2PC and both SD and HD from the satelite work great over the analog connection.
> 
> My issue now is that MPEG2 from OTA is still unwatchable. Multiple pixelation/dropouts every few seconds. It only happens on OTA recordings. Makes football a challenge since it's being recorded in my bedroom.


This "might be" due to it being MPEG-2, and the largest bit-rate over your network.


----------



## taz291819

I was running one of the first BETA versions of this software, and everything was fine. My motherboard has on-board SoundMax with DTS-Connect, which I love for gaming, as my receiver doesn't have 5.1 analog inputs. Like I said, the old, OLD beta software worked fine, even via spdif output.

Tried it tonight, and it gave me the audio HDCP error. Updated to the newest version (after having to get keys once again), and of course, the audio HDCP error still persists. I'm not upgrading my audio receiver just for one piece of software, but I'm really confused on why everything worked before, and all of a sudden, it gave me the error.

I can understand the requirement for HDCP with video, but come on, it's freakin' audio, and not that great of audio at that.

The only changes to my HTPC were some Vista updates, there were no hardware changes.


----------



## bwc28

dettxw said:


> Resort the Playlist and/or reboot the DVR(s) and call me in the morning.


Strange, but that fixed it. I had to resort once and then resort back to the Default option.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## houskamp

Litle late to testing this..
seems to work fine here.. 

When are they going to make it compatible with Aero? the first startup was screen flash nightmare


----------



## loveMRV

When I run advisor I keep getting the error for "screen capture protection"

I have a Radeon 3650. I read here that others have this card and it works.

What are the settings to get this to work?

I just updated drivers and Catylst center but still no luck


----------



## veryoldschool

loveMRV said:


> When I run advisor I keep getting the error for "screen capture protection"
> 
> I have a Radeon 3650. I read here that others have this card and it works.
> 
> What are the settings to get this to work?
> 
> I just updated drivers and Catylst center but still no luck


I had one of these cards [AGP] and it worked fine. There were no settings I needed to make/change.
Maybe you could post your advisor log here for some more info.


----------



## dadecamp

I'm having problems. When doing the upgrade, a window opens that asks if I want to uninstall the older version of directv2pc. When I sellect yes, nothing happens. The upgrade just shuts off. 
In the windows control panel uninstall programs, no directv2pc exist so I cannot manually uninstall either. Any suggestions?


Windows Vista Home


----------



## xmguy

xmguy said:


> Anyone?? I can't use Directv2 PC at all on my Dell Studio 1555 notebook. Working one day stopped the next. Only shows white screen in place of video. Audio plays ok.


Bumping this as I have tried EVERYTHING, I can think of and I STILL get a white screen in place of the video.


----------



## veryoldschool

xmguy said:


> Bumping this as I have tried EVERYTHING, I can think of and I STILL get a white screen in place of the video.


You wouldn't of had to bump this if I'd known anything other than updating your video drivers. Sorry :shrug:


----------



## xmguy

veryoldschool said:


> You wouldn't of had to bump this if I'd known anything other than updating your video drivers. Sorry :shrug:


I must have missed that. Sorry. But what doesn't make since is that it worked one day then the next it didn't. I checked my Dell's drivers are up to date.


----------



## veryoldschool

xmguy said:


> I must have missed that. Sorry. But what doesn't make since is that it worked one day then the next it didn't. I checked my Dell's drivers are up to date.


I do know what you mean.
Was there any windows update or any other software installed?
"I think" someone said they had a widget that caused theirs to stop working.
Notebooks/laptops tend to use modified drivers from a "standard" video card chip. "Sometimes" the Video chip maker will offer a newer driver than Dell [or others], but sometimes these drivers don't work too.


----------



## edenkers

kbxm said:


> Problem: Installed fine, but trying to view ANY recorded program results in this message:
> 
> "The video's audio is protected and requires and audio output driver with HDCP support; changing the audio output to analog might allow audio playback"


I am getting the same message but only when I try to playback content recorded from local over the air channels. I though that this version was supposed to fix issues with over the air recordings.

Playback Advisor shows Green lights all the way. I saved the log file if it is needed or will help.

*** I just wanted to update this posting. I found the post from VeryOldSchool that says to disable the Digital Audio (SP/DIF) output in the playback devices properties. (http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2221324#post2221324). After doing that I was able to play back the content without the message.

While this works for playing back my recorded content on my monitor and PC speakers, I typically use my computer as a Home Theater PC and switch the video output to my Sony Digital Projector and audio output to my RCA Home Theater Surround Sound system (which is connected via optical cable aka S/PDIF).

So the problem that I have is if I have the Digital Audio (S/PDIF) disabled, I get no sound. If I enable it, then I can't playback the recorded content.

I would like to note that all content that is recorded from satellite plays back fine with Digital Audio (S/PDIF) enabled or disabled.

Also, other then the issue described here, this version seems to be the best so far. I also have it installed on my laptop (Acer 6930) and it runs great!

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## xmguy

veryoldschool said:


> I do know what you mean.
> Was there any windows update or any other software installed?
> "I think" someone said they had a widget that caused theirs to stop working.
> Notebooks/laptops tend to use modified drivers from a "standard" video card chip. "Sometimes" the Video chip maker will offer a newer driver than Dell [or others], but sometimes these drivers don't work too.


Nope nothing new installed from one day to the next. I have 2 R22 and neither will stream video on my Dell notebook


----------



## Doug Brott

xmguy said:


> Anyone?? I can't use Directv2 PC at all on my Dell Studio 1555 notebook. Working one day stopped the next. Only shows white screen in place of video. Audio plays ok.


Have you tried uninstalling the DIRECTV2PC application and then reinstalling it. This may help.


----------



## xmguy

Doug Brott said:


> Have you tried uninstalling the DIRECTV2PC application and then reinstalling it. This may help.


Hey Doug. Yep I've tried reinstalling MANY times. Uninstall. Reboot Install Re boot nothing works.


----------



## DJ Matt

So this was working fine for me up until today. I am getting video, but no audio. Does this happen at times or what? I don't get any error messages or anything. The audio definitely works on my PC, but it doesn't with DirecTV2PC anymore.

edit: Reset the receiver again and this did the trick.


----------



## delete2end

Might anyone be able to shed some light as to when a new version going to come out? Its been 25 days since 5717 came out and i need a version that works with my computer again. The last 4 versions crash after 10-15 minutes forcing me to reboot...


----------



## DTVinGA

First time trying this out. Just installed s/w from DTV site. It registers and finds my HD-DVR no problem, but it hangs at "DIRECTV2PC failed to download codecpack." Any ideas?

Thanks
=======================
Sony VGX-XL2B
Pent D 2.8 Ghz / 3GB
NVIDIA 9400 => DVI => Tosh 57H83 RPTV
Vista


----------



## veryoldschool

DTVinGA said:


> First time trying this out. Just installed s/w from DTV site. It registers and finds my HD-DVR no problem, but it hangs at "DIRECTV2PC failed to download codecpack." Any ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Firewall?


----------



## DTVinGA

veryoldschool said:


> Firewall?


No 3rd-party firewall installed. Disabled Windows Firewall, but still no luck...same message.

Thanks
=======================
Sony VGX-XL2B / Pent D 2.8 Ghz / 3GB
N9400T => DVI => Tosh 57H83 RPTV
Vista


----------



## veryoldschool

DTVinGA said:


> No 3rd-party firewall installed. Disabled Windows Firewall, but still no luck...same message.
> 
> Thanks


:shrug:
So you were able to activate the app but it fails the download?
We've seen activation fail as the server has been down. This seems to "get fixed" in a day or so. Maybe the same will happen with this.
I'd need to load this again to know if it is the server or not.


----------



## DTVinGA

veryoldschool said:


> :shrug:
> So you were able to activate the app but it fails the download?
> We've seen activation fail as the server has been down. This seems to "get fixed" in a day or so. Maybe the same will happen with this.
> I'd need to load this again to know if it is the server or not.


Download from DIRECTV: OK
Install: OK
Register: OK
Find HD-DVR: OK
Download codec: FAIL (see screen shot)


----------



## veryoldschool

DTVinGA said:


> Download from DIRECTV: OK
> Install: OK
> Register: OK
> Find HD-DVR: OK
> Download codec: FAIL (see screen shot)
> 
> View attachment 19907


I don't have "the answer".
You might try installing it again. It will ask you if you want it to uninstall the "old" version. I always let it and then do the new install.


----------



## DTVinGA

OK no prob. Where can I find out the version #? Also, what about some older versions? Links preferable.


----------



## veryoldschool

DTVinGA said:


> OK no prob. Where can I find out the version #? Also, what about some older versions? Links preferable.


Older are "gone" and the newest is linked in post #1 of this thread.


----------



## DaleyKD

Hey gurus.

I've searched, but could not find. Once in a while, when watching a show using DIRECTV2PC, I get a simple message that states "Receiver Access Card has expired (763)." It then stops playback, and I then must restart the show.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## mikeny

This hasn't happened to me but if it did I would try to refresh my services on directv.com. I assume though that your receivers are working but I would try it anyway. If refreshing doesn't work, I would reboot the DVR. If it doesn't work I would uninstall and reinstall the program.


----------



## wxguy

I hadn't used this in a couple weeks, but a conflict in family viewing priorities resulted in my pulling out the laptop and starting the program. 

I got the protection problem error others have reported running on my XP laptop. It worked just fine for earlier months I had it on the laptop.

After reviewing the above notes, it seems my solution would be to buy another laptop to occasionally watch a recorded program That ain't gonna happen. But I resent a company taking away a feature that worked before to "comply" with standards. This should have been part of the program from the outset so it would never work except for those who want to buy the latest gadget. Just demonstrates the lack of programming skill and incompetent management that abounds in so many technology based companies anymore.

I really hate that I keep getting suckered into these carnival side shows.


----------



## veryoldschool

wxguy said:


> I hadn't used this in a couple weeks, but a conflict in family viewing priorities resulted in my pulling out the laptop and starting the program.
> 
> I got the protection problem error others have reported running on my XP laptop. It worked just fine for earlier months I had it on the laptop.
> 
> After reviewing the above notes, it seems my solution would be to buy another laptop to occasionally watch a recorded program That ain't gonna happen. But I resent a company taking away a feature that worked before to "comply" with standards. This should have been part of the program from the outset so it would never work except for those who want to buy the latest gadget. Just demonstrates the lack of programming skill and incompetent management that abounds in so many technology based companies anymore.
> 
> I really hate that I keep getting suckered into these carnival side shows.


I do understand your frustration, and would bet it's the audio HDCP with SoundMax error that is the problem [since there isn't any work-around for it].
Vista & Win7 have a work-around, but not XP. 
"The problem" has been around for over a year though, and it's the DVR that has changed. More and more recordings have HDCP.
I can play an old Planet Earth recording from '07 without the HDCP error and yet can't play the same Planet Earth show recorded on 1/11/09, because of HDCP.


----------



## xmguy

I wanted to report. That I did another driver reinstall of my dell based ATI Radeon 4750 HD and DirecTV2PC started working again. thanks to veryoldschool and Doug.


----------



## code4code5

Every time I try to play a program on my desktop (which is connected by wireless g) I get a message that "an error has occurred." Frustrating. I close the program, and Windows tells me that DIRECTV2PC has stopped working and looks for a solution.


----------



## mikeny

code4code5 said:


> Every time I try to play a program on my desktop (which is connected by wireless g) I get a message that "an error has occurred." Frustrating. I close the program, and Windows tells me that DIRECTV2PC has stopped working and looks for a solution.


Did it ever work? Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling? I had this issue once and that resolved it.


----------



## CarlPalmer

I can not get the silly program to activate. It appears to install fine, but it will not activate. When I get to that window, it immediately pops up Activation Failed. Nothing else. I try a different key with the same results. This has been going on for 2 weeks.

I downloaded it 2 times in case I have a bad download. I have 4 CD Keys, none of which work. I have run the darn thing as an administrator, uninstalled amd reinstalled it multiple times with reboots. I opened ALL ports on the firewall and directed them to my PC for all Wan IPs and dropped the Windows Firewall. There are no other firewalls or internet monitoring software running on the system. I have even tried resetting the permission on the program's folder and the registry to allow everyone full access. I have turned off all running processes that I can turn off. All to no avail.

I am running it on a Core i5 with 4GB Ram. The OS is Windows 7 32 bit. I have dual ATI 4850s. The internet router is a Netgear FSV124G Dual Wan Router. I have tried both Wans. (Qwest and Comcast)

I am at a total loss. Cyberlink will not respond to technical questions and DirectTV has no clue whatsoever about the software. I have scoured the forums and come up completly empty.

Does anyone have ANY thoughts?


----------



## taz291819

They really need to drop the PAP requirements regarding audio for this application. If I really wanted to record the PCM 2.0, I would simply run an optical line from my HD-DVR to the spdif input of my soundcard. Yes, I can understand needing a HDCP-compliant video card and monitor for digital, but requiring a PAP for digital audio (HDMI or spdif) is ridiculous.


----------



## dennisj00

This may have been answered, I haven't read this thread, but why does the software spend 20 seconds or so "Checking for updates" but never updates. I'm on 5708 . . .working well, but afraid to download 5717 because it seems every other version quits or requires a new key.


----------



## veryoldschool

dennisj00 said:


> This may have been answered, I haven't read this thread, but why does the software spend 20 seconds or so "Checking for updates" but never updates. I'm on 5708 . . .working well, but afraid to download 5717 because it seems every other version quits or requires a new key.


"My guess" is for when this gets out on Beta, it will then look and find updates if they're out there.
I'm still on my first keys here. I finally had to retire one key when the motherboard finally took a dump, but that key had gone through upgrades of Windows & hard drive changes without issues, for the past year.


----------



## billsharpe

I don't use Directv2PC very often, but I tried using it Monday on my Compaq laptop. It worked fine when first installed last year, but this time I got a Windows Vista message that Aero had to be disabled to run the program. Next I got an update available message from the Directv2PC program saying that a newer version was available and did I want to install it. I foolishly answered yes; the update removed my prior version and started to install the new version. First screen asked for my name and serial number. Of course I didn't have the serial number available anymore. Allright, I said, it's a free program, I'll just start over and download the new version again. Website only offered to download the PCAdvisor, which would let me know if my system was capable of running Directv2PC. I downloaded the advisor, ran the program, and got the error message about my video driver, at which point I gave up. A system restore did not bring back the prior version of DirecTV2PC.

From what others have posted in this thread, it appears the app is not worth bothering with.


----------



## veryoldschool

billsharpe said:


> I don't use Directv2PC very often, but I tried using it Monday on my Compaq laptop. It worked fine when first installed last year, but this time I got a Windows Vista message that Aero had to be disabled to run the program. Next I got an update available message from the Directv2PC program saying that a newer version was available and did I want to install it. I foolishly answered yes; the update removed my prior version and started to install the new version. First screen asked for my name and serial number. Of course I didn't have the serial number available anymore. Allright, I said, it's a free program, I'll just start over and download the new version again. Website only offered to download the PCAdvisor, which would let me know if my system was capable of running Directv2PC. I downloaded the advisor, ran the program, and got the error message about my video driver, at which point I gave up. A system restore did not bring back the prior version of DirecTV2PC.
> 
> From what others have posted in this thread, it appears the app is not worth bothering with.


While it may not be "worth it" for you, what video card do you have?
Most of this thread is about those that have had problems, and few about those [like me] that don't.
Your serial number was sent in an email, so you might look for it or have done like others and copy it to a text file, as I did.
You can download the app from DirecTV and get another key/serial number and it sounds like you didn't navigate past the advisor to get to the app to download.


----------



## islesfan

steveken said:


> I see the same crap as usual is going on. I downloaded this new version and installed it. Upon installation I entered one of my two activation keys that I received at my primary email address back in October 08 only to be told that the maximum uses of the key has already been met.
> 
> This is the same exact message I have always gotten on every single version of DirecTV2PC that I have tried to download and install. Each time it tells me I can't use one of the valid keys I have been given in the past, I have to go and request a new one with another email address of mine. When I try to use my primary email address again, I get the message:
> 
> "Dear DIRECTV Customer,
> 
> You have exceeded the maximum number of requests for a DIRECTV2PCTM application activation key using this email address; the maximum number is two. Please use one of the activation keys previously emailed to you.
> 
> If you are updating your product to a newer version, please use the the activation key previously emailed to you.
> 
> If you need additional keys or you have been installing the DIRECTV2PC application unsuccessfully, please download the file again using a different email address and we will send a new activation key to you.
> 
> Thank you,
> DIRECTV"
> 
> Well, thats just crappy because if you don't have a ton of email addresses, you are pretty much out of luck.
> 
> I am down to one last address and one final request for another key. If this continues to happen with each subsequent release of the software, I am going to have to invent new email addresses to use and set them up. I don't think I should have to. I think that if you are given an activation key, it should continue to work for more than one activation on a product. The way it is now is ridiculous.
> 
> Is this problem ever going to be fixed? Or are we just going to have to keep doing this workaround to get a valid key for each new version that is released?


Ditto for me. Fortunately, I have two more email addresses I can use, but I'll eventually have to start creating dummy email addresses to deal with this.


----------



## islesfan

daveriv said:


> Hi - I'm having an issue I hope someone can help with. This has been an issue the past several releases - unfortunately just getting around to trying to troubleshoot it. My issue is that when the info bar disappears after starting a recording, the portion of the screen that contained the info bar is black - basically cuts off the top of the recording playback. Any thoughts or input on how to resolve is appreciated. I've attached before/after pictures as reference.


Ditto here (only mine is the progress bar at the bottom). I just press play again on my remote and the progress bar pops back up. Then it goes away and takes the black bar with it.

In my case, when I press volume, it comes up with the bars on the screen like a TV does (I guess because it's an all-in-one and meant to be used like a TV). This seems to cause the problem. Play resolves it.


----------



## islesfan

Out of curiosity, with my new PC, DirecTV2PC works almost flawlessly. I still have lip sync issues, et al, but nothing that prevents me from enjoying the shows.

Now, I have noticed that I can play back all content, HD and SD, from a variety of channels, except CBS. I have tried NCIS a few times, and after a few minutes it starts to studder, freeze, and otherwise become unwatchable. The original recordings have been fine. I think it is a bandwidth issue, but why only with CBS? I wonder if it has to do with CBS being in 1080i, whereas FOX and ABC are 720p? I haven't tried NBC because I don't watch anything on NBC (until Chuck returns).

Could this be it? I have no problems with HDNET, so why CBS?

Also, I did notice that loud soundtrack music seems to trigger the break-up. If that isn't the cause, it sure is one big coincidence.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I'll love the version that *consistently* detects all the units on my network every time it gets launched...

Over numerous releases, I've seen it first detect one unit, then another, than a different one (and no longer the first), and so on....

There's still work to be done.


----------



## billsharpe

veryoldschool said:


> While it may not be "worth it" for you, what video card do you have?
> Most of this thread is about those that have had problems, and few about those [like me] that don't.
> Your serial number was sent in an email, so you might look for it or have done like others and copy it to a text file, as I did.
> You can download the app from DirecTV and get another key/serial number and it sounds like you didn't navigate past the advisor to get to the app to download.


When I selected the download for DirecTV2PC I got a screen telling me to download the advisor; there was no opportunity to download the main app. The video card is built into my laptop. The advisor gave me a red indicator for my video card. I suppose if I really wanted the app I could upgrade the laptop and get a new serial number. However, I hardly ever used the app. But I had no problems at all until I tried to use it again earlier this week.

Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## veryoldschool

billsharpe said:


> When I selected the download for DirecTV2PC I got a screen telling me to download the advisor; there was no opportunity to download the main app. The video card is built into my laptop. The advisor gave me a red indicator for my video card. I suppose if I really wanted the app I could upgrade the laptop and get a new serial number. However, I hardly ever used the app. But I had no problems at all until I tried to use it again earlier this week.
> 
> Thanks for your suggestions.


Here are the steps:
You got to here [and if not go here: http://www.directv.com/directv2pc]








And then here








Now if you cancel the pop-up, you get to here







This is where you give the info to get the key and when you click submit you then need to complete the download [or at least I have had to] and the email with the new key is sent.


----------



## CarlPalmer

CarlPalmer said:


> I can not get the silly program to activate. It appears to install fine, but it will not activate. When I get to that window, it immediately pops up Activation Failed. Nothing else. I try a different key with the same results. This has been going on for 2 weeks.
> 
> I downloaded it 2 times in case I have a bad download. I have 4 CD Keys, none of which work. I have run the darn thing as an administrator, uninstalled amd reinstalled it multiple times with reboots. I opened ALL ports on the firewall and directed them to my PC for all Wan IPs and dropped the Windows Firewall. There are no other firewalls or internet monitoring software running on the system. I have even tried resetting the permission on the program's folder and the registry to allow everyone full access. I have turned off all running processes that I can turn off. All to no avail.
> 
> I am running it on a Core i5 with 4GB Ram. The OS is Windows 7 32 bit. I have dual ATI 4850s. The internet router is a Netgear FSV124G Dual Wan Router. I have tried both Wans. (Qwest and Comcast)
> 
> I am at a total loss. Cyberlink will not respond to technical questions and DirectTV has no clue whatsoever about the software. I have scoured the forums and come up completly empty.
> 
> Does anyone have ANY thoughts?


My response from Cyberlink:

Dear Palmer,

Thank you for contacting CyberLink Technical Support.

We understand your concern related with CD KEY for DirecTV.

We can trace 2 sets of activation key in our database using the user's e-mail address ([email protected]).

Here they are:

DTxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
DTxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Note: CD KEy is case sensitive.

Please feel free to contact us back for any further clarification or for any assistance related to CyberLink products.

Thanks and Regards
CyberLink Technical Support

WTH? What kind of answer is that?


----------



## Smuuth

OK, just loaded this release on my new PC, and all I can say is WOW!
Just as in racing, there is no substitute for power.

My new PC:
CoolerMaster HAF 932 Full Tower Case
Intel Core i7 975 Extreme Edition CPU
CoolerMaster V8 CPU Cooling System
12 GB [2 GB X6] DDR3-1600 Triple Memory Module
Nvidia GeForce GTX 295 - 1792MB
Asus P6T MB -- Intel X58 Chipset
1000 Watt Extreme Power Supply
2 -- 1 TB Hard Drives -- 16M Cache, 7200 RPM, 3.0Gb/s
LG 22X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Drive
LG BLU-RAY Reader-Writer & DVD±R/±RW Burner Combo Drive

This is what DirecTV2PC is meant to run on. There are no video skips, audio dropouts, or other glitches. It is just as if you were sitting in front of the DVR watching it directly on the TV.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

Having major macroblocking effects on IFC recordings (SD). Ironically, HD works flawlessly.:scratchin

OTA also has sever blocking going on, but being mpeg2 that's not too surprising.


----------



## dettxw

Smuuth said:


> OK, just loaded this release on my new PC, and all I can say is WOW!
> Just as in racing, there is no substitute for power.
> 
> My new PC:
> CoolerMaster HAF 932 Full Tower Case
> Intel Core i7 975 Extreme Edition CPU
> CoolerMaster V8 CPU Cooling System
> 12 GB [2 GB X6] DDR3-1600 Triple Memory Module
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 295 - 1792MB
> Asus P6T MB -- Intel X58 Chipset
> 1000 Watt Extreme Power Supply
> 2 -- 1 TB Hard Drives -- 16M Cache, 7200 RPM, 3.0Gb/s
> LG 22X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Drive
> LG BLU-RAY Reader-Writer & DVD±R/±RW Burner Combo Drive
> 
> This is what DirecTV2PC is meant to run on. There are no video skips, audio dropouts, or other glitches. It is just as if you were sitting in front of the DVR watching it directly on the TV.


Cool. 
What's the price breakout & sourcing on the parts?


----------



## Smuuth

dettxw said:


> Cool.
> What's the price breakout & sourcing on the parts?


It's mostly all available from Newegg.com. Just under $3000 minus some rebates, and that includes a windows 7 ultimate upgrade.


----------



## veryoldschool

Not to be a wet blanket, "but" this may be better for PM, since it has little to do with the topic.


----------



## idoco

Activation failed

Looking through discussion of this in the past I see that others have had the same problem. I also do not see a solution posted.

Just to give some background I have downloaded the most recent copy of Directv2PC and installed/uninstalled several times. I have tried multiple keys, five, including a key that was activated with a prior version. I can ping the activation server. The software correctly detects my HR21 on the network. Firewalls and antivirus software off.

When I look at the network traffic using Wireshark the Directv2PC generates the appropriate traffic to the Cyberlink servers. After a minute or two the activation screen appears. 

Here's the puzzling part. When I enter the activation key (doesn't matter which one) I get an immediate activation fail message. Same thing with re-activate. The weird part is that whenever I hit the re-activate button or change the key no network activity is detected by Wireshark. So from my end it looks the the key is failing because the program is not checking the server.

Thoughts?

Barry


----------



## Transeau

Same problem here. Clean Windows 7 install on a brand new top end Core i7. All I get is Activation Failed.


----------



## Zygomax

Will DirecTV2PC work with a receiver (HR21) connected via wireless bridge?

Currently it only sees a receiver (HR21) with a wired connection to the router.

The PC is connected wirelessly, btw.

Thanks,
Z


----------



## dennisj00

In general, if you can ping the HR2x and it's on the same network segment, you should be able to play across a wireless link. I just finished watching an hour of HD - wireless N from Laptop to Router - Wireless N to WGA600N to HR22-100. Almost perfect.

HD results with Wireless G may vary.


----------



## billsharpe

veryoldschool said:


> Here are the steps:
> You got to here [and if not go here: http://www.directv.com/directv2pc]
> View attachment 19969
> 
> 
> And then here
> View attachment 19970
> 
> 
> Now if you cancel the pop-up, you get to here
> View attachment 19971
> 
> This is where you give the info to get the key and when you click submit you then need to complete the download [or at least I have had to] and the email with the new key is sent.


That worked just fine!  Canceling out the Advisor download was the step I missed. The main app downloaded just fine and the new key showed up about a minute after the download. Installed and ran the new version. All is well and I can view my recorded shows, if ever needed.

Thanks for the help :joy::joy::joy:


----------



## veryoldschool

billsharpe said:


> Thanks for the help :joy::joy::joy:


Us Californian need to help each other out [even though you're from the south] :lol:


----------



## dbs442

The 5717 link will not unzip after multiple downloads. It says file corrupt.


----------



## veryoldschool

dbs442 said:


> The 5717 link will not unzip after multiple downloads. It says file corrupt.


Try it again.
I just downloaded it [again] and unzipped it without problems.


----------



## sriram

same "activation failed" problem here (running windows 7)


----------



## DCDeac

What an infuriating experience. Worked fine in XP. Upgrade to Windows 7. Fails with HDMI errors. Go through painful measures to upgrade every possible driver. Error goes away, playback still fails. Download advisor, passes with flying colors. Re-download and re-install Directv2pc. Fails on adult check. Reset code. Try content - fails with HDMI audio problem. 

Well, looks like I'm completely screwed, because I have the audacity of using an HDMI cable to connect my htpc to my monitor. 

Thanks so much to everyone responsible for this garbage. If I knew where you parked, I would slash your tires in payment for wasting so many hours of my life.


----------



## veryoldschool

DCDeac said:


> What an infuriating experience. Worked fine in XP. Upgrade to Windows 7. Fails with HDMI errors. Go through painful measures to upgrade every possible driver. Error goes away, playback still fails. Download advisor, passes with flying colors. Re-download and re-install Directv2pc. Fails on adult check. Reset code. Try content - fails with HDMI audio problem.
> 
> Well, looks like I'm completely screwed, because I have the audacity of using an HDMI cable to connect my htpc to my monitor.
> 
> *Thanks so much to everyone responsible for this garbage. If I knew where you parked, I would slash your tires in payment for wasting so many hours of my life*.


I'm inclined to not offer help with your last part, "but" your " HDMI audio problem" is simply an audio driver issue. If you happen to have a Realtek chip, they offer a driver that works.


----------



## DCDeac

It's an all-in-one HTPC with NVIDIA onboard sound. The whole thing is supposedly HDMI capable. The drivers are updated. Blu Rays play fine. Explain to me why Blu Ray content can be played on my machine but simple audio streams, that could easily be recorded through about a million different techniques, prevent the setup from working - and only with the recent version upgrades and the Windows 7 upgrade. 

The slashing of tires is tongue-in-cheek, obviously. It's just an infuriating setup, and typical of HDMI in general. Force a standard down everyone's throat, pay out the nose for it, then the one time you're actually using a benefit (audio and video being carried on the same cable by the same device) it fails some ridiculous compliance check unpredictably and in 2 different ways. 

You're supposed to be rewarded for using the new expensive crap the industry is trying to get everyone to use, not encouraged to fall back to analog cables and disabled features.


----------



## veryoldschool

DCDeac said:


> It's an all-in-one HTPC with NVIDIA onboard sound. The whole thing is supposedly HDMI capable.


Maybe it might be worth a email to nVidia.
The audio "protection" first showed up for me last year with a Starz SD VOD. I called Diamond [my Dolby sound card maker] and they were . A year later, they're no different.
RealTek is the only one that "has stepped up to the plate" [that I know of other than VIA] and written/supplied drivers that support HDCP [perhaps because ATI uses their sound chip for their HDMI cards],


----------



## flogduh

Well, I'm in a somewhat similar boat. Everything worked fine a few weeks ago. Tried to watch the Sharks game last night and when I loaded the application, it indicated an upgrade was available. I chose to wait but when I clicked on the game, I had mass pixelization, something I'd never experienced before. Now I'm thinking, maybe an upgrade is in order. Completed the upgrade, but no luck correcting the pixelization. I realized the Sharks game I was wathcing was being braodcast in SD, so I changed the channel on the DVR to the HD feed and relaunched DTV2PC. That's when I received the audio error message (the audio HDCP with SoundMax error, the one problem without a work-around for XP) and no video could be played at all.

I even tried searching for updated drivers for my Lenovo T61p, but looks like from what Earl has posted, that wouldn't have made a difference since I run XP. Looks like the recent changes have doomed my XP laptop from using this application...Too bad, it was a real winner for me...


----------



## veryoldschool

flogduh said:


> Well, I'm in a somewhat similar boat. Everything worked fine a few weeks ago. Tried to watch the Sharks game last night and when I loaded the application, it indicated an upgrade was available. I chose to wait but when I clicked on the game, I had mass pixelization, something I'd never experienced before. Now I'm thinking, maybe an upgrade is in order. Completed the upgrade, but no luck correcting the pixelization. I realized the Sharks game I was wathcing was being braodcast in SD, so I changed the channel on the DVR to the HD feed and relaunched DTV2PC. That's when I received the audio error message (the audio HDCP with SoundMax error, the one problem without a work-around for XP) and no video could be played at all.
> 
> I even tried searching for updated drivers for my Lenovo T61p, but looks like from what Earl has posted, that wouldn't have made a difference since I run XP. Looks like the recent changes have doomed my XP laptop from using this application...Too bad, it was a real winner for me...


I wouldn't do this just for this app, "but" Win7 is looking to be a real winner [here] and has the same feature as Vista to disable the digital output.


----------



## ejfranckowiak

Why am I getting this error message:
DirecTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played back at this time."


----------



## taz291819

veryoldschool said:


> Maybe it might be worth a email to nVidia.
> The audio "protection" first showed up for me last year with a Starz SD VOD. I called Diamond [my Dolby sound card maker] and they were . A year later, they're no different.
> RealTek is the only one that "has stepped up to the plate" [that I know of other than VIA] and written/supplied drivers that support HDCP [perhaps because ATI uses their sound chip for their HDMI cards],


Also have to remember, it's not just a driver issue. A lot of the HDMI audio chips don't have PAP implemented. I have the newest driver from Realtek installed, but it still doesn't work, because the ATI HD2900XT doesn't implement PAP in the chip. It does has HDCP for the video though.

As I mentioned before, requiring a HDCP video card I understand, but PAP requirements is straight up retarded for an application like this.


----------



## veryoldschool

taz291819 said:


> Also have to remember, it's not just a driver issue. A lot of the HDMI audio chips don't have PAP implemented. I have the newest driver from Realtek installed, but it still doesn't work, because the ATI HD2900XT doesn't implement PAP in the chip. It does has HDCP for the video though.
> 
> As I mentioned before, requiring a HDCP video card I understand, but PAP requirements is straight up retarded for an application like this.


This seems "strange". I had zero problems with the 3650, and did you load this version: 
ATI HDMI Audio Device R2.35 2009/10/12


----------



## DaleyKD

Has anyone had problems with DIRECTV2PC being unable to find multiple receivers? This worked for me in the past, and now it just sees the Master Bedroom. I can ping the Living Room, which it does not see.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Xsabresx

I have had about all I can handle of this piece of.......software. It is pretty telling when something has been in "beta" format for almost two years.

Ran more or less ok with my old P4 3.0mhz machine with a Radeon X1300 card. SD format played flawlessly, but HD got a little choppy.

My newest machine Phenom Quad Core (2.2mhz) with Nvidia hd8400 256mb (or 8400hd, cant recall) played pretty much the same way so I knew it was a network problem since I could pause for a while and then the HD played fine.

Recently I upgraded the Nvidia card to an ATI HD4650 (1gb) card and I get the "HDCP compliant" error.

Playback advisor gives me green on the graphics card, but red on the Graphics card driver (it is up to date) and red on the HDCP compiant display (I know for sure it is HDCP compliant)

Now I am not even getting that far. It is just freezing.

When a quad core machine with 5gb ram and a full gig of video can't run this thing, what good is it?


----------



## veryoldschool

Xsabresx said:


> I have had about all I can handle of this piece of.......software. It is pretty telling when something has been in "beta" format for almost two years.
> 
> Ran more or less ok with my old P4 3.0mhz machine with a Radeon X1300 card. SD format played flawlessly, but HD got a little choppy.
> 
> My newest machine Phenom Quad Core (2.2mhz) with Nvidia hd8400 256mb (or 8400hd, cant recall) played pretty much the same way so I knew it was a network problem since I could pause for a while and then the HD played fine.
> 
> Recently I upgraded the Nvidia card to an ATI HD4650 (1gb) card and I get the "HDCP compliant" error.
> 
> Playback advisor gives me green on the graphics card, but red on the Graphics card driver (it is up to date) and red on the HDCP compiant display (I know for sure it is HDCP compliant)
> 
> Now I am not even getting that far. It is just freezing.
> 
> When a quad core machine with 5gb ram and a full gig of video can't run this thing, what good is it?


I would seriously look at what you're running. Your hardware [short of your monitor] is fine. I've run this version on an old Pentium 4 HT, with an AGP ATI 3650 [DVI] without any issues.
If you monitor is the problem try a VGA connection as this being analog doesn't give the HDCP error.
Look at one of my early posts for errors and what to do.


----------



## Xsabresx

The monitor is a two year old Syncmaster 940bw. Everything I have found indicates it is HDCP compliant. Guess I can try analog.

EDIT: It's the monitor! I have my 55in LG LCD TV connected as well and when I disconnected the PC Monitor and left the LG as the primary it worked fine. Silly me for believing what I was reading when it said the Syncmaster is HDCP compliant.


----------



## mrfatboy

I just installed Directv2pc 5717 today. I can play SD content fine from my HR23 but I get the dreaded "Audio is protected" error when trying to play HD content.

I have read thru this thread and it seems XP (my OS) does not have a work around for the problem. I am using a Creatlve Labs X-FI Xtremegamer sound card.

Will this problem be fixed with a new update of Directv2pc or is this something that requires new audio driver fix? I have the latest audio driver (june '09) but I'm not holding my breath for them to update a new one.

To me the burdern of this fix soley rests on the shoulders of Directv2pc, correct? Since this is my first time installing this app I'm unfamiliar how quickly it gets updated. When do we expect a new update that might fix this problem?


----------



## dettxw

I'd been real unhappy with the embedded SigmaTel Audio in my Dell XPS420 desktop with Vista. No wonder SigmaTel went under and Vista is so hated. 
Can't do audio in, and, for no good reason all sound went away.

So my solution was to install an HT Omega Striker 7.1 sound card. Works great, and now I can do an optical in from the study H21-200. 
But, initially got the dreaded HDCP audio error with DirecTV2PC.

I guess I was a little surprised at first that there was no option in the HT Omega Striker 7.1 setup program to disable digital audio:









The Analog Output is digital-only?

Anyway, after playing around a little bit found that a right-click on the speaker icon then a selecting playback devices gave a window where digital output could be disabled, enabling DirecTV2PC playback:









Had to disable both the "Digital Output Device (SPDIF)" and the "Digital Output" identified as "HTO STRIKER 7.1".


----------



## flogduh

mrfatboy said:


> I just installed Directv2pc 5717 today. I can play SD content fine from my HR23 but I get the dreaded "Audio is protected" error when trying to play HD content.
> 
> I have read thru this thread and it seems XP (my OS) does not have a work around for the problem. I am using a Creatlve Labs X-FI Xtremegamer sound card.
> 
> Will this problem be fixed with a new update of Directv2pc or is this something that requires new audio driver fix? I have the latest audio driver (june '09) but I'm not holding my breath for them to update a new one.
> 
> To me the burdern of this fix soley rests on the shoulders of Directv2pc, correct? Since this is my first time installing this app I'm unfamiliar how quickly it gets updated. When do we expect a new update that might fix this problem?


From what I've read here is that updating the audio driver won't correct the problem if you're running XP as your OS and you have the audio HDCP with SoundMax error. Updating the audio driver was a workaround if you were running Vista or 7 with the SoundMax audio card.


----------



## flogduh

veryoldschool said:


> I wouldn't do this just for this app, "but" Win7 is looking to be a real winner [here] and has the same feature as Vista to disable the digital output.


I'd upgrade to 7 if I could. My laptop is a business issued pc.


----------



## marty45714

I have a new issue with this version of the software. I recorded Heroes from the local NBC affiliate using the ATSC tuner (channel 15.1). The title shows fine on the HR20-700 but in the DirecTV2PC software, it shows as "Blocked Title".


----------



## osxanalyst

Has anyone gotten this program, or an earlier version, to work on a netbook?


----------



## CCarncross

flogduh said:


> I'd upgrade to 7 if I could. My laptop is a business issued pc.


Honestly you shouldnt be trying to get this to run on your work laptop anyway. If I found someone at my place of work trying to get it installed and running on their work issued PC there would be a manager handled reprimand for that employee. Plus we don't give many of our users any local admin rights so they cant install very much software. Our tech support guys still spend a large majority of their time trying to fix stuff the users try to do and make a mess of their PCs. Not a very efficient or economical use of IT's time.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Upgraded (from XP) to WIN 7 this weekend, and its running much better now.

In the past, sometimes it took a complete re-install to get it squared away.


----------



## leww37334

Used to work under XP and Vista, upgraded to Win 7 and now it says graphics card does not support screen capture protection, and yes I have updated the driver (Nvidia 9500 GT).


----------



## veryoldschool

leww37334 said:


> Used to work under XP and Vista, upgraded to Win 7 and now it says graphics card does not support screen capture protection, and yes I have updated the driver (Nvidia 9500 GT).


Works here with Win7 & nVidia 8800 GT with 8.16.11.9107


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> Works here with Win7 & nVidia 8800 GT with 8.16.11.9107


Works here with WIN7 and ATI Radeon 3650 graphics card (driver version 8.632.1.2000, dated 8/17/09)


----------



## leww37334

I went out and got the latest Nvidia drivers (WHQL) 191.07.

Now I get the very informative "An error has occurred."


----------



## hdtvfan0001

leww37334 said:


> I went out and got the latest Nvidia drivers (WHQL) 191.07.
> 
> Now I get the very informative "An error has occurred."


Was that after a PC reboot?

Hmmmm....???


----------



## taz291819

veryoldschool said:


> This seems "strange". I had zero problems with the 3650, and did you load this version:
> ATI HDMI Audio Device R2.35 2009/10/12


Yep, that's the version I'm currently running. That is odd, because I don't believe the HD3650 was PAP-compliant either.


----------



## veryoldschool

leww37334 said:


> I went out and got the latest Nvidia drivers (WHQL) 191.07.
> 
> Now I get the very informative "An error has occurred."


Mine was the 190.62 [Windows was what gave the earlier version]


----------



## veryoldschool

taz291819 said:


> Yep, that's the version I'm currently running. That is odd, because I don't believe the HD3650 was PAP-compliant either.


"I'm guessing" there is a difference between "PAP-compliant" and HDCP supported.
"Mine failed" with the Microsoft Vista driver and didn't with the Realtek driver.


----------



## vinuneuro

Hi everyone, I'm trying to get this going here. Little embarrassed that I'm having such a trivial problem, but I can't get the DVR to show up on the network. It's connected to a Linksys WRT54G router, and even though the DVR says it's connected, it doesn't show up in the router's client list and the laptop is obviously not able to see it either. Any help would be appreciated in case I'm missing something obvious.

Thanks.


----------



## Snapperlicious

This software is barely functional. Over a GB network, I get sync issues and frame drops. In addition, I have to disable the digital output on my HDCP compliant soundcard to make it work for a lot of recordings, but not all. The same sound card works fine for playing back protected audio from bitstreamed blu ray movies. 

When will they ever release a half-way decent version, and when will this ever make it out of beta? The fact that Cyberlink is behind the development process doesn't make me feel confident that it ever will. Has anyone heard when the next release will be out?


----------



## dettxw

Snapperlicious said:


> This software is barely functional. Over a GB network, I get sync issues and frame drops. In addition, I have to disable the digital output on my HDCP compliant soundcard to make it work for a lot of recordings, but not all. The same sound card works fine for playing back protected audio from bitstreamed blu ray movies.
> 
> When will they ever release a half-way decent version, and when will this ever make it out of beta? The fact that Cyberlink is behind the development process doesn't make me feel confident that it ever will. Has anyone heard when the next release will be out?


Actually playback is pretty good.
That said, there are minor pixelation/breakup issues.
On one hand they're not too bad, average 4-5 or so in a half hour. 
On the other hand the program used to be rock solid (steady video that is, not trickplay) - the pixelation/breakup problems came relatively recently. 
My own personal theory is that added DRM introduced the pixelation/breakup issues. 
I also think that the problem could be fixed, but it's just not a priority.

Can you quantify just how bad your playback is? How much bandwidth do you have for DIRECTV2PC to use?

As for the sound card, you're preaching to the choir.


----------



## dettxw

vinuneuro said:


> Hi everyone, I'm trying to get this going here. Little embarrassed that I'm having such a trivial problem, but I can't get the DVR to show up on the network. It's connected to a Linksys WRT54G router, and even though the DVR says it's connected, it doesn't show up in the router's client list and the laptop is obviously not able to see it either. Any help would be appreciated in case I'm missing something obvious.
> 
> Thanks.


Details, we need details!
A few questions that immediately come to mind:
From what you have written it sounds like the DVR is hard-wired to the router. Did you give the DVR a static IP, or is the router dynamically assigning one? My router only shows dynamic IPs. 
Does VOD work?

You're going to need a better wireless router if you want to stream HD video reliably.


----------



## mogulman

Hadn't tried DirecTV2PC in about 6 months. Figured I would give it another try since I got a 1080p monitor for my PC. No luck. I could see the programs, but when I tried to play, the app just locked up.


Cut...... Commentary about the program below this line....

This thing has taken way too long. Maybe Directv should find a different company to build this for them. Or maybe work on something more similar to slingbox functionality with video that is more compressed. 

MRV seems to work pretty good, but this windows client just blows.


----------



## veryoldschool

dettxw said:


> Actually playback is pretty good.
> That said, there are minor pixelation/breakup issues.
> On one hand they're not too bad, average 4-5 or so in a half hour.
> On the other hand the program used to be rock solid (steady video that is, not trickplay) - the pixelation/breakup problems came relatively recently.
> My own personal theory is that added DRM introduced the pixelation/breakup issues.
> I also think that the problem could be fixed, but it's just not a priority.


It's just a guess on my part "but" I'm getting the feeling it's the DVR causing the pixelation/breakups, since it's kind of now following the other streaming product.


----------



## veryoldschool

mogulman said:


> Hadn't tried DirecTV2PC in about 6 months. Figured I would give it another try since I got a 1080p monitor for my PC. No luck. I could see the programs, but when I tried to play, the app just locked up.
> 
> Cut...... Commentary about the program below this line....
> 
> This thing has taken way too long. Maybe Directv should find a different company to build this for them. Or maybe work on something more similar to slingbox functionality with video that is more compressed.
> 
> MRV seems to work pretty good, but this windows client just blows.


I'd look into your Windows as the cause. DirecTV/Cyberlink has little control over windows, but it does seem to work fine if the hardware is compliant. I really haven't had much problem here, for the past year, using these different versions.


----------



## bobnielsen

I upgraded my computer from Vista to Win7. Now Directv2PC gives me a "activation failed" message. I reinstalled but that didn't help.


----------



## vinuneuro

I'm having an odd problem. The computer is able to properly intially connect to the DVR and even display the recordings. But when I go to play any of them, it gives the message: 

"Directv2pc cannot connect to the receiver. This protected content cannot be played back at this time."

Any ideas would be highly appreciated.


----------



## mogulman

veryoldschool said:


> I'd look into your Windows as the cause. DirecTV/Cyberlink has little control over windows, but it does seem to work fine if the hardware is compliant. I really haven't had much problem here, for the past year, using these different versions.


Not my windows btw.. Tried on a few different PCs over the last year XP and Vista. Also had a friend try it on his setup when he got Directv about 6 months ago. Neither one of us has gotten it to work well.


----------



## veryoldschool

mogulman said:


> Not my windows btw.. Tried on a few different PCs over the last year XP and Vista. Also had a friend try it on his setup when he got Directv about 6 months ago. Neither one of us has gotten it to work well.


You may have some other video software loaded that is causing this.
Some have had to start with a fresh install of windows.
You may not want to go through the effort/hassle, "but" I've run this on XP, Vista, Vista 64, & Windows 7, without any major problems.
"I've also" taken a working setup and added "free codec packs" that have completely hosed it.


----------



## veryoldschool

vinuneuro said:


> I'm having an odd problem. The computer is able to properly intially connect to the DVR and even display the recordings. But when I go to play any of them, it gives the message:
> 
> "Directv2pc cannot connect to the receiver. This protected content cannot be played back at this time."
> 
> Any ideas would be highly appreciated.


see post #7


----------



## vinuneuro

veryoldschool said:


> see post #7


Thanks VOS, that did the trick. Almost there now. The recorded programs play now except the screen is blank, I am getting audio clearly though. Any thoughts? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## veryoldschool

vinuneuro said:


> Thanks VOS, that did the trick. Almost there now. The recorded programs play now except the screen is blank, I am getting audio clearly though. Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Two things that have worked:


Try updating your video driver.
uninstall and re-install DirecTV2PC


----------



## vinuneuro

veryoldschool said:


> Two things that have worked:
> 
> 
> Try updating your video driver.
> uninstall and re-install DirecTV2PC


VOS, my video driver is the latest available and I tried reinstalling the app. Still nothing. Am I sol?


----------



## veryoldschool

vinuneuro said:


> VOS, my video driver is the latest available and I tried reinstalling the app. Still nothing. Am I sol?


"You shouldn't be".
What's your video card & version of Windows?


----------



## vinuneuro

I've got to Thinkpads. One has a Ati Mobility X1400, the other has a Ati Firegl V5200. Running Windows 7 on both. Same problem on both.

I was dual-booting XP until yesterday when I deleted that partition. Thinking I might do it again and test D2PC in XP.


----------



## veryoldschool

vinuneuro said:


> I've got to Thinkpads. One has a Ati Mobility X1400, the other has a Ati Firegl V5200. Running Windows 7 on both. Same problem on both.
> 
> I was dual-booting XP until yesterday when I deleted that partition. Thinking I might do it again and test D2PC in XP.


Darn, laptops use different drivers and AMD no longer offers them.


----------



## vinuneuro

veryoldschool said:


> Darn, laptops use different drivers and AMD no longer offers them.


I hear ya. Is there any way to get an older version of D2PC? Searching revealed that some others who've had this problem, didn't with an older version of the app.


----------



## veryoldschool

vinuneuro said:


> Is there any way to get an older version of D2PC?


This I don't know. 
The size [30+ MB] would make it a bit hard to "email".


----------



## vinuneuro

veryoldschool said:


> This I don't know.
> The size [30+ MB] would make it a bit hard to "email".


Transferring the file itself shouldn't be a problem. I've been use mediafire.com with great success. Free file hosting.


----------



## waynebtx

Getting this today everything was fine yesterday
Receiver returning 500 interal server error. anyone know what this is?


----------



## veryoldschool

waynebtx said:


> Getting this today everything was fine yesterday
> Receiver returning 500 interal server error. anyone know what this is?


Must be something new and maybe related to the DVR software.
Have you tried a reboot?


----------



## waynebtx

Reset My network nothing changed I then reseset recivers Was getting this from Both the HR20 and HR21 its back to working now.. First error i have had in a while.


----------



## vinuneuro

veryoldschool said:


> Darn, laptops use different drivers and AMD no longer offers them.


VOS, good news! I was able to get a copy of 4526 from litzdog911 and that def did the trick. I'm having one last minor problem now. Playback becomes a little choppy occasionally. If I pause it for a few seconds and resume, it's smooth again.

I don't think it's the hardware since my cpu usage really doesn't go much higher than 60%. The only other culprit would be the network (WRT54G), but resource monitor shows that the network adapter in computer doesn't go past 40% load, so I can't reason that it's an overloaded network. If it is the network though, that'll be a little worrying since the routers aren't even bridged now. Once I get around to doing that, up to three computers will be online (only one streaming D2PC). Does it sound like I need to bump to 802.11n?


----------



## veryoldschool

vinuneuro said:


> VOS, good news! I was able to get a copy of 4526 from litzdog911 and that def did the trick. I'm having one last minor problem now. Playback becomes a little choppy occasionally. If I pause it for a few seconds and resume, it's smooth again.
> 
> I don't think it's the hardware since my cpu usage really doesn't go much higher than 60%. The only other culprit would be the network (WRT54G), but resource monitor shows that the network adapter in computer doesn't go past 40% load, so I can't reason that it's an overloaded network. If it is the network though, that'll be a little worrying since the routers aren't even bridged now. Once I get around to doing that, up to three computers will be online (only one streaming D2PC). Does it sound like I need to bump to 802.11n?


Wireless networks have been a problem. While you might not "peak" the network usage, if the bits get lost, this app simply drops them as it is streaming. Moving/sharing files [PC to PC] will simply ask for the lost bits to be resent, but this app doesn't/can't and keep streaming.


----------



## vinuneuro

veryoldschool said:


> Wireless networks have been a problem. While you might not "peak" the network usage, if the bits get lost, this app simply drops them as it is streaming. Moving/sharing files [PC to PC] will simply ask for the lost bits to be resent, but this app doesn't/can't and keep streaming.


So this is just one of those 'just live with it if it happens once in a while things', where changing equipment won't really help?


----------



## robo_geek

djeff89 said:


> Have you updated the firmware on your router? I had the exact same issue and tried everything you did. The last thing I did was update the firmware on my Actiontec router and it now can see the receiver, everything works perfectly now. Hope that helps!!


Can you ping the IP address of the DVR?

The DVR listens at the following ports:

10000/tcp open snet-sensor-mgmt
49152/tcp open unknown
49153/tcp open unknown

if you goto a cmd prompt and type:

telnet 192.168.0.24 49152 (using your DVRs IP address)

A properly connected HR DVR should 'mom-back' with:

HTTP/1.1 400 Bad Request
Bad request
Connection to host lost.


----------



## robo_geek

vinuneuro said:


> Hi everyone, I'm trying to get this going here. Little embarrassed that I'm having such a trivial problem, but I can't get the DVR to show up on the network. It's connected to a Linksys WRT54G router, and even though the DVR says it's connected, it doesn't show up in the router's client list and the laptop is obviously not able to see it either. Any help would be appreciated in case I'm missing something obvious.
> 
> Thanks.


Can you ping the IP address of the DVR?

The DVR listens at the following ports:

10000/tcp open snet-sensor-mgmt
49152/tcp open unknown
49153/tcp open unknown

if you goto a cmd prompt and type:

telnet 192.168.0.24 49152 (using your DVRs IP address)

A properly connected HR DVR should 'mom-back' with:

HTTP/1.1 400 Bad Request
Bad request
Connection to host lost.

Do you have UPNP enabled in your router?

Many routers give you the ability to enable or disable UPNP protocol. The DVR and Direc2PC app need to use UPNP protocol.


----------



## robo_geek

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'll love the version that *consistently* detects all the units on my network every time it gets launched...
> 
> Over numerous releases, I've seen it first detect one unit, then another, than a different one (and no longer the first), and so on....
> 
> There's still work to be done.


The issue, in my opinion, is that they are relying on UPNP (universal plug and play) protocol. UPNP is flakier than a cereal factory. Give us users the ability to manually enter the IP addresses of the DVRs into the app...we are not complete idiots. UPNP, IMHO, is a lame attempt by some PC folks to make a protocol that is 'idiot-proof' like AppleTalk. Well guess what...idiots are never succesful at making things idiot proof.

But seriously, there are two issues with UPNP. One is that Microsoft wrote it..thus on one of my machines, it announces over and over that it discovered my UPNP router....it does this all day long.

The other is that home network users have routers from name brands like Buffalo, D-Link, and Belkin....brands that have no concept of standards, quality control, or stabiity. Thus you put a flaky quasi-standard protocol on a buggy and slow router, and it's just cornflake city.

Finally, throw wireless networking into the mix. Wireless adds latency, all sorts of issues with device timeouts, and UPNP just spazzes out.


----------



## veryoldschool

vinuneuro said:


> So this is just one of those 'just live with it if it happens once in a while things', where changing equipment won't really help?


Some have had better luck moving to N routers/adapters, but since wireless has many variables, nothing could be guaranteed, short of moving to hardwired.


----------



## robo_geek

Call me crazy, but...I have the app working on a XP SP3 box, no problem.

I have done everything to this Vista box except re-format the OS or re-write the app. 

I've downloaded/installed, using the correct keys for each download, at least six times.

This PC is on the same wired ethernet that my working XP box is on.

Vista can detect the DVR, but when the app phones-home to CyberLink in Taiwan for activation, it borks at "Activation Failed: be sure you are connected to the Internet and Try again". 

Full disclosure: I do network penetration testing and application security testing for a living...been working with PCs since D0S 2.0 was all the rage. 

Here's what I've tried, and what's not wrong:

I've run WireShark sniffer traces to compare the XP versus Vista boxes, but nothing jumps out at me. They both do DNS resolution to the various CyberLink servers (e.g. detect.gocyberlink.com, liveupdate.gtm.cyberlink.com, etc, etc.)

With the sniffer, I've watched the successful activation of my XP box, as well as it's normal operation, and made comparable traces on my vista box, where it phones home, but it seems that nobody answers the call....:nono2:

I've run a Windows API sniffer that works between the app and the Winsock protocol stack to observe if the app is doing anything weird.

I've run the app in a debugger to watch it call it's various DLLs and also watched the registry calls it makes. I've also done a MSI install extract program to document what registry changes the install makes, what DLLs do what and go where, and so on.

I've grabbed a demo copy of CyberLink PowerCinema 5.0 and attempted to 'cross-pollinate' the software licensing process to at least get a demo key working.

On my Vista Box, I've got:

Firewall: Disabled and Service Stopped
AV Software: Disabled and Service stopped
UPNP: enabled
IP V6 Disabled
IP Auto-tuning : disabled

I've fiddled with all the various Windows Media services, UPNP, etc, etc.

I can see my DVR in my network neighborhood on the PC.

On my Netgear router, I have UPNP enabled. I have tried opening port 445 inbound, as some have suggested.

If anybody has any ideas, I'm all ears. I also have at least a dozen suggestions for the team who wrote this (if their doctor allows them to have visitors).....for example, what's wrong with having a connection log as well as an error log?


----------



## clbrown48

I've been reading this forum for quite a while, and although I haven't had many problems with this software, it sure is nice seeing all the replies to those that have had problems.

Just to contribute something:

I found out by accident that my Windows Media remote works very well with this software. Mine is a Pinnacle Windows remote, but since it also controls my XBox as an extender, I think all the media remotes are programmed the same.

I only use the volume, pause, play, stop, and skip forward and back buttons but while watching a show that's all I need anyway. 

I'm using 5717 on Windows 7 and XP/SP3 on a wired network with no problems.


----------



## vinuneuro

veryoldschool said:


> Some have had better luck moving to N routers/adapters, but since wireless has many variables, nothing could be guaranteed, short of moving to hardwired.


Do you have any opinion on the 'power line' ethernet solutions?


----------



## veryoldschool

vinuneuro said:


> Do you have any opinion on the 'power line' ethernet solutions?


Yes, but forum rules won't allow me to "express it" here. :lol:
[Seriously] Both powerline & G wireless have worked for some, but since the environment effect how well they work, the results will vary so much it's hard to recommend them for this use.
N wireless has had better results, but still isn't 100% [for everyone].
Hardwired is truely the best option.


----------



## vinuneuro

veryoldschool said:


> Yes, but forum rules won't allow me to "express it" here. :lol:
> [Seriously] Both powerline & G wireless have worked for some, but since the environment effect how well they work, the results will vary so much it's hard to recommend them for this use.
> N wireless has had better results, but still isn't 100% [for everyone].
> Hardwired is truely the best option.


I just can't see how going to N makes any sense because:

1.) a. Even at it's best, I'm not sure it'll solve my problem. b. I have no idea how it'll perform in mixed mode since I have many G devices on this network too.

2. It'd be at least $170 to change both routers and the mini-pci card in my laptop to N. Wired solution would be much less.

I guess I just made the decision..

Technically a 85mbps solution 'should' work fine right since I haven't observed hd use even a third of that? ; even though the marketing says to use the 200mbps solutions for HD?


----------



## veryoldschool

vinuneuro said:


> I just can't see how going to N makes any sense because:
> 
> 1.) a. Even at it's best, I'm not sure it'll solve my problem. b. I have no idea how it'll perform in mixed mode since I have many G devices on this network too.
> 
> 2. It'd be at least $170 to change both routers and the mini-pci card in my laptop to N. Wired solution would be much less.
> 
> I guess I just made the decision..
> 
> Technically a 85mbps solution 'should' work fine right since I haven't observed hd use even a third of that? ; even though the marketing says to use the 200mbps solutions for HD?


To use powerline adapters they work best when on the same AC circuit [and have short runs between them]. They really crap out when they're on opposite phases of the AC coming into your house.


----------



## vinuneuro

The dvr and laptop are on two different floors, so I guess I'll have significant throughput loss.


----------



## veryoldschool

vinuneuro said:


> The dvr and laptop are on two different floors, so I guess I'll have significant throughput loss.


This is what's hard to know before hand.
The distance to the power panel for each, whether they are on the same breaker, and if not are the two breakers on the same phase from the power pole.


----------



## mrfatboy

I was in the same situation last week. I have an old house that is not wired. I was trying to avoid crawling up in the filthy cramp attic for the day. I bought the new Linksys N routers, 200Mbps Powerline & Fry's had a sale on a 300' cat 5e cable (with tool and connectors) for $30.

I took them all home and tested the N router and Powerline. Doing the hardwire was going to be my last resort. I used a bandwidth tester from 2 PC's and testing the bitrate.

Powerline 18Mbps
N router 5-11 Mps (just didn't work well for me)
wired 88Mbps

I ended up hardwiring and a little itchy from all the fiberglass insulation. But I am way happier that I did it. Using Mediashare & directv2pc is much faster and I have elimated possible problems with the powerline & wireless.


----------



## waynebtx

Getting this once more today Receiver returning 500 interal server error. Will reset both receviers once more ..


----------



## dennisj00

I think you'll find something is broke this week with that error. Wait until next week.


----------



## delete2end

Anyone know why they have not released a newer version in almost two months?


----------



## Teronzhul

waynebtx said:


> Getting this once more today Receiver returning 500 interal server error. Will reset both receviers once more ..


I have the same problem which I assume is related to MRV breaking on the most recent CE.


----------



## mikeny

waynebtx said:


> Getting this once more today Receiver returning 500 interal server error. Will reset both receviers once more ..





dennisj00 said:


> I think you'll find something is broke this week with that error. Wait until next week.





Teronzhul said:


> I have the same problem which I assume is related to MRV breaking on the most recent CE.


Reports are this was fixed with the latest CE. Good news.


----------



## flogduh

CCarncross said:


> Honestly you shouldnt be trying to get this to run on your work laptop anyway. If I found someone at my place of work trying to get it installed and running on their work issued PC there would be a manager handled reprimand for that employee. Plus we don't give many of our users any local admin rights so they cant install very much software. Our tech support guys still spend a large majority of their time trying to fix stuff the users try to do and make a mess of their PCs. Not a very efficient or economical use of IT's time.


Thanks for the lecture, Mom!:grin:....Seriously, I work for a pretty forward thinking company who sits smack dab in the forefront of the technology/internet age. They actually encourage their employees to use internet/technology solutions such as this one on company issued hardware as long as it's an app that comes from a respected company. In fact, they're a pretty active partner with DTV in many areas..... It's not a supported piece of software, but they don't discourage the use of it either.

I'm sure a lot of tech challenged individuals make a mess of their PCs. I don't happen to be one of them, in fact, I've been forced to solved problems on my own that some of our outsourced band of "highly trained and capable" desktop support staff seemed to incapable of figuring out. I'm constantly sought out for advice from other's in my department for assistance as well, even though I'm just a business program manager...

Looks like we'll be migrating to Win 7 next spring, maybe then I can get this app to work...


----------



## loveMRV

When I run advisor I keep getting the error for "screen capture protection"

I have a Radeon 3650. I read here that others have this card and it works.

I just updated drivers and Catylst center but still no luck

Here is my log dump

Check Item	PC Playback Ready?
CPU : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.4Hz	Yes
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2649 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 15, dwLibModel=4, dwLibStepping=7 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 1, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=1 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.66GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2659 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Pentium D 8xx 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series Yes
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3	Yes
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series Yes
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9598) 
Screen Capture Protection : No	No <<<<<<<<< ??????????????
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI PCOM=No 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI SORT=No 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes
Graphics card video memory : 1024 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.650.0.0	Yes
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.10.6999 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport	Yes
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1	Yes
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8	Yes
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Fri Oct 16 13:15:40 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : D2


----------



## veryoldschool

loveMRV said:


> When I run advisor I keep getting the error for "screen capture protection"
> 
> I have a Radeon 3650. I read here that others have this card and it works.
> 
> I just updated drivers and Catylst center but still no luck
> 
> Here is my log dump
> 
> Check Item PC Playback Ready?
> CPU : Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.4Hz Yes
> __dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU
> __dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2649
> __dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 15, dwLibModel=4, dwLibStepping=7
> __dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 1, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=1
> __dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2
> __dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.66GHz
> __dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel
> __dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2659
> __dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0
> __dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Pentium D 8xx
> GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series Yes
> System Memory : 2048 MB Yes
> Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3 Yes
> Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series Yes
> __dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc.
> __dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9598)
> Screen Capture Protection : No No <<<<<<<<< ??????????????
> __dwItemID=1304__ : ATI PCOM=No
> __dwItemID=1304__ : ATI SORT=No
> __dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes
> Graphics card video memory : 1024 MB
> Graphics Card Driver : 8.650.0.0 Yes
> __dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.10.6999
> __dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes
> __dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A
> Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes
> Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek RTL8169/8110 Family Gigabit Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport Yes
> Network Adapter : ETHERNET: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1 Yes
> Network Adapter : ETHERNET: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8 Yes
> Program version : 1.0.0.1525
> System language : 0409 ENU English English
> Time : Fri Oct 16 13:15:40 2009
> Computer : Desktop
> System Name : D2


"And your question"?
Have you tried the app? 
The Advisor has bugs.
I've run the app on a single core 3.4 GHz Pentium 4 HT & with the ATI 3650 [AGP].
From your log: you're running XP and depending on your sound chip, you may have HDCP errors for the digital output.
"Other than this", I don't see anything that shouldn't work [or more to the point, *has worked *here].


----------



## Donb01

Incidentally - I got the HDCP error.

Nothing in specs for my old monitor said it was HDCP compliant, so I bought a new monitor that was.

I got the HDCP error (

Just for sh!ts and giggles I tried a different cable - one that had ALL the pins in it vs the one I had hooked up that didn't....

Works just fine now.... So does the old one.... *sigh*


----------



## ghostt

Greetings:

I've got an interesting problem with DTV2PC, and after digging through the two big threads on issues/problems, I'm not seeing anyone talk about a similar problem (which surprises me, and leads me to believe I missed something...).

Anyways, my setup is a pretty typical power-user network. I have gigabit running throughout the house. I am able to get the software installed fine, all HDCP stuff checks out fine, the advisor says I'm good to go across the board, etc. When I pick which receiver to connect to, I get a full list of all recordings on that receiver as expected. When I try to play any show, everything "appears" to work just fine, however all I get is a black screen. I can see the playback controls, I get the 'progress bar', and it even moves in real-time, however I get no audio and no video. No errors, just a moving playback progress bar, with no video or audio.

Items of note:

(full disclosure: I am a data center technician by trade, and I run a fairly large hosting facility, so I have a good idea of what I'm doing on the technology side of things).

1. Network is 100% wired, all gigabit, all using Dell 5x series 24 port switches (don't ask). The switches are known working, and I get as close to gigabit speeds through all switches as one could hope to achieve, so the hardware appears fine. 

2. The problem is consistent, it happens to all 3 PC's I've tried to run the software from, and the behavior is the same every time.

3. All receivers have been rebooted numerous times, as have all PC's in question.

4. All PC's have been thoroughly sifted through to remove any potential conflicting software (codecs, PowerDVD, WinDVD, VMWare, etc).

5. A fresh install of WinXP SP2 with no other software installed on it has yielded the same results.

6. This has been tested even with a PC and the DTV receivers all being on the same switch.

7. Machines in use are all modern CPU/mobo/video cards, most purchased within the past 12 months. Most are dual core dual CPU machines (ie, 4 cores).

8. Streaming of DVD VIDEO_TS structures from a DVD library over the same network paths work flawlessly.

9. All PC's have been inspected for odd/rogue network interfaces. All test PC's were made to have only a single network adapter setup/installed/active.

Anyone have any clues? VoS, any words of wisdom? 

Thanks!


----------



## mrfatboy

Does the 'black' screen happen when you playback SD content?


----------



## dennisj00

Try hooking up your PC and HR2x with just a cable - static ips or a small home switch. Your Dell switches may need some tweaking.


----------



## ghostt

mrfatboy said:


> Does the 'black' screen happen when you playback SD content?


Yes, it occurs with all content, SD or HD. No audio either by the way.



dennisj00 said:


> Try hooking up your PC and HR2x with just a cable - static ips or a small home switch. Your Dell switches may need some tweaking.


I actually have done this during my testing. I used a netgear gigabit with one of the PC's and one of the DVR's, no dice, same problem. The only thing I didn't try is a direct crossover connection with no switch in the middle, which I intend to try tonight. It seems fruitless to test that though, since I'll never leave it that way permanently, but if it works and that tells me something to get me towards fixing it, then its worth a shot!


----------



## veryoldschool

ghostt said:


> Greetings:
> 
> Anyone have any clues? VoS, any words of wisdom?
> 
> Thanks!


Only one cup of coffee here so I'm still a bit  with all the info.
"Black screen" with the timebar moving suggests the network is streaming. It sounds like you know how to check this [something like wireshark].
I doubt changing over to a crossover cable will make any difference.
I focus on one PC and use the fresh install. What video driver is this using?
I moved away from XP last year, but it was up to SP3 at that time.
I think I'd also start with an SD recording just to try to keep HDCP & screen capture issues to a minimum.
If you do have the network activity, then I'd have to look on the PC end. Update everything and even reinstall the app again after the updates.
"Most of the time" black screens are resolved with driver updates.
Maybe post the advisor log after you've tried/done these.


----------



## ghostt

veryoldschool said:


> Only one cup of coffee here so I'm still a bit  with all the info.
> "Black screen" with the timebar moving suggests the network is streaming. It sounds like you know how to check this [something like wireshark].
> I doubt changing over to a crossover cable will make any difference.
> I focus on one PC and use the fresh install. What video driver is this using?
> I moved away from XP last year, but it was up to SP3 at that time.
> I think I'd also start with an SD recording just to try to keep HDCP & screen capture issues to a minimum.
> If you do have the network activity, then I'd have to look on the PC end. Update everything and even reinstall the app again after the updates.
> "Most of the time" black screens are resolved with driver updates.
> Maybe post the advisor log after you've tried/done these.


Hello!

Yes, I've run some wireshark tests and traffic is definitely happening. One interesting thing of note, while the playback bar is moving in real time, the actual TIME printed on the bar (showing how far into the video you are) reads 00:00 the entire time. I let it go once for a full half hour, and the bar moves for 30 minutes, and appears to run as it would if the show was actually playing (ie, in real time), but the bar always reads 00:00, and get this, the bar keeps moving, beyond the "frame" of the horizontal playback bar, so the vertical line showing where you're at in the video continues to move to the right past the end of the bar, and eventually (after about 1 more hour) disappears off the side of the monitor. This happens with all PC's I've tested with as well, its quite strange.

In the past week or so I have done exactly as you've said, and focused on just the fresh-installed WinXP SP2 system (I made sure to turn off auto-updates due to the reported issues with WinXP SP3).

In answer to your questions:

1. All video cards in all machines used are Nvidia cards, and all are using the latest driver release (191.07).

2. Has been tested with SD and HD content, from various channels as well, behavior remains the same.

3. The current "test bed" machine is at WinXP SP2 due to reports of problems with SP3, however I have tested on some machines with SP3 as well, and also with a Win7 machine. I've also ensured that all extraneous things are stopped/turned off (such as the Windows firewall, unnecessary services, etc).

4. I've re-installed the app a number of times on multiple machines (thank goodness for gmail's [email protected] functionality, all the licenses I want ).

5. video drivers have been uninstalled/re-installed numerous times as well. The general pattern I followed was: 
a. Uninstall anything suspect
b. Uninstall DTV2PC
c. Uninstall video drivers
d. Uninstall sound drivers
e. Download latest Sound and Video drivers
f. Install video drivers
g. Install audio drivers
h. Install DTV2PC

From a technician stand-point, in my mind there's some obvious thing that I'm missing I'm sure. One can't have this level of problem on multiple configurations of the system on various sets of hardware. The only 'variable' is the user (ie, me), so from a troubleshooting perspective its PEBCAK (problem exists between chair and keyboard ), but I'm at a loss as to what I'm missing.

I'm at work currently, once I get home tonight I'll post up my advisor log.

Thanks for the assistance to all!


----------



## veryoldschool

I've only had a black screen once or twice here so it's hard to know why you're having the problem.
Are these PCs 32 or 64 bit? [grasping at straws here]


----------



## ghostt

veryoldschool said:


> I've only had a black screen once or twice here so it's hard to know why you're having the problem.
> Are these PCs 32 or 64 bit? [grasping at straws here]


They were a mixture. One of the machines is an older 32-bit machine, but the rest are all 64-bit. Some of the 64-bit machines though have only XP 32bit on them (for compatibility reasons). The test-bed machine that is a vanilla install with no other apps installed is a 64-bit machine with 64-bit OS.

I got to thinking more and more about this, and there is one common variable to all of this. In every test case I've done, the setup has been uplinked to my internet gateway, so as to not have delays when doing the "checking for updates" and such. I'm beginning to wonder if the problem might be related to this, since its the only other common variable (aside from the user, me).

I use an IPCop firewall/gateway (ipcop.org), and have never had it do 'weird' things with anything in the past. I think tonight I'll try a test of removing the testbed switch from the uplink switch that goes to the IPCop. I can't see how it would be related, but, its worth trying I'd say..

Thanks for the input and continued brainstorming help, it is much appreciated!


----------



## mrfatboy

btw, i am using XP SP3 that is fully updated and don't have any problems. This probably is a stupid question because I really don't know to what extent Direct2pc is handling the video but could this be a codec problem? I'm using CCCP codec pack.

Otherwise, I think you are smart trying to elimated the switch first and just run a cable straight thru to test. You also don't need a cross over cable for this. Any cat5 eithernet cable will do.


----------



## taz291819

What's the gmail trick? Never heard of it.


----------



## dennisj00

Just multiple email accounts to get multiple license keys. . .


----------



## ghostt

dennisj00 said:


> Just multiple email accounts to get multiple license keys. . .


Actually, not exactly.

Gmail has a feature that allows you to auto-tag e-mails based on the address sent to.

For instance, let's say my gmail address is as follows:

[email protected]

You can send e-mail to the following address, and it goes to the same gmail account:

[email protected]

You can put anything you want after the plus sign, and it will go to the '[email protected]' address. I use this feature when signing up for forums, or any other web form that asks for an e-mail address. I then setup a tag for it in gmail, and I can then very easily figure out who sold my e-mail address to spammers, based on if spam comes in to a given + address.

Let's say DBSTalk decided to sell e-mail addresses (I know they wouldn't). I already have a tag in my gmail account that goes to the following address (address changed to protect me! ):

[email protected]

So, if I ever get a spam message to that tag, I know it was DBSTalk who sold my address. I can then become irate, send irriating e-mails to the site admin, and have absolutely nothing done about it. 

It came in very useful for the DTV2PC license problem when doing multiple installs to numerous PC's. I just went to directv, and in the form for my e-mail address to send the license key to, I did as follows:

[email protected]
[email protected]
etc

Thus, I don't need a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, etc e-mail account to get multiple licenses from DTV/CyberLink.

Yet another awesome feature from google.


----------



## dennisj00

Cool feature. . . do you have to tag it in gmail or is that only if you want to know the source?


----------



## ghostt

dennisj00 said:


> Cool feature. . . do you have to tag it in gmail or is that only if you want to know the source?


Nope, setting tags isn't required. I just setup filters to auto-tag stuff for each new one I create so everything is organized (I'm one of those nuts that needs everything organized). If you don't setup filters for auto-tagging it'll just drop it in your inbox.


----------



## taz291819

Thanks for that info, makes getting keys a lot easier now.


----------



## gripen

taz291819 said:


> Thanks for that info, makes getting keys a lot easier now.


+1

Avesome feature that I had no idea existed. :bowdown:


----------



## Alamei

Is there any chance of the devs including application-specific volume adjustments (or at least muting) in future versions of D2PC? I often casually watch sports on one of my screens via D2PC while working on another. Sometimes I would rather be listening to music than the sports announcers, but with D2PC's volume currently tied directly to the system, this isn't possible. Does this functionality bother others, or do most users here tend to keep their focus solely on D2PC whenever they're using it?


----------



## jon4143

I successfully got through connection errors and finally got DIRECTV2PC 5717 installed and linked with my HD DVR. I'm running Vista SP2. I can watch SD content fine with no problems whatsoever. When I play HD content, the screen repeatedly flashes with pixelation and alternating green and purple at what seems like regular intervals. Sound is OK and you can see the proper picture at regular intervals as well. If you pause in the right spot, you'll get the clean picture. Otherwise, missing squares and/or the green and purple... Hoping someone else has run into this issue...


----------



## CCarncross

jon4143 said:


> I successfully got through connection errors and finally got DIRECTV2PC 5717 installed and linked with my HD DVR. I'm running Vista SP2. I can watch SD content fine with no problems whatsoever. When I play HD content, the screen repeatedly flashes with pixelation and alternating green and purple at what seems like regular intervals. Sound is OK and you can see the proper picture at regular intervals as well. If you pause in the right spot, you'll get the clean picture. Otherwise, missing squares and/or the green and purple... Hoping someone else has run into this issue...


You'll need to provide a lot more info to help troubleshooting. Are you doing this over wired or wireless connections? What did the playback adviser say about your equipment in your pc?


----------



## jon4143

Hi CCarncross,

Thanks for the response. My network is wired through an Apple Time Capsule (AirPort Extreme/Gigabit Ethernet) and a TrendNET Gigabit Ethernet Switch. My display is an Acer X193W, connected via DVI. The HD DVR is the 'HR21/700'. Software version is currently '0x368 Thu 10/29 3:31a'.

The DirecTV2PC Playback Advisor reported all 'Yes' results for each component/criteria before I installed the program, and right now as well, and the connection and playback definitely works for any content that was recorded on an SD channel.

This is the output of the log:
Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2133 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=6 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6400 @ 2.13GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2133 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core Duo TXX (Conroe) 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT	Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 2	Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT	Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 7600 GT 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 256 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 7.15.10.9752	Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=7.15.10.9752 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Intel(R) 82562V 10/100 Network Connection	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.2107 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sat Nov 28 22:24:58 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : HP_PAVILION


----------



## gfrang

It's been working fine, now i can playback ota recordings.

Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
CPU : Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T3200 @ 2.00GHz	Upgrade Recommended More Info
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T3200 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 1994 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=13 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T3200 @ 2.00GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2000 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core Duo LXX (Merom) 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family	Yes 
System Memory : 1984 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 2	Yes 
Graphics Card : Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family	Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: Intel Corporation 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : IntelNewSCD=Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : IntelOldSCD=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 795 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 7.15.10.1527	Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver= 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Internal connection	Yes 
Network Adapter : IEEE80211: Atheros AR5B91 Wireless Network Adapter	Upgrade Recommended More Info
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Generic Marvell Yukon 88E8071 based Ethernet Controller	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.2107


----------



## Sandman23

Ok so I have searched and searched and tried all of the fixes mentioned for the standard "Audio is protected and requires HDCP" problem but so far nothing has worked. I have disabled all high-def playback devices, uninstalled and re-installed, nothing works. Currently only 1 of my 25 to 30 recorded programs is viewable on my comp. It is a SD recording but other SD recordings will not play at all. Any tips?

My system:

Windows Vista
NVida GE-Force 8800 Video Card
Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1 Sound Card

Thanks in advance


----------



## veryoldschool

Sandman23 said:


> Ok so I have searched and searched and tried all of the fixes mentioned for the standard "Audio is protected and requires HDCP" problem but so far nothing has worked. I have disabled all high-def playback devices, uninstalled and re-installed, nothing works. Currently only 1 of my 25 to 30 recorded programs is viewable on my comp. It is a SD recording but other SD recordings will not play at all. Any tips?
> 
> My system:
> 
> Windows Vista
> NVida GE-Force 8800 Video Card
> *Auzentech X-Fi Prelude 7.1 Sound Card
> *
> Thanks in advance


Back around post 7, I posted screen shots for disabling the digital outputs under Vista [speaker icon in system tray, playback devices,...] which HAS WORKED for this.


----------



## ffemtreed

veryoldschool said:


> Back around post 7, I posted screen shots for disabling the digital outputs under Vista [speaker icon in system tray, playback devices,...] which HAS WORKED for this.


I have tried this in my case and I can't get it working. I am SO frustrated with this directtv2pc, between the serial key fiaso and the HDCP content problem...... I updated and down dated all my drivers, disables the digital output and still nothing. I think I am done with this until I see version 1, which probably will never happen.

Not to turn this into a DTV -- vs -- Tivo thread, These are the things that make me prefer TIVO stuff, it just works!!!!! I was using TIVO2GO 4 or 5 years ago. Its a shame DTV can't make this happen.

PS windows 7 Ent with Sound blaster Audigy2 ZS


----------



## stlmike

houskamp said:


> Litle late to testing this..
> seems to work fine here..
> 
> When are they going to make it compatible with Aero? the first startup was screen flash nightmare


It is a pretty minor annoyance, but making DirecTV2PC "Aero-compatible" would sure be nice. Any news / speculation on this?


----------



## ptrubey

I've got a video card that only has DVI connections (no VGA) and a non-HDCP monitor. I take it I won't be able to view any content? The Advisor red flags it as a digital output without HDCP, and I get that unable to view protected content message when trying to view anything. 

The solution would be to upgrade my video card to one that supports HDMI/HDCP and likewise a video display that also supports it?


----------



## ghostt

ptrubey said:


> I've got a video card that only has DVI connections (no VGA) and a non-HDCP monitor. I take it I won't be able to view any content? The Advisor red flags it as a digital output without HDCP, and I get that unable to view protected content message when trying to view anything.
> 
> The solution would be to upgrade my video card to one that supports HDMI/HDCP and likewise a video display that also supports it?


Indeed, I ran into this on one of my test setups. You can go that route, but something that also worked for me was to just convert it to an analog signal. It really depends on how badly you want to use DTV2PC.

What worked for me on that particular setup was to just get a DVI->VGA adapter, plug that into the video card, and run a standard VGA cable from that to the monitor (which had DVI or VGA input, like most modern LCD's), and voila, it then worked fine. Much cheaper than buying a new video card and what-not, but considering those adapters cost around $3-$5, its worth it just so you can at least test out DTV2PC and find out if you like it enough to bother with upgrading your video card and/or monitor.

Me personally? On that particular system, leaving it as a DVI->VGA connection was fine. Picture quality didn't change at all on the screen, and it still works fine. <shrug>


----------



## ptrubey

Huh - I wouldn't have thought that would have worked since the video card is still outputting DVI. I may yet upgrade, if for no other reason to get a bigger monitor/pixels. But thanks for the option suggestion.


----------



## veryoldschool

ptrubey said:


> Huh - I wouldn't have thought that would have worked since the video card is still outputting DVI. I may yet upgrade, if for no other reason to get a bigger monitor/pixels. But thanks for the option suggestion.


Analog connection is a work-around for monitors/video cards that don't support HDCP.
Even using the VGA adapter on a DVI output works.


----------



## ptrubey

Hey, I just happened to have a DVI to VGA adapter lying around - tried it, it worked. Directv2PC works, both SD and HD. Now I just have to figure out why I get ghosting on the screen (probably bad cable). Thanks!


----------



## taz291819

ptrubey said:


> Huh - I wouldn't have thought that would have worked since the video card is still outputting DVI. I may yet upgrade, if for no other reason to get a bigger monitor/pixels. But thanks for the option suggestion.


It works because DVI can output analog and digital signals.


----------



## edenkers

veryoldschool said:


> Back around post 7, I posted screen shots for disabling the digital outputs under Vista [speaker icon in system tray, playback devices,...] which HAS WORKED for this.


That is all well and good and works to get the application to run with the audio coming out of my computer speakers. However...

What if you are running the output of your sound card to 5.1 channel surround sound audio receiver with speakers and have it connected via toslink optical cable. If you disable the digital output, guess what, you have no sound out of your system when running the DirecTV2PC application.

Anyway to make that work? Do I have to live the the "PC" speakers that I have hooked up to the anagog output from my sound card? (Actually the spearkers are pretty good, Logitech X-540 system but it doesn't compare to my home theater setup.)

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## veryoldschool

edenkers said:


> That is all well and good and works to get the application to run with the audio coming out of my computer speakers. However...
> 
> What if you are running the output of your sound card to 5.1 channel surround sound audio receiver with speakers and have it connected via toslink optical cable. If you disable the digital output, guess what, you have no sound out of your system when running the DirecTV2PC application.
> 
> Anyway to make that work? Do I have to live the the "PC" speakers that I have hooked up to the anagog output from my sound card? (Actually the spearkers are pretty good, Logitech X-540 system but it doesn't compare to my home theater setup.)
> 
> Thanks,
> Erik


To use the digital output, you need a driver that supports HDCP. Realtek & VIA have some, for some of their chips.
DirecTV2PC seems to have only 2 channel sound. I've fed it to my AV amp. but my PC "simulates" everything in 5.1 [Realtek], even the windows sounds.


----------



## CCarncross

It's all about HDCP supported audio and video drivers. If you want to use it to its full effect, your hardware HAS to support it. That's the implementation they have chosen, either go with the flow or move on and say its not for you.


----------



## veryoldschool

CCarncross said:


> It's all about HDCP supported audio and video drivers. If you want to use it to its full effect, your hardware HAS to support it. That's the implementation they have chosen, either go with the flow or move on and say its not for you.


Just to show with the right driver....:


----------



## edenkers

CCarncross said:
 

> It's all about HDCP supported audio and video drivers. If you want to use it to its full effect, your hardware HAS to support it. That's the implementation they have chosen, either go with the flow or move on and say its not for you.


Okay, I have Intel DX38BT motherboard. Not top shelf stuff, but still pretty high end. The board supports the Intel High Definition audio subsystem based on the IDT STAC9274D audio codec.

Are you telling me that this audio subsystem does not support HDCP? I believe that HDCP was developed by Intel Corporation and is licensed by Digital Content Protection, LLC (a subsidiary of Intel). One would think that their audio stuff would support HDCP, right?

Also, I wonder then, how is it I am able playback my bluray disks with this audio codec and driver? The software I use to playback the bluray disks (PowerDVD) is made by the same company "Cyberlink". I thought that you can't playback Bluray disks unless your system fully supports HDCP, I could be wrong though, as I'm no expert. I'm just a lowly computer technician who desires the ability to integrate my PC and DirecTV into my home theater setup.

I am willing to consider the purchase of an add-on sound card. What should I buy? What audio cards/drivers will support this application and have the ability to send the output to my home theater system via TOSLINK?

And still perhaps I should take a different approach and purchase a new receiver that supports HDMI video and audio? And for this type of hookup, how does my ATI graphics card pickup the audio signal and send it out the HDMI port?

Finally, maybe I should "just move along" and say this application, while kind of cute, is really not for me.

I was just hoping that the day of a fully integrated Home Theater scenario was in the works! Just wishfull thinking I guess.

Erik


----------



## edenkers

veryoldschool said:


> Just to show with the right driver....:
> View attachment 20352


I can give you a screen shot of my playback devices and besides it having more items, it would show the similar type of devices, just not from Realtek.

I don't see where this shows that what you have there supports HDCP?

Unless, it's just that having a Realtek audio subsystem makes it a HDCP system.

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## veryoldschool

edenkers said:


> Perhaps I should take a different approach and purchase a new receiver that supports HDMI video and audio? And for this type of hookup, how does my *ATI* graphics card pickup the audio signal and send it out the HDMI port?
> 
> Finally, maybe I should "just move along" and say this application, while kind of cute, is really not for me.
> 
> I was just hoping that the day of a fully integrated Home Theater scenario was in the works! Just wishfull thinking I guess.
> 
> Erik


ATI uses a Realtek chip and the driver supports HDCP.


----------



## taz291819

edenkers said:


> Also, I wonder then, how is it I am able playback my bluray disks with this audio codec and driver? The software I use to playback the bluray disks (PowerDVD) is made by the same company "Cyberlink". I thought that you can't playback Bluray disks unless your system fully supports HDCP, I could be wrong though, as I'm no expert. I'm just a lowly computer technician who desires the ability to integrate my PC and DirecTV into my home theater setup.
> 
> Erik


The rules with Blu Ray playback are slightly different. For video, the rules are identical. For audio, you can send audio over digital without HDCP, but the audio is downsampled to 16-bit/48khz (though multichannel), so it's not the newer HD audio. If you want to stream that audio, you have to have HDCP/PAP audio support.

This is the route Directv should have taken, as none of their audio is in the newer HD audio formats. Why they would incorporate stricter restrictions than Blu Ray players is beyond me. And it's not even passing multichannel to boot. (Well, I guess 2-channels is multichannel, but you get my point).


----------



## taz291819

veryoldschool said:


> ATI uses a Realtek chip and the driver supports HDCP.


Depends on how old his ATI card is.


----------



## veryoldschool

taz291819 said:


> Depends on how old his ATI card is.


Those with HDMI seem to have it.


----------



## CCarncross

edenkers said:


> I can give you a screen shot of my playback devices and besides it having more items, it would show the similar type of devices, just not from Realtek.
> 
> I don't see where this shows that what you have there supports HDCP?
> 
> Unless, it's just that having a Realtek audio subsystem makes it a HDCP system.
> 
> Thanks,
> Erik


Its all about properly written drivers for whatever OS you are using. Either that onboard video chipset doesnt support HDCP, or the drivers arent written correctly to support it. And then the 3rd option is that the Advisor app isnt up to snuff to have that chipset under its supported chipsets yet....and truthfully, none of those are really in D*'s control especially while this is still a Beta product. If when this product is officially supported for all and no longer labeled as beta, then I think it would be time to apply some pressure on D*.


----------



## edenkers

CCarncross said:


> Its all about properly written drivers for whatever OS you are using. Either that onboard video chipset doesnt support HDCP, or the drivers arent written correctly to support it. And then the 3rd option is that the Advisor app isnt up to snuff to have that chipset under its supported chipsets yet....and truthfully, none of those are really in D*'s control especially while this is still a Beta product. If when this product is officially supported for all and no longer labeled as beta, then I think it would be time to apply some pressure on D*.


I really don't have a problem with the video part. I have an ATI Radeon X2600 series graphics card and the video plays back fine for every recorded program.

The audio also works as long as I disable the Digital playback devices (one of which is the SP/DIF output to my receiver.)

And if I disable the digital playback devices I DON'T HAVE ANY SOUND from my home theater receiver. Every one of my 5.1 surround sound speakers hums along quietly while the video stream merrily plays along on my big screen from my Sony projector.

So, do I add in a new audio card with SP/DIF out and gamble that the drivers for it will support HDCP audio OR do I dump my home theater receiver and get one of those new fangled ones and stop using SP/DIF and pray that my ATI Graphics card's HDMI output supports it?

Erik


----------



## Alamei

Just piping in on the HDCP audio issue on Windows XP. I had actually managed to get D2PC working reasonably for a couple of months, but I recently had to reinstall my audio drivers (Creative X-Fi), and didn't have a copy of the set of drivers I was previously on. After installing the new drivers, D2PC just throws the audio HDCP error any time I try to play content.

It seems ridiculous to require HDCP audio when most soundcard manufacturers don't even seem to bother trying to support it at this time. What's the point of making the content protection so draconian that a large percentage of your legitimate customers are unable to make use of the product?


----------



## edenkers

Alamei said:


> It seems ridiculous to require HDCP audio when most soundcard manufacturers don't even seem to bother trying to support it at this time. What's the point of making the content protection so draconian that a large percentage of your legitimate customers are unable to make use of the product?


It does seem very ridiculous, especially since I CAN view the "protected" content along with corresponding audio as long as the audio device being used is my analog output to a PC speaker system.

Oh and by the way, I can direct the analog output to a recording device and capture that audio stream, though I'm guessing that its not the "digital" HD stream that is played back directly from my DirecTV receiver.


----------



## RogueFive

Well, I am out. Instead of making the software accessible for more PCs, this latest version drops support on the only PC that was running fine so far. "DirecTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played back at this time." 
I am disgusted.

After the "quality" of the PC delivery ... I assume it is a waste of time to ask for a Mac version?


----------



## RogueFive

edenkers said:


> So, do I add in a new audio card with SP/DIF out and gamble that the drivers for it will support HDCP audio OR do I dump my home theater receiver and get one of those new fangled ones and stop using SP/DIF and pray that my ATI Graphics card's HDMI output supports it?


I had a Toslink issue that might be related (now I have no issues anymore, because 2PC does no longer support my laptop). Whenever I plugged in the Toslink in addition to digital coax and analog audio (yes, I have need for all three: receiver, Slingbox & PVR), 2PC had no audio. As soon as I unplug the Toslink, I would have sound again on the PC.


----------



## sfist3

I have download all the software, and it will not find box? I have disable firewall, allowed exceptions, no virius, sharing no sharing? Upgraded firmware to router. I can order movies just can't get software to find box? I scan and scan with no luck. I don't know what else to do. I can't believe they released this crap without any answers? Directv has really pissed me off, they are totally unless. There answers we don't know, well you shouldn'thave sold it to me then. Anyway any help would be great. I ama rookie at all this so I may need baby steps or one on one emails online chat what ever it takes. Scott


----------



## veryoldschool

Since this is FREE, how could it have been "sold to you"?
Try rebooting your receiver, it may help.


----------



## sfist3

Ok after a very long uninstall reinstall, relink up with the router? It finally works. It also never asked me for my wep key so I think that was most of the problem. It cost me money to buy the wireless N bridge connector. So I have a question about sound you have to hook it up analog? I can't get it to play sound unless I diasble digital spdif and put head phone speakers on my desktop cpu. I have my lcd hooked up with vga cable? It also has a headphone jack so I can get a long head phone to head phone but is there any other way? Scott


----------



## delete2end

Is there a list of Wireless "N" routers and usb adapters that are certified to work with the HD dvr equipment? Of course, I would only check after I purchased everything today. lol


----------



## Geekzilla

I hope that someday Directv will support acceleration using the BCM70012 (BCM70010) card in Directv2pc. It makes watching demanding 1080p content silky smooth on my laptop, as well as other devices.


----------



## robbiecc

I tried going this route and I could not pass the requirement (system) part so I never made it to the actual software. I found this strange since the laptop i have is fairly new (HP G60-441US) and it is HD. The desktop i could understand along with the other computers in the house. I d/l'ed the software, got the key, got it running-showed the library etc,(just like win7's WMC) just wouldn't actually run the video. Checked the settings on the DVR wireless adapter, rebooted the computer and reset the DVR (as suggested eariler)and now works. Granted, it's a little choppy in full screen but if I resize just under full screen it's fine. I think they have a lot of work yet to do on the software- find it funny I can stream stuff off the net on all the computers but have such problems on a home wireless network which is faster than my wired systems going through the internet. I'm 1/2 way happy, did get it working on 1-now to see if i can hook the laptop to the bedroom tv (laptop has an HDMI output) and see if i can watch the recorded progs that way.
Thanks for access to the software, I knew this should be possible and have tried several way, but with out the actual software i was dead in the water-directv not only needs to work on the software, they need to work on their 'advisor' software or make the actual program avaible on-line.


----------



## taz291819

Geekzilla said:


> I hope that someday Directv will support acceleration using the BCM70012 (BCM70010) card in Directv2pc. It makes watching demanding 1080p content silky smooth on my laptop, as well as other devices.


That's more of a Cyberlink issue, since they're providing the decoders. I'd shoot them an email about it.

Do you know if PowerDVD currently supports hardware acceleration with the BCM70012? If it does, it would be pretty easy to implement into the Directv2PC app.


----------



## dennisj00

delete2end said:


> Is there a list of Wireless "N" routers and usb adapters that are certified to work with the HD dvr equipment? Of course, I would only check after I purchased everything today. lol


Virtually any Wireless 'N' router will work. NO usb adapters will work - NONE.

Any Ethernet bridge will work in the Ethernet port. More Specifically, the Linksys WGA 600N and WET610N have built in support on the HRs. Just plug and answer questions about your SSID and Security and Play.

I'm using a WGA600N from 2 HRs to a Wireless N Dell 1545 for Directv2PC. Works well. (through dual band WRT 600N running dd-wrt)


----------



## RAD

I'm able to use the app to view HD content on a 802.11g network on my laptop, no problems as long as I have an excellent signal. It's the only active wireless device on the net, everything else is hardwired. If you're trying to run the server and client both on a wireless net then I can see where a g network wouldn't be able to handle the load.


----------



## robbiecc

I get the video card error on my dell xps400. has the std radon x300 se PCI express that came with it. it didn't really surprize me, but i was hopeful once the menu/prog listings came up. being on a limited budget i figured i'd order from dell since i already have an acct. with them. they have 8 or 9 PCI-E cards and wonder which ones would work. any input would be greatly appreciated 
since i can't post a link yet here's the address
thanks

--http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/category.aspx?c=us&category_id=6715&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&mfgpid=167494&chassisid=8236&~ck=anav&nf=47445~0~682670&navla=47445~0~682670


----------



## veryoldschool

robbiecc said:


> I get the video card error on my dell xps400. has the std radon x300 se PCI express that came with it. it didn't really surprize me, but i was hopeful once the menu/prog listings came up. being on a limited budget i figured i'd order from dell since i already have an acct. with them. they have 8 or 9 PCI-E cards and wonder which ones would work. any input would be greatly appreciated
> since i can't post a link yet here's the address
> thanks
> 
> --http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/category.aspx?c=us&category_id=6715&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&mfgpid=167494&chassisid=8236&~ck=anav&nf=47445~0~682670&navla=47445~0~682670


Most of those on the first page should work, though I'd pass on the 
PNY Technologies
GeForce FX 5200 256 MB PCI Graphics Card
Since these are what are listed:

What graphics card do I need to play DTCP-IP content on my computer? 
It is recommended that you have one of the graphics cards with the following graphics processor unit (GPU) installed on your computer in order to play DTCP-IP content.
Intel 965G, G33 graphics


*nVidia*
GeForce 7800 GTX 512, GeForce 7900 GX2, GeForce 7900 
GTX, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 8400 series, GeForce 8500 series, GeForce 
8600 series, GeForce 8800 series
*ATI (minimum requirements)*
X1800 series, X1900 series
*ATI (recommended requirements)*
ATI Radeon HD 2400, 2600, 2900, 3400, 3600, 3800 series
Video RAM: Graphics card memory requires 256MB or above.
 _*Note:* We strongly recommend that you update your graphics card driver to the latest version._ 
*Graphic Card Memory:*
We recommend having at least 256 MB of video memory to ensure the smooth playback of DTCP-IP content.
*Note*_: If you want to use digital output during DTCP-IP content playback (through DVI or HDMI connection), make sure the graphics card is HDCP (High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection) compatible. If your graphics card is not HDCP-compliant but has a DVI connector, you can use a DVI-to-VGA converter (or cable) to output the video in analog format. To determine whether your graphics card is HDCP-compliant, please visit the hardware manufacturer's web site._


----------



## robbiecc

OK, went with the gforce8400. Now here's where it get strange. directv2pc would load with the old card, just not play anything. Put in the new card and all i got was the opening white screen with the logos and then i would get the error msg "a program has forced the program to stop" then say it would look for a fix but never did. tried everything i could think of-new drivers, reload directv2pc(numerious times), turn off everything but essential programs, reinstalled win7 (upgrade) and then a clean reinstall and still nadda. while looking over the posts here i was reading about the audio. I had disconnected mine when i put in the new video card and wasn't really thinking about sound, just wanted to see if it would play-would have setup the sound later when i actually wanted to watch(and hear) something. What kills me is directv2pc never said what the problem was and after when win7 said it would search for a fix, it never came up with 1(let it sit there and run for 1/2 hr once) Plugged in a set of head phones, adjusted the audio settings and wonder of wonders, the prog loaded and ran. one little plug was all it took to drive me nuts for several days and now i get to reinstall what ever programs i had before i did the complete install of win7.
I do like the new video card (fairly cheap), definatly sped things up a little and now the only thing i get running the advisor is the cpu which i find strange, it's a pentium dual 2.8. at that rate, this program won't be for the masses


----------



## taz291819

ghostt said:


> Actually, not exactly.
> 
> Gmail has a feature that allows you to auto-tag e-mails based on the address sent to.
> 
> For instance, let's say my gmail address is as follows:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> You can send e-mail to the following address, and it goes to the same gmail account:
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> You can put anything you want after the plus sign, and it will go to the '[email protected]' address. I use this feature when signing up for forums, or any other web form that asks for an e-mail address. I then setup a tag for it in gmail, and I can then very easily figure out who sold my e-mail address to spammers, based on if spam comes in to a given + address.
> 
> Let's say DBSTalk decided to sell e-mail addresses (I know they wouldn't). I already have a tag in my gmail account that goes to the following address (address changed to protect me! ):
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> So, if I ever get a spam message to that tag, I know it was DBSTalk who sold my address. I can then become irate, send irriating e-mails to the site admin, and have absolutely nothing done about it.
> 
> It came in very useful for the DTV2PC license problem when doing multiple installs to numerous PC's. I just went to directv, and in the form for my e-mail address to send the license key to, I did as follows:
> 
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> etc
> 
> Thus, I don't need a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, etc e-mail account to get multiple licenses from DTV/CyberLink.
> 
> Yet another awesome feature from google.


This doesn't seem to work with Directv's site. It keeps telling me to input a correct email address. It doesn't seem to like the "+" sign.


----------



## ejjames

i am no expert in networking and need some advice. my situation is...

my computer, cable modem, linksys wireless g router are all in my bedroom. this cannot change. in my theater room (about 70 feet away) are my 2 HD DVRs and a hava remote viewer, (like slingbox). 

powerline and wireless solutions don't give me the speed directv2pc needs, so i currently have 2 100' cat5 cables. one for hava, one for DVR. The second DVR is not connected.

So short of running a third cable, i would like to connect the other DVR, and hopefully get rid of one of the cables. here is where my lack of knowledge comes in. i should be able to connect another router in my theater to combine things like a bridge, correct? I lack these skills. Does anyone have advice? Anyone in the Twin Cities area want to make a few extra dollars?

Thanks in advance,

eric


----------



## dettxw

ejjames said:


> i am no expert in networking and need some advice. my situation is...
> 
> my computer, cable modem, linksys wireless g router are all in my bedroom. this cannot change. in my theater room (about 70 feet away) are my 2 HD DVRs and a hava remote viewer, (like slingbox).
> 
> powerline and wireless solutions don't give me the speed directv2pc needs, so i currently have 2 100' cat5 cables. one for hava, one for DVR. The second DVR is not connected.
> 
> So short of running a third cable, i would like to connect the other DVR, and hopefully get rid of one of the cables. here is where my lack of knowledge comes in. i should be able to connect another router in my theater to combine things like a bridge, correct? I lack these skills. Does anyone have advice? Anyone in the Twin Cities area want to make a few extra dollars?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> eric


Buy something like this switch:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127083&Tpk=D-Link DGS-2205
Run one of your cat5 cables to it and then connect as many devices as you have ports.
Need more device connections, then just get a switch with more ports. 
This is an easy one.


----------



## veryoldschool

ejjames said:


> i am no expert in networking and need some advice. my situation is...
> 
> my computer, cable modem, linksys wireless g router are all in my bedroom. this cannot change. in my theater room (about 70 feet away) are my 2 HD DVRs and a hava remote viewer, (like slingbox).
> 
> powerline and wireless solutions don't give me the speed directv2pc needs, so i currently have 2 100' cat5 cables. one for hava, one for DVR. The second DVR is not connected.
> 
> So short of running a third cable, i would like to connect the other DVR, and hopefully get rid of one of the cables. here is where my lack of knowledge comes in. i should be able to connect another router in my theater to combine things like a bridge, correct? I lack these skills. Does anyone have advice? Anyone in the Twin Cities area want to make a few extra dollars?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> eric





dettxw said:


> Buy something like this switch:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833127083&Tpk=D-Link%20DGS-2205
> Run one of your cat5 cables to it and then connect as many devices as you have ports.
> Need more device connections, then just get a switch with more ports.
> This is an easy one.


"Yeah" a switch is what you're looking for to "group" your DVRs onto one Cat5 cable.


----------



## stilen621

Did I just waste 2 hrs trying to get directv2pc to work ? What a pain in the #^%&*(())_)


----------



## stilen621

stilen621 said:


> Did I just waste 2 hrs trying to get directv2pc to work ? What a pain in the #^%&*(())_)


Wow, that was a long strange trip. I dont know how I did it but it works. Can you watch live tv or just what you`ve recorded ?


----------



## robbiecc

wait-this is your 1st install?? with plenty of practice you'll get real good/fast at it. between 2 machines i'm on my 4th email addy for key retreavial. at this rate i'll need to get a few more addresses.
as far as i know you can only watch recorded stuff although i wonder if you could kinda watch live-find a program you want to watch and record/watch it like you can with the sat receiver. got a feeling it won't work as i would think there has to be some sort of buffering going on. have to give it a shot


----------



## stilen621

robbiecc said:


> wait-this is your 1st install?? with plenty of practice you'll get real good/fast at it. between 2 machines i'm on my 4th email addy for key retreavial. at this rate i'll need to get a few more addresses.
> as far as i know you can only watch recorded stuff although i wonder if you could kinda watch live-find a program you want to watch and record/watch it like you can with the sat receiver. got a feeling it won't work as i would think there has to be some sort of buffering going on. have to give it a shot


I got two key retrievals but used the first one. After trying several times at the Directv site and getting nowhere after almost 2 1/2 hours. I checked here and clicked on the link on the first post and it worked like a charm. All this after I talked to tech support at Directv and got nowhere fast. The tech said it was still in Beta testing and to download all kinds of new drivers etc,,, and even then he wasnt sure it would work. Write down your key# and try the link here. Only if Directvs link was this easy ...:nono2:


----------



## dennisj00

You can watch anything as soon as it shows up in the playlist. I can schedule a recording via iPhone and start watching it as soon as Directv2PC shows it in the playlist.

I watch a lot like that just to test quality of playback.


----------



## stilen621

dennisj00 said:


> You can watch anything as soon as it shows up in the playlist. I can schedule a recording via iPhone and start watching it as soon as Directv2PC shows it in the playlist.
> 
> I watch a lot like that just to test quality of playback.


I`m not sure I follow you, what play list ? On the DVR or the computer ?


----------



## veryoldschool

stilen621 said:


> I`m not sure I follow you, what play list ? On the DVR or the computer ?


They're the same playlist, since the computer is simply reading the DVR's.


----------



## dennisj00

Thanks, VOS! yep, playlist is playlist.


----------



## stilen621

veryoldschool said:


> They're the same playlist, since the computer is simply reading the DVR's.


I can see my recorded playlist but not the regular tv stuff. I`ve been playing with this thing all morning and have downloaded new drivers etc and its just not worth the headache or time. Apparently my 1 yr old laptops graphic driver wont allow me to watch streaming TV on this comp. I dont know if its just me but it would have been nice to know this WAY before going thru all this misery. Maybe Directv is in cahoots with the comp manufacturers to get you to buy computers with super fast video add on ? I dont know but this is crazy, Why even release stuff that wont even work for 90% of the people its intended for ? I could make a sarcastic political statement but wont.


----------



## veryoldschool

stilen621 said:


> I can see my recorded playlist but not the regular tv stuff. I`ve been playing with this thing all morning and have downloaded new drivers etc and its just not worth the headache or time. Apparently my 1 yr old laptops graphic driver wont allow me to watch streaming TV on this comp. I dont know if its just me but it would have been nice to know this WAY before going thru all this misery. Maybe Directv is in cahoots with the comp manufacturers to get you to buy computers with super fast video add on ? I dont know but this is crazy, Why even release stuff that wont even work for 90% of the people its intended for ? I could make a sarcastic political statement but wont.


There are a fair amount of laptops with cheap video chips.
When this software first came out, I tested what the minimum hardware was needed and found it would work on an old Pentium 4 HT with an AGP video card. As time went on, the next change was to offload the h.264 decoding to the video chip.
With that version, I could "underclock" my Pentium down to 1.7 GHz and still play HD & 1080p without any problems.
There is an advisor that should be run before installing this apps. While it isn't perfect, it does give the user an idea if their PC/laptop will work.
I don't have any idea what you mean by "the regular tv stuff". This app is for streaming recording to a PC, and nothing more.


----------



## stilen621

veryoldschool said:


> There are a fair amount of laptops with cheap video chips.
> When this software first came out, I tested what the minimum hardware was needed and found it would work on an old Pentium 4 HT with an AGP video card. As time went on, the next change was to offload the h.264 decoding to the video chip.
> With that version, I could "underclock" my Pentium down to 1.7 GHz and still play HD & 1080p without any problems.
> There is an advisor that should be run before installing this apps. While it isn't perfect, it does give the user an idea if their PC/laptop will work.
> I don't have any idea what you mean by "the regular tv stuff". This app is for streaming recording to a PC, and nothing more.


Thank you VOS. I think your clarifying things for me. I can watch things that I have recorded that are on my DVR playlist, They play just fine. I was under the impression that you could watch Directv from a computer. I`m beginning to think you cant (such as live streaming TV). We did run the advisor and did download the updated driver. I`m not sure if it helped or if I even needed to after reading your post. Like I said, I thought you could just watch Directv on the comp. If you cant then I think it works like it should and I was expecting something that wasn`t there. Make sense ?


----------



## RAD

stilen621 said:


> Thank you VOS. I think your clarifying things for me. I can watch things that I have recorded that are on my DVR playlist, They play just fine. I was under the impression that you could watch Directv from a computer. I`m beginning to think you cant (such as live streaming TV). We did run the advisor and did download the updated driver. I`m not sure if it helped or if I even needed to after reading your post. Like I said, I thought you could just watch Directv on the comp. If you cant then I think it works like it should and I was expecting something that wasn`t there. Make sense ?


The closest you can get is to schedule the recording on the DVR and you can then start watching it as soon as it starts recording, you don't need to wait for it to complete.


----------



## veryoldschool

Yeah, you were thinking/trying to do more than this app does.


----------



## stilen621

RAD said:


> The closest you can get is to schedule the recording on the DVR and you can then start watching it as soon as it starts recording, you don't need to wait for it to complete.





veryoldschool said:


> Yeah, you were thinking/trying to do more than this app does.


Thank you both. Now if I can just get my old fonts and colors back to the way they were before the driver update. Again thanks


----------



## stilen621

veryoldschool said:


> Yeah, you were thinking/trying to do more than this app does.


According to the Directv website they say you should be able to watch live TV on your PC and record from your PC. They also say your PC should have the same menu as your TV. Am I misunderstanding something ?

http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1384


----------



## RAD

stilen621 said:


> According to the Directv website they say you should be able to watch live TV on your PC and record from your PC. They also say your PC should have the same menu as your TV. Am I misunderstanding something ?
> 
> http://support.directv.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1384


What specifically on that page makes you think that? What I see is:

_"With your DIRECTV Plus HD DVR receiver and PC connected to your home network, DIRECTV2PC software allows you to *stream the programs you recorded on your DVR to your PC*, where you can watch them in up to full HD resolution."_


----------



## stilen621

RAD said:


> What specifically on that page makes you think that? What I see is:
> 
> _"With your DIRECTV Plus HD DVR receiver and PC connected to your home network, DIRECTV2PC software allows you to *stream the programs you recorded on your DVR to your PC*, where you can watch them in up to full HD resolution."_


I`m not sure, thats why I`m asking.

Enjoy the same DIRECTV screen interface on your PC as you do on your TV. 
The download is now available at directv.com/directv2pc.


----------



## RAD

stilen621 said:


> I`m not sure, thats why I`m asking.
> 
> Enjoy the same DIRECTV screen interface on your PC as you do on your TV.
> The download is now available at directv.com/directv2pc.


The GUI looks the same on the DirecTV2PC application as being on the actual DVR's is what't they're saying.


----------



## veryoldschool

stilen621 said:


> I`m not sure, thats why I`m asking.
> 
> Enjoy the same DIRECTV screen interface on your PC as you do on your TV.
> The download is now available at directv.com/directv2pc.





RAD said:


> The GUI looks the same on the DirecTV2PC application as being on the actual DVR's is what't they're saying.


"Yeah" the playlist looks the same.


----------



## stilen621

veryoldschool said:


> "Yeah" the playlist looks the same.


Ok, Thanks again you guys. I think I finally have a very firm grip on this thing. Correct me if I`m wrong here. While I think this is a nifty idea, I find the practical uses puzzling.


----------



## RAD

stilen621 said:


> Ok, Thanks again you guys. I think I finally have a very firm grip on this thing. Correct me if I`m wrong here. While I think this is a nifty idea, I find the practical uses puzzling.


Wife watching a recording of that day's Oprah show while you want to watch something else. You can fire up your PC/laptop and watch the recording. Others have mentioned taking their laptop out to the garage and watching something currently being recorded, like a ball game on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## stilen621

Ok, sounds good. Am I correct to say that you can only use it within the range of your network/WiFi ? You would not be able to take your laptop with you and watch the recordings on your way to work, or while traveling.


----------



## veryoldschool

stilen621 said:


> Ok, sounds good. Am I correct to say that you can only use it within the range of your network/WiFi ? You would not be able to take your laptop with you and watch the recordings on your way to work, or while traveling.


You [again] are correct. This isn't a "to go" app, but merely to be used within your home network.


----------



## robbiecc

i have a reg dvr in the bedroom and the hd dvr in the living room. i have the hd tv in the bedroom hooked up to the desktop. with this setup i can watch my reg dvr or something in hd from the living room through the desktop to the hd tv and still be able to use the desktop at the same time. in the summer i'll be able to watch the hd dvr stuff through the laptop out in the camper on the hdtv out there. since most of the recorded stuff is mine(wife can't/won't record anything-technophobe) both dvr's are basically mine and now i can access them from the place where i usually watch tv.


----------



## stilen621

veryoldschool said:


> You [again] are correct. This isn't a "to go" app, but merely to be used within your home network.


W:hurah:W correct twice today, If I read up on all this info here next week I will be able to graduate "Directv 101" Then who knows,,,a genuine certeefied installer.


----------



## stilen621

robbiecc said:


> i have a reg dvr in the bedroom and the hd dvr in the living room. i have the hd tv in the bedroom hooked up to the desktop. with this setup i can watch my reg dvr or something in hd from the living room through the desktop to the hd tv and still be able to use the desktop at the same time. in the summer i'll be able to watch the hd dvr stuff through the laptop out in the camper on the hdtv out there. since most of the recorded stuff is mine(wife can't/won't record anything-technophobe) both dvr's are basically mine and now i can access them from the place where i usually watch tv.


Around here we call it "The man cave" !:eek2:


----------



## taz291819

RAD said:


> Wife watching a recording of that day's Oprah show while you want to watch something else. You can fire up your PC/laptop and watch the recording. Others have mentioned taking their laptop out to the garage and watching something currently being recorded, like a ball game on Saturday afternoon.


That's exactly what I use it for. I start a recording of a game, a minute or two later, I start streaming it to the laptop in the garage while I'm grilling, works great.

btw, it runs fine on a Dell E1505 with an ATI X1350 graphics card. I did upgrade the processor to a T7200.


----------



## bexensol

veryoldschool said:


> Some common errors:
> 
> View attachment 19738
> 
> 
> This is normally a network/DVR problem and resetting/rebooting the DVR has resolved this for me.
> 
> View attachment 19741
> 
> 
> This is the HDCP error for video card/monitor
> Updating your video driver may resolve this or changing over to the analog VGA connection works.
> 
> View attachment 19729
> 
> 
> This is the HDCP error for audio and few audio chip makers/drivers support HDCP. Realtek does.
> 
> If you're running Vista or Win7, click on the speaker icon and select playback devices
> 
> View attachment 19728
> 
> 
> Change this to this:
> 
> View attachment 19730
> 
> 
> We don't currently have a "fix" for XP, so disabling your current sound chip and installing a $10 sound card without the digital output, is about all you can do.


Hello. I am a little confused on if the analog VGA workaround applies to any PC/video card, if HDCP compliant or not. My scenario - I have Directv2PC working on my desktop machine (1st try). I am attempting to also get it working on a wi-fi connected laptop. In fairness the laptop is a little underpowered, and the onboard video (Radeon 9000) is certainly not HDCP.

But, the error I receive, whether outputting to the laptop screen or via a VGA connection to an LCD monitor is the same for SD or HD content: "Directv2PC cannot display this video because your graphics card does not currently support screen capture protection for protected content. Try updating your graphics card driver or modify your driver settings."

My confusion - if I am attempting an analog connection only from the laptop to an LCD monitor via VGA, why the issue with the content protection given this is an analogue setup?

Some other laptop stats if useful:
Dell Inspiron 600m
Pentium 1.6
1.25GB RAM
Win XP SP2

I've seen many a suggestion that going VGA will eliminate the HDCP requirement of the video card and the monitor. Or am I mis-interpreting and analog VGA only eliminates the HDCP requirement for the monitor, while the video card still has to be HDCP capable?

Also, is it worth installing Vista or Win7 to see if that resolves the issue?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## veryoldschool

bexensol said:


> Hello. I am a little confused on if the analog VGA workaround applies to any PC/video card, if HDCP compliant or not. My scenario - I have Directv2PC working on my desktop machine (1st try). I am attempting to also get it working on a wi-fi connected laptop. In fairness the laptop is a little underpowered, and the onboard video (Radeon 9000) is certainly not HDCP.
> 
> But, the error I receive, whether outputting to the laptop screen or via a VGA connection to an LCD monitor is the same for SD or HD content: "Directv2PC cannot display this video because your graphics card does not currently support screen capture protection for protected content. Try updating your graphics card driver or modify your driver settings."
> 
> My confusion - if I am attempting an analog connection only from the laptop to an LCD monitor via VGA, why the issue with the content protection given this is an analogue setup?
> 
> Some other laptop stats if useful:
> Dell Inspiron 600m
> Pentium 1.6
> 1.25GB RAM
> Win XP SP2
> 
> I've seen many a suggestion that going VGA will eliminate the HDCP requirement of the video card and the monitor. Or am I mis-interpreting and analog VGA only eliminates the HDCP requirement for the monitor, while the video card still has to be HDCP capable?
> 
> Also, is it worth installing Vista or Win7 to see if that resolves the issue?
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I haven't tried using my ATI 9600 card with this app. I am able to use a nVidia 6600, which is only slightly better, but I have a PentiumD.
Your notebook simply doesn't have enough power.
The Pentium is too slow to not have help from the video chip to decode and the ATI 9000 doesn't support onboard decoding.
Upgrading the OS isn't going to help the lack of hardware.


----------



## bexensol

veryoldschool said:


> I haven't tried using my ATI 9600 card with this app. I am able to use a nVidia 6600, which is only slightly better, but I have a PentiumD.
> Your notebook simply doesn't have enough power.
> The Pentium is too slow to not have help from the video chip to decode and the ATI 9000 doesn't support onboard decoding.
> Upgrading the OS isn't going to help the lack of hardware.


Thanks VOS. My interpretation then is the error message is actually misleading, although in fairness the Playback Advisor does indicate the laptop will struggle.


----------



## veryoldschool

bexensol said:


> Thanks VOS. My interpretation then is the error message is actually misleading, although in fairness the Playback Advisor does indicate the laptop will struggle.


Well, while it might not be "misleading", as it can't do what it's saying, it also can't do much else, so that may just be the error message it pulled up.
Had there been some more "horsepower", it might have been able to then show another error message.


----------



## bexensol

veryoldschool said:


> Well, while it might not be "misleading", as it can't do what it's saying, it also can't do much else, so that may just be the error message it pulled up.
> Had there been some more "horsepower", it might have been able to then show another error message.


Indeed - although my reading of the forums haven't demonstrated anyone noting any other sort of performance warnings/errors (of course I may have missed them) while attempting streaming. I guess thats what the Advisor is attempting to achieve.

On a related note, I did attempt to remote desktop from the laptop into my desktop (as mentioned, the desktop works with DirecTv2PC), although this failed - with an error in DirecTv2PC about it not being compatible with remote desktop. I have not yet tried VNC as an alternative, nor Go To My PC, but was wondering if anyone had had any success with such tools, as an alternative method to upgrading hardware etc on secondary PCs/laptops.

In addition, I attempted on my desktop with a VGA connection to my monitor to capture the video with CamStudio, although had no luck in capturing any video. In the event anyone has been successful at capturing the analog video, I'd be interested to know how through software (without having to make additional hardware purchases), with the end goal to convert to a PSP video file for watching while traveling. I appreciate DirecTv2PC has not been designed with this in mind, but I am still interested in making it happen


----------



## veryoldschool

^ this isn't supported and I doubt if anybody did post ways for this to work that these posts would last very long here since in a way this would be "how to hack" this app and the forum doesn't support posts like this.


----------



## bexensol

veryoldschool said:


> ^ this isn't supported and I doubt if anybody did post ways for this to work that these posts would last very long here since in a way this would be "how to hack" this app and the forum doesn't support posts like this.


Understood. Thanks for your help!


----------



## veryoldschool

bexensol said:


> Understood. Thanks for your help!


I think what you're trying to do would be better done with a video capture card and connecting to the SD outputs of the DVR. You can make DVDs this way.


----------



## gregory

I just installed my D-Link N router and N ethernet converter and wow what a difference. So much smoother than my old G setup.

I also got rid of my Creative X-Fi soundcard for an HT Omega Claro Plus+ and it works great as well. I was worried about the "audio is protected" error but diabling the S/PDIF Pass-through Device fixed it.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Had to completely disable McAfee Security Center to get this version to install in Win7. I never had to do this before with the other releases but was prompted with messages in the install asking me to close the program.


----------



## ejjames

This has been an on-going annoyance since I started with the first version available.

I ill get an randon freeze or studder, sometimes a jerky frame rate. Hitting the replay button fixes this, and it doesn't happen often enough to be unusable.

Everything is hard wired, and the problem persisted through a new router and new pc. Any ideas?

thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

ejjames said:


> Any ideas?
> 
> thanks


None since I'm not having it here [been testing this again this morning], though I'm not running the NR on the DVRs and do remember seeing this a while back with earlier versions on the DVRs.


----------



## Xsabresx

Xsabresx said:


> The monitor is a two year old Syncmaster 940bw. Everything I have found indicates it is HDCP compliant. Guess I can try analog.
> 
> EDIT: It's the monitor! I have my 55in LG LCD TV connected as well and when I disconnected the PC Monitor and left the LG as the primary it worked fine. Silly me for believing what I was reading when it said the Syncmaster is HDCP compliant.


UPDATE: I believe I am officially done with Directv2PC. I had figured out in my above post that it was the monitor. Santa was nice enough to bring me a 24" ACER LCD. Again everything points to it being HDCP compliant through the DVI. Once again I got red on the advisor under the video card driver and the monitor and the HDCP error when I try to play something. I am not switching to VGA for the simple point of making this work. If it can't work with a quad core processor, a 1gb video card, and a 1080p monitor through a DVI port, it is of no use to me.


----------



## ejjames

Xsabresx said:


> UPDATE: I believe I am officially done with Directv2PC. I had figured out in my above post that it was the monitor. Santa was nice enough to bring me a 24" ACER LCD. Again everything points to it being HDCP compliant through the DVI. Once again I got red on the advisor under the video card driver and the monitor and the HDCP error when I try to play something. I am not switching to VGA for the simple point of making this work. If it can't work with a quad core processor, a 1gb video card, and a 1080p monitor through a DVI port, it is of no use to me.


I have a new ASUS 24" widescreen. The HDMI port is HDCP compliant, while the DVI port is not. Could this be your problem?


----------



## Xsabresx

According to ACER and the reviews I have read the DVI port is HDCP. Who knows anymore? :grin:

Input Video Signal: 
HDMI 
VGA 
DVI w/HDCP 
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4242611&CatId=4420


----------



## JerseyBoy

The 1st time of the day that I try to use directv2pc I get "protected content cannot be played back at this time." with one or both of my HRs. Power cycling the HR usually fixes the problem. Sometimes I have to power cycle 2 or 3 times before it will let me play the show with directv2pc.


----------



## carrot

I installed this version and I am very disappointed in the regression since I tried the first couple of releases a year or more ago. Back then I thought it was great.

There are a number of issues:

Asks for a new e-mail for every 2 keys? Is this a joke security feature or just a test of what will only be tied to the account e-mail? If so it should be properly tested. I'm on my 3rd address already. Right now "cheating" is encouraged to get round authentication bugs, hardly a form of QA.

The application now causes Win 7 to dump/crash into basic mode. That is an ugly fall back situation reserved for non-compliant programs from years gone by, not for an as yet unreleased product.

The applications is now much more bloated than before and sluggish. My old home media center has a Windows 7 CPU score of 4.6 - not the best but still respectable - yet the advisor says it is barley OK and the performance is slothful even with a fast video card and 1G VRAM.

I am asked for some sort of parental code on some random content like news shows. I have no idea what and where to find this and have never set it on the DVR.

And it still asks for "CD keys". I think we all guessed that this was a mistake caused by carelessness. But after a year and how many versions? This points to pitiful QA. I guess the plan is to fix the text config file on the last compile the night before release.... Bring on the professionals. 

So I deleted it. Maybe I will check back in a year and see if I can get a 200meg code bloat to run under DOS if it follows current backwards progress.


----------



## Xsabresx

ejjames said:


> I have a new ASUS 24" widescreen. The HDMI port is HDCP compliant, while the DVI port is not. Could this be your problem?


Well, you were right. Silly me for listening to what the manufacturer actually says. Connected the monitor to my PC via HDMI and it works beautifully. Go figure. Advisor still shows red with my video card, but the drivers are up to date and it works fine. Now I just have to order a new HDMI to DVI adapter since I stole the one connecting my PC to my TV. Amazon here I come!


----------



## gregory

Xsabresx said:


> Well, you were right. Silly me for listening to what the manufacturer actually says. Connected the monitor to my PC via HDMI and it works beautifully. Go figure. Advisor still shows red with my video card, but the drivers are up to date and it works fine. Now I just have to order a new HDMI to DVI adapter since I stole the one connecting my PC to my TV. Amazon here I come!


Make sure you check monoprice.com as well for cables and adapters.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

Okay, I've looked and looked and can't find an answer to my problem.

I'm running a mixed network of wired and wireless as well. My 2 HR2X DVR's are hardwired and all PC's are running Windows 7 in one form or another. The problem is that none of the machines on wireless can see the media servers for the DTV boxes. I can ping them, but DirecTV2PC won't list them and they are not on the network screen. The wired machines can see them and the wireless machines and the wireless machines can see the wired machines, but not the DTV boxes.

I'm running WPA2 on the wireless G setup through a Qwest Actiontec PK5000 gateway. I'm assuming it's got to be something to do with the settings in the gateway, but I'm lost at this point. I also understand that the machine I was hoping to use may be a bit underpowered for the task, but it did work before I changed it to wireless.

Any ideas?

Thanks guys.

Appologies for 2nd post, but I forgot where I was for a moment.


----------



## RAD

Have you tried connecting the laptops with problems via wired connection to see if that works? I have a Vista SP2 system using 802.11g and WPA2 encryption that works, can't help with Windows 7, have the upgrade just no reason to upgrade at this time.


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

RAD said:


> Have you tried connecting the laptops with problems via wired connection to see if that works? I have a Vista SP2 system using 802.11g and WPA2 encryption that works, can't help with Windows 7, have the upgrade just no reason to upgrade at this time.


Yup. Wired works fine for seeing the servers. The laptops are unusable due to DRM, but my 2nd tower used to work prior to the wireless change.


----------



## OptimusPrime

For the purpose of updating a long standing issue with DIRECTV2PC, I am happy to report that this version DOES work with my display adapter - which is an Nvidia nforce 430 GeForce 6150SE. The VERY FIRST version of the software release worked, but EVERY other version since gave me the HDCP error. I don't know if it is a combination of the right factors (latest display driver update, latest DIRECTV2PC software, latest CE cycle), but it DOES work - and I'm really enjoying it. It has made tremendous strides since the first software release. In fact, on my machine, there is absolutely ZERO video studder, no audio sync issues, literally - nothing wrong. It's working great!


----------



## veryoldschool

OptimusPrime said:


> For the purpose of updating a long standing issue with DIRECTV2PC, I am happy to report that this version DOES work with my display adapter - which is an Nvidia nforce 430 GeForce 6150SE. The VERY FIRST version of the software release worked, but EVERY other version since gave me the HDCP error. I don't know if it is a combination of the right factors (latest display driver update, latest DIRECTV2PC software, latest CE cycle), but it DOES work - and I'm really enjoying it. It has made tremendous strides since the first software release. In fact, on my machine, there is absolutely ZERO video studder, no audio sync issues, literally - nothing wrong. It's working great!


If I were to guess, it was the video driver, since the chip supports HDCP, and I've not had any problems with my ATI 3650 or nVidia 8800GT here.


----------



## kude

I get the HDCP error and the recommendation to disable digital outputs. After disabling digital outputs the application works for my smaller LCD. I have a 40" Samsung LCD and Gateway 22" LCD.

I am trying to analyze why there is this issue. I have a Gateway 22" LCD with HDMI input, I use a DVI to HDMI dongle and the monitor reports HDMI on startup. The monitor has no speakers, so the DVI with amplified speakers is the set up. Sound goes to some cheap amplified speakers.

I just bought a ATI HD 5770. I disabled all sound outputs except the ATI and made the Samsung the primary monitor and I have sound through the Samsung speakers. So there is no issue with the graphics drivers in video or audio. So the video card is HDCP compliant. Playback seemed too choppy on the big Samsung, but we'll see on future recordings. So the graphics card does have its own audio chip as mentioned in post 341. I have a 1TB external drive filling in for DVR internal hard drive which is broke.

My motherboard is an Intel DP35DP with Intel HD audio chip and IDT drivers. Now this audio chip ought to be HDCP compliant, but perhaps it isn't as far as the latest Directv application is concerned. The advisor doesn't indicate it is a problem, as a matter of fact the advisor makes does not mention the Intel onboard audio, but it is okay with the ATI card except the driver. However the video/audio ATI driver works, The advisor report ATI HDMI audio output is okay.

So I can conclude the motherboard onboard audio chip and associated legacy drivers are passe as far as the most current HDCP compliance. I don't feel like wasting money on a sound card and end up with it not working either. I suppose the unspoken message here is use HDMI outputs with sound and scrap the cheap speakers, get a receiver that has HDMI input and then run speakers from that. The ATI video card has two DVI, one HDMI and one Display port. I suppose the Display Port can provide more HDMI ports.

Every time you update software, legacy hardware goes down the drain.


----------



## Lord Vader

Hey, guys:

I confess I don't use DIRECTV2PC--no real need or desire to right now--but I had a question for y'all (insert fake southern accent here)...

In very easy-to-understand layman's terms that I can pass on to someone like my old man, what exactly IS DIRECTV2PC and how does it work and what does it do?

I've tried to explain it to him, but I think I need something simple in writing.

Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

Lord Vader said:


> Hey, guys:
> 
> I confess I don't use DIRECTV2PC--no real need or desire to right now--but I had a question for y'all (insert fake southern accent here)...
> 
> In very easy-to-understand layman's terms that I can pass on to someone like my old man, what exactly IS DIRECTV2PC and how does it work and what does it do?
> 
> I've tried to explain it to him, but I think I need something simple in writing.
> 
> Thanks.


You'll need to translate this for him:
DirecTV2PC lets you watch recordings off your DVR on your PC.
The PC through the network will retrieve the digital file from the hard drive and play it back on the PC.
You can have the normal trickplay functions [skip forward/backward, skip 30 sec, etc.]
It doesn't "move" the recordings to the PC, but merely streams to it [so it's not like downloading].


----------



## RAD

And while you can't view 'live' programming you can view a recording that's in progress.


----------



## rob316

ejjames said:


> I have a new ASUS 24" widescreen. The HDMI port is HDCP compliant, while the DVI port is not. Could this be your problem?


I have a 22" Asus monitor, it is connected to 512mb ATI video card with DVI no issues whatsoever.


----------



## dennisj00

Lord Vader said:


> Hey, guys:
> 
> I confess I don't use DIRECTV2PC--no real need or desire to right now--but I had a question for y'all (insert fake southern accent here)...
> 
> In very easy-to-understand layman's terms that I can pass on to someone like my old man, what exactly IS DIRECTV2PC and how does it work and what does it do?
> 
> I've tried to explain it to him, but I think I need something simple in writing.
> 
> Thanks.


So, he can start recording *anything *and watch it on a laptop in another room. . .

I, too, was somewhat skeptical of its use but I do use it just to monitor some other program or on the exercise bike.

Comes in handy.


----------



## Hoosier205

I can't seem to figure out how to get the status bar to go away. (the bar at the bottom showing how far into the program you are and the pause/play icon)


----------



## dettxw

Hoosier205 said:


> I can't seem to figure out how to get the status bar to go away. (the bar at the bottom showing how far into the program you are and the pause/play icon)


You just have to leave it alone and let it time out. There is no direct action that you can take to make it go away.


----------



## Crypter

I have not used DIRECTV2PC in a long while and after I installed Win7 a while ago I never bothered to use it because it did not support dual monitor setups. Well today I decided to install it and low and behold it now works perfectly on my Dual Monitor setup and I can watch DirecTV on my 24" 1080p LCD while I work on the 2nd one. This is HUGE for me, as I can now work and watch TV in my office at the same time.


----------



## veryoldschool

Crypter said:


> I have not used DIRECTV2PC in a long while and after I installed Win7 a while ago I never bothered to use it because it did not support dual monitor setups. Well today I decided to install it and low and behold it now works perfectly on my Dual Monitor setup and I can watch DirecTV on my 24" 1080p LCD while I work on the 2nd one. This is HUGE for me, as I can now work and watch TV in my office at the same time.


:lol: you're about four months late to this party.


----------



## Spiff69

Any plans to support displayport connected monitors?


----------



## kude

I can't get too excited about the extended screen thing. It's nice to be able to switch between the monitor and big screen once in awhile, but mostly the TV is on separately from the computer.

I got around to reading manuals today, and my Gateway HD2201 has an audio jack to be used by an optional speaker attachment from Gateway. I found I could plug in my cheapo powered speakers into that jack when I used the HDMI out of my ATI 5770 video card to the HDMI jack of the monitor. I had to disable the on board audio service though. So you have a choice with analog to use on board or at the monitor if it has a jack. I tried this with the Directv2pc and it worked.

Some of the newer HDMI 1080 monitors have headphone out and optical out at the monitor and I understand why now, HDCP. High definition audio on the motherboards doesn't mean HDCP compliance. In the future audio hookups will be off the monitor for HDCP compliance unless you have an A/V receiver HDMI pass through. This situation is awkward and there is a loss of versatility.

I have to say with HDMI the cable clutter is getting reduced as time goes by. This Directv2pc HDCP issue made me think about future upgrade paths. I'll probably update the monitor with a Samsung P2370HD-1 just to get rid of the external speakers taking up space and as an upgrade from 720p to 1080p.

The ATI 5770 card has a DisplayPort, so I am going to get a DisplayPort to HDMI adapter and use it to connect to the Samsung 40" LCD as well as having HDMI to the monitor. I know HDCP doesn't allow cloning, but it seems Windows 7 makes you choose a primary monitor and that is where the sound is output and the other becomes a silent extended monitor, I hope when using two HDMI connections.


----------



## kblair

Win7
IE8
ver 5717
Advisor 100% green
HR20-700 0x395

Downloads play list, allows show selection , then returns this message.

"Receiver returns '505 HTTP Version Not Supported'."
"DIRECTV2PC could not play the content."


----------



## veryoldschool

kblair said:


> Win7
> IE8
> ver 5717
> Advisor 100% green
> HR20-700 0x395
> 
> Downloads play list, allows show selection , then returns this message.
> 
> "Receiver returns '505 HTTP Version Not Supported'."
> "DIRECTV2PC could not play the content."


Sounds like a reboot of the DVR might help.


----------



## kblair

veryoldschool said:


> Sounds like a reboot of the DVR might help.


Rebooted same result.


----------



## veryoldschool

kblair said:


> Rebooted same result.


I've got it working here with Win7, so that "isn't it", but what you're describing does sound/look like a network issue. I've had to reboot a router when this happened.
Wish I could offer more help, but I've only got a direction to look.


----------



## kblair

veryoldschool said:


> I've got it working here with Win7, so that "isn't it", but what you're describing does sound/look like a network issue. I've had to reboot a router when this happened.
> Wish I could offer more help, but I've only got a direction to look.


No router, I am using a 100mhz switch.
Plan B is to hook up another HR20-700 that I have in the Bedroom this weekend.


----------



## dennisj00

Wife cranked up Directv2PC for the first time since getting a second monitor for Christmas. . . it made her download an update --- and asked for an activation key.

Current one didn't work - - nor any of the 5 or 6 that we've used before. We have the program on 3 pcs.

So she had to do the download listing another email address. . . 

Works Great!! But it did remind me how kludgy the interface was!


----------



## stlmike

OK, maybe I'm asking too much of my PC, but any ideas would be appreciated...

If I run only World of Warcraft and Skype, no problems at all. When I add Directv2PC, WoW and/or Skype disconnect constantly. Direct2PC seems to perform fine. 

I'm running:

Intel 3.0 GHz quad core
Win 7 64-bit
8800 GTS 512 w/dual monitors
4 GB RAM
hard wired network


----------



## kude

I don't know if rebooting is the answer.

Here is an article that may explain to what is happening with the motherboard on board audio and Directv2PC:
On board digital audio broken -HDCP

It seems Intel is saying Cyberlink software (Powerddvd, but also Cyberlink's Directv2PC too) is determining that the digital out from on board high definition chips is not secure and therefore not HDCP compliant. So to get sound out using motherboard on board audio chips you have to disable the digital out and use analog. I checked to see if Intel claimed any of their motherboards was HDCP compliant and couldn't find it. I assume other manufacturers may be in the same boat.

Here is another article from Intel explaining HDCP compliance:
Compliance PDF

I think the broken digital audio is the problem some of you are having. In my case I shut off the digital audio on the on motherboard on board audio chip and use analog. It works, but if you have been using digital out, Directv2pc is now broken.

How to get digital out working again, well it it seems it might not be cheap. Unless a software solution comes up, the way I solved the issue is I purchased an ATI 5770 graphics card. It is HDCP compliant. I went ahead and bought the Samsung P2370HD monitor. The speakers on the monitor are okay but nothing like hooking up to nice audio receiver.

I had a couple speakers, a subwoofer and an old old a/v receiver with optical in lying around, so I hooked the optical out from the monitor to this thrown together 2.1 sound system. My a/v receiver, an Onkyo TX-SR600 doesn't support Dolby TrueHD and DTS Master Audio formats. I am real tempted to get another a/v receiver that can decode the newer audio codecs, and I found a compact a/v receiver that might work, the Yamaha neoHD Y-500. This was the smallest a/v receiver with mostly HDMI connections I could find. I don't see buying a more expensive a/v receiver for a computer, and even this is a/v receiver isn't cheap. The HDMI hookup would then be PC to a/v receiver to monitor. Hopefully this won't get broken in the future, but who knows. Maybe if I get a blue ray for the PC I'll splurge on the a/v receiver.

I hope this helps, and maybe it doesn't apply to you, but this is how I fixed the broken sound caused by Directv2PC.


----------



## CCarncross

stlmike said:


> OK, maybe I'm asking too much of my PC, but any ideas would be appreciated...
> 
> If I run only World of Warcraft and Skype, no problems at all. When I add Directv2PC, WoW and/or Skype disconnect constantly. Direct2PC seems to perform fine.
> 
> I'm running:
> 
> Intel 3.0 GHz quad core
> Win 7 64-bit
> 8800 GTS 512 w/dual monitors
> 4 GB RAM
> hard wired network


You're trying to have skype up, play WoW, and watch tv at the same time? I dont think that is possible due to the nature of Directx and how multiple monitors work when playing games...


----------



## stlmike

CCarncross said:


> You're trying to have skype up, play WoW, and watch tv at the same time? I dont think that is possible due to the nature of Directx and how multiple monitors work when playing games...


Well it isn't that it doesn't work, it just doesn't work well. I can play for 5 or so minutes, then either Skype will drop or WoW will disconnect. I will try ingame chat in WoW and see if that helps at all.

Edit -- I ran WoW and Direct2PC again without Skype. There were fewer WoW disconnects, but there were some. The latency seems to grow and grow to a point where it gets out of sync with the server and has to quit. So, it appears it could be a network issue. As I was monitoring them, the network load never got above 20% (20MBps), and was usually around 10- 12 MBps.


----------



## veryoldschool

kude said:


> It seems Intel is saying Cyberlink software (Powerddvd, but also Cyberlink's Directv2PC too) is determining that the digital out from on board high definition chips is not secure and therefore not HDCP compliant. So to get sound out using motherboard on board audio chips you have to disable the digital out and use analog.


I guess Asus & Gigabyte don't agree with Intel then, since they both offer motherboards with Realtek sound chips that support HDCP and work fine through the digital output.
I have one from each that I use DirecTV2PC on and don't need to disable the digital output.


----------



## kude

veryoldschool said:


> I guess Asus & Gigabyte don't agree with Intel then, since they both offer motherboards with Realtek sound chips that support HDCP and work fine through the digital output.
> I have one from each that I use DirecTV2PC on and don't need to disable the digital output.


Does this work fine with a DVI output? If so, hope it doesn't get broken by future software.

Veryoldschool, what kind of hookup do you use for your monitor? If not DVI, VGA? If it is VGA, then HDCP is not an issue it would seem.


----------



## veryoldschool

kude said:


> Does this work fine with a DVI output? If so, hope it doesn't get broken by future software.
> 
> Veryoldschool, what kind of hookup do you use for your monitor? If not DVI, VGA? If it is VGA, then HDCP is not an issue it would seem.


I've been testing DirecTV2PC from the first release.
I have two systems, one has VGA and the other DVI. Both of these motherboards have Realtek sound chips.
I've also had motherboards & sound cards that had others. C-media & ADI [Soundmax] were the first ones that gave me the audio error for HDCP.
The DVI one uses a Dell 2007 WFP monitor that supports HDCP. The current video card is a nVidia 8800GT, but I've also gone through maybe a dozen video cards, from ATI & nVidia, and over two dozen versions of DirecTV2PC.
While I don't have all the answers, I do feel I know most of them from first hand experience.


----------



## sko58

I would really appreciate some help if possible.

I began trying to use DTV2PC several months ago and can't remember the version of the software I first downloaded. At the time, everything seemed to work pretty well...a little stuttering here and there - video & audio both - but nothing worth getting upset about.

However, the application has performed so poorly since that first time I used it that I haven't been able to take advantage of it anymore.

Before I go further, here's my setup:

***Note: I was using Windows Vista Home Premium SP2 the first time I used the program.

Currently...

<Dell XPS M1330 Notebook>

~ Windows 7 HP x86
~ Intel Core2Duo Processor - 1.80Ghz
~ 3GB DDR2 Ram
~ Nvidia GeForce 8400M GS Graphics - 128MB dedicated memory with custom optimized driver version 195.62
~ Wireless N Wifi

<Home Network>

~ D-Link Wireless N - DIR-655
~ Ethernet to HR23-700 - Wireless N on notebook PC
~ Speedtest.net speed tests reflect the following: *Rounded*
- 25.5 Mbps - Download
- 2.05 Mbps - Upload
- Ping & Latency tests graded out as an "A"​* I test my line at least monthly and these numbers are always consistent - rarely lower. The neighborhood hub is in my back yard which helps with line quality, signal strength, etc.
* The D-Link router is literally 10 feet from my notebook when streaming video.

As for my troubleshooting steps, here's what I've already tried:

~ Made sure I'm using the latest version
~ Always run the program with Administrator rights - even though there shouldn't be a need to do so
~ Changed the priority of the running process to "High"
~ Closed all running applications - and even tried stopping all non-essential background services as well
~ Ensured the internet connection was not being used by any other devices/consoles/PC's, etc.

The processor typically operates at approximately 25-40% on both cores while the application is streaming video. The majority of the time it hovers around the 30% mark. Therefore, it's far from being maxed out - which could contribute to stuttering problems.

Given that information, there should be absolutely *no* reason why this app should be performing so poorly. Yes, I know my graphics card isn't the most powerful in the world but it has no problem playing streamed HD video through any other application. I'm able to watch any video formats I want - streamed or otherwise - on my notebook but I can't watch 2 seconds of HD video with DTV2PC.

FYI - I've also tried the app on my desktop PC - Vista HP x86, Quad Core processor, Nvidia graphics with 512MB dedicated memory, 4GB DDR2 Ram and experience the same problems.

Any ideas as to why this app works so poorly on my PC?

It's getting frustrating to say the least. If my notebook is good enough to decode HD video on the fly while streaming it at 1080P quality via PS3 Media Server, then it should definitely be able to play video streamed from my HR23 without stuttering issues.

Again, I'd really appreciate the help from some of you experts out there. I want to like this app - but it's making it very difficult...especially when combining these issues with all the activation key problems I've had. It seems I need a new key almost every other time I use it. :nono2:

Thanks a ton for your efforts to help!


----------



## robbiecc

Hi,
I recently lost my wireless network. After reinstalling everything it's back up and running but I must have something not quite right. I used to be able to run directv2pc on both my laptop and desktop, but since i reinstalled the network i can see the DVR on the desktop but the e-adapter doesn't show up on the laptop.(net magic pro)
On the desktop it finds the DVR, lists the saved progs. and descriptions, and will go as far as starting to load them but then i get "an error has occured" and it stops. The advisor gives me a yellow on both the network card and the router, but i'm betting it's a router setting that i have wrong(it was green before when it was working)
Yes i have all the latest drivers(and firmware) and reinstalled directv2pc and i doubt it's a hardware problem since i recently upgraded to "n", and the 2 computers are running up to speed(285 for the DT and 300 for the LT)
If anyone has similar hardware and has an idea, would appreciate it.
thanks

router-linksys wrt400n dual band
desktop-linksys wusb600n usb adapter dual band
laptop-atheros ar5009 'n'
hddvr-linksys wet601n ethernet adapter dual band

also for the few days the 'n' was down and i put the old wrt54g back on-line, it worked but was jerky-also another reason i think i have something set wrong on the router.

ps-am also now a firm beleiver in saving the config files :sure:


----------



## dennisj00

For both of the posts above, I'd try to temporarily remove the Wireless N from the equation. Order a couple of 100' cat 5 cables from Monoprice (they're $9.00) string them either directly between the HR / PC (with static addresses) or back to the router.

You could have something locally that's affecting the streaming wirelessly.


----------



## robbiecc

UPDATE

well, after playing around a bit more i now have the wet601n (e-adapter) showing up on both machines and they do find the HDDVR and list the recorded progs--just goes to load the recorded program and i get the 'error has occured' msg. gettin closer-still think it's a setting on the router.


----------



## kude

Alright this is just weird. My ATI 5770 is HCDP compliant, so things were working. Now I inserted an HDCP compliant Yamaha RX-V2065 a/v receiver between the PC and and the monitor, a Samsung HDCP compliant monitor, and things are broken again.

This time it is not a matter of shutting something off, or if it is it isn't obvious.

I played a DVD with Cyberlink's Powerdvd 9 ultra, and that works sending PCM but not undecoded digital. The undecoded digital stream is choppy if not inaudible. A undecoded digital stream sent to the video card and then to the a/v receiver should be HDCP kosher.

Directv2PC was trying to tell me before it just shut off that the HDCP stream was not right. Trying to use Directv2PC shut down the Directv2PC server, and made it disappear. To quote:


> The video content stopped playing because your monitor or driver does not support the playback of protected content, or the status of your display device changed. Try updating your driver or re-select the video content.


It just so happens ATI released a new driver, so I installed that. That should have got the HDCP right, right? Nope. I get the message above again. So I re-select the video, so now I get:


> The video's audio is protected and requires an audio driver with HDCP support; changing the audio input to analog might help.


So I give up on Cyberlink trying to cooperate with PC/ATI/Yamaha HDCP. I disabled motherboard audio, so there is not a dual path to steal the precious digital stream. Directv2PC is too picky when it comes to this HDCP stuff. And Cyberlink ought to get it together.

Maybe staying analog is the best when it comes to Directv2PC.


----------



## veryoldschool

kude said:


> Alright this is just weird. My ATI 5770 is HCDP compliant, so things were working. Now I inserted an HDCP compliant Yamaha RX-V2065 a/v receiver between the PC and and the monitor, a Samsung HDCP compliant monitor, and things are broken again.


Since this is a "PC app", clearly adding the Yamaha into the loop is the problem.
I haven't had any problems going from my PC's DVI to my Sony TV's HDMI.


----------



## SteelDog

Hey guys. For some reason the software only recognizes my downstairs receiver. It's weird because they both can see each other (using the new MRV). Any ideas why my PC can't see my other receiver?


----------



## veryoldschool

SteelDog said:


> Hey guys. For some reason the software only recognizes my downstairs receiver. It's weird because they both can see each other (using the new MRV). Any ideas why my PC can't see my other receiver?


The only time I had this, it was the other way: DirecTV2PC worked, but MRV didn't.
After rebooting everything, I had to reboot my router. This seems to point to the two services using different ports.


----------



## CHaynes112

Greetings,

I have 2 quick questions...

1. When I open DIRECTV2PC, it changes my theme from Windows 7 Aero to Windows 7 Basic. After closing DIRECTV2PC, it restores my theme back to Windows 7 Aero. Is this normal?

2. Has anyone used a cross-over cable to connect their HD DVR directly to their computer (without the use of a router/switch)? I can get it connected, but it will only link at 10MBps (even when I try to force 100MBps). I get some audio/video stuttering, as I believe the 10MBps limit is hurting me (I have verified this by looking at the network utilization and watching it stay in the high 90's). Has anyone seen this?

-Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

CHaynes112 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have 2 quick questions...
> 
> 1. When I open DIRECTV2PC, it changes my theme from Windows 7 Aero to Windows 7 Basic. After closing DIRECTV2PC, it restores my theme back to Windows 7 Aero. Is this normal?
> 
> 2. Has anyone used a cross-over cable to connect their HD DVR directly to their computer (without the use of a router/switch)? I can get it connected, but it will only link at 10MBps (even when I try to force 100MBps). I get some audio/video stuttering, as I believe the 10MBps limit is hurting me (I have verified this by looking at the network utilization and watching it stay in the high 90's). Has anyone seen this?
> 
> -Thanks


Losing Aero is normal.
Haven't used a crossover cable, but wonder if your problem is the cable you're using.


----------



## dennisj00

I'd agree with VOS.

My Win7 goes to Basic and back.

And I'd question the cable you're using . . . or possibly the driver on the PC network card might be set incorrectly? Some auto-negotiations spend more time negotiating than transmitting data.


----------



## kude

CHaynes112 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have 2 quick questions...
> 
> 1. When I open DIRECTV2PC, it changes my theme from Windows 7 Aero to Windows 7 Basic. After closing DIRECTV2PC, it restores my theme back to Windows 7 Aero. Is this normal?
> 
> 2. Has anyone used a cross-over cable to connect their HD DVR directly to their computer (without the use of a router/switch)? I can get it connected, but it will only link at 10MBps (even when I try to force 100MBps). I get some audio/video stuttering, as I believe the 10MBps limit is hurting me (I have verified this by looking at the network utilization and watching it stay in the high 90's). Has anyone seen this?
> 
> -Thanks


1. Yes.


----------



## nc88keyz

question. 


I have a HTPC case that has a 7" touch screen in it (VGA LCD)

and a 8600GTS output via dvi to HDMI to ----) Sony STRD5300ES AVR --
to Mits 73 DLP. 

It says one of your monitors doesnt support HDCP....The VGA lcd is run of DVI to VGA adapter. 

Is it requiring the 7" Touchscreen to be HDCP compliant in this case. 

Nvidia drivers fully up to date / Windows 7 C2D E6420 and onboard realtek spdif out. 

I too have not used Directv2pc in a long while.


----------



## SteelDog

veryoldschool said:


> The only time I had this, it was the other way: DirecTV2PC worked, but MRV didn't.
> After rebooting everything, I had to reboot my router. This seems to point to the two services using different ports.


Well I will try and reboot my router again. It just seems strange that MRV works but DireCTVPC only works for one. I will try again.


----------



## CHaynes112

dennisj00 said:


> I'd agree with VOS.
> 
> My Win7 goes to Basic and back.
> 
> *And I'd question the cable you're using* . . . or possibly the driver on the PC network card might be set incorrectly? Some auto-negotiations spend more time negotiating than transmitting data.


The cable was the problem. I quickly signed online and got a diagram of a crossover cable and terminated it (during the initial install). After reading this, I re-evaluated the cable and noticed all 8 wires were in a different place (whereas, there should only be 4 wires different). After researching, I found that there are actually three main cable terminating specs (A, B, and AT&T). I had a cable that was one spec and made the crossover end for another spec. After fixing the end, it immediately linked at 100MBps without all the auto-negotiations. Also, I did view the network utilization again, and saw it spike to 22MBps (way more than my original 10MBps could handle)!!


----------



## dennisj00

Glald you found your problem!

I'd venture to say that most of the network problems (excluding wireless and powerline) are cable wiring. . . no matter who installs it, it could work 'perfectly' for surfing or email - you'd never notice it, but the demands of video streaming uncover it.


----------



## xzi

CHaynes112 said:


> The cable was the problem. I quickly signed online and got a diagram of a crossover cable and terminated it (during the initial install). After reading this, I re-evaluated the cable and noticed all 8 wires were in a different place (whereas, there should only be 4 wires different). After researching, I found that there are actually three main cable terminating specs (A, B, and AT&T). I had a cable that was one spec and made the crossover end for another spec. After fixing the end, it immediately linked at 100MBps without all the auto-negotiations. Also, I did view the network utilization again, and saw it spike to 22MBps (way more than my original 10MBps could handle)!!


For whatever reason the usual standard is 586B, if you stick to that you'll be good in most cases for the future. What makes it more complicated is there are several standards for a crossover, but 586A to 586B is your best best for switch-to-switch which works for device-to-device as well.

Even easier is gigabit NICs are "auto MDX" (and some 100Mb NICs, too) which means you can just use a regular patch cable and it will "flip" it for you automatically.


----------



## kude

nc88keyz said:


> question.
> 
> I have a HTPC case that has a 7" touch screen in it (VGA LCD)
> 
> and a 8600GTS output via dvi to HDMI to ----) Sony STRD5300ES AVR --
> to Mits 73 DLP.
> 
> It says one of your monitors doesnt support HDCP....The VGA lcd is run of DVI to VGA adapter.
> 
> Is it requiring the 7" Touchscreen to be HDCP compliant in this case.
> 
> Nvidia drivers fully up to date / Windows 7 C2D E6420 and onboard realtek spdif out.
> 
> I too have not used Directv2pc in a long while.


Just out of curiosity is your 7" monitor extended or clone? Just offhand you can't stream HDCP content to a non HDCP monitor. A DVI connection would check for HDCP compliance while a VGA connection would not, IMHO.

My understanding is that at the transmitter, 4 repeaters are allowed or 32 devices less repeaters. If you have 4 repeaters, you can have 32-4 other receiver devices attached. So multiple HDCP monitors should not be a problem.

Just out of curiosity again I checked 7" LCD monitors to see if there are any HDCP compliant ones, but if you have and Nvidia card, there is supposed to be an application that checks HDCP compliance of connected monitors. Sorry I have ATI now so I can't check out this application. You can read the article here: http://www.testfreaks.com/blog/review/doublesight-ds-70u-smart-7-lcd-usb-monitor/ The Nvidia reference is halfway or so down.

However, the Cyberlink Directv2PC application is not up to date as far as HDCP handling, it seems.


----------



## Special Ed

I just discovered this and after a bit of tweaking to the sound card settings it works great.


----------



## dbronstein

It takes me several tries to play a show. I get the message that it is unable to connect to the receiver to access protected content or something like this. But on the third or fourth try it will finally play the show.


----------



## DaveC56

I could use some help from DirecTV2PC experts. I currently have four DirecTV HD-DVRs (two HR20-700s and two HR21-100s). All HD-DVRs are networked via Fast Ethernet wired cables to a Linksys WRT54GS router. The issue is that the DirecTV2PC only sees two of the four HD-DVRs (the two HR20-700s, not the HR21-100s). I am using Win 7 O/S 64bit, Norton 360 Premier and all HD-DVRs are visible with media sharing and via Norton Network Security Map. I have run the info and network tests on the HR21-100s and no issues are detected. BTW, the DirecTV2PC works great from the two HR20-700 Playlists.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. BTW, the issues occurs on both Win7 PCs in our home.

Thanks,
Dave

PS I loaded/activated DirecTV2PC on my WinXP Pro O/S partition and the same issue occurred. It doesn't seem to be a Windows O/S issue??? Should I uninstall DirecTV2PC and re-install?


----------



## dettxw

You didn't mention if you had rebooted the DVRs recently.
A DVR reboot can solve many problems.


----------



## DaveC56

I did reboot the HR21-100s and the Win 7 PC. The HR21-100s do not show up on the DirecTV2PC receiver list.

Dave


----------



## odgreen

FOR THE DIGITAL/ANALOG AUDIO ISSUE:

I just installed the latest version from the DirecTV download site on my HP TouchSmart. Audio device is digital only so I would consistently get the "try analog output" error when attempting to playback HD content. This worked for me.

Hold down shift and right-click on the DirecTV2PC application icon, select "Run as Administrator".

This basically points to legacy application behavior.


----------



## bluemoonz

follow memeber "veryoldschool" 's instructions on audio

then fix your video by going to "screen resolution" in windows 7 and click on "advanced settings" look for your video card (mine is Geforce control panel) and set all the settings under "adjust video image settings" to "use the NVidia settings"-------leaving it in the "use video player settings" will cause Directv2PC to fail and cause an error in protected content, it won't run without fixing this setting. It took me 2 hours to search and fix all these issues, I hope this clears things up for others in minutes. Whew! Peace Out

Thanks "veryoldschool"


----------



## azarby

odgreen said:


> FOR THE DIGITAL/ANALOG AUDIO ISSUE:
> 
> I just installed the latest version from the DirecTV download site on my HP TouchSmart. Audio device is digital only so I would consistently get the "try analog output" error when attempting to playback HD content. This worked for me.
> 
> Hold down shift and right-click on the DirecTV2PC application icon, select "Run as Administrator".
> 
> This basically points to legacy application behavior.


I had the same problem. Run as administrator didn't work. I found the fix on another forum. Right click the speaker icon on the task bar, and then select playback devices. Right click on the SPDIF and disable it. It now works perfectly.

Bob


----------



## johntchow

has anyone got this to work with a Dell 3008wfp and a sapphire radeon HD 5870? i cant believe that in the analyzer tool it tells me that my video card and monitor doesnt support HDCP.

i am using displayport from monitor to video card. and using digital optical from mobo to my sony receiver.

i am actually on occasions able to get the video to play for about 3 seconds where i see my recording start and hear audio, but then it errors out basically telling me that it doesnt recognize displayport and to try another type of video input connection like hdmi or dvi, etc.

anyone get this to work with displayport?


----------



## Just Dave

Hello all. I'm a newbie to the forum so be gentile. I have an IMac running windows xp via boot camp. Been running the Beta since it came out. I have a Powerline connection(101mb link rate) to a D-link di-624. I have winxp home sp3, radeon HD 2400 xt using the 8.450.0.0 driver so far so good. Well I changed the location of my router and decided to upgrade to the lateset version of DIRECTV2PC. Much to my dismay i can only watch some shows. For instance I can watch Leverage in HD recorded from TNT but not Psych recorded from USA. I can watch Flushed away from HBOHD but not Kung fu Panda from HBOHD. There is no error message just perfect audio for exactly 16 seconds and what looks to be 1/4 of a frame frozen and blown up to fit the screen. This wouldn't be a big deal except my wife is a fan of Ice dancing and I am NOT! This program has saved our marriage but this update could have dier consequences..Please Help..


----------



## gregory

Sorry for the obvious question but have you rebooted ALL devices involved (routers, DVRs, computers, etc)?


----------



## kude

bluemoonz said:


> follow memeber "veryoldschool" 's instructions on audio
> 
> then fix your video by going to "screen resolution" in windows 7 and click on "advanced settings" look for your video card (mine is Geforce control panel) and set all the settings under "adjust video image settings" to "use the NVidia settings"-------leaving it in the "use video player settings" will cause Directv2PC to fail and cause an error in protected content, it won't run without fixing this setting. It took me 2 hours to search and fix all these issues, I hope this clears things up for others in minutes. Whew! Peace Out
> 
> Thanks "veryoldschool"


This doesn't work with an ATI 5770 card. I went the avivo video section and unchecked use application settings. Directv2PC will not work with my Yamaha RX-V2065 HDCP compliant AVR in the chain. The Cyberlink software does not work with a fully approved HDCP repeater in the chain, a software flaw IMHO. My monitor is HDCP compliant, and Directv2PC works with it without the Yamaha in the chain.

Run as Administrator doesn't work either.


----------



## 69hokie

azarby said:


> I had the same problem. Run as administrator didn't work. I found the fix on another forum. Right click the speaker icon on the task bar, and then select playback devices. Right click on the SPDIF and disable it. It now works perfectly.
> 
> Bob


Thanks again Bob...I was tryinig to get Directv2PC to work on a new computer running windows 7 and ran into the audio issue for the first time. Your suggested fix of disabling the S/PDIF HD Digital Device worked like a charm.


----------



## gregory

azarby said:


> I had the same problem. Run as administrator didn't work. I found the fix on another forum. Right click the speaker icon on the task bar, and then select playback devices. Right click on the SPDIF and disable it. It now works perfectly.
> 
> Bob


I actually got that exact same fix from this thread.


----------



## CCarncross

kude said:


> This doesn't work with an ATI 5770 card. I went the avivo video section and unchecked use application settings. Directv2PC will not work with my Yamaha RX-V2065 HDCP compliant AVR in the chain. The Cyberlink software does not work with a fully approved HDCP repeater in the chain, a software flaw IMHO. My monitor is HDCP compliant, and Directv2PC works with it without the Yamaha in the chain.
> 
> Run as Administrator doesn't work either.


From the looks of your post, you have a very convoluted setup that is probably not common...


----------



## Just Dave

Reboot=yes. In a few different orders in different times. Just a FYI i reinstalled the BETA and it works flawlessly again.


----------



## s_m

Is there a way to use a 30 skip rather than the 30 slip? My apologies in advance if I have failed a simple search test.


----------



## veryoldschool

s_m said:


> Is there a way to use a 30 skip rather than the 30 slip? My apologies in advance if I have failed a simple search test.


Ctrl K should be it.


----------



## s_m

VOS, thanks for the reply.

When I press Ctl-K, I still get a 30-sec slip. Any special trick needed to make it perform the 30-sec skip?


----------



## veryoldschool

s_m said:


> VOS, thanks for the reply.
> 
> When I press Ctl-K, I still get a 30-sec slip. Any special trick needed to make it perform the 30-sec skip?


I guess not. I just tried this and realized it doesn't "skip", but the slip does seem faster than slip is on the DVR. I only had about three frames show during the "slip".


----------



## thudman99

After exceptionally good luck with avoiding HDCP issues in multiple PC builds, I've finally gotten bit by one I can't seem to resolve. Here's my config:

Home-Built Intel-based PC
Galaxy Geforce GT 240 video, HDMI out
Sony KDL 40EX500 LCD TV
Windows 7 32-bit
DirecTV2PC v5717 (downloaded from the public site)

Most content complains of no HDCP on the audio path

Both Playback Advisor & NVidia Control Panel confirm HDCP connection
Motherboard's On-board audio device disabled in BIOS
The only audio device listed, disabled or otherwise is the Sony TV

Help!!

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## veryoldschool

thudman99 said:


> After exceptionally good luck with avoiding HDCP issues in multiple PC builds, I've finally gotten bit by one I can't seem to resolve. Here's my config:
> 
> Home-Built Intel-based PC
> Galaxy Geforce GT 240 video, HDMI out
> Sony KDL 40EX500 LCD TV
> Windows 7 32-bit
> DirecTV2PC v5717 (downloaded from the public site)
> 
> Most content complains of no HDCP on the audio path
> 
> Both Playback Advisor & NVidia Control Panel confirm HDCP connection
> Motherboard's On-board audio device disabled in BIOS
> The only audio device listed, disabled or otherwise is the Sony TV
> 
> Help!!
> 
> Thanks in Advance...


Sounds like you need to find a driver for the sound chip used on your video card. ATI are easy since they use the Realtek and Realtek supplies a driver for HDMI that works.


----------



## azarby

thudman99 said:


> After exceptionally good luck with avoiding HDCP issues in multiple PC builds, I've finally gotten bit by one I can't seem to resolve. Here's my config:
> 
> Home-Built Intel-based PC
> Galaxy Geforce GT 240 video, HDMI out
> Sony KDL 40EX500 LCD TV
> Windows 7 32-bit
> DirecTV2PC v5717 (downloaded from the public site)
> 
> Most content complains of no HDCP on the audio path
> 
> Both Playback Advisor & NVidia Control Panel confirm HDCP connection
> Motherboard's On-board audio device disabled in BIOS
> The only audio device listed, disabled or otherwise is the Sony TV
> 
> Help!!
> 
> Thanks in Advance...


Go to the Intel site and download the latest driver and install it. Enable it in your BIOS, Once you do that, down on the task bar, right click the speaker icon and go to playback devices. Highlight and right click on the SPDIF device and disable it it . Hopefully that will fix your audio problem.

Bob


----------



## kblair

Finally fixed my problem. Reinstalled Win Pro, I had Win 7 RC installed before. Works with no problems now.


----------



## thudman99

veryoldschool said:


> Sounds like you need to find a driver for the sound chip used on your video card. ATI are easy since they use the Realtek and Realtek supplies a driver for HDMI that works.












ummmmm..... I think this says the driver does support HDCP


----------



## veryoldschool

thudman99 said:


> ummmmm..... I think this says the driver does support HDCP


What I'm seeing is that the monitor is reporting HDCP support, but what about the HDMI audio driver?


----------



## thudman99

veryoldschool said:


> What I'm seeing is that the monitor is reporting HDCP support, but what about the HDMI audio driver?


Please note that you are looking at an Audio device in the Sound control panel...


----------



## veryoldschool

thudman99 said:


> Please note that you are looking at an Audio device in the Sound control panel...


Yes I see that, but what I don't see is the PC sound output device [causing the error].
As I posted ^ the HDMI has/needs a sound chip, which would [or did with my PC that had one] show as an output device.
To put it another way:
DVR --> PC -- sound device that connected to HDMI [this is what isn't shown and has a driver error] --> Sony TV


----------



## thudman99

veryoldschool said:


> Yes I see that, but what I don't see is the PC sound output device [causing the error].
> As I posted ^ the HDMI has/needs a sound chip, which would [or did with my PC that had one] show as an output device.
> To put it another way:
> DVR --> PC -- sound device that connected to HDMI [this is what isn't shown and has a driver error] --> Sony TV


Its on the Video card - NVIDIA High Definition Audio Device - This is on the control panel in the background.

The driver simply names the logical device in Windows dynamically depending on the device on the other end of the HDMI cable.

All other windows sound functions work just fine through this. There are no other audio output devices in this PC as far as windows is concerned. There is motherboard-based HD audio, but its disabled in the bios. I have tried enabling it in bios and disabling it in windows, but that made no difference.


----------



## veryoldschool

thudman99 said:


> Its on the Video card - NVIDIA High Definition Audio Device - This is on the control panel in the background.
> 
> The driver simply names the logical device in Windows dynamically depending on the device on the other end of the HDMI cable.
> 
> All other windows sound functions work just fine through this. There are no other audio output devices in this PC as far as windows is concerned. There is motherboard-based HD audio, but its disabled in the bios. I have tried enabling it in bios and disabling it in windows, but that made no difference.


About the only thing is to make sure you have the latest nVidia driver, which is 196.21. 
If this doesn't work, you might try contacting nVidia, since this is an issue with their driver.


----------



## thudman99

veryoldschool said:


> About the only thing is to make sure you have the latest nVidia driver, which is 196.21.
> If this doesn't work, you might try contacting nVidia, since this is an issue with their driver.


Actually Cyberlink has taken ownership of this case and their "Product Development Departement" is reviewing the options.


----------



## thudman99

As it turns out, there is a solution which others may benefit from.
I am not sure if its documented anywhere so I thought I would share.

In the properties of the TV audio device, on the Advanced tab, "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device" must be unchecked for DirecTV2PC to work.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Well I installed a new OS and now have to get a new key but when I go through the steps and enter my name and email on the cyberlink site it just sends me to a blank screen and no file to download. the link it sends me to is "https://membership.cyberlink.com/prog/event/2008/directv2pc/enu/download.jsp"
I tried this in firefox and also IE8 with same result. I tried my old key first but b/c of the new os it doesn't fly evidently. The advisor downloaded fine just couldn't get the actual app to download, which I assumed for me to get a new key sent from them I would have to be able to actually download the app.....

*****************************8
Nevermind got it to work. Page came up when i tried it and left the directv website up in the background. Dunno if that made the difference or not but it got my key sent to me again that way.


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

Its a shame it only Runs in Windows 7 Basic Color Scheme. Just a little annoying to have all the windows open refresh each time you use the program.


----------



## ejjames

Sgt. Slaughter said:


> Its a shame it only Runs in Windows 7 Basic Color Scheme. Just a little annoying to have all the windows open refresh each time you use the program.


The first few versions did not do this. I wonder what changed?


----------



## Sgt. Slaughter

ejjames said:


> The first few versions did not do this. I wonder what changed?


Mine has done it since the first version was in Beta. I first used it on Vista and now on 7. I do have Aero active in my scheme so maybe thats why it wants to revert to basic.


----------



## kirkusinnc

I just installed V5717 on my Lenove T61P running Windows XP SP3. After disabling the unused Bluetooth and Firewire network connections to fix a "cannot connect to the receiver" error when ever I tried to play any video, I can now play video but it plays too fast. Voices sound like Mickey Mouse. Directv2PC works from another system fine.

Any suggestions on how to slow down my playback on the Thinkpad?

Thanks, Kirk


----------



## ejjames

I notice the Directv2pc shows 2% more space available than the actual list. Is this because the actual list takes the live buffer into consideration?


----------



## Sim-X

Just installed DirecTV2PC - I tried it last fall when I got the system but it didn't support multi-monitor at the time which made it pretty much worthless for me. 

I just wanted to comment wow it's working great. I notice it doesn't pull shows from multi-room but the video is really smooth and this is absolutely awesome for a multi-monitor setup. I do have a hava but since that is coming from an analog source it's not nearly as clear as this. 

It would be nice to see a "format" feature added to the application so you can stretch, crop, etc. but very nice to see they added multi-monitor support which makes this very practical. I have it going on my 2nd monitor right now and I can still surf and do other stuff. Thanks DTV, I think it came out a while ago but I kinda forgot about it and just checked into it recently. It does make my taskbar look really ugly, hopefully they fix that soon but at least it works now. I have Windows 7 btw


----------



## geaux tigers

I recently installed Windows 7 on my computer. When I ran DIRECTV2PC on my computer for the first time after that it told me that an update was available. I ran the update and it told me to activate the program. I did this and it told me that the activation key limit had been reached. I then reentered the key and it continued to give me the same error. What do I need to do? Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

geaux tigers said:


> I recently *installed Windows 7* on my computer. When I ran DIRECTV2PC on my computer for the first time after that it told me that an update was available. I ran the update and it told me to activate the program. I did this and it told me that the activation key limit had been reached. I then reentered the key and it continued to give me the same error. What do I need to do? Thanks.


Download the app again and get a new serial number. This are "keyed" to one PC each.


----------



## ToeCutter

CCarncross said:


> From the looks of your post, you have a very convoluted setup that is probably not common...


Seriously?

A Radeon 5770 and Yamaha receiver (both HDCP compliant) represent a convoluted setup?

I suppose my Radeon 5770 and Onkyo AVR (again, both HDCP compliant) are convoluted as well?

I suggest that the DirecTV2PC app is hobbled together garbage. If my rig can play a Blu ray disc using very similar Cyberlink codecs in PowerDVD 9, it should be able to play Nurse Jackie from my DVR.


----------



## ToeCutter

thudman99 said:


> As it turns out, there is a solution which others may benefit from.
> I am not sure if its documented anywhere so I thought I would share.
> 
> In the properties of the TV audio device, on the Advanced tab, "Allow applications to take exclusive control of this device" must be unchecked for DirecTV2PC to work.


It's always the obscure, undocumented setting, isn't it?



Well done, original poster...


----------



## Billzebub

I haven't run this for awhile, but when I started today it told me an update was avaliable. I downloaded and installed using my old key. No problem with the installation. When I try to run the program I get the HDCP error for my sound device.

I'm running XP service pack 3 and my sound device is listed as C-Media CM6501 Like device.

I tryed to read through the previous posts but I couldn't find a solution. I suspect there might not be one.

It worked fine before but no go with this update.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Running WIN7 and 5717 version (latest) of DirecT2PC.

It detects my multiple DVRs fine...and displays recorded content fine.

When selecting any program on any device, I first get the "Cannot locate....protected content" message.

The I hit play a second time, and all is well.

Hmmmm...strange.


----------



## -Draino-

So it seems that getting a key is a major hassle. I have run out of e-mail address to get a new key. Is there anything that I can do to get a valid key?


----------



## ddockery

I had this working a while ago, and hadn't tried to use it for at least few weeks. Now, no matter what I try to play I get ""The receiver is not responding. Please check the connection and then try again." I'm on Windows 7 and have only done the normal windows updates. No driver changes that I'm aware of. Any ideas?


----------



## ejjames

Anyone know if any future updates are planned? It's been a while.
BTW...a dollar sign has appeared before the word "done" so the button says "$DONE" I don't think this started after an update. Another strange thing...my windows 7 start up sound doe not play until i open DIRECTV2PC for the first time.

These would probably go away with a reinstall, but now that it's finally stable on my system, I won't chance it.


----------



## coota

My setup (Windows 7) on two computers works well, however, on some of the recordings, the sound skips and breaks up. Other recordings run great. ? ?


----------



## TXD16

veryoldschool said:


> You can sure keep "flagging the issue". I reported it last year and have little hope that it's going to change.
> A $10 sound card would get this working for you, which may be the cheapest/only way to get this app to work for you with XP.
> [with this, I'll stop trying to help you, good luck]


Well, lookie, lookie here. It appears that someone at DIRECTV has actually been listening.

As a bit of background for those who may not be quite up to speed, I am one of the poor unfortunates who is saddled with integrated ADI (SoundMax) sound on my Asus motherboard (actually, in case it is listening, I like the motherboard very much). As such, for quite some time, I have been unable to play back any HD content via DIRECTV2PC (there are a number of posts dealing with this issue, just do a search if you're interested and need more info.).

Anyway, after fighting the valiant fight, and having not attempted to use DIRECTV2PC for some months and many NRs and CEs, I decided, for reasons unknown, to once again attempt to play some recorded HD content on my PC, and what the Sam Hill do you know? It works without the dreaded "HD Audio is Protected" error! This without any changes on my end.

I can't say when it started working, or why, but the bottom line is that it works, so well done, DIRECTV (though I once again failed to receive the memo).


----------



## -Draino-

I give up on this stupid app. Serial number thing is bullcrap. D* needs to fix this. I would be will to input my account number in place of a serial, but how many e-mail address's do I have to get to get this stupid app to work?


----------



## veryoldschool

-Draino- said:


> I give up on this stupid app. Serial number thing is bullcrap. D* needs to fix this. I would be will to input my account number in place of a serial, but how many e-mail address's do I have to get to get this stupid app to work?


Sorry to hear your troubles.
I've used two email addresses to get three serial numbers. I keep using the same serial number for each upgrade from the earliest release.


----------



## loudo

-Draino- said:


> I give up on this stupid app. Serial number thing is bullcrap. D* needs to fix this. I would be will to input my account number in place of a serial, but how many e-mail address's do I have to get to get this stupid app to work?


Been working almost perfect, with a few minor flaws at the beginning, since day 1.


----------



## -Draino-

So I found a old key and all I get is a message saying "activation key limit reached".............WTF


----------



## veryoldschool

-Draino- said:


> So I found a old key and all I get is a message saying "activation key limit reached".............WTF


one key/serial per PC.
If you've upgraded your hardware, the old key won't work any longer.
"So far" I've only "lost" a key/serial number when I had a motherboard fail.
I've used my other serials on the same PCs starting with XP, then Vista, and now Win7.
Only having to change motherboards has caused me to have a serial/key no longer work.


----------



## Gooser711

-Draino- said:


> So I found a old key and all I get is a message saying "activation key limit reached".............WTF


Try using a temporary mail service like ten minute mail or this, http://12minutemail.com/

Don't use [email protected] as the address though, it appears many people have already done exactly this to get a Serial Number. Use something rather obscure as the username and you should be able to get a SN.

I've never been able to upgrade without needing a whole new serial number. I've probably maxed out 6 or 7 different e-mail accounts before turning to this option. I'm not sure why the same SN works for some and not others...


----------



## ejjames

I have used the same serial key on three pc's. Not any 2 at one time, but I have never needed a new key. I just keep the original email with the key in my inbox and just copy and paste.


----------



## -Draino-

Gooser711 said:


> Try using a temporary mail service like ten minute mail or this, http://12minutemail.com/
> 
> Don't use [email protected] as the address though, it appears many people have already done exactly this to get a Serial Number. Use something rather obscure as the username and you should be able to get a SN.
> 
> I've never been able to upgrade without needing a whole new serial number. I've probably maxed out 6 or 7 different e-mail accounts before turning to this option. I'm not sure why the same SN works for some and not others...


Thanks Gooser711....I never knew this kind of thing existed!!! Works perfectly.


----------



## Stoneyguy

Can somebody tell me how to download the DirecTV2PC software? The only thing that I can find to DL there is the Advisor. The Advisor is crap as it's telling me that the drivers for my 4870s are old when they are the latest drivers available. 

I downloaded the program from the OP's link but not going through the process stops me from uptaining the needed key.


----------



## afulkerson

Stoneyguy said:


> Can somebody tell me how to download the DirecTV2PC software? The only thing that I can find to DL there is the Advisor. The Advisor is crap as it's telling me that the drivers for my 4870s are old when they are the latest drivers available.
> 
> I downloaded the program from the OP's link but not going through the process stops me from uptaining the needed key.


Goto http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/directv2pc

and down near the bottom of the page you will find a link that will take you to the download page. and follow the instructions.


----------



## veryoldschool

Stoneyguy said:


> Can somebody tell me how to download the DirecTV2PC software? The only thing that I can find to DL there is the Advisor. The Advisor is crap as it's telling me that the drivers for my 4870s are old when they are the latest drivers available.
> 
> I downloaded the program from the OP's link but not going through the process stops me from uptaining the needed key.


Since you seem to be able to download the advisor, you are getting to this page/screen:









If you cancel the pop-up, you can type in your email address and once you submit, the app starts to download.


----------



## Sim-X

I have it working just fine, video looks very sharp, doesn't skip - playback is pretty smooth. However I do have a multi-monitor setup and I notice programs that use the internet will lag out. For example my yahoo messenger will cut in and out. It's almost like it's dropping packets. Once I shut it off, it works fine again. The computer is still pretty fast but something going on with the network. It's driving me nuts - any ideas?

I have a 3ghz quadcore, 4gig ram, 8600gt I think dual monitor


----------



## menkelis

At one time I was able to play content from my HR20's.
I just upgraded to HR24's and now am unable to play back recordings
with a
"DIRECTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played back at this time."


----------



## veryoldschool

Look on the PC side.
I have a HR24 and used this app this week.
I also found my media share wasn't working last night and it ended up being on the PC end.
Maybe you have a firewall issue or something like that.


----------



## Stoneyguy

afulkerson said:


> Goto http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/directv/technology/directv2pc
> 
> and down near the bottom of the page you will find a link that will take you to the download page. and follow the instructions.


Yeah that's where I went. I try clicking on either link to DL here:









But clicking on either just leads me here:


----------



## veryoldschool

And if you continue to click on the download now, you should find the screen shot I posted for you. That is where to click cancel and then fill in your name & email address and then submit, which is then when you get to the DirecTV2PC app download.


----------



## Stoneyguy

veryoldschool said:


> And if you continue to click on the download now, you should find the screen shot I posted for you. That is where to click cancel and then fill in your name & email address and then submit, which is then when you get to the DirecTV2PC app download.


Thanks. Oddly when using Opera it wouldn't switch to the screenshot you posted. It would bring up the DL window for Advisor only. I tried with Firefox and it did switch. Thanks again.


----------



## veryoldschool

Stoneyguy said:


> Thanks. Oddly when using Opera it wouldn't switch to the screenshot you posted. It would bring up the DL window for Advisor only. I tried with Firefox and it did switch. Thanks again.


Yes, pop-up blockers can raise hell.


----------



## west99999

i just setup the dtv2pc app and it works great and 1 question is can i access this on my laptop if away from my home or does it only work when i am sitting at home on my network?


----------



## sigma1914

west99999 said:


> i just setup the dtv2pc app and it works great and 1 question is can i access this on my laptop if away from my home or does it only work when i am sitting at home on my network?


Only your home network.


----------



## ffemtreed

a fast connection and a VPN will let you access your DVR's some pretty much anywhere you can get a fast connection. It might be a little much right now over a VPN, but with all the advances in broadband speed it should be very plausible soon.


----------



## veryoldschool

ffemtreed said:


> a fast connection and a VPN will let you access your DVR's some pretty much anywhere you can get a fast connection. It might be a little much right now over a VPN, but with all the advances in broadband speed it should be very plausible soon.


This would take a 10-20 Mb/s upstream connection "if" it worked at all for HD.
Slingbox is about the only way one could view recordings away from home.


----------



## ffemtreed

veryoldschool said:


> This would take a 10-20 Mb/s upstream connection "if" it worked at all for HD.
> Slingbox is about the only way one could view recordings away from home.


When Directv2Pc first came out I did some traffic monitoring on my local lan by mirroring a port and putting a NIC in promiscuous mode, I don't recall the bandwidth being that high, even on the counter for the switch. It was awhile ago but I think I was getting around 3 -5mbs bursting up to 9 for short times.


----------



## veryoldschool

ffemtreed said:


> When Directv2Pc first came out I did some traffic monitoring on my local lan by mirroring a port and putting a NIC in promiscuous mode, I don't recall the bandwidth being that high, even on the counter for the switch. It was awhile ago but I think I was getting around 3 -5mbs bursting up to 9 for short times.


I've monitored the stream a fair amount.
Sometimes it's over 16 Mb/s, I even had on local Ken Burns show off PBS that was over 20 Mb/s.
"9 Mb/s" seems to be the best average anyone can come up with. Highs/lows do vary from as little as 2 Mb/s to over 16 Mb/s, with some being in the 20s. Trick play will peak in the 30s.


----------



## yngdiego

I got DTV2PC installed and it detected my receiver and downloaded my play list. However, every time I try and play content I get "DirectTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played back at this time."

At one point I did get aboug five seconds of audio and video, which was suttering horribly but then it stopped. 

Windows 7 x64, 12GB RAM, Quad core processor, ATI graphics card, dual displays with HDCP. 

Ideas?


----------



## yngdiego

zkc16 said:


> Well, lookie, lookie here. It appears that someone at DIRECTV has actually been listening.
> 
> As a bit of background for those who may not be quite up to speed, I am one of the poor unfortunates who is saddled with integrated ADI (SoundMax) sound on my Asus motherboard (actually, in case it is listening, I like the motherboard very much). As such, for quite some time, I have been unable to play back any HD content via DIRECTV2PC (there are a number of posts dealing with this issue, just do a search if you're interested and need more info.).
> 
> Anyway, after fighting the valiant fight, and having not attempted to use DIRECTV2PC for some months and many NRs and CEs, I decided, for reasons unknown, to once again attempt to play some recorded HD content on my PC, and what the Sam Hill do you know? It works without the dreaded "HD Audio is Protected" error! This without any changes on my end.
> 
> I can't say when it started working, or why, but the bottom line is that it works, so well done, DIRECTV (though I once again failed to receive the memo).


Well I have an Asus MB with the same audio drivers, and using the latest release I get the dreaded audio HDCP support error. 

Update: So I disabled all the digital outputs on my sound card, and now I can attempt to play content. However it has severe stuttering and is completely useless. Time to de-install this POS again.


----------



## sigma1914

yngdiego said:


> I got DTV2PC installed and it detected my receiver and downloaded my play list. However, every time I try and play content I get "DirectTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played back at this time."
> 
> At one point I did get aboug five seconds of audio and video, which was suttering horribly but then it stopped.
> 
> Windows 7 x64, 12GB RAM, Quad core processor, ATI graphics card, dual displays with HDCP.
> 
> Ideas?


Sometimes resetting the DVR helps.


----------



## veryoldschool

yngdiego said:


> Update: So I disabled all the digital outputs on my sound card, and now I can attempt to play content. However it has severe stuttering and is completely useless. Time to de-install this POS again.


What type of network are you using to connect?
Powerline or wireless could be the problem.
This streams just like MRV, so if your network isn't up to it, you can get problems just like you've posted.


----------



## Sim-X

Sim-X said:


> I have it working just fine, video looks very sharp, doesn't skip - playback is pretty smooth. However I do have a multi-monitor setup and I notice programs that use the internet will lag out. For example my yahoo messenger will cut in and out. It's almost like it's dropping packets. Once I shut it off, it works fine again. The computer is still pretty fast but something going on with the network. It's driving me nuts - any ideas?
> 
> I have a 3ghz quadcore, 4gig ram, 8600gt I think dual monitor


Does anyone else have this problem or just me?


----------



## ejjames

Sim-X said:


> Does anyone else have this problem or just me?


I've tried wireless "g", powerline, the only thing working for me is hardline.


----------



## Sim-X

ejjames said:


> I've tried wireless "g", powerline, the only thing working for me is hardline.


well it is hardwired in and it just lags out my internet connection it really pisses me off. The rest of the network seems fine while I am using it (the other computers on the switch) so for some reason my comp is dropping internet packets.


----------



## ejjames

Sim-X said:


> well it is hardwired in and it just lags out my internet connection it really pisses me off. The rest of the network seems fine while I am using it (the other computers on the switch) so for some reason my comp is dropping internet packets.


I'm grasping at straws and make to claims to be an authority, but even after hardline, I would stil get pixelation. Hitting the replay button was the only cure. This would happen several times per show.

what finally worked for me was running the program as administrator under properties.

I wish you luck, and hope more knowledgeable people than me can be of help.


----------



## Sim-X

ejjames said:


> I'm grasping at straws and make to claims to be an authority, but even after hardline, I would stil get pixelation. Hitting the replay button was the only cure. This would happen several times per show.
> 
> what finally worked for me was running the program as administrator under properties.
> 
> I wish you luck, and hope more knowledgeable people than me can be of help.


I will give that a try. Like I said the video plays back perfect. It's just for whatever reason it lags out my internet. It doesn't really slow down the computer all that much, but like I said my yahoo messenger cuts in and out and a few other programs. It's very annoying. I have an excellent internet connection and when DTV2pc is off it's flawless. I'm wondering if it has something to do with my router. Running a WRT54GL with Tomato 1.27 mostly default settings (except wi-fi security, name, channel, etc) QOS is currently off. Maybe that could have something to do with it?


----------



## jgarveyATL

I have an HP Pavilion DV4-1551dx that has an Intel Mobile 4 chip, win7 64bit. Results from Advisor (beta v1.0.0.2107 from this site) are attached:

Current driver per HP is up to date. I scoured Intel's site for any mention of screen capture protection and found nothing. I did see one post in this forum stating someone found an Intel driver that worked, but I can't find any doc on Intel's site about support for capture protection.

Couple of questions:

1. Will DTV2PC only work on NVidia and ATI graphics cards (not Intel)?
2. Is there a version prior to the beta or current release that doesn't have screen capture protection?


----------



## Geekzilla

Do we have to add the new $3 MRV tier to our account to continue to use Directv2PC?


----------



## veryoldschool

Geekzilla said:


> Do we have to add the new $3 MRV tier to our account to continue to use Directv2PC?


don't think so. The app works fine without MRV enabled, so it still should.


----------



## TXD16

yngdiego said:


> Well I have an Asus MB with the same audio drivers, and using the latest release I get the dreaded audio HDCP support error.
> 
> Update: So I disabled all the digital outputs on my sound card, and now I can attempt to play content. However it has severe stuttering and is completely useless. Time to de-install this POS again.


Well, as it turns out, the joy was short-lived on my end, too, as with last week's CE, the hole appears to have been plugged.


----------



## gjlowe

I have searched this thread several times using several different keywords, and have not located anything helpful on my issue. I have Windows 7 64-bit Professional, and neither the playback advisor nor the actual DirecTV2PC app will install. They fail with "1628: Failed to complete installation". I have tried running the installer as administrator, and in compatibility mode. I have rebooted my machine a couple of times. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## veryoldschool

gjlowe said:


> I have searched this thread several times using several different keywords, and have not located anything helpful on my issue. I have Windows 7 64-bit Professional, and neither the playback advisor nor the actual DirecTV2PC app will install. They fail with "1628: Failed to complete installation". I have tried running the installer as administrator, and in compatibility mode. I have rebooted my machine a couple of times. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I wish I had an answer.
I'm using Win7 32 without issues and I've read posts here from others using 64 bit that works too.


----------



## weattv

Could anyone say whether activating DIRECTV2PC extends the service commitment & would make us liable for a $480 ETA if the neighbor's trees finally block the signal soon?

The HD dish installer predicted it would happen by some time back, preventing us from getting any new equipment since that install.

I'd guess that MRV does extend the commitment?

Thanks.


----------



## ejjames

DirecTv2PC does not extend your contract. Not sure on MRV.


----------



## Beerstalker

Neither DirecTV2PC or MRV will extend your contract.

If you have DECA installed your contract may or may not be extended. If all of your receivers are SWM compatible and they don't have to swap anything out then you will not have to extend your contract. If they have to swap out any of your receivers so they will work with SWM then you will have your contract extended (I believe it's 1 year if they swap a standard receiver, 2 years if they swap a standard DVR or any HD equipment).


----------



## ffemtreed

other than having to disable the digital outputs on my audio card Directtv2pc works flawlessly for me with Windows 7 Ultimate X64


----------



## Neevak

yngdiego said:


> I got DTV2PC installed and it detected my receiver and downloaded my play list. However, every time I try and play content I get "DirectTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played back at this time."
> 
> At one point I did get aboug five seconds of audio and video, which was suttering horribly but then it stopped.
> 
> Windows 7 x64, 12GB RAM, Quad core processor, ATI graphics card, *dual displays with HDCP. *
> 
> Ideas?


just disable that second display...yes its very stupid
i'm pretty sure there is no way of having one screen with some random stuff and the second with directv2pc, unless someone can correct me.

i got the same message, because i have one output to vga monitor and another through hdmi to my tv in the other room. worked right after i disabled the tv from my active displays...

its not a lack of hdcp, just directv being lazy or too restrictive, i mean heck the program isnt even aero compatible, kind of annoying switching back and forth between aero and basic every time i want to watch something

*edit: actually there might be a way...*
although im sure the results will be sucky if it requires alot of ram (although you reallocate some ram), running directv2pc through virtual pc (ex: windows xp mode in windows 7)


----------



## veryoldschool

Neevak said:


> just disable that second display...yes its very stupid
> i'm pretty sure there is no way of having one screen with some random stuff and the second with directv2pc, unless someone can correct me.
> 
> i got the same message, because i have one output to vga monitor and another through hdmi to my tv in the other room. worked right after i disabled the tv from my active displays...
> 
> its not a lack of hdcp, just directv being lazy or too restrictive, i mean heck the program isnt even aero compatible, kind of annoying switching back and forth between aero and basic every time i want to watch something
> 
> *edit: actually there might be a way...*
> although im sure the results will be sucky if it requires alot of ram (although you reallocate some ram), running directv2pc through virtual pc (ex: windows xp mode in windows 7)


Dual monitors have been supported for some time.
using the HDCP monitor as the primary should have this work. Some have been able to move the window over to the secondary after starting the app, even if it's not completely HDCP compliant.


----------



## Neevak

hrm i stand corrected...

just tried it and it worked, i guess last time i tried it was when it first came out
although when i moved the windows in between displays it stopped and gave the same hdcp crap (btw using VGA as primary with directv2pc)

also virtualpc option didnt work out, some bull**** about 3 streams exceeded
(3rd one being directv2pc.. but whatever)

so dual display has been fixed, but aero hasnt?


----------



## veryoldschool

Neevak said:


> hrm i stand corrected...
> 
> so dual display has been fixed, but aero hasnt?


right. and the between monitors window is "funky".


----------



## HD Solutions

As a DirecTV dealer there isnt alot of support for MRV or DirecTV2PC and would like to pick yalls brain. It appears that if you view DirecTV on your computer (DirecTV2PC) the MRV is useless . I have a customer with 2 HDDVR's
networked and the DirecTV2PC app running on two computers. If they watch content that is on the downstairs HDDVR via DirecTV2PC , they cannot watch any recorded content from the downstairs HDDVR upstairs. Is there any way around that?


----------



## veryoldschool

HD Solutions said:


> As a DirecTV dealer there isnt alot of support for MRV or DirecTV2PC and would like to pick yalls brain. It appears that if you view DirecTV on your computer (DirecTV2PC) the MRV is useless . I have a customer with 2 HDDVR's
> networked and the DirecTV2PC app running on two computers. If they watch content that is on the downstairs HDDVR via DirecTV2PC , they cannot watch any recorded content from the downstairs HDDVR upstairs. Is there any way around that?


Welcome to the forum.

MRV & DirecTV2PC work the same and each DVR can only stream one recording to a client at a time.


----------



## HD Solutions

In addition to MRV and DirecTV2PC has anyone here ever tried ORB LIVE?


----------



## JRThiele

So, I've been trying for several days to get DirecTV2PC to work correctly on my PC and have made some progress but now I'm stuck. Hopefully somebody can help:

1. Installed Directv2PC.
2. Would not play because I lacked HDCP protection on video card.
3. Installed new video card (GeForce 210).
4. Can't get HD Audio drivers to install correctly (not needed as far as I can tell).
5. Get all Green buttons now from D2PC Playback Advisor.
6. D2PC sees both HD-DVR's at set up screens.
7. When launched it shows no recorded shows at first.
8. Go to Setup and change to the other DVR and shows are present.
9. Plays back ok but sometimes changes PC to wild colors.
10. Reset Display color depth and colors go back to normal.
11. Close and re-open D2PC program and no shows present again.
12. Select "other" DVR and then it sees shows again.
13. Consistently doesn't see shows until DVR re-selected from setup menu.
14. Reset DVRs and computer router and still the same.
15. Un-installed and re-installed D2pc and still the same.

So it works - kind of. Any ideas to straighten it out?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Ferrd

Hi everyone,

Maybe someone has had a similar experience.

I have been using Direct2PC for a very long time with no issues. Today, I am unable to play any content. Everything I attempt to watch comes back with "an error has occured". That's it. No other messages. I have restarted the PC, and all my receivers.

I have whole home DVR activated, and all of the receivers in the house can play from the DVR.

All ideas, and suggesstions are appreciated.

Fred


----------



## veryoldschool

Ferrd said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Maybe someone has had a similar experience.
> 
> I have been using Direct2PC for a very long time with no issues. Today, I am unable to play any content. Everything I attempt to watch comes back with "an error has occured". That's it. No other messages. I have restarted the PC, and all my receivers.
> 
> I have whole home DVR activated, and all of the receivers in the house can play from the DVR.
> 
> All ideas, and suggesstions are appreciated.
> 
> Fred


Could take a router or switch reset.


----------



## Ferrd

I'm not having any other network related issues, but it's worth a shot. 

Thanks.


----------



## ohills

I just updated my video driver and hooked up my monitor with vga instead of dvi. Direct2pc works now. I still get some pixilization and a little freezing. What will I loose by hooking up the monitor with vga instead of dvi.


----------



## veryoldschool

ohills said:


> I just updated my video driver and hooked up my monitor with vga instead of dvi. Direct2pc works now. I still get some pixilization and a little freezing. What will I loose by hooking up the monitor with vga instead of dvi.


Sounds a bit like a network issue.


----------



## facesnorth

The Playback Advisor is telling me that my Graphics Card Driver is not up to date. It's the latest version as of today. Everything else is green. I had this running on this same PC with the same equipment 6 months ago. The only difference is I was running Vista Ultimate 64-bit on my Raptor 150. Now I am running Windows 7 Pro 64-bit on an Intel SSD. That's the only hardware/software difference. Ran fine before, never had any issues.


----------



## HoTat2

Hey folks;

Got DECA installed here now and can finally watch Directv2pc without bandwidth issues, although I had to go to VGA until I can afford a new monitor with HDCP compatibility.

But anyhow does anyone know why after install of the DirecTV2PC app. the Parental settings show up up as automatically locked to PG-13? 

Is there any way to unlock this? And please don't tell me I have to re-install the OS.

I never setup a Parental lock code for the present or any prior version of Directv2pc, yet it now keeps asking me for one whenever I try and play anything above PG-13 or else blocks their titles for above a PG-13 rating or if it cannot detect any ratings code for the program.


----------



## dennisj00

Try 0000 to unlock. I've had this happen a couple times testing Directv2PC or MRV.


----------



## HoTat2

dennisj00 said:


> Try 0000 to unlock. I've had this happen a couple times testing Directv2PC or MRV.


Nah ...

No good, shows as invalid ... 

Thanks anyway ...


----------



## sigma1914

I "think" you need to set a code on the DVR, first. Then use that code.


----------



## murry27409

sigma1914 said:


> I "think" you need to set a code on the DVR, first. Then use that code.


I set-up directv2pc last nite on my laptop running win7. I tried to watch a program with no rating but it was blocked. Saw a suggestion on another thread to set up a code on the STB, which I did. I was then able to edie the parental settings and watch the program. 
Interesting note though. I only setup a code on one of my DVRs. I did nothing with the other DVR, yet i was able to watch unrated programming from it as well. Since I am unfamiliar with the s/w, i thought this worth a mention.


----------



## HoTat2

sigma1914 said:


> I "think" you need to set a code on the DVR, first. Then use that code.





murry27409 said:


> I set-up directv2pc last nite on my laptop running win7. I tried to watch a program with no rating but it was blocked. Saw a suggestion on another thread to set up a code on the STB, which I did. I was then able to edie the parental settings and watch the program.
> Interesting note though. I only setup a code on one of my DVRs. I did nothing with the other DVR, yet i was able to watch unrated programming from it as well. Since I am unfamiliar with the s/w, i thought this worth a mention.


Yep that did it! 

Thanks ...

Setup a lock code on the problematic DVR, which then allowed me to unlock the programs on the Directv2pc app. And it must have automatically done so on my two other HD-DVRs as well.

Well actually one is an HD enabled R22

Boy software can behave weird at times. Really don't know how programmers deal with the headaches.

.


----------



## Whiskey River

I keep getting the dreaded HDCP audio error, I am using WINXP pro with a Creative X-Fi card, but strange thing is, I cant play any recording on my HR20-700, but I can play EVERYTHING on the HR22-100 that I purchased back in DEC. It playes all shows, I recorded a bunch of showtime stuff during the free preview, It plays all the shows from Discovery channel, but the HR20-700 wont play. I wonder if DTV started marking the shows differently on the different recorders. I recorded ST:enterprise from HDnet and it wont play, I wonder if I record a show on the HR22-100 if it will play. Is this typical behavior ???


----------



## HoTat2

Whiskey River said:


> I keep getting the dreaded HDCP audio error, I am using WINXP pro with a Creative X-Fi card, but strange thing is, I cant play any recording on my HR20-700, but I can play EVERYTHING on the HR22-100 that I purchased back in DEC. It playes all shows, I recorded a bunch of showtime stuff during the free preview, It plays all the shows from Discovery channel, but the HR20-700 wont play. I wonder if DTV started marking the shows differently on the different recorders. I recorded ST:enterprise from HDnet and it wont play, I wonder if I record a show on the HR22-100 if it will play. Is this typical behavior ???


I had a similar error message about audio protected content for my creative SB Audigy 2 ZS on 64 bit Vista machine. Had to go into my audio settings in the control panel and disable the SPDIF output. Which I never really understood why it was active anyhow since the SB Audigy 2 ZS has no SPDIF out ports.


----------



## facesnorth

facesnorth said:


> The Playback Advisor is telling me that my Graphics Card Driver is not up to date. It's the latest version as of today. Everything else is green. I had this running on this same PC with the same equipment 6 months ago. The only difference is I was running Vista Ultimate 64-bit on my Raptor 150. Now I am running Windows 7 Pro 64-bit on an Intel SSD. That's the only hardware/software difference. Ran fine before, never had any issues.


Can anybody help me?


----------



## veryoldschool

facesnorth said:


> Can anybody help me?


The Advisor has been known to be out of date.
This doesn't affect whether DirecTV2PC works or not, hence the name "advisor".
I've had either red or yellow status and it's worked fine.
Try it an see. Then post any errors from the app if you have any.


----------



## facesnorth

veryoldschool said:


> The Advisor has been known to be out of date.
> This doesn't affect whether DirecTV2PC works or not, hence the name "advisor".
> I've had either red or yellow status and it's worked fine.
> Try it an see. Then post any errors from the app if you have any.


But how can I re-download it? I think you get the link to download it after the advisor says everything is OK, no? I deleted it after I installed it on my old system.


----------



## veryoldschool

facesnorth said:


> But how can I re-download it? I think you get the link to download it after the advisor says everything is OK, no? I deleted it after I installed it on my old system.


No, that isn't how it works, though the website isn't the most user friendly.
I've posted some screen shots earlier in this thread for someone else having problems.
You should be able to see a pop up window for the advisor download. Click cancel and clear the window leaves you with where you enter your name and email. When you "submit" it starts the download of DirecTV2PC.


----------



## Greyduck

HoTat2 said:


> I had a similar error message about audio protected content for my creative SB Audigy 2 ZS on 64 bit Vista machine. Had to go into my audio settings in the control panel and disable the SPDIF output. Which I never really understood why it was active anyhow since the SB Audigy 2 ZS has no SPDIF out ports.


Thanks for the tip. I installed DTV2PC a couple of days ago and got the same audio HDCP error message. Disabling SPDIF did the trick.

I'm experiencing excellent performance. I only have one minor complaint: while viewing a program, the time it takes for the controls, time bar, etc. to automatically clear from the screen is inordinately long. If there is a way to do this manually, I haven't found it.


----------



## RageKage14

My DirecTV2PC video playback is too fast! It acts as if it is playing at 1.5x speed. Is there any way to get video playback at normal speed?


----------



## facesnorth

veryoldschool said:


> No, that isn't how it works, though the website isn't the most user friendly.
> I've posted some screen shots earlier in this thread for someone else having problems.
> You should be able to see a pop up window for the advisor download. Click cancel and clear the window leaves you with where you enter your name and email. When you "submit" it starts the download of DirecTV2PC.


Thanks, I had forgotten that. I've got it working now.


----------



## bratboy

I wish they would change the get key routine. Anytime I've had to uninstall/reinstall the app I have to go get a new email as the old key won't work and they will only send, supposedly, 2 to an email. With 4 computers in the house its a pain. Be much nicer if the app was keyed to devices instead so one could enter the same key for all computers on the network that access the dvr.


----------



## ejjames

I'll just say again, I have installed multiple upgrades on two successive computers and only needed my original key. I don't doubt many are having problems. I think cyberlink or directv owes you all some answers.


----------



## jstutman

+1 on reinstalling with the same key. I have not had an issue yet.

btw I have never seen the app call home either, so how does it use up the key?


----------



## veryoldschool

jstutman said:


> +1 on reinstalling with the same key. I have not had an issue yet.
> 
> btw I have never seen the app call home either, so how does it use up the key?


Part of the installation is a verification/activation "call" to Cyberlink.
While I too still use my first keys, at one time I tried to reuse the wrong key for the PC and it failed. Realizing that it was one for another PC, I then used the correct one used on this PC before and it worked fine.


----------



## Special Ed

I upgraded to a new computer, reinstalled Directv2pc per Directv instructions:


> If you have previously downloaded the DIRECTV2PC application, please use the Update option (in the application System Setup menu) to get the latest version of the DIRECTV2PC application. Please do NOT re-download the application from this web site. You should continue to use the same activation keys you already have.


I used my old activation key and it said I reach my limit. So I entered my email and name again and got a new activation key and it worked. This is a great application, why does DTV make us jump through hoops to use it?


----------



## Special Ed

EDIT: User Error, I was using the settings from my second DVR.

_
Another problem. I am trying to watch the Tigers / Indians baseball game and being a baseball game it has no rating so it comes up as ratings limit exceeded. Two problems:

1) I have no ratings limit set

2) When I enter my unlock code it say incorrect unlock code.

_


----------



## gilviv

I am able to see SD content but any HD stutters on playback. Running Windows 7 on a brand new Acer Laptop.


----------



## SParker

Will they ever fix the glitch where it knocks the network down for net while playing?


----------



## edenkers

I can play all recorded content with the Direct2PC application fine as long as I disable the SPDIF output on my motherboard.

I have Intel Motherboard Model DX38BT which Has IDT 92XX Audio chipset with Dolby Digital optical audio out which I have hooked up to my home theater system. I enjoy DVD's, Blu-ray discs and other HD content from my comptuer.

I have the video output hooked up to a SONY Projecter from my ATI Radeon graphics card with a HDMI cable.

Whenever I try to play any recordings with the SPDIF enabled, I get the HDCP audio protection error message.

Is there anyway to get SPDIF output to work with this application?

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## dennisj00

SParker said:


> Will they ever fix the glitch where it knocks the network down for net while playing?


I'd say we need a little more information about what's happening with your network while playing.

I can play Directv2pc from 3 PCs (wired and wirelessN) without any problems on the net.


----------



## SParker

dennisj00 said:


> I'd say we need a little more information about what's happening with your network while playing.
> 
> I can play Directv2pc from 3 PCs (wired and wirelessN) without any problems on the net.


The net will crap out temporarily on my wired PC while playing programs. It dies and then comes right back but its rather irritating. I use a Linksys WRT54GL router.


----------



## bratboy

For most part it works but running into an odd issue. When I access my dvr from laptop playing back recordings of some stuff like msnbchd streams plays back fine but local channel recordings stutter some. I havent had a chance to test from my wired computer yet but the recordings play fine from the main tv. Any ideas or suggestions on how to improve things?


----------



## dennisj00

SParker said:


> The net will crap out temporarily on my wired PC while playing programs. It dies and then comes right back but its rather irritating. I use a Linksys WRT54GL router.


Is everything connected into your Linksys? Can you try the DVR / PC combination on a separate switch?

The router should have no problems with directly wired connections like this.


----------



## SParker

dennisj00 said:


> Is everything connected into your Linksys? Can you try the DVR / PC combination on a separate switch?
> 
> The router should have no problems with directly wired connections like this.


It does it when wired to either the Linksys or a Trendnet router. It's weird and annoying.


----------



## bratboy

At one time i found a post on keyboard shortcuts that work with this program bot misplaced the info. Could someone post them or a link to the info?
Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

bratboy said:


> At one time i found a post on keyboard shortcuts that work with this program bot misplaced the info. Could someone post them or a link to the info?
> Thanks


http://hr20.dbstalk.com/DIRECTV2PC First Look.pdf

page 5


----------



## bratboy

thanks. 

Edit: Apparently the shortcut my partner was looking for doesn't exist. Kind of surprised tho, figured pause would be a common one.


----------



## ejjames

So does anyone think they are actively working on this software?It's been months since an update.


----------



## bratboy

I really haven't seen much action but could just be perception. I still wish they had continued working on a pc card so we could actually watch live shows.


----------



## mikemyers

I didn't know direc2pc even existed, until I started reading up on a lot of things to solve a different problem.

I just installed the software on a Win7 PC. The following are some observations, from the point of view of a non-technical person who may try to get this running (not a computer hobbyist).

a) sign-up went fine, and my Activation key appeared by the next morning. I created a "system restore point" just in case! 

b) installation seemed to go smoothly, but then it asked for a "serial number". Not knowing what it was asking for, I pasted in my activation number, which worked, but didn't seem right. (There should be a note saying where a serial number can be found, if this is supposed to be there.)

c) The download went smoothly, but I wish instead of saying how much data has been downloaded, instead it should say how much percentage of the data has been downloaded.

d) A message appeared twice, telling me "The color scheme has changed to Windows 7 Basic." People should be aware that this might happen before starting the download, so they're not surprised. 

e) installation seemed to go OK, and fairly soon I was up and running. First impression was that the information on my screen was in a huge font, which I understand is deliberate. This would have looked better if the "window" wasn't full size on my screen, but a reduced size window.

f) I tried to play a recorded show, but got this message: The video's audio is protected and requires an audio driver with hdcp support; changing the audio output to analog might allow audio playback. 


At this point I gave up for today. I know there are messages up above that talk about doing something with "hdcp", but until ten minutes ago I never heard of "hdcp". It's one more thing I need to figure out, but I doubt if most people who try to get this going will have a clue as to what to do. There needs to be a help message in clear English, not techno-wording.


----------



## veryoldschool

mikemyers said:


> f) I tried to play a recorded show, but got this message: The video's audio is protected and requires an audio driver with hdcp support; changing the audio output to analog might allow audio playback.
> 
> At this point I gave up for today. I know there are messages up above that talk about doing something with "hdcp", but until ten minutes ago I never heard of "hdcp". It's one more thing I need to figure out, but I doubt if most people who try to get this going will have a clue as to what to do. There needs to be a help message in clear English, not techno-wording.


If your sound chip has a driver that supports HDCP, this isn't an issue.
Since you're running Win7 [Vista works too], disable the digital output within Windows and it then works.


----------



## mikemyers

veryoldschool said:


> If your sound chip has a driver that supports HDCP, this isn't an issue.
> Since you're running Win7 [Vista works too], disable the digital output within Windows and it then works.


Well, let me try what you're suggesting.

1) Click on control panel > Hardware and Sound > Sound - Manage audio devices

2) Of the four tabs, only "Playback" seems relevant (not Recording, Sounds, or Communication tabs), so I go there.

3) I've now got three choices, Speakers "checked", Digital Audio (S/PDIF) "ready", and Digital Audio (HDMI) "ready".

Since the error message referred to "hdcp", it's not obvious (to me) what I should do next. I guess I better read up on what "HDCP", "S/PDIF", and "HDMI" relate to each other, if at all.

On the back of my PC, I do see two connections labeled "SPD\F OUT"; my intuition (not very good however) is telling me that maybe this is what you're telling me to disable?


----------



## mikemyers

I should add that under Control Panel I have two things listed under Sound:
a) High Definition Audio Device
b) Pinnacle AV/DV2


If I click on High Definition Audio Device I find the driver is from Microsoft, dated 7/13/2009, version 6.1.7600.16385


The reference to Pinnacle is because I have their Studio 11 system installed which I intend to use for video editing of recordings of eye operations at a hospital in India. This is my "test platform", for what I do over there.


----------



## veryoldschool

mikemyers said:


> Well, let me try this.
> 
> 1) Click on control panel > Hardware and Sound > Sound - Manage audio devices
> 
> 2) Of the four tabs, only "Playback" seems relevant (not Recording, Sounds, or Communication tabs), so I go there.
> 
> 3) I've now got three choices, Speakers "checked", *Digital Audio (S/PDIF)* "ready", and* Digital Audio (HDMI)* "ready".
> 
> Since the error message referred to "hdcp", it's not obvious (to me) what I should do next. I guess I better read up on what "HDCP", "S/PDIF", and "HDMI" relate to each other, if at all.
> 
> On the back of my PC, I do see two connections labeled "SPD\F OUT"; my intuition (not very good however) is telling me that maybe this is what you're telling me to disable?


These are the two you're having problems with.
If either of these is a Realtek chip, then they offer drivers here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=3&GetDown=false#High Definition Audio Codecs
Otherwise you need to disable them as playback devices, or find better drivers from the manufacturer.


----------



## mikemyers

VOS, could you please explain to me, in simple language, why this is even an issue? Why would anyone care what's in my computer?

ERROR MESSAGE: "The video's audio is protected and requires an audio driver with hdcp support; changing the audio output to analog might allow audio playback."



I've already recorded the show on my DVR, so that's not the problem.

I can play it on any TV, and as far as I know, use the digital audio output to play the sound through my home speaker system. What is different between the audio out from my computer, and the audio out from my DirecTV box? Both get plugged into something with speakers.

If I use the DirecTV application to watch it on my computer, on a smaller screen and with a small (Logitech) speaker system, it probably won't sound as good as it does on my TV and receiver.

Where and why is this even an issue??

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Or, if there is something here that I am missing, and which you'll be explaining to me, why doesn't DirecTV just send a simpler signal to my computer, blocking out whatever it is in my sound system that they are concerned about?


I'll try to figure out how to do what you just suggested, but I'll bet that 99% of the people who use this application just want to watch the show on their computer, and wouldn't even know how to do the basic things I've already done to try to fix the problem, let alone the far more complicated job of finding the appropriate software for a "Realtek chip", something that has never entered my mind until you just wrote about it. 

Simple question - why would DirecTV work so hard to make this a utility that anyone can do, and then, provide something that hardly anyone is likely to be able to do?

(At some point, the "adviser program" should be enhanced to test for things like this, and let people know ahead of time that it's going to get rather complicated.)


----------



## veryoldschool

The simplest reply is:
High Definition Copy Protection [HDCP] is required.
From the Premium Movies or the Pay Per View suppliers, since the last thing they want is for bootleg HD copies to get out. [not that this can be stopped].
There are apps that once the recording gets into a PC can be used for this.
This is why DirecTV2PC has all of these "gotchas".
The DVR has digital audio output but it isn't sync'd to the video. The HDMI has both but has HDCP. The analog HD [component] video can be turned off at some point or have Macrovision enabled.


----------



## mikemyers

VOD, if the error message really does accurately describe the problem, we're only talking about audio, not video. To fix things so this works on my PC, I'll be doing something only to disable the digital audio.

I imagine that the signal going to my PC is the same as the signal going to my H24, where I can watch the show in HD on the attached TV. The people who provide the software will naturally want to do things to prevent this full signal from "escaping" into the outside world, copied, or whatever. I guess they've already fixed the video part of this, and now there's something that needs to be done regarding the audio content.


Here's where I get lost - why do they even care? What can anyone do regarding copying the audio signal out of a computer that they can't already do with the audio signal from the DVR? If the video part of the signal is already protected, why bother with the audio? I know you said that the digital signal going to the computer is "sync'd" with the audio, but if the HD video can't be captured, why does anyone care about the audio?

-------------------------------------------------------

I guess it doesn't really matter if I understand or not - there's obviously some reason there that people do care about. When my computer friend returns in a day or two, I'll see if he can help me do what you've already suggested regarding the software for the chip. Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool

mikemyers said:


> VOD, I guess it doesn't really matter if I understand or not - there's obviously some reason there that people do care about. When my computer friend returns in a day or two, I'll see if he can help me do what you've already suggested regarding the software for the chip. Thanks!


I'm guessing this was to be "VOS".
You should be able to disable your two digital outputs and use the analog to your speakers.
Realtek is simply a sound chip maker, who supplies a sound driver with HDCP support.
ATI uses the Realtek chip for their HDMI output video cards.
Some motherboards also have Realtek sound chips.
VIA makes a few sound chips that also have HDCP supported drivers.
If you don't know what you have, then either disable what I pointed out earlier or wait for your friend. 
If your video card & monitor didn't support HDCP, then you'd get the same error about HDCP and you'd need to use the VGA connections.


----------



## mikemyers

Oops, my fingers got ahead of my mind.... yes, "VOS". 

We built this computer half a year back. It's got a high-tech video card that my friend likes for gaming (when he moves up to a new computer, I buy his leftovers....). The audio is coming from the motherboard - there's no sound card.

Mainboard is EVGA nForce 790i Ultra SLI. Looking over the manual for the board, it says that the audio drivers are on the CD that came with the board. I don't remember that we ever installed that, so maybe this will fix things.

Another possibility - looking through the manual, I find the following:
_*HD Audio*
This function on the Integrated Peripherals manu allows you to enable or disable the onboard High Definition Audio._
I'm pretty sure this will accomplish what you are advising me to do.

Lastly, I looked up the audio specifications for the mainboard, to see if it mentioned the "Realtek sound chips". I haven't found it yet, but did find the following:

_Onboard Audio
> Azalia High Definition audio
> Supports 8-channel sound
> Supports S/PDIF output
> Supports Jack-Sensing function_

I did some more searching on the internet for whether or not it uses a Realtek chipset, and found the following at http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/EVGA-nForce-790i-Ultra-SLI-Motherboard/536/3

_On-board audio: Produced by the chipset together with a Realtek ALC888S codec (eight channels, 24-bit resolution, up to 192 KHz sampling rate for its outputs, up to 96 KHz sampling rate for its inputs, 90 dB signal-to-noise ratio for the inputs and 97 dB signal-to-noise ratio for the outputs), with on-board optical and coaxial SPDIF connectors. _

My friend gets back tomorrow or Wednesday - we can check things out then. If we don't come up with a better solution, turning off the digital audio seems easy enough to do, and from what you've written, that should get things going.


----------



## veryoldschool

mikemyers said:


> _On-board audio: Produced by the chipset together with a Realtek ALC888S codec (eight channels, 24-bit resolution, up to 192 KHz sampling rate for its outputs, up to 96 KHz sampling rate for its inputs, 90 dB signal-to-noise ratio for the inputs and 97 dB signal-to-noise ratio for the outputs), with on-board optical and coaxial SPDIF connectors. _
> 
> My friend gets back tomorrow or Wednesday - we can check things out then. If we don't come up with a better solution, turning off the digital audio seems easy enough to do, and from what you've written, that should get things going.


This sounds like if you use the link I posted earlier and download the HD audio driver, you'd be set, since you do have the Realtek onboard sound chip. Not yet sure about your HDMI driver though.


----------



## mikemyers

Well, I thought some problems must be me, but then I found out the site doesn't work properly with Firefox...

I went to http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsCheck.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=24&PFid=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false#High%20Definition%20Audio%20Codecs - so far, so good.

I click on "accept to the above". Page refreshes.

I click on "Next".

I see "Object moved to here." (the word "here" is a link). I click on "here".

I'm now back to the original web page. :-(

Using IE things go better.
There are three choices after I click on "Next",
...ALC5621 (Datasheets)
...High Definition Audio Codecs (software)
...AC'97 Audio Codecs (Software).

I will assume it's the middle one, as that sounds like what we're discussing.

The listing at the top is for Win7, so I click on "GO" for the download (Site 1)

this takes me back to the downloads page with the three choices.

I then try (Site2) which works better - software starts downloading.)

(...to be continued)


----------



## mikemyers

Well VOS, you "done it again". 

Audio now works perfectly. ....thanks again!!

(I do get a message "Color scheme has been chaged to Win 7 Basic" - is this the way things should be, or do I need to adjust anything?)


----------



## veryoldschool

mikemyers said:


> Well VOS, you "done it again".
> 
> Audio now works perfectly. ....thanks again!!
> 
> (I do get a message "Color scheme has been chaged to Win 7 Basic" - is this the way things should be, or do I need to adjust anything?)


We don't know why it has to do this, but we all have this.


----------



## mikemyers

I'm very impressed. Video and audio are good, and it's wonderful to have a movie on one of my two screens, while working on my computer on the other. Or, I can just make the movie into a smaller window, which lets me watch it while doing my normal PC work using all but one small window of my screens.

It slowed down my network speed on this PC. 
Doing a speed test, I get 1473 Kb/s download, and 420 Kb/s upload.
Then I closed the program...
Doing a speed test, I get 5576 Kb/s download and 402 Kb/s upload.

It would be nice if I could also watch "live TV" on the computer, which would tell me when I might want to move over to where I can see the big-screen TV. This would make the small window on my computer into a "monitor" of what's going on.


Overall impression - very nice, but without a VOS I'd still be just thinking about it, not running it......


----------



## dennisj00

You can watch 'near' live tv. . . just program a recording from the guide or manual --or through m.directv.com or smartphone program.

As soon as it starts recording, you can watch it on your 'monitor'.


----------



## winedaddy

veryoldschool said:


> Some common errors:
> 
> View attachment 19738
> 
> 
> This is normally a network/DVR problem and resetting/rebooting the DVR has resolved this for me.
> 
> View attachment 19741
> 
> 
> This is the HDCP error for video card/monitor
> Updating your video driver may resolve this or changing over to the analog VGA connection works.
> 
> View attachment 19729
> 
> 
> This is the HDCP error for audio and few audio chip makers/drivers support HDCP. Realtek does.
> 
> If you're running Vista or Win7, click on the speaker icon and select playback devices
> 
> View attachment 19728
> 
> 
> Change this to this:
> 
> View attachment 19730
> 
> 
> We don't currently have a "fix" for XP, so disabling your current sound chip and installing a $10 sound card without the digital output, is about all you can do.


Thanks...(Vista 64bit) reboot worked for me...


----------



## markgrif

This is, I think, something new to talk about. I'm new here and I can't figure out how to start a new thread, so I'll put it here and someone can move it if they like.


1) I have an HR-22 and DirecTV2PC 5718. The setup works fine.

2) My PC is 3D capable (Dell Alienware 120Hz monitor and Nvidia glasses.

3) I recorded the 3D soccer match with no problem, even though I DO NOT HAVE a
3D capable TV. 

4) DirecTV2PC did play the game with no objections but did not recognize my 3D setup.

5) CyberLink handles a software program called PowerDVD 10 Ultra, which does recognize
my 3D setup.

6) CyberLink writes the code for DirecTV2PC.


Does anyone know anything about DirecTV2PC being able to handle 3D broadcasts? 3d on a PC is really pretty good!


----------



## taz291819

markgrif said:


> This is, I think, something new to talk about. I'm new here and I can't figure out how to start a new thread, so I'll put it here and someone can move it if they like.
> 
> 1) I have an HR-22 and DirecTV2PC 5718. The setup works fine.
> 
> 2) My PC is 3D capable (Dell Alienware 120Hz monitor and Nvidia glasses.
> 
> 3) I recorded the 3D soccer match with no problem, even though I DO NOT HAVE a
> 3D capable TV.
> 
> 4) DirecTV2PC did play the game with no objections but did not recognize my 3D setup.
> 
> 5) CyberLink handles a software program called PowerDVD 10 Ultra, which does recognize
> my 3D setup.
> 
> 6) CyberLink writes the code for DirecTV2PC.
> 
> Does anyone know anything about DirecTV2PC being able to handle 3D broadcasts? 3d on a PC is really pretty good!


I've asked the powers that be on this board to ask Directv about this also.


----------



## markgrif

Hello taz291819,

Thanks for the quick reply and the effort. I will be EAGERLY awaiting the news.


----------



## veryoldschool

markgrif said:


> Hello taz291819,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply and the effort. I will be EAGERLY awaiting the news.


I don't want to burst anyone's bubbles/hopes, but I'm not sure this app will see any updates, since we "used to get them", but this has been left alone since 09-18-09.


----------



## markgrif

veryoldschool said:


> I don't want to burst anyone's bubbles/hopes, but I'm not sure this app will see any updates, since we "used to get them", but this has been left alone since 09-18-09.


The app isn't dead is it It's a terrific feature


----------



## bratboy

markgrif said:


> The app isn't dead is it It's a terrific feature


I don't know about "dead" but very poorly supported in my opinion. I wish they would put some more effort into the app but fear they would rather it just fade away. Sort of like how they were supposedly working on a PC card for use with WMC but then said they missed some MS deadline and stopped development. I'd love an actual card that could tune channels when I'm on my PC.


----------



## veryoldschool

markgrif said:


> The app isn't dead is it It's a terrific feature


I'm not calling it "dead", but updates to it may be either very far away or maybe even over.
We had a good run of them from the start back in June '08.
Since this is a "give-a-way" app, I'm not sure what [if anything] is still being funded. :shrug:


----------



## markgrif

I know it doesn't mean much, but you can still get through to support for it. I called before the 3D soccer game. The guy I talked to didn't have any information but said they were all waiting too. They did want posts on the different forums for what happened.

That shows interest, but if they don't know then who does.

The 3D PC angle might get them more interest in 3D than regular TV right now.


----------



## Tempusdesire

Hi guys,

I'm currently working @dtv and I wanted to try and help with the question about the 3d programing on 3d pc streaming direct2pc.

Its my understanding that in order for the 3d programing to work that the only components needed are an ird capable of 3d an hdmi cord and a 3d tv. 

I was told that it is not possible.I don't know how solid that info is.

I mean I have an SD dvr but I can still DL and stream HD shows and movies I don't see how it would be any differnt streaming 3d content all your reciever does is gather the programing and decode, your tv or pc does the rest.
That being said as long as your monitor is 3d ready and so is your video card I can't see a problem?


----------



## veryoldschool

Tempusdesire said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm currently working @dtv and I wanted to try and help with the question about the 3d programing on 3d pc streaming direct2pc.
> 
> Its my understanding that in order for the 3d programing to work that the only components needed are an ird capable of 3d an hdmi cord and a 3d tv.
> 
> I was told that it is not possible.I don't know how solid that info is.
> 
> I mean I have an SD dvr but I can still DL and stream HD shows and movies I don't see how it would be any differnt streaming 3d content all your reciever does is gather the programing and decode, your tv or pc does the rest.
> That being said as long as your monitor is 3d ready and so is your video card I can't see a problem?


"Your SD DVR" can only be the R-22, which is basically the HR21, so it has all the HD hardware & MPEG-4 decoding.
The HR20 line can't to 3D, due to chip limitations.
This suggests there are decoding issues from what is in the recording data [stream].
As for DirecTV2PC, first the program would need to have the 3D encoding and second the video chip/card would also have to have the decoding capability and then the monitor. DirecTV is using "side by side" 3D, so this is the decoding needed. Checkerboard encoding is another method, but won't work with DirecTV.
"Maybe" there isn't anything DirecTV2PC needs for this and it would all be handled by the video chip and drivers for it. :shrug:


----------



## markgrif

As far as I can tell, my PC with the Alienware 120Hz monitor, the Nvidia glasses and the Batman game recommended by Nvidia (on their site) use the "side by side" encoding.

The problem is with the DirecTV2PC software not doing the decoding. CyberLink (who does the DirecTV2PC programming) also produces PowerDVD 10 Ultra, which is 3D capable now (it actually will turn your regular DVDs into 3D - with varying degrees of success). It will support the Blu-ray 3D standard later this summer. These are the folks that must make the changes!


----------



## veryoldschool

markgrif said:


> As far as I can tell, my PC with the Alienware 120Hz monitor, the Nvidia glasses and the Batman game recommended by Nvidia (on their site) use the "side by side" encoding.
> 
> The problem is with the DirecTV2PC software not doing the decoding. CyberLink (who does the DirecTV2PC programming) also produces PowerDVD 10 Ultra, which is 3D capable now (it actually will turn your regular DVDs into 3D - with varying degrees of success). It will support the Blu-ray 3D standard later this summer. *These are the folks that must make the changes!*


This would only be true if you've tried playing a 3D recording from your DVR and it doesn't work.
It seems you're asking for this app to be changed to "fake" 3D for all recordings.


----------



## markgrif

veryoldschool said:


> This would only be true if you've tried playing a 3D recording from your DVR and it doesn't work.
> It seems you're asking for this app to be changed to "fake" 3D for all recordings.


Not really. The DirecTV2PC software must be changed to be "aware" of a 3D recording from the DVR. One of the things it must do is "tell" the Nvidia glasses when to allow the left or right eye to "see" the screen. It is true that you must have a "3D ready" environment, but the software is responsible for detection and decoding.

At this time DirecTV2PC just passes on the "side by side" image. It does not attempt any decoding.


----------



## veryoldschool

markgrif said:


> Not really. The DirecTV2PC software must be changed to be "aware" of a 3D recording from the DVR. One of the things it must do is "tell" the Nvidia glasses when to allow the left or right eye to "see" the screen. It is true that you must have a "3D ready" environment, but the software is responsible for detection and decoding.
> 
> At this time DirecTV2PC just passes on the "side by side" image. It does not attempt any decoding.


Let me first say, I'm not the expert on this topic.
The DVRs needed firmware updates, but this is more drivers for the chips.
Why wouldn't the same hold true for DirecTV2PC? It sends the video data to the card, and as with MPEG-4, it decodes this at the card/chip level.
Why wouldn't the 3D decoding be the same?


----------



## markgrif

veryoldschool said:


> Let me first say, I'm not the expert on this topic.
> The DVRs needed firmware updates, but this is more drivers for the chips.
> Why wouldn't the same hold true for DirecTV2PC? It sends the video data to the card, and as with MPEG-4, it decodes this at the card/chip level.
> Why wouldn't the 3D decoding be the same?


The video driver is "in cahoots" with the 3D application. In other words, you have to have the correct driver for the video card AS WELL AS the application understanding 3D. The actual responsibilities of each are separated but they both must be 3D aware.

BTW, not only do you have to have the correct video driver but also one of a number of specific cards that can do this.

Here is a link to the Nvidia site. Note that even though it implies that you must have a GeForce card, some Quadro cards work as well. I personally have a Nvidia Quadro FX 3700M.

Main site: http://www.nvidia.com/object/3d-vision-overview.html

Quadro site: http://www.nvidia.com/object/quadro_pro_graphics_boards.html


----------



## veryoldschool

markgrif said:


> The video driver is "in cahoots" with the 3D application. In other words, you have to have the correct driver for the video card AS WELL AS the application understanding 3D. The actual responsibilities of each are separated but they both must be 3D aware.


"OK", this is as good an answer as I need.
Without any interest in, or hardware for 3D, I'm sure I won't be testing any new releases of this app, if they come out.


----------



## proxybox

Hi, I searched google and DBStalk for specific information regarding the Intel GMA 4500MHD video chipset and its compatibility with DTV2PC before seeking help. In the certification test, I am getting the Screen Capture requires Vista installation. When I run DTV2PC, I get the update driver because Screen Capture isn't supported in this driver message.

I am currently running XP Pro, 2.8ghz processor and 4 GB RAM. According to Intel, the chipset supports HDCP. I am using the latest Dell version of the Intel chipset driver 6.14.10.5029. My MRV is composed of an HR24 connected with DECA and SWiM. I am able to connect via Dell Desktop without any problems.

I've tried hooking up the laptop to external screens via VGA, DisplayPort (w/ a DisplayPort to HDMI converter) and I get the same error message every time. If possible, I don't want to upgrade to Vista or Win7. Does anyone have any information on this setup?

I noticed that two users here were successful with their E6400 but one had the Nvidia card and the other was running Vista.

Is this a Intel driver specific issue?

Thanks!


----------



## ejjames

I often get this message if I am running another high-def player, like power dvd, or totalmedia theatre. Closing these programs solves the problem for me.

Good luck.


----------



## proxybox

Thanks for the reply. I have powerdvd installed on the laptop. Do you mean uninstall it or just not have it running? I'll try that.


----------



## ejjames

proxybox said:


> Thanks for the reply. I have powerdvd installed on the laptop. Do you mean uninstall it or just not have it running? I'll try that.


Don't uninstall it! Just make sure it's not running, especially in the background or something.

I have both installed and run them often.


----------



## proxybox

Tried not running but it still gives the same error. Thanks.


----------



## calikicks

I've updated all my drivers but I still can't get the OK. Any help is appreciated.

Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 330 @ 2.13GHz	Unknown More Info
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 330 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2128 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=37, dwLibStepping=2 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=8, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 8, dwLibTotalLogicals=16 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU M 330 @ 2.13GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2133 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD	Yes 
System Memory : 3776 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows 7 Yes 
Graphics Card : Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD	Unknown More Info
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: Intel Corporation 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: Intel(R) Graphics Media Accelerator HD (Core i3) 
Screen Capture Protection : No	No More Info
__dwItemID=1304__ : IntelNewSCD=No 
__dwItemID=1304__ : IntelOldSCD=No 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Unknown 
Graphics card video memory : 1751 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.15.10.2040	No More Info
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.15.10.2040 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Internal connection	Yes 
Network Adapter : IEEE80211: Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter	Upgrade Recommended More Info
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller	Yes 
Network Adapter : IEEE80211: Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter	Upgrade Recommended More Info
Program version : 1.0.0.2107 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Tue Jun 22 18:11:33 2010 
Computer : Notebook 
System Name : ILLEANNITA-VAIO


----------



## tnbagwell

I haven't seen this issue, so I apologize if it's been addressed.

I downloaded and activated the Directv2PC software, and it works great from the computer side. From the television, I could access files on my computer, which was also great. (HR 24, wired LAN.)

I then loaded the software on the computer upstairs. Now, whenever I try to access my downstairs computer from the television, the only computer it can see is the one upstairs.

Is there something I can do in order to see both computers?

Bonus Question: When I initially was able to see the downstairs computer, I was able to access a number of video files I had stored there. However, it would not play the audio for any of them. Is there some way to address this?


----------



## taylor_s2

Thanks *veryoldschool : errors*. Your images and explanations fixed my problem. Direct2PC is now playing HD content. Yahoo!


----------



## JimAtTheRez

tnbagwell said:


> I haven't seen this issue, so I apologize if it's been addressed.
> 
> I downloaded and activated the Directv2PC software, and it works great from the computer side. From the television, I could access files on my computer, which was also great. (HR 24, wired LAN.)
> 
> I then loaded the software on the computer upstairs. Now, whenever I try to access my downstairs computer from the television, the only computer it can see is the one upstairs.
> 
> Is there something I can do in order to see both computers?
> 
> Bonus Question: When I initially was able to see the downstairs computer, I was able to access a number of video files I had stored there. However, it would not play the audio for any of them. Is there some way to address this?


I have a similar problem. The software is loaded on both my PC and laptop. It runs fine on my PC, but not on my laptop (due to my video card). But my real question is when I try to go to Media Share, under My Computers, only my laptop is recognized. Am I missing something?


----------



## dennisj00

JimAtTheRez said:


> I have a similar problem. The software is loaded on both my PC and laptop. It runs fine on my PC, but not on my laptop (due to my video card). But my real question is when I try to go to Media Share, under My Computers, only my laptop is recognized. Am I missing something?


MediaShare is a different function and different thread(s). You possibly don't have a media server (Windows Media or TVersity, etc.) running on the PC - or there's a firewall problem. MediaShare is for playing audio / video FROM your PCs on the H/HR series.

DirecTV2PC is for playing recordings FROM the DVR on your PCs.


----------



## bratboy

Odd issue this morn. Have 2 hr24's deca and ether. Usually use just the one but this morn I fired up 2nd box. Using the app I can see what's on the 2nd box but when I switch to the main box it shows how much space is used but the list is blank. If I go to the room with the 2nd box and pull up the list I can see and play the files on the main box. Tried rebooting the laptop but no luck. Shows 66% used but no shows listed on main box but switch to the other box and its list is populated. Any ideas or sugestions?

Edit: well switched on the 22 and can see its list as well. Think may just need to restart the main unit but its recording stuff right now so have to wait.

Edit 2: Okay later in day rebooted the box and laptop started seeing main box. Picked some stuff to record including some vod fired up laptop and again list is blank. Now wondering if its an issue of trying to use the app while a files download. Going to try something sand report back.

Edit 3: Well I guess I figured it out. Apparently either its because of my net speed or a box limitation but as soon as I cancelled the downnloads the recordings list populates. Start a download and list is blank again. Could someone with better network speed test so I know which is the case? I'm stuck at 1.5 meg speeds right now.


----------



## edenkers

Are they ever going to get the activation process fixed? I am running out of keys. I just replaced my defective motherboard with the same exact model. Did not re-install Windows 7 Ultime (64-bit) but when I ran the DirecTV2PC application it immediate requested that I activate the program, even though I've actived it before.


----------



## veryoldschool

edenkers said:


> Are they ever going to get the activation process fixed? I am running out of keys. I just replaced my defective motherboard with the same exact model. Did not re-install Windows 7 Ultime (64-bit) but when I ran the DirecTV2PC application it immediate requested that I activate the program, even though I've actived it before.


While it was the same model motherboard, it's still a different motherboard with a different serial number. I've been able to reuse keys for DirecTV2PC for "everything but" a motherboard swap.


----------



## edenkers

veryoldschool said:


> While it was the same model motherboard, it's still a different motherboard with a different serial number. I've been able to reuse keys for DirecTV2PC for "everything but" a motherboard swap.


Thanks VOS for that piece of info. I guess that explains it. Do you think that applies to new hard drives as well?

I have done many Windows re-installs (wipe & reload) with same hard drive or different hard drive, but it just seems that once I use a key, I can never "re-use" it.

I remember reading somewhere that we are supposed to be able to activate keys at least two times. I also seem to remember reading that you can always reuse that same key as long as it's on the same system.

This promts the next question...Am I supposed to de-activate a key somehow so that it can be used again?

Thanks,
Erik


----------



## veryoldschool

edenkers said:


> Thanks VOS for that piece of info. I guess that explains it. Do you think that applies to new hard drives as well?
> 
> I have done many Windows re-installs (wipe & reload) with same hard drive or different hard drive, but it just seems that once I use a key, I can never "re-use" it.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere that we are supposed to be able to activate keys at least two times. I also seem to remember reading that you can always reuse that same key as long as it's on the same system.
> 
> This promts the next question...Am I supposed to de-activate a key somehow so that it can be used again?
> 
> Thanks,
> Erik


It sure would be nice if there was a way to deactivate a key for re-use, but there isn't.
Keys can be reused for upgrades/updates, but some haven't had any luck doing this, while I haven't had any problems. :shrug:
The "two keys/uses" was 2 for each email address.
I've upgraded hard drives, upgraded Windows and still use the same key without problems. The motherboard failure I had was the only one that "killed" a key.
Now when I've changed hard drives, I've also used Windows to reformat/restore from a backup file to the new drive, so this may be why I didn't have any problems with DirecTV2PC, or for that matter reusing my Windows key.
I thought I'd be screwed with a Windows upgrade/fresh install, but the motherboard and drives were the same and even this let me reuse a key as I changed from XP to Vista.


----------



## limestone

I have never had ANY issues with this app. Until... 

Started watching a program this week. Got to a commercial and hit the 30-slip button. It skipped 30. I hit it again and it locked up completely - NO RESPONSE.

I closed app using task manager and reloaded app. App loaded and would display program list, but would no longer play programs. Program would try to load, screen would go black, then back to list with the following message - "An error has occurred". Really? Pretty obvious and very generic, don't you think?

I rebooted. Everything works fine again - program plays. Then I tried FF and then hit play. It would FF, but when I hit play, it froze completely.

The only two changes made in the last week:

1) I'm a CE'er, so I'm on the latest CE
2) After years of being on Hughesnet, my phone company finally hooked me up to dsl (I personally don't see how that could make a difference, since the house traffic stays inside my router, but??? )

Any ideas? There has been no change in model of dvr, no change in network devices, and no change in computer (other than it is up-to-date with all microsoft critical patches).


----------



## veryoldschool

limestone said:


> I have never had ANY issues with this app. Until...
> 
> Started watching a program this week. Got to a commercial and hit the 30-slip button. It skipped 30. I hit it again and it locked up completely - NO RESPONSE.
> 
> I closed app using task manager and reloaded app. App loaded and would display program list, but would no longer play programs. Program would try to load, screen would go black, then back to list with the following message - "An error has occurred". Really? Pretty obvious and very generic, don't you think?
> 
> I rebooted. Everything works fine again - program plays. Then I tried FF and then hit play. It would FF, but when I hit play, it froze completely.
> 
> The only two changes made in the last week:
> 
> 1) I'm a CE'er, so I'm on the latest CE
> 2) After years of being on Hughesnet, my phone company finally hooked me up to dsl (I personally don't see how that could make a difference, since the house traffic stays inside my router, but??? )
> 
> Any ideas? There has been no change in model of dvr, no change in network devices, and no change in computer (other than it is up-to-date with all microsoft critical patches).


I'd have to guess this is a network problem. Not that Windows is known to handle them great, but the DVRs really suck at network problems. Rebooting the DVR should and looks to have helped, but you may need to reboot your router or any other switches too.


----------



## ejjames

I'd try rolling back to NR if other options fail.


----------



## black banshee

Did a search but couldn't find an answer... Is there a way to integrate the launch and shutdown of the directv2pc application within windows 7 media center? Thanks!


----------



## bemenaker

SParker said:


> The net will crap out temporarily on my wired PC while playing programs. It dies and then comes right back but its rather irritating. I use a Linksys WRT54GL router.


If you have a wrt54gL router, you can run a better firmware on that router. Try dd-wrt and see if it works better.


----------



## SParker

bemenaker said:


> If you have a wrt54gL router, you can run a better firmware on that router. Try dd-wrt and see if it works better.


That's what I use. DD-WRT.


----------



## hatchet

I bought "Wolfman" on demand and although it showed up on my computer via directv2pc, it would not play because my monitor does not support HDCP.

Was this because Wolfman was in HD and/or VOD? Can I expect the same thing to happen with SD recorded shows??

The monitor is an older Dell model 2005FPW hooked up to an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 via DVI.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

hatchet said:


> I bought "Wolfman" on demand and although it showed up on my computer via directv2pc, it would not play because my monitor does not support HDCP.
> 
> Was this because Wolfman was in HD and/or VOD? Can I expect the same thing to happen with SD recorded shows??
> 
> The monitor is an older Dell model 2005FPW hooked up to an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 via DVI.


Out of curiosity...did all your equipment pass the Advisor when you ran that program prior to installing DirecTV2PC?


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Out of curiosity...did all your equipment pass the Advisor when you ran that program prior to installing DirecTV2PC?


"I would guess" the problem is _The monitor is an older Dell model 2005FPW.
_I'm using the 2007FPW which does have HDCP support.
Changing to VGA, from DVI, should allow the recording to play.


----------



## hatchet

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Out of curiosity...did all your equipment pass the Advisor when you ran that program prior to installing DirecTV2PC?


No, it didn't. The monitor failed but sometimes we don't want to believe what we hear.



veryoldschool said:


> "I would guess" the problem is _The monitor is an older Dell model 2005FPW.
> _I'm using the 2007FPW which does have HDCP support.
> Changing to VGA, from DVI, should allow the recording to play.


I will try to switch things around but my thought was the SD stuff would work and of course my first attempt was with HD content.

At any rate, I've had my eye on a new HP monitor :lol:.


----------



## veryoldschool

hatchet said:


> I will try to switch things around but my thought was the SD stuff would work and...


This might work with SD from the SAT, but may not work with some VOD SD.


----------



## hatchet

No big deal, I view directv2pc as a bonus and if it will work (even to some extent) with my current computer setup then great. If not, I'll have to get that new monitor sooner than later.


----------



## bratboy

Don't know that you need a new monitor. Go to the sound applet in control panel and try disabling things such as HDMI Audio and SPDif under playback and perhaps under recording. A long time ago I had a sim problem and it was disabling one of those things that then allowed playback. Had to do with copy protection IIRC. I can't recall exactly which it was that finally did the trick but then once it allowed things to work I was able to go back and re-enable everything and the issue stayed gone and the app worked.


----------



## bgottschalk

bratboy said:


> Don't know that you need a new monitor. Go to the sound applet in control panel and try disabling things such as HDMI Audio and SPDif under playback and perhaps under recording. A long time ago I had a sim problem and it was disabling one of those things that then allowed playback. Had to do with copy protection IIRC. I can't recall exactly which it was that finally did the trick but then once it allowed things to work I was able to go back and re-enable everything and the issue stayed gone and the app worked.


Wow!

That's amazing. This app hasn't worked for me for almost a year. I finally got a new video card (Radeon HD 5450) and thought that would help, but - same error - can't play protected content...

On your suggestion, I just disabled the Realtek Digital Output in my sound control panel and guess what?

It works!!!!

Thank you so much!


----------



## veryoldschool

bgottschalk said:


> Wow!
> 
> That's amazing. This app hasn't worked for me for almost a year. I finally got a new video card (Radeon HD 5450) and thought that would help, but - same error - can't play protected content...
> 
> On your suggestion, I just disabled the *Realtek* Digital Output in my sound control panel and guess what?
> 
> It works!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much!


Realtek has a driver for that:
http://www.realtek.com/Downloads/do...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## RonnieT24

Okay I just started trying to use this software last week.. and I'm afraid I don't have time to read all the posts here so apologies if this has been answered. I downloaded the latest version and got it working pretty quick. However, soon after it began failing with one of two errors:

"There are no recorded programs at this time"

and

"Directv2pc cannot connect to the receiver
Protected content cannot be played back at this time."

This is an HR20-100.. about 2 years old. In fact it is due to be replaced by an installer today. However with 1TB of shows on the HR20, I am not exactly going to throw that guy away right away. 

Here is my PC setup. 

1) Laptop Windows XP3 P4 2.4GHz core duo 3Gb memory NVidia GeForce 8400M G

2) Desktop Windows 7 Home Premium P4 2.5Ghz 2Gb memory NVidia GeForce 6200 AGP 8X 256M


Both get the same message. Both will work occasionally.. Like once every 5th blue moon. The laptop maybe every 3rd blue moon. I admit I have not tried rebooting the DVR because.. well that's stupid.. I should not have to reboot the damn DVR to regain access to it on the network. It's running any OS, and that OS is working fine.. because shows can be viewed on the TV just fine, the IP answers ping and everything else on the network works. Though I have not tried unplugging the network connector for a minute and putting that back. Lemme go try that.


----------



## RonnieT24

Okay that didn't work.. Going to the reboot DVR method.. Which still sucks..


----------



## veryoldschool

RonnieT24 said:



> Here is my PC setup.
> 
> 1) Laptop Windows XP3 P4 2.4GHz core duo 3Gb memory NVidia GeForce 8400M G
> 
> 2) Desktop Windows 7 Home Premium P4 2.5Ghz 2Gb memory NVidia GeForce 6200 AGP 8X 256M



is just a bit lite on the video hardware, but hopefully the CPU will overcome this.
This is too lite. I've had good luck with a P4 but needed more video help than you get from the 6200. I had to go with a ATI 3450 AGP and then found a 2.4 clock speed would work.


----------



## RonnieT24

veryoldschool said:


> is just a bit lite on the video hardware, but hopefully the CPU will overcome this.
> This is too lite. I've had good luck with a P4 but needed more video help than you get from the 6200. I had to go with a ATI 3450 AGP and then found a 2.4 clock speed would work.


Neither configuration has any problems playing the video.. when it can play.. My issues seem to run solidly along the lines of the software, either the PC app or on the DVR, just plain screwing up. Rebooting the DVR did get me back access to my playlist and I can now play my content on at least the laptop. I have not gone upstairs to try it on the desktop since the reboot but I have no doubts that it will behave now. Actually lemme see if I can RDP to it and save myself a trip upstairs. I'm currently lounging by the pool watching Dr. Who so I am not motivated to go inside at the moment.


----------



## veryoldschool

RonnieT24 said:


> Neither configuration has any problems playing the video.. when it can play.. My issues seem to run solidly along the lines of the software, either the PC app or on the DVR, just plain screwing up. Rebooting the DVR did get me back access to my playlist and I can now play my content on at least the laptop. I have not gone upstairs to try it on the desktop since the reboot but I have no doubts that it will behave now. Actually lemme see if I can RDP to it and save myself a trip upstairs. I'm currently lounging by the pool watching Dr. Who so I am not motivated to go inside at the moment.


If the laws of physics haven't changed of late, HD MPEG-4 won't fly as it's the hardest to play.
As I said your laptop should have the CPU power to offset the lack of video chip.
As long as you stay with SD your P4 will work.

You seem to think/hate everything about this App & the DVR firmware and believe it must be the problem, when others, like myself, have been able to use it fine with the right PC hardware.
What you will find it network problems aren't handled as well as with other software, so if there is a glitch, you'll see just what you had to do today to get things back.


----------



## RonnieT24

I made an interesting discovery just now. The dude came over to install my new HR24 et al. The house was not spotless so the wife would not let him work. So I postponed. During my conversation with him I asked about saving me old content. He mentioned that the old content should play on the old DVR indefinitely. So I decided to test that theory. I disconnected my DVR from the satellite and also from the phone line. As I type this I am watching last week's episode of Dr. Who.. I have also been able to access programming from two years ago. The only question I don't have an answer to is exactly how long this will last. I have to believe that if I reboot the thing or it loses power I lose my little Twilight Zone of access. The good news is my unit is on a UPS.. so not momentary glitch can harm me. The only other way I can lose is if there is a phone home timer whereupon the content goes south if it cannot communicate with the mothership for some fixed amount of time. If not, then I am golden. I can get my upgrade and take the next couple of months to save my 1TB of content to another drive using the ever so cumbersome USB capture method. Or not even bother to copy it off at all. It appears at least on the surface that this option has been presented. 


One unfortunate side effect however is that DirecTv2PC will not allow me to remote view the content. At this point it works so poorly I'm not sure it isn't a bad tradeoff.


----------



## veryoldschool

You're going to "get a while", but no where near as long as you think.
Without the SAT feed, the guide data will run out and the receiver will reboot to try to acquire it.


----------



## RonnieT24

veryoldschool said:


> If the laws of physics haven't changed of late, HD MPEG-4 won't fly as it's the hardest to play.
> As I said your laptop should have the CPU power to offset the lack of video chip.
> As long as you stay with SD your P4 will work.
> 
> You seem to think/hate everything about this App & the DVR firmware and believe it must be the problem, when others, like myself, have been able to use it fine with the right PC hardware.
> What you will find it network problems aren't handled as well as with other software, so if there is a glitch, you'll see just what you had to do today to get things back.


I'm not sure hate is the correct term.. at least not this APP.. What I hate about this app is that it confines me to Windows.. which I DO hate. Because it mishandles all manner of basic computer operations, but I digress. If there was a Linux version of the app I suspect not only would it work better but I would also be able to gain greater insight to what was wrong when it didn't. Yeah.. I dislike flying blind. I have run the Playback Advisor on both the configurations and it finds no major issues. Well, it says both my CPUs are a little lite as you put it but again, the app works fine when it can communicate with the DVR.. however that communication is sketchy at best. The IP answers ping, the playlist is accessible yet the attempt to play the content frequently presents these stupid errors. Still if I can play my content on the old DVR long enough to capture all my stuff This becomes less of a compelling issue.


----------



## RonnieT24

veryoldschool said:


> You're going to "get a while", but no where near as long as you think.
> Without the SAT feed, the guide data will run out and the receiver will reboot to try to acquire it.


So what am I looking at? Two weeks? That's what the guide stores right? Anyway I'm gonna plug it all back in and test my theory next week.


----------



## veryoldschool

RonnieT24 said:


> I'm not sure hate is the correct term.. at least not this APP.. What I hate about this app is that it confines me to Windows.. which I DO hate. Because it mishandles all manner of basic computer operations, but I digress. If there was a Linux version of the app I suspect not only would it work better but I would also be able to gain greater insight to what was wrong when it didn't. Yeah.. I dislike flying blind. I have run the Playback Advisor on both the configurations and it finds no major issues. Well, it says both my CPUs are a little lite as you put it but again, the app works fine when it can communicate with the DVR.. however that communication is sketchy at best. The IP answers ping, the playlist is accessible yet the attempt to play the content frequently presents these stupid errors. Still if I can play my content on the old DVR long enough to capture all my stuff This becomes less of a compelling issue.


Setting aside that most hate Windows...
Your Core 2 Duo is simply newer than the data base for the advisor.
Your P4 is well below what works. When this Apps first was in test, I looked into what was the minimum hardware to run this. My first package was a 3 GHz P4 & nVida 6600GT and I could get everything but 1080i MPEG-4 to play, though 720p MPEG-4 would swamp my CPU loading.
I've tested close to a dozen AGP cards and all ended up the same. I then worked on raising the the CPU clock.
About the time I found a 3.4 GHz clock would work, they updated the App to utilize the h.264 decoding on the video chips that supported h.264.
This allowed the ATI AGP cards to offload the MPEG-4 decoding.
With this newer version and an ATI card, I could "underclock" the CPU down to below 2 GHz for MPEG-4, but suffered with MPEG-2 HD. Raising the clock speed up to 2.4 GHz was about when MPEG-2 HD played.
I have yet to find a nVidia chip on an AGP card that supports h.264. So you have a video chip that doesn't support h.264 decoding and a P4 that is too slow, for MPEG-4.
As for the network issues, I don't have them here, so I don't see your problem in quite some time. I have seen network problems and neither this app or the DVRs handle them well at all. Rebooting PCs & receivers is all that one can do to resolve this, "other than" looking into your network so this doesn't happen. Unlike other network "things" this is a streaming app and when a packet gets lost or comes too late, this app doesn't handle it or like it at all.


----------



## veryoldschool

RonnieT24 said:


> So what am I looking at? Two weeks? That's what the guide stores right? Anyway I'm gonna plug it all back in and test my theory next week.


I'd guess more like two days. This "feature" was added to help get through bad storms where the SAT feed was lost, but the power wasn't.


----------



## RonnieT24

So my disconnect experiment cost me one more reboot. While I wait for that to happen I thought I would brainstorm some suggestions on how to make this thing a little more stable. 

1) Make the server application that runs on the DVR a little smarter. If there are network issues, set a timer on the connection and disconnect the session when it expires. Reset the state so that the next connection isn't victimized by the previous one. 

2) Make a Linux version of the app. Windows introduces too many of its own failings to name. 

3) Allow more than one PC to view the content. Unless you just know that the DVR is too slow to handle more than one client, it should be able to serve more than one at a time without taxing itself. The network connection is 100Mbps on the HR20. Will we be getting Gigabit on future versions? I know faster ethernet cards also require more CPU horsepower, but one assumes that is also coming in the newer boxes as well?

4) Figure out a means of letting people move content from one DVR to another. Even if you don't allow movement to just a plain PC/hard drive, there cannot be any harm in moving from one authenticated DVR to another. The user has already paid for it and demanding that he discard it in order to upgrade simply does not serve the customer's best interest. Charge for it if you like.. a $5 moving fee.. whatever.. now you've turned a problem into a revenue stream. 1 million upgrades a year = 5 million dollars in revenue... Hell make it $10 moving fee if you like.. though if you go any higher you might inspire the hackers to wanna bypass you.


----------



## RonnieT24

veryoldschool said:


> Setting aside that most hate Windows...
> Your Core 2 Duo is simply newer than the data base for the advisor.
> Your P4 is well below what works. When this Apps first was in test, I looked into what was the minimum hardware to run this. My first package was a 3 GHz P4 & nVida 6600GT and I could get everything but 1080i MPEG-4 to play, though 720p MPEG-4 would swamp my CPU loading.
> I've tested close to a dozen AGP cards and all ended up the same. I then worked on raising the the CPU clock.
> About the time I found a 3.4 GHz clock would work, they updated the App to utilize the h.264 decoding on the video chips that supported h.264.
> This allowed the ATI AGP cards to offload the MPEG-4 decoding.
> With this newer version and an ATI card, I could "underclock" the CPU down to below 2 GHz for MPEG-4, but suffered with MPEG-2 HD. Raising the clock speed up to 2.4 GHz was about when MPEG-2 HD played.
> I have yet to find a nVidia chip on an AGP card that supports h.264. So you have a video chip that doesn't support h.264 decoding and a P4 that is too slow, for MPEG-4.
> As for the network issues, I don't have them here, so I don't see your problem in quite some time. I have seen network problems and neither this app or the DVRs handle them well at all. Rebooting PCs & receivers is all that one can do to resolve this, "other than" looking into your network so this doesn't happen. Unlike other network "things" this is a streaming app and when a packet gets lost or comes too late, this app doesn't handle it or like it at all.


Thanks this is good info. I will play around on my desktop more and see what's what and report the results. I should mention that I am connecting to my network wirelessly (N) though 56mbps should be more than fast enough to stream video. But clearly it is as susceptible to interference as any wireless communication. My slingbox occasionally hiccups too but it buffers up to an hour.


----------



## veryoldschool

RonnieT24 said:


> I should mention that I am connecting to my network wirelessly (N) though 56mbps should be more than fast enough to stream video. But clearly it is as susceptible to interference as any wireless communication. My slingbox occasionally hiccups too but it buffers up to an hour.


What seems to be more important, is not "the speed" but the lost/late packets which effects this app just like MRV, since they both stream and have very small buffers.
I've been solely hardwired and now DECA [coax] networked. This makes all the difference.


----------



## RonnieT24

veryoldschool said:


> What seems to be more important, is not "the speed" but the lost/late packets which effects this app just like MRV, since they both stream and have very small buffers.
> I've been solely hardwired and now DECA [coax] networked. This makes all the difference.


Yeah I figure hardwiring would work better.. but I'm a laptop guy.. The desktop is really only there for storage anymore. Packet loss is a pain but it's handleable. The programmer just has to be willing to build in the appropriate handling. It's probably a little more work, but there has to be a better solution than just hanging and then refusing to let you access the data until you reboot. That's just way too much like Windows for my tastes. And I know the DVR aint runnin Windows.


----------



## veryoldschool

RonnieT24 said:


> Yeah I figure hardwiring would work better.. but I'm a laptop guy.. The desktop is really only there for storage anymore. Packet loss is a pain but it's handleable. The programmer just has to be willing to build in the appropriate handling. It's probably a little more work, but there has to be a better solution than just hanging and then refusing to let you access the data until you reboot. That's just way too much like Windows for my tastes. And I know the DVR aint runnin Windows.


I think [and only my opinion] this app may have run its development course. We used to see updates fairly often but haven't seen any in a very long time.
As a matter of fact it's coming up on almost a year that this release has been out.

I expect to see other features coming out and this may simply fade into the background.

I've heard rumors of playing recordings outside the home network.


----------



## RonnieT24

veryoldschool said:


> I think [and only my opinion] this app may have run its development course. We used to see updates fairly often but haven't seen any in a very long time.
> As a matter of fact it's coming up on almost a year that this release has been out.
> 
> I expect to see other features coming out and this may simply fade into the background.
> 
> I've heard rumors of playing recordings outside the home network.


Against my better judgement, I ripped out my GeForce 6200 AGP and went to trade it in on something a little more beefy. What I ended up with was a GeForce 8400 PCI with 512mb or memory. WHat was cool about it was that it was on sale at MicroCenter for $10 less than what I paid for the AGP card last week. Suuuuhhhhweeeettt!! When I get home from work I will install that puppy and see how it performs. One concern I have is its power requirements. I only have one PCI slot available so I wonder if adding this card will demand that I upgrade my power supply. Mind you it's a 400watter but one wonders about these things. Anyway I'll let ya know how the 8400 works out in the home unit tonight.


----------



## GordonT

I downloaded DIRECTV2PC from the Directv web site yesterday. I didn't notice if the download page indicated what version/release I was downloading, but when I look at the application file on my PC, it says that it is version 2.0.0.5717. Is there any difference between the version I got from the Directv web site and the version v5717 that can be downloaded from this site?


----------



## RonnieT24

GordonT said:


> I downloaded DIRECTV2PC from the Directv web site yesterday. I didn't notice if the download page indicated what version/release I was downloading, but when I look at the application file on my PC, it says that it is version 2.0.0.5717. Is there any difference between the version I got from the Directv web site and the version v5717 that can be downloaded from this site?


I'm pretty sure they are one and the same. My best guess is that the release is 2.0 and the version is 5717 which sounds like a build number in developer parlance At any rate.. it seems to be pretty persnickety about the connectivity to the network and your CPU and Graphics card horsepower. Some have apparently gotten it to work fairly consistently. I have not.. but I connect via a wireless network. It's 2010.. I have 5 laptops in the house.. I cannot be tethered to a wire.

Your mileage my vary!


----------



## RonnieT24

The latest chapter in my adventures. 

After I installed the ne NVidia card and rebooted the DVR I could get a playlist on my desktop and play back some stuff. But the playlist wasn't sorted the way I liked, so I went to menu to resort it. Big mistake. That took me back to "There are no record programs at this time" hell. Fortunately killing and restarting the app seems to have fixed that problem. What I've also learned is that while the new Vid Card helped, I still do not have enough CPU horsepower to run a browser AND the app at the same time. So I will sign off of here and log into the website using my laptop and see what the app does with the added memory and CPU cycles.


----------



## ejjames

DIRECTV2PC uses hardware acceleration, so any current graphics card should decode, leaving your CPU alone. My CPU stays between 5 and 10 percent.


----------



## RonnieT24

Okay this is where I go back to being critical of the app. Now that I have the GPU horsepower to run the app on my desktop, the DVR has decided "There are no recorded ..." .... no matter how I connect to it. What's even more galling is that Windows Media Center can see the content just fine. I can browse the entire content of my DVR using WMC titles and all. But of course it cannot play them. What this does tell me is that the DVR is talking on the network, and serving data, the stupid app just doesn't realize it. 

Now it occurs to me that the title information and the actual video data are on separate partitions. So that the playlist data is in a readable format but the physical video files are not only on the other partition but are also obviously in the encrypted format. The obvious disconnect here is that the app may not be smart enough to simply wait until the hard drive spins and locates the content. On a 1 TB drive that can sometimes take a while even when running on the native DVR. There must be some way of tuning the app to recognize that eventuality and not lock up just because it couldn't find the file it was looking for in a nanosecond.


----------



## veryoldschool

RonnieT24 said:


> What this does tell me is that the DVR is talking on the network, and serving data, the stupid app just doesn't realize it.


 I'm not sure it's "stupid", but yes it is a bit restrictive. I just for grins launched it again and checked my three DVR playlists. I'm not sure what it was doing, but each time I looked at a playlist, I had the spinning circle for a while. "To me" this shows that there is more than just reading the playlist. The files are encrypted and more that likely there needs to be some key shared with the app to play them. This may be what you're having problems with on your network and I'm not having here.


----------



## RonnieT24

veryoldschool said:


> I'm not sure it's "stupid", but yes it is a bit restrictive. I just for grins launched it again and checked my three DVR playlists. I'm not sure what it was doing, but each time I looked at a playlist, I had the spinning circle for a while. "To me" this shows that there is more than just reading the playlist. The files are encrypted and more that likely there needs to be some key shared with the app to play them. This may be what you're having problems with on your network and I'm not having here.


I have no doubt that the key gets embedded in the stream and there is handshaking between the DVR and the app which enables the content to be played. It may well be that the problem isn't the app or my network, but the DVR itself. It may simply not be responding fast enough to satisfy the app. I think I'll plug into my downstairs router where the DVR sits and get a hard connection going to test this theory. If I get good consistent playback, it may be another case for running a hardwire between the downstairs router which is functioning as an access point and the upstairs router which is connected to the DSL and the desktop. I using a Linksys wireless gaming adapter to bridge the two. My wife hates wires so I've tried to run as few as possible. Running one the length of the house is not going to sit well with her. No matter how neatly I tuck into the upper corners of the ceiling.


----------



## SteelersFan

So I installed Win 7 recently and download the latest version of DirecTV2PC. Had to use a new e-mail address to get a new activation key. Install it normally. Enter the new CD key and everything installs. Now the weird part:

When I first loaded it I had to activate it. I did so and it went fine downloading some new update and restarted. Now the activation prompt keeps coming up (1) You must activate CD Key by choosing... So I do this and it says "Activation successful", but then goes right back into that same screen again continuing this neverending activation loop. Any ideas?


----------



## JohnTivo

SteelersFan said:


> So I installed Win 7 recently and download the latest version of DirecTV2PC. Had to use a new e-mail address to get a new activation key. Install it normally. Enter the new CD key and everything installs. Now the weird part:
> 
> When I first loaded it I had to activate it. I did so and it went fine downloading some new update and restarted. Now the activation prompt keeps coming up (1) You must activate CD Key by choosing... So I do this and it says "Activation successful", but then goes right back into that same screen again continuing this neverending activation loop. Any ideas?


I'm having the same issue as you... haven't figured out how to fix it.


----------



## SteelersFan

JohnTivo said:


> I'm having the same issue as you... haven't figured out how to fix it.


I reinstalled one of the first versions I had from last year. It was a zip file so I don't quite remember where I received it from. I first uninstalled the new one and then used cccleaner to remove any remains of registry info. Rebooted and then installed this old version. It too wanted me to confirm activation again, but when done and successful, it actually went to the guide this time (fingers were crossed). When I rebooted, it asked me if I wanted to update to a new version. I haven't tried this yet as I was just happy to get the program working again. I'll see if it works tonight. Other than that, I can only suggest looking for an older version of the program and seeing if that works. It did for me and I'm running on Win 7. The version I tried was from last year and predated the two versions (that I know of) released this year.


----------



## elduque

Please let me know if you figure this out and where to get an earlier version of the software.

Gracias


----------



## jvmjr

I installed it last night on my wife's computer (win 7 home) and it works fine. Tried on my computer tonight (win 7 ult) and I get the activate over and over problem. Frustrating for sure.


----------



## SteelersFan

elduque said:


> Please let me know if you figure this out and where to get an earlier version of the software.
> 
> Gracias


The version I used that worked is DIRECTV.v5102_CyberLink_DMS081013-02.exe

It was contained in a zip file called
DIRECTV.v5102.zip

A google search indicates you can get it here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/archive/index.php/t-154169.html


----------



## veryoldschool

SteelersFan said:


> The version I used that worked is DIRECTV.v5102_CyberLink_DMS081013-02.exe
> 
> It was contained in a zip file called
> DIRECTV.v5102.zip
> 
> A google search indicates you can get it here:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/archive/index.php/t-154169.html


*Not Found*

The requested URL /d2pc/DIRECTV.v5102.zip was not found on this server.


----------



## SteelersFan

I'm more than happy to e-mail it out if you send me your e-mail address. For what it's worth, if I clicked "update" when it finds the new version it wants me to download it. I've done so, but in order to install it I'm asked to uninstall the old version which I'm afraid would take me back to square one. I think I'll stick with this old version for now. At least it works.


----------



## veryoldschool

SteelersFan said:


> I'm more than happy to e-mail it out if you send me your e-mail address. For what it's worth, if I clicked "update" when it finds the new version it wants me to download it. I've done so, but in order to install it I'm asked to uninstall the old version which I'm afraid would take me back to square one. I think I'll stick with this old version for now. At least it works.


Every time I got the new updated version, I had the new version uninstall the old one. Never had a problem.
This has been through all of these:
4109
4126
4224
4318
4330
4415
4423
4512
4526
4617
4628
4703
4710
4724
4802
4809
4815
4902
4919
5020
5102
5313
5426
5514
5628
5708
5717


----------



## SteelersFan

veryoldschool said:


> Every time I got the new updated version, I had the new version uninstall the old one. Never had a problem.
> This has been through all of these:
> 4109
> 4126
> 4224
> 4318
> 4330
> 4415
> 4423
> 4512
> 4526
> 4617
> 4628
> 4703
> 4710
> 4724
> 4802
> 4809
> 4815
> 4902
> 4919
> 5020
> 5102
> 5313
> 5426
> 5514
> 5628
> 5708
> 5717


I clicked "updated", downloaded the lastest version, let it uninstall my old version, and when it got done updating, it remained stuck in the neverending activation loop. Back to the basics again. Reinstalling the old version although it's a little slower. Of course I just tried playing some content for the first time since the re-install and it says my software is not activated. Going to try the revo uninstaller like a prior poster suggested. NOPE - Revo uninstaller = no change. Looks like a program I won't be using anytime soon. Can't play videos under the old version and can't get back activation on the new version.


----------



## jaybee

Just tried to install DIRECTV2PC on my new Windows 7 machine and get the activation loop as well. Tried to uninstall and re-install and the same problem.


----------



## SteelersFan

jaybee said:


> Just tried to install DIRECTV2PC on my new Windows 7 machine and get the activation loop as well. Tried to uninstall and re-install and the same problem.


Looks to be a software issue - maybe with 32 bit. That's what I'm running. Forget about installing an old version at this point. Even though I could install it and get past the activation, it wouldn't let me play content.


----------



## veryoldschool

SteelersFan said:


> Looks to be a software issue - maybe with 32 bit. That's what I'm running. Forget about installing an old version at this point. Even though I could install it and get past the activation, it wouldn't let me play content.


Win7 ultimate 32 bit here and it works fine.


----------



## ejjames

I have used Win 7 64bit successfully on 2 machines.


----------



## RonnieT24

SteelersFan said:


> Looks to be a software issue - maybe with 32 bit. That's what I'm running. Forget about installing an old version at this point. Even though I could install it and get past the activation, it wouldn't let me play content.


My first install was at this level so I never had this update problem that I can recall. I did get into a stupid activation loop but I just went and requested a new key be sent to my email address and that fixed that. I think I eventually had to go through about 5 keys before it stopped. Fortunately I have about 5 or 6 email addresses to choose from. I would try going back to the download site and getting a new activation key. For some reason, the app gets it panties twisted about the existing key, and there appears to be absolutely nothing one can do about it except get a new key. You can bet that even though you uninstall the software, there are bits of it left in the registry that cause this pain.


----------



## SteelersFan

RonnieT24 said:


> My first install was at this level so I never had this update problem that I can recall. I did get into a stupid activation loop but I just went and requested a new key be sent to my email address and that fixed that. I think I eventually had to go through about 5 keys before it stopped. Fortunately I have about 5 or 6 email addresses to choose from. I would try going back to the download site and getting a new activation key. For some reason, the app gets it panties twisted about the existing key, and there appears to be absolutely nothing one can do about it except get a new key. You can bet that even though you uninstall the software, there are bits of it left in the registry that cause this pain.


Did you have to keep uninstalling and reinstalling for the new keys?


----------



## kmontgom_34

I downloaded and installed. I then went to use one of my old keys and it said I needed to download a new one. I tried and D* said I had used up my requests for this e-mail. I did get a new key using my wifes e-mail and whe I go to activate with the new key it says it has activated and then goes right back to the activation screen? This being installed on my new workstation. any help would be greatly appreciated.

Ken Montgomery


----------



## JohnTivo

I still have not been able to get things working on my Win 7 64 Bit machine. I was on the phone with Directv for sometime and was basically told that because the software is still in beta, they cannot help me any further.


----------



## RonnieT24

SteelersFan said:


> Did you have to keep uninstalling and reinstalling for the new keys?


I don't remember the exact sequence that I performed the steps in. I have installed the software on three laptops and a desktop. Two of the laptops were too old and too slow so I didn't go beyond just installing on those. On the fastest of my laptops and on the desktop, I'm sure I re-installed at least once, by I could not swear to whether that was before or after the key business. Since my copy has pretty much stopped working at all and has basically stalled at "There are no recorded programs at th is time," I may go ahead and uninstall and re-install just to see if it gets any better. I am firmly of the mind that the problem is the app because my Windows7 Media Center can browse all the titles on the DVR up and down, it just can't play the file. Meanwhile the app tells me there are no recorded programs. When Microsoft can access your stuff better than you can, it may be time to rethink your career as a developer. LOL!


----------



## RonnieT24

I tried to uninstall the app and got a failure during the uninstall. I am now trapped in the activation loop. I have just rebooted my desktop in hopes of solving this.


----------



## mm1

I was also stuck in the activation loop so I uninstalled it and installed the 5717 version found here http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2221136#post2221136 All is working great!


----------



## mrfatboy

I had some extra time today to try Direct2PC out on my little ACER Revo 3600. The install worked perfectly and I was able to play HD & SD media from both my HR24 & HR23. It's only a 1.6ghz single core computer so I was very surprised that it worked.

Here are my specs.

Win 7 64 bit
Acer Revo 3600 Nvidia Ion (2 gig)
Connected to home 100mb home network.

The Acer computer was connected via RGB (Video) and mini audio jack out to a 55" LED LCD.

Like I as said, everything worked perfectly. It was like having another HR24 (sort of  )

For those of you that don't know, the Acer Revo 3600 is a very small computer (7" x 7" x 1"). The last time I check it cost $199 and came with keyboard and mouse. I'm not even sure if they sell them anymore. They also have a dual core model -- Acer Revo 3610.

Here is a youtube video about it 




Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## elduque

I uninstalled, then re-downloaded the program and received a new key and everything worked perfectly!

Thanks


----------



## RonnieT24

What are people using to uninstall the app? I have tried using the uninstall from Windows control panel as well as simply re-installing from the download and answering yes when it asks if I want to de-install the previous copy. Both fail with "#### - script run while ....." errors.


----------



## elduque

I used the Windows uninstall (Win 7 64bit) then downloaded the program again as a new install where a new key was issued. I only had to do it once, but others have had to get up to five different keys to get it to work.

I was previously stuck in the Activate Loop, not sure if that is your issue.

Thanks


----------



## RonnieT24

elduque said:


> I used the Windows uninstall (Win 7 64bit) then downloaded the program again as a new install where a new key was issued. I only had to do it once, but others have had to get up to five different keys to get it to work.
> 
> I was previously stuck in the Activate Loop, not sure if that is your issue.
> 
> Thanks


Here is what I get during the uninstall process:

Error 2503: Called RunScript when not marked in progress.

I click OK on that and I get

Error 2502: Called InstallFinalize when no install in progress

Click OK on that and I get

Error: 1603 Fatal error during installation

Consult Windows Installer Help(Msi.chm) or MSDN for more information.

Anybody have any idea what the hell that means?


----------



## JohnTivo

SUCCESS! Got past the activation loop finally on my new Win 7 Build.

Not sure exactly what did it, but here is what I did:

1) Downloaded the version 5717 from the first page of this thread.
2) Uninstalled the version that I downloaded from the directv site.
3) Change from dual monitor's to just a single monitor.
4) Switched from Aero theme to the Basic theme.
5) Installed software
6) Switched the compatibility to Vista SP2.

At this point the software ran, asked to Activate my key and then updated itself. Upon complete, it displayed my list from one of my dvrs.

Once I had everything running, I switched back to Dual Monitors... though for now I've left my theme set to basic.


----------



## jaybee

JohnTivo said:


> SUCCESS! Got past the activation loop finally on my new Win 7 Build.
> 
> Not sure exactly what did it, but here is what I did:
> 
> 1) Downloaded the version 5717 from the first page of this thread.
> 2) Uninstalled the version that I downloaded from the directv site.
> 3) Change from dual monitor's to just a single monitor.
> 4) Switched from Aero theme to the Basic theme.
> 5) Installed software
> 6) Switched the compatibility to Vista SP2.
> 
> At this point the software ran, asked to Activate my key and then updated itself. Upon complete, it displayed my list from one of my dvrs.
> 
> Once I had everything running, I switched back to Dual Monitors... though for now I've left my theme set to basic.


Thanks!
I did this without the monitor, theme changes and step 6 and it worked just perfect on my Windows 7/64 machine. I was already in single monitor and Basic theme anyway.


----------



## Sim-X

I have had this problem every since I started using DTV2PC. I really don't know what to do. I am running Win7, 3 Ghz Quad core, 4 gigs ram, 8600GT, dual dvi output - Anyway DTV2PC works perfect. Not choppy, doesn't lag, doesn't really slow down the computer. Anyway my problem is that with my dual monitor setup I like to keep it open on the 2nd monitor. However when I have it playing it screws up my internet. For example if I am signed on to yahoo messenger it will lag out sign me off and log me back on. When browsing some sites, sometimes it will lag out or take longer. It's only when DTV2PC is running it's almost like it's dropping packets. 

I have no idea how to fix it and it's very annoying. Does anyone have any suggestions or if you have a similar setup to mine does the same thing happen?


----------



## mrfatboy

Sim-X said:


> I have had this problem every since I started using DTV2PC. I really don't know what to do. I am running Win7, 3 Ghz Quad core, 4 gigs ram, 8600GT, dual dvi output - Anyway DTV2PC works perfect. Not choppy, doesn't lag, doesn't really slow down the computer. Anyway my problem is that with my dual monitor setup I like to keep it open on the 2nd monitor. However when I have it playing it screws up my internet. For example if I am signed on to yahoo messenger it will lag out sign me off and log me back on. When browsing some sites, sometimes it will lag out or take longer. It's only when DTV2PC is running it's almost like it's dropping packets.
> 
> I have no idea how to fix it and it's very annoying. Does anyone have any suggestions or if you have a similar setup to mine does the same thing happen?


What type of router do you have? firmware? If you have QOS (Quality of Service) on your router you might be able to play around with that to quarantee bandwidth for your other apps.


----------



## Sim-X

mrfatboy said:


> What type of router do you have? firmware? If you have QOS (Quality of Service) on your router you might be able to play around with that to quarantee bandwidth for your other apps.


Tomato Version 1.27 on a WRT54GL

I don't have QOS on, maybe I could configure that but I'm not to sure how to set it up for DTV2PC


----------



## mrfatboy

I have the wrt54gl also. But I have DD-WRT on it. I had Tomato before. I like the power of DD-WRT. I have not needed QOS so I have not set it up. I believe you just tell the router what application gets "how much" bandwidth. It should be relatively straight forward. You can PM me and maybe we can figure it out.


----------



## Sim-X

mrfatboy said:


> I have the wrt54gl also. But I have DD-WRT on it. I had Tomato before. I like the power of DD-WRT. I have not needed QOS so I have not set it up. I believe you just tell the router what application gets "how much" bandwidth. It should be relatively straight forward. You can PM me and maybe we can figure it out.


I'll try flashing to DD-WRT and see if that helps. I'll post the results.


----------



## mrfatboy

Use version 12533. NOT 13604!!!!!!!!! This version has bad Wifi.


----------



## Sim-X

mrfatboy said:


> Use version 12533. NOT 13604!!!!!!!!! This version has bad Wifi.


Whoops, already put it on

DD-WRT v24-sp2 (10/10/09) std
(SVN revision 13064)

Well it doesn't really matter, I have the exact same problem. My yahoo will still cut out and some sites lag out. Ugh.... I'm guessing it's something with my computer, gonna go back to tomato.


----------



## mrfatboy

Did you try the QOS? Maybe it's your router. I can stream from Dtv, run teamspeak, skype all at the same time.

I only have 1.2mbps down and 40kbps up. Crappy I know, but it works.


----------



## Sim-X

mrfatboy said:


> Did you try the QOS? Maybe it's your router. I can stream from Dtv, run teamspeak, skype all at the same time.
> 
> I only have 1.2mbps down and 40kbps up. Crappy I know, but it works.


Just put tomato back on (1.28 now) I'll try turning on QOS in tomato. Do you have your QOS on when u run all that stuff?


----------



## mrfatboy

I dont' run QOS. Everything works fine without it. I just looked at your "setup" page. My god!  maybe that's the problem  Are the problems you are having are from wireless with the wrt54gl? If so, that 13064 version is terrible for wireless.


----------



## Sim-X

mrfatboy said:


> I dont' run QOS. Everything works fine without it. I just looked at your "setup" page. My god!  maybe that's the problem  Are the problems you are having are from wireless with the wrt54gl? If so, that 13064 version is terrible for wireless.


ha, yea I gotta update that. For the most part it's still the same but I have made some changes. Well I tried QOS (default settings on Tomato) doesn't help any. I have my desktop plugged directly into the router and the box I am streaming from is plugged into a switch which plugs directly into the router. So no wireless. The other computers on the network work just fine when I am streaming (they don't lag out or have internet problems). Like I said the DirecTV2PC streams perfect it just lags my connection out.


----------



## Sim-X

Here is another odd thing, even with the stream paused I still have lag out problems. It's gotta be something with my computer. I have no idea what it could be. When the stream is paused it doesn't keep streaming data does it? Does anyone else have a similar problem as me or is it just my computer?


----------



## Sim-X

Check this out, http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10628790

The exact same problem as me only I don't play WOW but my other programs lag out randomly.


----------



## mrfatboy

Your computer is more than powerful enough to handle the stream. I am not sure if it keeps streaming when paused (like youtube). Another thing you can try just for giggles is to set yahoo and your other apps to work on your specific CORES of your comptuer. Maybe 3 or 4. and let Dtv run on 1 & 2. I'm not even sure if dtv uses multiple cores.

Go into task managers, click on processes, right click on the app and set the affinity to the cores you want to use. maybe you can isolate it that way.


----------



## Sim-X

mrfatboy said:


> Your computer is more than powerful enough to handle the stream. I am not sure if it keeps streaming when paused (like youtube). Another thing you can try just for giggles is to set yahoo and your other apps to work on your specific CORES of your comptuer. Maybe 3 or 4. and let Dtv run on 1 & 2. I'm not even sure if dtv uses multiple cores.
> 
> Go into task managers, click on processes, right click on the app and set the affinity to the cores you want to use. maybe you can isolate it that way.


Tried that, didn't help. Also tried compatibility mode, run as administrator and shutting off windows firewall. None of that helped.


----------



## dennisj00

QOS will have no effect on the internal LAN on any of the 'home' routers.


----------



## mrfatboy

Sim-X said:


> Tried that, didn't help. Also tried compatibility mode, run as administrator and shutting off windows firewall. None of that helped.


hmm, bad router? Is your wifi password protected? My friend had a similar problem last week and it turn out a neighbor was stealing his wifi causing him lag.


----------



## Sim-X

dennisj00 said:


> QOS will have no effect on the internal LAN on any of the 'home' routers.


Yea I was wondering about that. Well the other computers on the network don't suffer at all when I have it streaming. It's hardwired so there is plenty of bandwidth to go around.



mrfatboy said:


> hmm, bad router? Is your wifi password protected? My friend had a similar problem last week and it turn out a neighbor was stealing his wifi causing him lag.


Yea it's encrypted, I check for outside visitors and have never had a problem. Don't think it's that.


----------



## mrfatboy

bad lan socket on router? try swapping your cables. I'm running out of ideas


----------



## RonnieT24

RonnieT24 said:


> Here is what I get during the uninstall process:
> 
> Error 2503: Called RunScript when not marked in progress.
> 
> I click OK on that and I get
> 
> Error 2502: Called InstallFinalize when no install in progress
> 
> Click OK on that and I get
> 
> Error: 1603 Fatal error during installation
> 
> Consult Windows Installer Help(Msi.chm) or MSDN for more information.
> 
> Anybody have any idea what the hell that means?


In case anyone else runs into this.. I found the problem. As it turns out, Windows7 Home Premium has some quirk in it about registry access. Apparently only Administrator can perform certain functions and one is not allowed, at least on my copy, to enable that userid. Because I work for a software company, I just downloaded and installed the Windows7 Professional version, and am now able to do everything I want to do. Go figure.So I re-installed the app, got a new key anf fired it up and was able to watch on my desktop, though for some reason my laptop, running XPSP3 remains unable to playback the content at this time. 
I have now been upgraded to the newHR24 which I love.. and so far I can still watch the content on my HR20 and the external drive.When I get a chance, I plan to swing that drive over to another laptop where I have PVRexplorer installed to see if I can access the files directly. The bad news is that after working perfectly the first day after the installation, DirecTV2PC is now demanding that I activate him again. This is F-in annoying to say the least. Don't know when I will get a chance to play with that again. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## RonnieT24

Sim-X said:


> Yea I was wondering about that. Well the other computers on the network don't suffer at all when I have it streaming. It's hardwired so there is plenty of bandwidth to go around.
> 
> Yea it's encrypted, I check for outside visitors and have never had a problem. Don't think it's that.


I am unable to view your setup. Though I might have some ideas if I could ..


----------



## paco1986

I am using an old CRT monitor to view content. But the video is partially cut off. Half of the image is on the screen, and the other half is off screen.

Is there any way to fix this? Or do I need to get a new monitor? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## veryoldschool

paco1986 said:


> I am using an old CRT monitor to view content. But the video is partially cut off. Half of the image is on the screen, and the other half is off screen.
> 
> Is there any way to fix this? Or do I need to get a new monitor? Any help is appreciated!


Strange. I've used CRTs without problems "and" you can size the window also, so you should be able to move it from fullscreen to what you need.


----------



## paco1986

veryoldschool said:


> Strange. I've used CRTs without problems "and" you can size the window also, so you should be able to move it from fullscreen to what you need.


I only see the minimize, restore down, maximize, and close options on the top right hand corner of the program. Clicking on any of these don't do anything, the image is still cut in half. It seems like the 16:9 video is not being converted to properly fit my 4:3 CRT monitor. Therefore, only half of the image is displayed on the screen.


----------



## veryoldschool

paco1986 said:


> I only see the minimize, restore down, maximize, and close options on the top right hand corner of the program. Clicking on any of these don't do anything, the image is still cut in half. It seems like the 16:9 video is not being converted to properly fit my 4:3 CRT monitor. Therefore, only half of the image is displayed on the screen.


Here are the screen shots of the upper right of the window:








This is in window mode









This is full screen

What Setting is your desktop?


----------



## paco1986

veryoldschool said:


> Here are the screen shots of the upper right of the window:
> View attachment 22957
> 
> 
> This is in window mode
> 
> View attachment 22958
> 
> 
> This is full screen
> 
> What Setting is your desktop?


Changing from window to full screen mode (or vice versa) doesn't do anything.

Let me clarify that the problem is only when viewing content. When I am on the main menu or the playlist, those are displayed properly. Nothing is cut off. But the moment I start playing video, the image does fill the whole screen but is cut in half.


----------



## veryoldschool

paco1986 said:


> Changing from window to full screen mode (or vice versa) doesn't do anything.
> 
> Let me clarify that the problem is only when viewing content. When I am on the main menu or the playlist, those are displayed properly. Nothing is cut off. But the moment I start playing video, the image does fill the whole screen but is cut in half.


"Well" then I have no clues since everything plays here in the same size window, whether it's the menu/playlist, or the video, or whether full screen or sized window.


----------



## RonnieT24

paco1986 said:


> Changing from window to full screen mode (or vice versa) doesn't do anything.
> 
> Let me clarify that the problem is only when viewing content. When I am on the main menu or the playlist, those are displayed properly. Nothing is cut off. But the moment I start playing video, the image does fill the whole screen but is cut in half.


It is likely that the screen resolution you have chosen on the CRT is larger than your screen and the application is taking advantage of that. What is the resolution you have set on it? Check that by:

right clicking on some empty space on your desktop screen

scroll down to "properties"

When the "Display Properties" windows comes up, click on the rightmost tab at the top of it which should read "settings."

I would start out with a very basic setting. Like maybe 1024x768. There is a pretty good chance that since you had to get a fancy schmancy graphics card to run the app, it supports much higher resolutions than your old card did and it's choosing a default resolution which is most likely widesreen even though the old CRT is 4:3. You will likely have to do some playing around to find a 4:3 setting. You should be able to see the shape of the little "monitor" in the "Display properties" window change when you move between aspect ratios.


----------



## paco1986

RonnieT24 said:


> It is likely that the screen resolution you have chosen on the CRT is larger than your screen and the application is taking advantage of that. What is the resolution you have set on it? Check that by:
> 
> right clicking on some empty space on your desktop screen
> 
> scroll down to "properties"
> 
> When the "Display Properties" windows comes up, click on the rightmost tab at the top of it which should read "settings."
> 
> I would start out with a very basic setting. Like maybe 1024x768. There is a pretty good chance that since you had to get a fancy schmancy graphics card to run the app, it supports much higher resolutions than your old card did and it's choosing a default resolution which is most likely widesreen even though the old CRT is 4:3. You will likely have to do some playing around to find a 4:3 setting. You should be able to see the shape of the little "monitor" in the "Display properties" window change when you move between aspect ratios.


That did it, thanks! The resolution was set at 1024x768. I played around with different resolutions until it displayed the video properly. It finally settled on 1600x1200 for DIRECTV2PC. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## oldcrooner

Probably this has been covered before but I really don't want to wade through at least a years postings....I just had to reinstall Directv2PC since my hard-drive had to be replaced. Installation went OK but when I try to play anything in my Playlist, the program plays for a few seconds, then I get the message box "Directv2PC cannot play the video content because your computer or monitor does not support the playback of protected content." I haven't used Directv2PC for awhile and in the meantime changed monitors. Is it because my new monitor is now connected to the computer via DVI? It's the same graphics card being used as previously only then it was connected via VGA. Is there any way to correct this or work around it? The monitor has HDMI inputs but I think the computer only outputs VGA and DVI. Would a DVI to HDMI cable make any difference? Thanks from an old man for any assistance.


----------



## veryoldschool

oldcrooner said:


> Probably this has been covered before but I really don't want to wade through at least a years postings....I just had to reinstall Directv2PC since my hard-drive had to be replaced. Installation went OK but when I try to play anything in my Playlist, the program plays for a few seconds, then I get the message box "Directv2PC cannot play the video content because your computer or monitor does not support the playback of protected content." I haven't used Directv2PC for awhile and in the meantime changed monitors. Is it because my new monitor is now connected to the computer via DVI? It's the same graphics card being used as previously only then it was connected via VGA. Is there any way to correct this or work around it? The monitor has HDMI inputs but I think the computer only outputs VGA and DVI. Would a DVI to HDMI cable make any difference? Thanks from an old man for any assistance.


Check out the errors in post #7 of this thread.
It isn't the DVI, as I'm using it to my monitor, but the digital connection does need to support HDCP, where the analog [VGA] doesn't.
You video card & monitor both need to support HDCP to use a digital connection.


----------



## RonnieT24

paco1986 said:


> That did it, thanks! The resolution was set at 1024x768. I played around with different resolutions until it displayed the video properly. It finally settled on 1600x1200 for DIRECTV2PC. Thanks again for your help!


Always happy to be of service. Frankly I'm more than a little surprised that it wanted a BIGGER resolution than what you had. That's certainly counter-intuitive to me but I normally work with servers.. PCs and laptops are just toy computers to me. LOL!


----------



## paco1986

RonnieT24 said:


> Always happy to be of service. Frankly I'm more than a little surprised that it wanted a BIGGER resolution than what you had. That's certainly counter-intuitive to me but I normally work with servers.. PCs and laptops are just toy computers to me. LOL!


Well, it does seem that DIRECTV2PC liked the 1024x768 resolution after all! I had to *first* start DIRECTV2PC, and *then* change resolutions in order for the video to display properly.

What I kept on doing was change the resolution before/after running DIRECTV2PC. And that would do absolutely nothing. Strange indeed!


----------



## RonnieT24

In case anyone is interested, I am now in day 7 of having my old DVR disconnected from the satellite and I am still copying my stuff from it with no problems. I even mistakenly power-cycled it once and it spent 10 minutes trying to find a satellite signal until I hit "List" and up came my content. This is exciting.


----------



## KoRn

I had to reformat my pc. Where can I dl the latest software version again for I can reuse my key? All I see is the advisor and submit name/email for a new key on directvs site.


----------



## veryoldschool

KoRn said:


> I had to reformat my pc. Where can I dl the latest software version again for I can reuse my key? All I see is the advisor and submit name/email for a new key on directvs site.


Links are in the first post of this thread. You should be able to reuse your old key, as it works for me, but some have had problems.


----------



## oldcrooner

veryoldschool said:


> Check out the errors in post #7 of this thread.
> It isn't the DVI, as I'm using it to my monitor, but the digital connection does need to support HDCP, where the analog [VGA] doesn't.
> You video card & monitor both need to support HDCP to use a digital connection.


Thanks for the tips! I suppose the problem is that the video card (NVIDIA geforce 7300LE) does not support HDCP, as I know my Samsung T240HD does. It would have been nice to have used Directv2Pc again but I really don't want to replace the video card at this time and it would be a PIA to switch cables every time I wanted to use it. IMHO, this HDCP paranoia is ridiculous and really doesn't do anything to thwart the big-time media copiers. Am I correct that the original version of Directv2PC didn't have the HDCP crap in it?


----------



## veryoldschool

oldcrooner said:


> Thanks for the tips! I suppose the problem is that the video card (NVIDIA geforce 7300LE) does not support HDCP, as I know my Samsung T240HD does. It would have been nice to have used Directv2Pc again but I really don't want to replace the video card at this time and it would be a PIA to switch cables every time I wanted to use it. IMHO, this HDCP paranoia is ridiculous and really doesn't do anything to thwart the big-time media copiers. Am I correct that the original version of Directv2PC didn't have the HDCP crap in it?


What I do know is things have changed, but it may be in the recordings more than this app. I say this because there was a time that new recordings would give me this error and yet if I played a much older recording it would play. Both were HD.
If you monitor does support HDCP, then a new video card might be only $50 that supports HDCP.
If you're still using an AGP video card, then ATI chips are out there cheap.
I paid $100 for an Asus ATI 3650 AGP and it worked fine until the motherboard took a dump. Now it's simply laying around as all my other PCs have PCIe slots.


----------



## jgmiller31

I've been using Directv2PC for over a year with XP Pro and love it. I recently switched to Windows 7 and reinstalled the newest version of the software and it works great but I have one very strange problem.

I'm using it on a wired network with a Gb NIC and switch, like I said the playback is great. No drop outs or anything, my PC isn't taxed either, just running the software I'm only consuming about 15% CPU. 

So the problem is this, I do a remote desktop connection over a SSH tunnel to my work desktop and when I'm using Directv2PC every 5 minutes or so it drops connection. I thought it was the NIC so I replaced it with a better one and it didn't help. From what I can tell nothing is overwhelming anything, I also started a ping to Google to see if any packets dropped and none did.

This is such a strange problem if anyone has any suggestions to diagnose it I'd appreciate it.


----------



## RonnieT24

jgmiller31 said:


> I've been using Directv2PC for over a year with XP Pro and love it. I recently switched to Windows 7 and reinstalled the newest version of the software and it works great but I have one very strange problem.
> 
> I'm using it on a wired network with a Gb NIC and switch, like I said the playback is great. No drop outs or anything, my PC isn't taxed either, just running the software I'm only consuming about 15% CPU.
> 
> So the problem is this, I do a remote desktop connection over a SSH tunnel to my work desktop and when I'm using Directv2PC every 5 minutes or so it drops connection. I thought it was the NIC so I replaced it with a better one and it didn't help. From what I can tell nothing is overwhelming anything, I also started a ping to Google to see if any packets dropped and none did.
> 
> This is such a strange problem if anyone has any suggestions to diagnose it I'd appreciate it.


This sounds a lot like the office VPN tunnel throttling you. Which connection drops? The tunnel to the office or the DirecTv2PC connection? If you've got a linux system somewhere that can capture tcpdump data you can monitor to see who might be sending a TCP reset to the connection. After that you can use wireshark or something similar to look at the output. If the source is your office VPN then there isn't going to be much you can do about it. Lots of companies setup their VPN to make it difficult to stream video in.. for obvious reasons.


----------



## Sim-X

mrfatboy said:


> bad lan socket on router? try swapping your cables. I'm running out of ideas


Just tried that now, still having issues.



RonnieT24 said:


> I am unable to view your setup. Though I might have some ideas if I could ..


I have a WRT54GL running latest version of Tomato. My new HR24-500 is connected to a EZXS88W. The switch connects to the WRT54GL and my computer is connected to the WRT54GL. I have also tried hooking the HR24 directly into the WRT54GL along with the computer as well as hooking the computer into the switch with the HR24. I'm pretty much at a dead end.

Does anyone else even have the same issue is me or is it just me? I mean there is this post

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10628790

Which is what is happening to me, but does it do this for any of you guys at all?


----------



## jgmiller31

RonnieT24 said:


> This sounds a lot like the office VPN tunnel throttling you. Which connection drops? The tunnel to the office or the DirecTv2PC connection? If you've got a linux system somewhere that can capture tcpdump data you can monitor to see who might be sending a TCP reset to the connection. After that you can use wireshark or something similar to look at the output. If the source is your office VPN then there isn't going to be much you can do about it. Lots of companies setup their VPN to make it difficult to stream video in.. for obvious reasons.


The VPN tunnel drops, thanks I'll check that I was going to do a capture but I couldn't think of what I'd actually look for, the TCP reset gives me somewhere to start. Actually since I'm in charge of our VPN I know it's not throttling however that doesn't mean there isn't some contention that is occurring that would cause a reset. The tunnel by the way is just a simple SSH affair nothing elaborate.


----------



## KoRn

Thanks. I seen that but was not sure if it was the latest version.



veryoldschool said:


> Links are in the first post of this thread. You should be able to reuse your old key, as it works for me, but some have had problems.


----------



## RonnieT24

jgmiller31 said:


> The VPN tunnel drops, thanks I'll check that I was going to do a capture but I couldn't think of what I'd actually look for, the TCP reset gives me somewhere to start. Actually since I'm in charge of our VPN I know it's not throttling however that doesn't mean there isn't some contention that is occurring that would cause a reset. The tunnel by the way is just a simple SSH affair nothing elaborate.


If you're doing ssh from a linux host you can strace it along with tcpdump to see if you can isolate the cause of the reset. Unfortunately in most cases all you will see is "connection reset by peer" but if you can line that up with the tcpdump there will be a TCP reset in there somewhere and you should be able to dig out the source. If you're using windows based SSH I don't know what facilities there are to trace him, but wireshark should provide some assistance there. If you are doing it from windows you may wanna try letting putty do the tunneling. It's pretty good and reliable at it. Then again, you might already be using putty and I'm preaching to the choir here! LOL!


----------



## RonnieT24

Sim-X said:


> Just tried that now, still having issues.
> 
> I have a WRT54GL running latest version of Tomato. My new HR24-500 is connected to a EZXS88W. The switch connects to the WRT54GL and my computer is connected to the WRT54GL. I have also tried hooking the HR24 directly into the WRT54GL along with the computer as well as hooking the computer into the switch with the HR24. I'm pretty much at a dead end.
> 
> Does anyone else even have the same issue is me or is it just me? I mean there is this post
> 
> http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=10628790
> 
> Which is what is happening to me, but does it do this for any of you guys at all?


Reading your problem and the other user side by side I become suspicious of the ISPs involved here. I cannot see a reason that the DVR would be placing additional load on your internet connection but maybe someone more familiar with the app can say? Are you able to monitor the upstream traffic to your provide and contrast that to what moves between the two routers on behalf of the DVR? I'd begin by trying to determine if indeed the app is talking to somebody out on the net. It shouldn't be, but the fact that it tries to check for update every time you start it tells me it at least tries at startup and it may well continue to talk outbound all the time it's running, which could be leading to issues with your ISP upstream.

Today I am going to be installing a couple of ethernet over powerline converters which have an advertised throughput of 200mpbs into my equation. This will be an attempt to see if going "hardwired" resolves my issues. Once I get it to play the content consistently I will take a stab at trying to monitor the traffic characteristics.


----------



## jgmiller31

RonnieT24 said:


> If you're doing ssh from a linux host you can strace it along with tcpdump to see if you can isolate the cause of the reset. Unfortunately in most cases all you will see is "connection reset by peer" but if you can line that up with the tcpdump there will be a TCP reset in there somewhere and you should be able to dig out the source. If you're using windows based SSH I don't know what facilities there are to trace him, but wireshark should provide some assistance there. If you are doing it from windows you may wanna try letting putty do the tunneling. It's pretty good and reliable at it. Then again, you might already be using putty and I'm preaching to the choir here! LOL!


The server side of the tunnel is Linux the client side is Windows, not using Putty but an app called EnTunnel. Great little program all it does is SSH tunnels and it does it very well. You've given me an idea though, I could replace it with Putty and see if the connection still drops. If it doesn't at least I know it's some interaction on the connection with EnTunnel, if it still does with Putty then it might be somewhere in the TCP stack.

I will let you know what happens.


----------



## RonnieT24

Hmm after installing the powerline adapter, I find that I am now fallen victim of the dreaded "your screen is not configured for screen capture protection..." yadda yadda yadda.. Now I gotta go dig that set of posts out .. Darn.. Oh yeah.. this configuration also allows me to see both DVRS on the network.. b ut once connected to one there appears to be no way get to the other one.. Any tips guys?


----------



## RonnieT24

RonnieT24 said:


> Hmm after installing the powerline adapter, I find that I am now fallen victim of the dreaded "your screen is not configured for screen capture protection..." yadda yadda yadda.. Now I gotta go dig that set of posts out .. Darn.. Oh yeah.. this configuration also allows me to see both DVRS on the network.. b ut once connected to one there appears to be no way get to the other one.. Any tips guys?


Oh yeah.. my config

Windows7 
2.5GHz P4 2 Gb RAM
NVidia GeForce 8400 512Mb PCI

Two monitors
FujitsuB19-1 Monitor
Vivitron 17 inch

I disable the old Vivitron upon seeing the error as I recalled some had reported problem running dual monitors.


----------



## veryoldschool

RonnieT24 said:


> Hmm after installing the powerline adapter, I find that I am now fallen victim of the dreaded "your screen is not configured for screen capture protection..." yadda yadda yadda.. Now I gotta go dig that set of posts out .. Darn.. Oh yeah.. this configuration also allows me to see both DVRS on the network.. b ut once connected to one there appears to be no way get to the other one.. Any tips guys?





RonnieT24 said:


> Oh yeah.. my config
> 
> Windows7
> 2.5GHz P4 2 Gb RAM
> NVidia GeForce 8400 512Mb PCI
> 
> Two monitors
> FujitsuB19-1 Monitor
> Vivitron 17 inch
> 
> I disable the old Vivitron upon seeing the error as I recalled some had reported problem running dual monitors.


To change DVRs: click menu, then system setup, then Pick Receiver, then click on the receiver shown to give the drop down menu. use the up/down arrows and when you select one make sure you click on it to "set it" as the one you want.

This version has dual/multi monitor support, but you either need to go VGA or have them all support HDCP.
"I think", someone has found a work around by starting the app on one monitor and then dragging the window over to the other that wasn't supporting HDCP. But :shrug:


----------



## RonnieT24

veryoldschool said:


> To change DVRs: click menu, then system setup, then Pick Receiver, then click on the receiver shown to give the drop down menu. use the up/down arrows and when you select one make sure you click on it to "set it" as the one you want.
> 
> This version has dual/multi monitor support, but you either need to go VGA or have them all support HDCP.
> "I think", someone has found a work around by starting the app on one monitor and then dragging the window over to the other that wasn't supporting HDCP. But :shrug:


Thanks.. I was able to move between monitors on the fly using your instructions. I still has the "screen capture protection" error for a while but I saw that my driver was dated April of 2009 so I updated the driver. WIndows 7 is interesting because it purports to have updated the driver on the fly.. as in it did not ask me to reboot. But the flatscreen went black on me after the update and the app hung. I killed the app, restarted it on the older screen and then dragged it to the new one. Now however I have lost my ability to control the content. I don't have the PAUSE/FF/REW/SKIP buttons we all know and love. Going to reboot to see if that fixes.


----------



## Sim-X

RonnieT24 said:


> Reading your problem and the other user side by side I become suspicious of the ISPs involved here. I cannot see a reason that the DVR would be placing additional load on your internet connection but maybe someone more familiar with the app can say? Are you able to monitor the upstream traffic to your provide and contrast that to what moves between the two routers on behalf of the DVR? I'd begin by trying to determine if indeed the app is talking to somebody out on the net. It shouldn't be, but the fact that it tries to check for update every time you start it tells me it at least tries at startup and it may well continue to talk outbound all the time it's running, which could be leading to issues with your ISP upstream.
> 
> Today I am going to be installing a couple of ethernet over powerline converters which have an advertised throughput of 200mpbs into my equation. This will be an attempt to see if going "hardwired" resolves my issues. Once I get it to play the content consistently I will take a stab at trying to monitor the traffic characteristics.


I don't think it's a problem with the ISP. My internet is rock solid an no other computers are affected (bandwidth wise) on the network except the one running DTV2PC. I do have a dual monitor setup. Maybe I will try disabling one of the monitors to see if that helps. Both monitors do support HDCP and have never had any issues with that.

My experience with power-line adapters has been pretty bad. They are not nearly as great as they are cracked up to be. I don't even use them anymore, I only used them for the downstairs DVR the other 2 DVR's I have area hardwired.


----------



## RonnieT24

RonnieT24 said:


> Thanks.. I was able to move between monitors on the fly using your instructions. I still has the "screen capture protection" error for a while but I saw that my driver was dated April of 2009 so I updated the driver. WIndows 7 is interesting because it purports to have updated the driver on the fly.. as in it did not ask me to reboot. But the flatscreen went black on me after the update and the app hung. I killed the app, restarted it on the older screen and then dragged it to the new one. Now however I have lost my ability to control the content. I don't have the PAUSE/FF/REW/SKIP buttons we all know and love. Going to reboot to see if that fixes.


Yep rebooting seems to have repaired my connection and restored my controls. I am now fully functional with the app on my desktop. Since my laptop had to go in for service I will have to wait and see if getting a wired connection also solved any issues there.


----------



## RonnieT24

Sim-X said:


> I don't think it's a problem with the ISP. My internet is rock solid an no other computers are affected (bandwidth wise) on the network except the one running DTV2PC. I do have a dual monitor setup. Maybe I will try disabling one of the monitors to see if that helps. Both monitors do support HDCP and have never had any issues with that.
> 
> My experience with power-line adapters has been pretty bad. They are not nearly as great as they are cracked up to be. I don't even use them anymore, I only used them for the downstairs DVR the other 2 DVR's I have area hardwired.


The QOS software at the ISP might be intelligent enough to isolate and sever only the "offending" session. It may be seeing the DTV app stream as some form of denial of service attack. Who knows with these deals? Disabling one monitor has worked in other scenarios so it may help here, though the fact that it only drops the internet connection and not the stream leads me to doubt it.

The powerline adapter I got is a SHARP model and so far so good. I'm not sure I'm getting 200 mpbs as advertised and won't really know until I try to actually transfer some data between systems but for streaming video it has proven excellent so far. I have streamed from both my DVRs as well as been able to browse the external drive which has been serving as my offload location for the HR20 content which I will be sending back to DTV soon. I still have another 300 hours or so of content to copy so it could take all of August. The good news is the HR20 shows no sign of caring that it cannot talk back to the mothership. Now I just gotta go buy myself a new drive to copy the stuff off to. My 750Gb is full.. I need a 2TB to go on sale so I can go to that. At HD resolution I am running about 3Gb per hour which means I will need at least 900 Gb usable space to get the rest of my stuff (really my wife's stuff saved off.) I am also stoked about the media sharing capabilities of the new DVRs. Especially the part where it can play stuff off other computers on the network. This should enable me to play the saved content on my TV downstairs without having to burn 500 hours worth of DVDs. This is a huge win for yours truly. LOL!


----------



## Sim-X

RonnieT24 said:


> The QOS software at the ISP might be intelligent enough to isolate and sever only the "offending" session. It may be seeing the DTV app stream as some form of denial of service attack. Who knows with these deals? Disabling one monitor has worked in other scenarios so it may help here, though the fact that it only drops the internet connection and not the stream leads me to doubt it.
> 
> The powerline adapter I got is a SHARP model and so far so good. I'm not sure I'm getting 200 mpbs as advertised and won't really know until I try to actually transfer some data between systems but for streaming video it has proven excellent so far. I have streamed from both my DVRs as well as been able to browse the external drive which has been serving as my offload location for the HR20 content which I will be sending back to DTV soon. I still have another 300 hours or so of content to copy so it could take all of August. The good news is the HR20 shows no sign of caring that it cannot talk back to the mothership. Now I just gotta go buy myself a new drive to copy the stuff off to. My 750Gb is full.. I need a 2TB to go on sale so I can go to that. At HD resolution I am running about 3Gb per hour which means I will need at least 900 Gb usable space to get the rest of my stuff (really my wife's stuff saved off.) I am also stoked about the media sharing capabilities of the new DVRs. Especially the part where it can play stuff off other computers on the network. This should enable me to play the saved content on my TV downstairs without having to burn 500 hours worth of DVDs. This is a huge win for yours truly. LOL!


Grab this one quick

http://cgi.ebay.com/Western-Digital...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3caf9dd9d0

guy has alright feedback, that's an awesome price. I paid like 150 or 160 something like that. I really don't remember. Otherwise I think buy.com sells on eBay if you rather buy from a more reputable dealer.

Glad you like the powerlines. I didn't like mine at all. The ones from DTV sucked and the linksys ones I got were a little better but not even close to claimed speeds.

Here is where I got mine a while back. I already have it installed in my HR24 and works great and worked great in my HR22 as well. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AV-GP-WD20E...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5887cb434e


----------



## tomtuttle

I would like to get DirecTV2PC to run on the following platform, but am having problems:

Asus P7H55-M Pro / i3-530 Clarkdale / Integrated Intel HD GPU / 4 GB RAM / XP Professional / Copper ethernet to both the computer and HR21-100.

The Playback advisor fails on Hardware acceleration, Screen Capture and Graphics card. The program runs, but trying to stream content results in the "Screen Capture" error.

I have tried rebooting the receiver and updating the Asus drivers.

It appears that DirecTV2PC simply doesn't recognize the capability of the Intel graphics chipset, which should be more than adequate technically for the task. 

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## djc6

I've been struggling for weeks to get DirecTV2PC working 100%

My equipment:

HR21-700 Receiver plugging into my Wi-Fi router. I'm using 5Ghz only 802.11n. My laptop is a Macbook Pro 13" which I am running Windows 7 32-bit on via Bootcamp. 2.53Ghz Core 2 Duo, 4GB ram, NVidia GeForce 9400M graphics card.

Originally, I was using 802.11n over 2.4Ghz and DirecTV2PC was essentially unusable. Now over 5Ghz it works pretty well, EXCEPT when I start moving around the timeline of the program. For example, if I fast forward, or I click on a certain part of the time line for the program - guaranteed to stop the stream. If I watch a program start to finish, its mostly OK - I just can't fast forward commercials.

Anything I can do to remedy this situation? Do newer DVRs work better than my HR21?


----------



## RonnieT24

Sim-X said:


> Grab this one quick
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Western-Digital...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3caf9dd9d0
> 
> guy has alright feedback, that's an awesome price. I paid like 150 or 160 something like that. I really don't remember. Otherwise I think buy.com sells on eBay if you rather buy from a more reputable dealer.
> 
> Glad you like the powerlines. I didn't like mine at all. The ones from DTV sucked and the linksys ones I got were a little better but not even close to claimed speeds.
> 
> Here is where I got mine a while back. I already have it installed in my HR24 and works great and worked great in my HR22 as well.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-AV-GP-WD20E...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5887cb434e


Thanks for the tip on the hard drives.. but I am fortunate enough to work literally a block away from Frys in Sunnyvale. Meaning, the minute I see a great price I can walk over and snare it. They had a 2 TB Seagate on sale for $89 a coupla weeks ago .. I passed on that one because I didn't have an immediate need but I fully expect that sale to come back around. I mean it was probably a Maxtor drive in reality, but with a 5 year warranty same difference to me. I have been watching the powerline adapters for a while. The Netgear and Linksys units were quite a bit more expensive (from $90 a pair to > $200 a pair) whereas the SHARPS where < $40 for the pair. Of course this is day one with them in operation so we'll see.


----------



## ejjames

"Run as administrator" cleared up my problems. YMMV


----------



## gjlowe

veryoldschool said:


> I wish I had an answer.
> I'm using Win7 32 without issues and I've read posts here from others using 64 bit that works too.


It's been a couple of months, but I thought I'd check again. Can anyone else help with my problem of Directv2PC not installing on my Windows 7 x64 box? I get the "1628: Failed to complete installation" error. Again, I have tried "run as administrator", compatibility mode in various OS versions, and still cannot get it to work. Thanks again.


----------



## Xsabresx

I learned something interesting recently that I dont recall being brought up (though I havent been in this thread in some time)

I have an ATI card with dual DVI outputs. One side is connected with a displayport adapter to my tv so I can get HDMI and Audio from the video card. The other side is connected via DVI-HDMI cable to my monitor. 

Directv2PC has been working great until I hooked up the TV. Now I get the HDCP error. Turns out the video card is only HDCP through one of the outputs (the output that is going to the tv. I had the monitor on that output but switched them because that output passes audio)

In essence it left me with a choice. Either have the ability to use Directv2PC or have my TV connected. I really only used Directv2PC if the wife was watching something on tv..........sooooooooooo bye bye Directv2PC. The computer as an HTPC is more important.


----------



## djc6

djc6 said:


> I've been struggling for weeks to get DirecTV2PC working 100%
> 
> My equipment:
> 
> HR21-700 Receiver plugging into my Wi-Fi router. I'm using 5Ghz only 802.11n. My laptop is a Macbook Pro 13" which I am running Windows 7 32-bit on via Bootcamp. 2.53Ghz Core 2 Duo, 4GB ram, NVidia GeForce 9400M graphics card.
> 
> Originally, I was using 802.11n over 2.4Ghz and DirecTV2PC was essentially unusable. Now over 5Ghz it works pretty well, EXCEPT when I start moving around the timeline of the program. For example, if I fast forward, or I click on a certain part of the time line for the program - guaranteed to stop the stream. If I watch a program start to finish, its mostly OK - I just can't fast forward commercials.
> 
> Anything I can do to remedy this situation? Do newer DVRs work better than my HR21?


Well, I replaced my D-Link DAP-2553 access point with a Netgear WNDR3700 router and now I have no problems with DirecTV2PC - I can skip all around the timeline without any problems!


----------



## ejjames

Xsabresx said:


> I learned something interesting recently that I dont recall being brought up (though I havent been in this thread in some time)
> 
> I have an ATI card with dual DVI outputs. One side is connected with a displayport adapter to my tv so I can get HDMI and Audio from the video card. The other side is connected via DVI-HDMI cable to my monitor.
> 
> Directv2PC has been working great until I hooked up the TV. Now I get the HDCP error. Turns out the video card is only HDCP through one of the outputs (the output that is going to the tv. I had the monitor on that output but switched them because that output passes audio)
> 
> In essence it left me with a choice. Either have the ability to use Directv2PC or have my TV connected. I really only used Directv2PC if the wife was watching something on tv..........sooooooooooo bye bye Directv2PC. The computer as an HTPC is more important.


Sorry you are unable to find a solution to make it work for you. My dilemma is different, in that my monitor has 2 digital inputs, DVI and HDMI. But only the HDMI input is HDCP compliant, which makes the DVI port virtually useless in this day and age.


----------



## Xsabresx

ejjames said:


> Sorry you are unable to find a solution to make it work for you. My dilemma is different, in that my monitor has 2 digital inputs, DVI and HDMI. But only the HDMI input is HDCP compliant, which makes the DVI port virtually useless in this day and age.


My monitor is the same. Has both DVI and HDMI. To get Directv2PC to work I had to use the HDMI connection.


----------



## mitchflorida

tomtuttle said:


> I would like to get DirecTV2PC to run on the following platform, but am having problems:
> 
> Asus P7H55-M Pro / i3-530 Clarkdale / Integrated Intel HD GPU / 4 GB RAM / XP Professional / Copper ethernet to both the computer and HR21-100.
> 
> The Playback advisor fails on Hardware acceleration, Screen Capture and Graphics card. The program runs, but trying to stream content results in the "Screen Capture" error.
> 
> I have tried rebooting the receiver and updating the Asus drivers.
> 
> It appears that DirecTV2PC simply doesn't recognize the capability of the Intel graphics chipset, which should be more than adequate technically for the task.
> 
> Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


The Playback advisor is telling you that you need to buy a Video Card for your computer. An inexpensive one like a GT9400 for $40 will do the trick.


----------



## 5353

I am having issues with the picture Advisor is all Green. My pc is direct connected to my hr22 directv receiver. Cat5 cabling going to to router from Hr22.

I get same bad picture on both Don't think it is network issues since I have same problem with receiver that is direct connected via switcport in the back of DTV.


What could be causing the picture to be pixalated


----------



## veryoldschool

5353 said:


> I am having issues with the picture Advisor is all Green. My pc is direct connected to my hr22 directv receiver. Cat5 cabling going to to router from Hr22.
> 
> I get same bad picture on both Don't think it is network issues since I have same problem with receiver that is direct connected via switcport in the back of DTV.
> 
> What could be causing the picture to be pixalated


 I don't quite follow.
By both do you mean the TV and with this app?
If the recording doesn't play well from the DVR to the TV, then the app will merely be the same.
If the recording does play fine on the TV and then doesn't with this app, "it should be" a problem with the network streaming.


----------



## 5353

I have my PC with directv2pc on it. I launch the app I can connect to both of my dvr

However the picture is pixalated very badly 

I was just trying to explain my network

Netgear router 3500nl all cat5 cabling.
my pc is connected to my HR22 via it's switchport in the back


----------



## veryoldschool

5353 said:


> I have my PC with directv2pc on it. I launch the app I can connect to both of my dvr
> 
> However the picture is pixalated very badly
> 
> I was just trying to explain my network
> 
> Netgear router 3500nl all cat5 cabling.
> my pc is connected to my HR22 via it's switchport in the back


So by "both" you were referring to both DVRs?
I'm not familiar with your router, but seem to remember reading about something similar in the MRV threads and using ethernet.
There may be a setting in the router that will stream video better. Wish I could help more.


----------



## 5353

setting in the router not sure what that could I have 3 different one I will try all 3.


----------



## dennisj00

I don't know of any setting in any router that has an effect on MRV. . . unless you have a bad port or bad cable.

If everyone is getting an address on the local net then nothing in the router should be impeding MRV.


----------



## veryoldschool

dennisj00 said:


> I don't know of any setting in any router that has an effect on MRV. . . unless you have a bad port or bad cable.
> 
> If everyone is getting an address on the local net then nothing in the router should be impeding MRV.


Think it has to do with priorities of the traffic, but then ethernet isn't my strong suit.


----------



## dennisj00

In a home router, there's no settings for any priorities on the LAN, and QOS setting is for WAN traffic.

We've also recommended over and over to put the H/HRs on a seperate switch to keep MRV traffic together (much like the DECA cloud) and off the router.


----------



## 5353

I tried three routers linksys Cisco and Netgear Same issue I even put this on a cisco 3560 switch no router same 
My cables are good all Ethernet cat5E. Either the app is junk or there is a setting I am missing. Here is a picture that I






see


----------



## dennisj00

I would say that eliminates the routers and switch!! Don't have any idea unless you can try another DVR (server) or try your client on someone elses server.

Does this kind of picture come and go or any good frames?


----------



## 5353

I have 2 DVR Hr22 and the HR21 same result from both. First picture is clear for about 3 seconds then goes like what is posted and yes it stays that way.
Note never went past 5 minutes.


----------



## beandad

Maverickster said:


> Won't let me watch SportCenter without entering a Parental Lock Code (which, of course, I don't have since I've never enabled it on either my DVR or DirecTV2PC). It says "This program's rating is unknown. Click on Unlock now to override." When I click on "Unlock Now", it asks me to enter a 4-digit code. Again, I haven't enabled Parental Lock, so I haven't the slightest idea what I should enter.
> 
> Any suggestions here?
> 
> --Mav


Was there ever a reply to this question? I'm having the same situation and a solution would be handy.


----------



## dennisj00

I've had this occasionally happen when the server is rebooted . . some parental limit gets flipped -- I've always used 0000 and it worked for some reason!


----------



## veryoldschool

I added Win7 64 bit to this PC that is running Win7 32 bit.
Installed this version [5717 from the first post] and used the same key as I did for the 32 bit.
Activation failed.
Used the change key option and a new key.
It activated and seems to be working fine.


----------



## tbolt

5353,

Can you post the Log file from the Playback Advisor?

That might give us some more insight into your setup.


----------



## 5353

Not sure if it will be any help.

Let me know what u think

Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
CPU : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D510 @ 1.66GHz	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D510 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 1662 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=28, dwLibStepping=10 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=4 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D510 @ 1.66GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=1662 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Pentium EE 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA ION	Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows 7 Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA ION	Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ION 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.17.12.5729	Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.17.12.5729 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.2107 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Fri Aug 27 10:25:57 2010 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : HTPC-PC


----------



## mrfatboy

5353 said:


> Not sure if it will be any help.
> 
> Let me know what u think
> 
> Check Item	PC Playback Ready?	Info
> CPU : Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D510 @ 1.66GHz	Yes
> __dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D510 @
> __dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 1662
> __dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=28, dwLibStepping=10
> __dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0
> __dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=4
> __dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D510 @ 1.66GHz
> __dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel
> __dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=1662
> __dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0
> __dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Pentium EE
> GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA ION	Yes
> System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes
> Operating System : Windows 7 Yes
> Graphics Card : NVIDIA ION	Yes
> __dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA
> __dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ION
> Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes
> __dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes
> __dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes
> Graphics card video memory : 512 MB
> Graphics Card Driver : 8.17.12.5729	Yes
> __dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.17.12.5729
> __dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes
> __dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A
> Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes
> Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek RTL8168D/8111D Family PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.20)	Yes
> Program version : 1.0.0.2107
> System language : 0409 ENU English English
> Time : Fri Aug 27 10:25:57 2010
> Computer : Desktop
> System Name : HTPC-PC


I have the Acer 3600 (1.66 atom) 230 (Single Core). It works fine so you should be even better with your Dual core.


----------



## 5353

yes I you would think however I can not for the live of me get this to work I get that picture all of the time And I know for a fact it is not my network


----------



## SteelersFan

Installed latest version with Radeon Mobility X1300 drivers installed running Catalyst 9.11 using Mobility Modder and Windows 7. Everything installs great but on playback I have no video, but crystal clear sound. I'm also free to advance to anywhere in the show without any issue (except for no picture). 

Older versions of DirecTV2PC worked fine (albeit I ran them on a Windows XP machine). I'd run an older version now, but the auto update feature of the program kills the process and forces me to run the new one.

Any suggestions?


----------



## veryoldschool

SteelersFan said:


> Installed latest version with Radeon Mobility X1300 drivers installed running Catalyst 9.11 using Mobility Modder and Windows 7. Everything installs great but on playback I have no video, but crystal clear sound. I'm also free to advance to anywhere in the show without any issue (except for no picture).
> 
> Older versions of DirecTV2PC worked fine (albeit I ran them on a Windows XP machine). I'd run an older version now, but the auto update feature of the program kills the process and forces me to run the new one.
> 
> Any suggestions?





> *ATI (minimum requirements)*
> X1800 series, X1900 series
> *ATI (recommended requirements)*
> ATI Radeon HD 2400, 2600, 2900, 3400, 3600, 3800 series
> Video RAM: Graphics card memory requires 256MB or above.




It would seem the video chip is slightly below minimums.


----------



## ejjames

SteelersFan said:


> Installed latest version with Radeon Mobility X1300 drivers installed running Catalyst 9.11 using Mobility Modder and Windows 7. Everything installs great but on playback I have no video, but crystal clear sound. I'm also free to advance to anywhere in the show without any issue (except for no picture).
> 
> Older versions of DirecTV2PC worked fine (albeit I ran them on a Windows XP machine). I'd run an older version now, but the auto update feature of the program kills the process and forces me to run the new one.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Short of disconnecting your modem, sorry.


----------



## madaur

What keeps causing my Directv2pc software to renew my activation. 

I had this problem a month ago before I upgraded my Windows Vista to Windows 7 Pro. I installed 7 with a clean install then download and reinstalled Directv2pc software then activated it with a new Activation # that I got emailed to me. I used the software on and off for a week and had no problems.

I just went to watch a show on Directv2pc today, and it now asks me to reactivate, which I tried to do, but it now tells me I have hit my activation limit. 

Whats goin on with this. I haven't done anything to the pc since I installed the software, so its not like I installed new hardware or anything.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## dennisj00

I'm not sure anyone knows. I've had to have a different key with almost every upgrade. Others haven't.

With the lack of recent upgrades, I'm afraid we're stuck with the quirkiness . . .if it works for you at all!


----------



## tbolt

5353 said:


> yes I you would think however I can not for the live of me get this to work I get that picture all of the time And I know for a fact it is not my network


Try this and see if it makes a difference:

then fix your video by going to "screen resolution" in windows 7 and click on "advanced settings" look for your video card (mine is Geforce control panel) and set all the settings under "adjust video image settings" to "use the NVidia settings"-------leaving it in the "use video player settings" will cause Directv2PC to fail


----------



## RonnieT24

5353 said:


> yes I you would think however I can not for the live of me get this to work I get that picture all of the time And I know for a fact it is not my network


I would not be so quick to absolve your network as an issue there. You may also be hitting some glitch in your graphics driver. I would re-install that guy and see what happens.


----------



## azphi

I have 2 receivers set up in DirecTV2pc. One of the two works fine, the second one used to work, but now it will show 52% available on the bar at the bottom. However it says that "There are no recorded programs at this time.". It has said this for a couple of days now.

Any Suggestions?

I have reset both the receiver and the computer, but I am still having the same problem on the second receiver.

TIA

LouPenya


----------



## RonnieT24

azphi said:


> I have 2 receivers set up in DirecTV2pc. One of the two works fine, the second one used to work, but now it will show 52% available on the bar at the bottom. However it says that "There are no recorded programs at this time.". It has said this for a couple of days now.
> 
> Any Suggestions?
> 
> I have reset both the receiver and the computer, but I am still having the same problem on the second receiver.
> 
> TIA
> 
> LouPenya


Do you have the ability to ping both IP addresses? If you don't have a UNIX box to do it from you can do it from the windows command prompt. That will at least let you know if you are in fact getting through to the box. I learned through my experience that the % available and even your playlist gets cached in cookies on your windows machine and thus can make it appear that you are getting to the DVR even though you're not. Yeah I know it's hokie but it's true. Try clearing our any cached files from your desktop. The easiest way to do this is by going to Internet Explorer, selecting options and then following the menus until you get to where it says you can "clear offline files." This will wipe away all the cookies etc and force the software to try to either get the information anew from the DVR or tell you reliably that it cannot talk to it.


----------



## RonnieT24

DVR Offload update. Tomorrow will mark the 5 week mark since I disconnected my old DVR from the satellite and started copying the data using a capture card to external hard drive(s). Yes I meant drives. The drive on which my video lives is a 1TB .. which got me about 600hours of standard video and another 50-60 hours or so of HD. When I capture it off it's all going to 720P which is saving at about 3Gb/hour. So when I am done I will have about 2.2 TB of mpeg video to deal with. It has been a pain, but it will keep the wife from going ballistic over losing all "her shows." Now I just have to find time to stick them all on DVD.. or better yet.. figure out a way to stream them back to my new DVR. Though I guess a third option would be to transfer them to one of those "media drives" and let either all the computers in the house or the DVRs access it. It occurs to me that this is a quandary best posted in another forum. .. WHich I will go do now.


----------



## ejjames

This has occurred on 3 separate systems with different equipment and various versions of the software. Here is what I find.

If I record a SD channel, I get a mono signal. HD channel material seems to always be 2 channel stereo. The only caveat I can site is if I download a VOD show from an SD channel, it then plays in stereo.

I record The Soup every Friday. If I load my sling player software, it's stereo. When I play the DVR in my theater, it's stereo. When I play the same file with DIRECTV2PC, it's mono.

I realize it's a minor issue, but it drives me crazy that no one can recreate this.


----------



## finaldiet

Noticed on my new Dell that it has Directv2PC in programs. Not familiar with it though I've seen it here in the forum. What do I need to do to get it to work? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## thedonn

I have a weird issue. I installed originally last year when It was first out. Installed on my Dell Studio 540 Slim desktop with windows vista 64 bit and a Dell 1520 Laptop with vista 32bit. It seemed to work for a while. I didnt use it that much. Then it stopped a few months ago. Symptoms, black screen, and the time bar didnt seem to suggest that the movie was playing, no sound either. Well recently I got a new laptop, a dell studio 14z. I just went to download it a week or 2 ago. It worked fine on the laptop. I saw that it was a newer version so I intalled on my Dell 540 slim with vista 64 again. It worked and I was happy. Although I kinda thought that I installed the update before. Well I might have been right because a day later, I was back to having the same thing again on the 540. Black screen and the app crashes a few minutes later. It always seems like it will work at first then stop working. I can select the show I want to watch but thats when the black screen comes up. The studio 14z laptop still works perfectly tho. When I first tried it over wireless on my other laptop, it played the video with a studder.


----------



## rosenhauer

finaldiet said:


> Noticed on my new Dell that it has Directv2PC in programs. Not familiar with it though I've seen it here in the forum. What do I need to do to get it to work? Any advice appreciated.


So dell is shipping beta software that hasn't been updated in over a year!


----------



## finaldiet

HELP!! I just downloaded directv2pc and everything went great until i found out my 2nd receiver got unplugged from internet. Now I can only get playlist from wifes receiver and not mine. I tried setup in menu but unable to show 2nd receiver. How can I go back and restart to add receiver. It asks which receiver but will show only mine. Any help appreciated.


----------



## ejjames

finaldiet said:


> HELP!! I just downloaded directv2pc and everything went great until i found out my 2nd receiver got unplugged from internet. Now I can only get playlist from wifes receiver and not mine. I tried setup in menu but unable to show 2nd receiver. How can I go back and restart to add receiver. It asks which receiver but will show only mine. Any help appreciated.


So in DIRECTV2PC, you selected "menu, system setup and search for receiver"?


----------



## finaldiet

Yes, I went into menu, setup, and search for receivers. It says pick which receiver but my wifes is only one that shows up. It has arrows for up and down but doesn't change from wifes receiver.


----------



## veryoldschool

finaldiet said:


> Yes, I went into menu, setup, and search for receivers. It says pick which receiver but my wifes is only one that shows up. It has arrows for up and down but doesn't change from wifes receiver.


This may be a dumb question, but when you're in that screen with the arrows, have you clicked on the receiver? This should give you the option to change receivers in the drop down menu that appears. Clicking on the arrows without first clicking on the receiver won't do anything.


----------



## finaldiet

Yes, I clicked on the receiver in the window first. I received an email from DTV saying I used my code twice and had to get another code and re-install Directv2PC with new code. They also said I needed to have code sent to a different email address, which I did. Went through setup again and still doesnt recognize my receiver. My receiver is a 500 but wifes is a 100. I had same problem with the free trial for MRV. Both receivers have an internet connection through a Linksys 54G wireless router. Maybe it has something to do with that. I thought about disconnectig her line and trying to re-install again with only my receiver connected. What do you think?


----------



## veryoldschool

finaldiet said:


> Yes, I clicked on the receiver in the window first. I received an email from DTV saying I used my code twice and had to get another code and re-install Directv2PC with new code. They also said I needed to have code sent to a different email address, which I did. Went through setup again and still doesnt recognize my receiver. My receiver is a 500 but wifes is a 100. I had same problem with the free trial for MRV. Both receivers have an internet connection through a* Linksys 54G wireless router*. Maybe it has something to do with that. I thought about disconnectig her line and trying to re-install again with only my receiver connected. What do you think?


With my old netgear router, when a receiver wouldn't show up, it most of the time was because of the router and a rebooting of it would clear the glitch.


----------



## finaldiet

I will try that whenI get home today. Maybe I'll just upgrade to a new router. Any recommendations? I did watch a program from wifes playlist and it played great!


----------



## armrh

Hi,
Does anyone know if the stream through directv2pc is in Dolby Digital?
I have hooked up a HTPC connected to a Dolby Digital receiver, with an HDMI connection. For everything I get 5.1 audio channels, but with the directv2pc application it only shows "PCM". Video is excellent.
Any ideas?
Thanks.


----------



## veryoldschool

armrh said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know if the stream through directv2pc is in Dolby Digital?
> I have hooked up a HTPC connected to a Dolby Digital receiver, with an HDMI connection. For everything I get 5.1 audio channels, but with the directv2pc application it only shows "PCM". Video is excellent.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks.


Since this app was really for "just a PC", it only has two channel sound.


----------



## ejjames

Can someone point me to the info on integrating DIRECTV2PC into windows media center 7? I seem to remember replacing cyberlink power dvd with DIRECTV2PC info.
Thanks


----------



## spidey

Just installed application and can not get beyond can not play recorded content errors. rebooted dvrs and still getting same error


----------



## tbolt

spidey said:


> Just installed application and can not get beyond can not play recorded content errors. rebooted dvrs and still getting same error


Have you tried rebooting your Router?


----------



## finaldiet

I have DTV2PC working finally. I bought a 5 port switch. I have wired line to 54g wireless router and one line going to switch. Connected my remaining lines to receivers,etc. and everything working fine. I was haviing a IP issue before, probably because of using wireless router using its 5 ports.


----------



## texasmoose

I attempted to play an HD show, but only audio is engaged, blank black screen on video(SD video/audio works fine). any thoughts?

Windows XP SP3
GeForce 6600(latest nVidia driver installed)


----------



## rqs_007

"The video content stopped playing because your 
monitor or driver does not support the playback of the
protected content, or the status of your display device
changed. Try updating your driver or re-select the 
video content."

I have a Dell 1764 i5 with a Graphics Card Intel GMA HD. Is that my problem or could it be my Samsung Plasma PN50B450B?

I use Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit


----------



## ejjames

rqs_007 said:


> "The video content stopped playing because your
> monitor or driver does not support the playback of the
> protected content, or the status of your display device
> changed. Try updating your driver or re-select the
> video content."
> 
> I have a Dell 1764 i5 with a Graphics Card Intel GMA HD. Is that my problem or could it be my Samsung Plasma PN50B450B?
> 
> I use Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit


Make sure you don't have any other HD programs like PowerDVD 10 running. Also, make sure your monitor is HDCP compliant and that you have any digital audio outputs active. This can be found under "sound" in your control panel.


----------



## rqs_007

When you say "monitor", do you mean the TV I'm trying to display it on?

Also, I'm assuming my digital audio outputs are active, but I can't find anything in the Sound that uses that terminology. All I see is Realtek HD Audio is my default device.



ejjames said:


> Make sure you don't have any other HD programs like PowerDVD 10 running. Also, make sure your monitor is HDCP compliant and that you have any digital audio outputs active. This can be found under "sound" in your control panel.


----------



## grog

The DirecTv2PC version 2.0.0.5717 dated 9/17/2009 is working 100% in pure perfection on my system! 

BTW: My system did not pass the 'DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor'. It thinks I should be running an older graphics driver and it reports HDCP complacency as an error. I have full HDCP support and it works just fine thank you very much!  No content protection issues during playback and that's what counts.

I just did a quick test to set the default audio device to HDMI and then back the Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Pro. In both cases the videos streamed fine using the DirecTV2PC application. I dragged the DirecTV2PC application to the 47" LCD and back to my 24" DELL... No issues! I am running extended desktop with the 24" DELL @ 1920x1200 and the 42" LCD @ 1920x1080 ([email protected])

The only time I was not able to play a video was when my wife was also streaming content. But this is a feature as DirecTV's DVRs can only send one remote stream at a time.

I took a couple of pictures. The video mode does not allow capture of the video itself but the play lists is shown and you will just have to trust me that it is playing wonderfully as far as the streaming of the video and quality of the content. 

Forum Thumbnail -- DirecTv2PC





Code:


ROUTER NETGEAR
Hardware Version  	WNDR3700
Firmware Version 	V1.0.4.55NA
GUI Language Version 	V1.0.0.35




Code:


CPU : AMD Phenom(tm) 9600 Quad-Core Processor	Unknown  	More Info
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = AMD Phenom(tm) 9600 Quad-Core Processor	 	 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2305	 	 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 15, dwLibModel=2, dwLibStepping=2	 	 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=1, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=1	 	 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 4, dwLibTotalLogicals=4	 	 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=AMD Phenom(tm) 9600 Quad-Core Processor	 	 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=AuthenticAMD	 	 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2300	 	 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0	 	 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=	 	 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 	Yes	 
System Memory : 4096 MB	Yes	 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 2	Yes	 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 4800 Series 	Yes	 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc.	 	 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI display adapter (0x9442)	 	 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes	 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI PCOM=Yes	 	 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI SORT=No	 	 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes	 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB	 	 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.773.0.0	No 	More Info
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=	 	 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes	 	 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A	 	 
Video Connection Type : Digital (without HDCP)	No 	More Info
Network Adapter : IEEE80211: Atheros AR5007 Wireless Network Adapter	Upgrade Recommended 	More Info
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller	Yes	 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet1	Yes	 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet8	Yes	 
Program version : 1.0.0.2107	 	 
System language : 0409 ENU English English	 	 
Time : Tue Oct 19 23:48:20 2010 	 	 
Computer : Desktop	 	 
System Name : GREGORY-PC




Code:


My System
* Monitor: Dell UltraSharp 2405FPW 24" LCD (Shared via KVM) 
* Monitor: Philips 47" 1080p LCD Monitor 47pfl7422d/37 ( via HDMI )
* Motherboard: ASUS M3A32-MVP Deluxe/WiFi AM2+/AM2 AMD 790FX ATX AMD Motherboard - Retail - BIOS 1406
* CPU: AMD Phenom 9600 Agena 2.3GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 2MB L3 Cache Socket AM2+ 95W Quad-Core Processor - Retail  
* Memory: G.SKILL 8GB(4 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel - F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ 
* Video: ASUS EAH4850 TOP/HTDI/512M PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready 
* Sound: Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite Pro Sound Card 
* Sound: ADI AD1988 8-channel HD Audio (onboard)
* Ethernet: Marvell Yukon 88E8056 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (onboard)
* WiFI: AR5006 Wireless Adapter
* Hard Disk-1: Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 ST3300622AS 300GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s  
* Hard Disk-2: Seagate Barracuda 7200.9 ST3300622AS 300GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s  
* Hard Disk-3&4: Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3320620AS 320GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s x 2 (total 640GB) RAID-0
* DVD-R/RW: SAMSUNG SATA 20X DVD±R DVD Burner Model SH-S203B
* DVD-R/RW: SONY Silver USB 2.0/i.LINK External DVD Burner Model DRX810UL 
* CASE: Thermaltake Tai-Chi VB5001SNA Black/ Silver Computer Case
* Thermaltake A2309 iCage 5.25" bay (2 units)
* LCD-TEMP: AeroCool GateWatch-SV Silver GateWatch with LCD display 
* PSU: PC Power & Cooling 510 SLI-PFC 510W 
* UPS: APC Back-UPS XS 1000 UPS, 1000 VA, 600 Watts
* OS: Microsoft Windows Vista Ultimate SP1 64-bit 
* OS: VM's (Fedora, RHEL4..etc)
* Speakers: Klipsch ProMedia Ultra 5.1
* Logitech Cordless Desktop® Wave Pro™ with Rechargeable MX™1100 Cordless Laser Mouse
* KVM: IOGEAR GCS1764 4-Port DVI KVMP Switch USB Console




Code:


DirecTV Stuff
Philips 47" 1080p LCD HDTV 47pfl7422d/37
Philips 42" 1080p LCD HDTV 42pfl3704D
Magnavox 32" 720p LCD HDTV 32MF338B/27
Magnavox 720p 19" LCD 
2x DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR (HR24-200 with 1TB ESATA via Thermaltake BlacX external dock), 2x DIRECTV® HD Receiver (H24-200), 1 DIRECTV® Slimline Dish, MRV with Deca CINEMAplus


----------



## sriram

is there any way to have this not play to the default audio device but to another one? also it to start in the second monitor instead of the first?

I have my pc connected to my tv (using dvi and spdif) and would like to have directv2pc start on the tv (second monitor), using the second audio device (spdif).


----------



## veryoldschool

sriram said:


> is there any way to have this not play to the default audio device but to another one? also it to start in the second monitor instead of the first?
> 
> I have my pc connected to my tv (using dvi and spdif) and would like to have directv2pc start on the tv (second monitor), using the second audio device (spdif).


I think the short answer is "no".
This app was made for desktop/laptop use.
You'd need to change your default audio output and either drag it to the secondary screen or change it to be your primary.


----------



## mrfatboy

veryoldschool said:


> I think the short answer is "no".
> This app was made for desktop/laptop use.
> You'd need to change your default audio output and either drag it to the secondary screen or change it to be your primary.


If you drag the Direct2pc app to the 2nd monitor and then quit, run it again and it remembers where it was on the next start up. I think that will solve you problem. Otherwise, like VOS said, change your primary monitor.


----------



## JoeF

Just ran the adviser to see if I could set up Directv2pc. I got 2 errors;

1. GPU (hardware acceleration) No hardware decoder detected
2. Screen Capture Protection: No

I tried updating the driver, but that didn't help.

Any suggestions?


----------



## veryoldschool

JoeF said:


> Just ran the adviser to see if I could set up Directv2pc. I got 2 errors;
> 
> 1. GPU (hardware acceleration) No hardware decoder detected
> 2. Screen Capture Protection: No
> 
> I tried updating the driver, but that didn't help.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Buy a better video card. 
The Intel chip simply wasn't designed for this app.

http://www.cyberlink.com/stat/oem/directv/dtcp-ip-advisor/enu/troubleshooting.jsp#1


----------



## JoeF

Thanks VOS. Should be easy enough.

Edit: Just pulled the cover on my machine. It looks like my current video "card" is part of the main board. Does that make sense? I assume to upgrade that I just add the new card to an expansion slot. I have 3 open slots. 2 are the same (PCI I think) and the third one is a bit longer with the short and long "pin" sections opposite of the other two. Is that a PCI Express slot? I'm guessing that's the one to use.


----------



## grog

If it helps anyone here is my wife's laptop that works perfectly with this release.

The Advisor was almost all green. No red alerts at all with this laptop.



Model|Toshiba Qosmio X505-Q890 series notebook|
Display|18.4" Widescreen FHD TruBrite® TFT LCD Display (1920x1080)
CPU| Intel® Core™ i7-740QM processor 1.73 GHz (2.93 GHz with Turbo Boost Technology), 6MB Cache
Memory|Configured with 6GB DDR3 1066MHz (max 8GB)
Video|NVIDIA® GeForce® GTS 360M
Graphics Memory| 2298MB total: 1GB GDDR5 discrete memory + up to 1274MB shared memory w/NVIDIA® TurboCache™ technology
Communications|Webcam and microphone, 10/100/1000 Ethernet
Communications|Wi-Fi® Wireless networking (802.11b/g/n) 
Communications| Bluetooth® version 2.1 plus Enhanced Data Rate (EDR)
Hard Drive(s)|564GB: 64GB SSD (Serial ATA) + 500GB (7200rpm, Serial ATA)
Optical Drive|Blu-ray Disc™ ROM and DVD SuperMulti drive with Labelflash®
OS|Genuine Windows 7 Home Premium (64-bit)
Audio|S/P DIF output port (shared with headphone port) 
Audio|Microphone jack (mono), harman/kardon® stereo speakers 
Audio|Built-in microphone, Headphone jack (stereo)

With the 18.4 inch screen and 1080P support this laptop rocks for use with DirecTV. The ability to also use the HDMI port is also a plus with this beast.

So if you have a Toshiba Qosmio X505-Q890 laptop you are green to go!


----------



## mitchflorida

Isn't it kind of odd that they haven't updated this version of DirecTv2PC for over a year?

Especially since it is not fully compatible with Windows 7 and aero features.


Does anyone know why they aren't improving this program?


----------



## mitchflorida

JoeF said:


> Thanks VOS. Should be easy enough.
> 
> Edit: Just pulled the cover on my machine. It looks like my current video "card" is part of the main board. Does that make sense? I assume to upgrade that I just add the new card to an expansion slot. I have 3 open slots. 2 are the same (PCI I think) and the third one is a bit longer with the short and long "pin" sections opposite of the other two. Is that a PCI Express slot? I'm guessing that's the one to use.


The longer green slot is a PCI-Express x16 slot; this is where you install a video card. It can be any color but is generally the longest.


----------



## ejjames

mitchflorida said:


> Isn't it kind of odd that they haven't updated this version of DirecTv2PC for over a year?
> 
> Especially since it is not fully compatible with Windows 7 and aero features.
> 
> Does anyone know why they aren't improving this program?


I know it is common practice for cyberlink to disable aero during HD playback. They do this in PDVD10.


----------



## 65fastback2+2

thought Id give this program a shot

runs find for about 3 seconds, then gets SUPER jumpy for a couple minutes before it times out and says "a license for this protected content could not be found".

i couldnt find any info about that error either.


----------



## veryoldschool

65fastback2+2 said:


> thought Id give this program a shot
> 
> runs find for about 3 seconds, then gets SUPER jumpy for a couple minutes before it times out and says "a license for this protected content could not be found".
> 
> i couldnt find any info about that error either.


Yeah, that's a new one on me. What type of network connection is there between your PC and the DVR?


----------



## mitchflorida

ejjames said:


> I know it is common practice for cyberlink to disable aero during HD playback. They do this in PDVD10.


I have cyberlink pdvd9 on my pc and it does not disable aero during playback


----------



## commoncents

Where do you start to get the directv2pc to work? I have a new laptop w/ the latest greatest.

ran the advisor and the two red results are screen capture-no, and graphics card driver-8.752.1.0

have whole home dvr and deca internet setup.

when i start directv2pc says no recorded programs when there are. it does correctly show the %capacity available but no listings. 

setup shows 1 of 2 receivers.


----------



## 65fastback2+2

veryoldschool said:


> Yeah, that's a new one on me. What type of network connection is there between your PC and the DVR?


wired from dvr to router

wireless from router to pc

but that still wouldnt explain the "cannot find license for protected" content error


----------



## veryoldschool

65fastback2+2 said:


> wired from dvr to router
> 
> *wireless *from router to pc
> 
> but that still wouldnt explain the "cannot find license for protected" content error


The way DirecTV2PC & MRV handle network errors isn't the greatest from my experience. I've had to reboot receivers and PCs at times when there was a problem.
Not that this is your problem, since I've not seen your error before, but it seems in line with those that I have, namely the receiver didn't return the required information being requested by DirecTV2PC, in the time frame expected by DirecTV2PC.
You could prove/disprove this by using a hardwired connection to the PC and see if this still happens.


----------



## mitchflorida

commoncents said:


> Where do you start to get the directv2pc to work? I have a new laptop w/ the latest greatest.
> 
> ran the advisor and the two red results are screen capture-no, and graphics card driver-8.752.1.0
> 
> have whole home dvr and deca internet setup.
> 
> when i start directv2pc says no recorded programs when there are. it does correctly show the %capacity available but no listings.
> 
> setup shows 1 of 2 receivers.


Do you have the most up to date driver for the graphics card?


----------



## 65fastback2+2

veryoldschool said:


> The way DirecTV2PC & MRV handle network errors isn't the greatest from my experience. I've had to reboot receivers and PCs at times when there was a problem.
> Not that this is your problem, since I've not seen your error before, but it seems in line with those that I have, namely the receiver didn't return the required information being requested by DirecTV2PC, in the time frame expected by DirecTV2PC.
> You could prove/disprove this by using a hardwired connection to the PC and see if this still happens.


unfortunately, wired does me little good.


----------



## veryoldschool

65fastback2+2 said:


> unfortunately, wired does me little good.


What are you meaning by this?
By "little good", are you saying you have the same problem, or merely using wired isn't an option, or what.


----------



## AresROC

My DirectTV2PC has been working pretty good with Windows 7 64-bit for a year now. Since they stopped updating it after v5717, I have been receiving codec updates. 

One of those updates screwed things up pretty bad. Directv2PC now displays the video in a video overlay, where it covers all the screen with the displayed material, and covers up Directv2PC controls.

I have tried several versions of Windows 7 drivers from nVidia, to no avail. The only way to get it to work correctly is to run in Windows Vista or Windows XP mode, where the CPU load (Core 2 Duo) increases from 7% to 37%.

I am tired of running in compatibility modes... Any solutions out there to share? 

-AresROC


----------



## 65fastback2+2

veryoldschool said:


> What are you meaning by this?
> By "little good", are you saying you have the same problem, or merely using wired isn't an option, or what.


if i have to have my laptop wired for it to work, it doesnt do me any good

btw, here's the snapshot of my error


----------



## veryoldschool

65fastback2+2 said:


> if i have to have my laptop wired for it to work, it doesnt do me any good.


Wireless networks are a weak point for this app, since it streams and has very little buffering to overcome packet losses.
Improving your wireless may be your only option, "but" at least trying a hardwired connection would tell you if this is your problem.


----------



## 65fastback2+2

veryoldschool said:


> Wireless networks are a weak point for this app, since it streams and has very little buffering to overcome packet losses.
> Improving your wireless may be your only option, "but" at least trying a hardwired connection would tell you if this is your problem.


true true, im lazy though lol


----------



## ejjames

100' of CAT-5 solved all of my problems!


----------



## mrfatboy

This sounds like you have something strange installed if the software is running in a overlay mode. I don't have to worry about compatibility modes either. What are your system specs?



AresROC said:


> My DirectTV2PC has been working pretty good with Windows 7 64-bit for a year now. Since they stopped updating it after v5717, I have been receiving codec updates.
> 
> One of those updates screwed things up pretty bad. Directv2PC now displays the video in a video overlay, where it covers all the screen with the displayed material, and covers up Directv2PC controls.
> 
> I have tried several versions of Windows 7 drivers from nVidia, to no avail. The only way to get it to work correctly is to run in Windows Vista or Windows XP mode, where the CPU load (Core 2 Duo) increases from 7% to 37%.
> 
> I am tired of running in compatibility modes... Any solutions out there to share?
> 
> -AresROC


----------



## AresROC

mrfatboy said:


> This sounds like you have something strange installed if the software is running in a overlay mode. I don't have to worry about compatibility modes either. What are your system specs?


This is the system I am running:
Intel E5200 overclock 3.33 GHz
DDR2 4GB
nVidia GeForce 9600 GT 512MB GDDR3, Desktop 197.45 WHQL
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
ICH9R RAID-0 OS Drive, RAID-5 Data Drives
EVGA Precision
Xilisoft Video Converter Utimate 6
Sony PicPackage
TMPGEnc Authoring works

You are right one of the software might be causing the issue. I will start uninstalling things! 

UPDATE:

OK. Got it to work finally. I uninstalled a bunch of software, restarted the computer, installed latest nVidia driver. Didn't work.
Finally, I reinstalled v5717, applied the same key I had used to activate, and that got it to work! I dreaded uninstalling directv2PC because I have used 16 keys so far since v4526 and it's a PIA to get keys to activate.

BTW, nice Win 7 / OSX dual boot. I have pretty much given up on getting that to work with my RAID's.


----------



## Richierich

finaldiet said:


> I will try that whenI get home today. Maybe I'll just upgrade to a new router. Any recommendations? I did watch a program from wifes playlist and it played great!


I had the 54G and with to the Linksys WRT610N and haven't had a Problem since with the "N" Speed.


----------



## mrfatboy

Glad to hear you got it to work. I knew your system specs would be able to handle it.

I never hear anything but bad stories about raid. It just isn't worth it IMHO. Setting up a hackintosh with your rig should be very easy. Just dump the raid.



AresROC said:


> This is the system I am running:
> Intel E5200 overclock 3.33 GHz
> DDR2 4GB
> nVidia GeForce 9600 GT 512MB GDDR3, Desktop 197.45 WHQL
> Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
> ICH9R RAID-0 OS Drive, RAID-5 Data Drives
> EVGA Precision
> Xilisoft Video Converter Utimate 6
> Sony PicPackage
> TMPGEnc Authoring works
> 
> You are right one of the software might be causing the issue. I will start uninstalling things!
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> OK. Got it to work finally. I uninstalled a bunch of software, restarted the computer, installed latest nVidia driver. Didn't work.
> Finally, I reinstalled v5717, applied the same key I had used to activate, and that got it to work! I dreaded uninstalling directv2PC because I have used 16 keys so far since v4526 and it's a PIA to get keys to activate.
> 
> BTW, nice Win 7 / OSX dual boot. I have pretty much given up on getting that to work with my RAID's.


----------



## Richierich

Well, I finally got around to Installing Directv2PC thanks to HDTVFAN0001 for helping me out and it works Perfectly and I am Really Blown Away by the Picture on my 24" LCD and the Sound on my Bose Music Mates.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

richierich said:


> Well, I finally got around to Installing Directv2PC thanks to HDTVFAN0001 for helping me out and it works Perfectly and I am Really Blown Away by the Picture on my 24" LCD and the Sound on my Bose Music Mates.


Shucks...I'm no genius either....just learned alot from others too way back when we started using DirecTV2PC. Pay it forward I say.


----------



## ejjames

I have been using DIRECTV2PC successfully on 3 separate systems since it was introduced. I have found one thing to be a constant, but have found no one to back me up.

We all know it's a 2 channel app for now. When I record anything in HD, the sound is stereo. However, when I play back a show from SD, such as The Soup or Mad Men, the result is a MONO recording. If I go to the main viewing room, the sound is multi-channel. (The one case this does not seem to hold true is downloading VOD. Stereo seems to be maintained.)

Am I crazy? Can anyone confirm this?

By the way, I'll second the previous poster on the superb quality of the picture. I think D* should advertise this better. It is the one of the things that keep me a loyal customer. The quality is light years of Sling Boxes HD box. (As I would expect.)


----------



## Richierich

How can you tell it if is Mono or Stereo?

All I know is mine sounds like Stereo on my Bose Music Mates and it Sounds Awesome!!! :hurah:


----------



## ejjames

richierich said:


> How can you tell it if is Mono or Stereo?
> 
> All I know is mine sounds like Stereo on my Bose Music Mates and it Sounds Awesome!!! :hurah:


You really cannot tell if something is in stereo or mono?


----------



## Richierich

Not with my Bose as it Definitely Sounds Like Stereo to me and that is all that counts.


----------



## ejjames

Must be on my end then. I give up...


----------



## SParker

Is Directv planning any new versions of this or is it pretty much dead development wise?


----------



## Richierich

I would hope so but mine is working Flawlessly right now so I am Very Happy!!!


----------



## smallard

Newbie here - I'm looking to buy a laptop that will be used primarily (almost exclusively) for DirecTV2PC. 

Consequently, I want to spend the least amount of money i can but still get GOOD DirecTV2PC performance.

Prefer a 15" screen and want the best video performance I can get.

Not concerned about battery life or wireless performance (it will be nearly always plugged into a power socket and an ethernet connection).

Don't need lots of disk space. 

Just need enough CPU, memory and a graphics card for DirecTV2PC.

Hoping to spend no more than $400....is that possible?

Thanks!


----------



## ejjames

When I download VOD content from HDNet or HDNet Movies and play the file on DIRECTV2PC, the image is always squeezed vertically in a 4:3 frame. My PC monitor has no way of stretching the image.

If I play the recording via normal means (HDMI) the image is framed properly. These 2 channels are the only problems. HD downloads from all other sources such as Starz or The 101 are fine. Has anyone else run across this?


----------



## Richierich

smallard said:


> Newbie here - I'm looking to buy a laptop that will be used primarily (almost exclusively) for DirecTV2PC.
> 
> Consequently, I want to spend the least amount of money i can but still get GOOD DirecTV2PC performance.
> 
> Prefer a 15" screen and want the best video performance I can get.
> 
> Not concerned about battery life or wireless performance (it will be nearly always plugged into a power socket and an ethernet connection).
> 
> Don't need lots of disk space.
> 
> Just need enough CPU, memory and a graphics card for DirecTV2PC.
> 
> Hoping to spend no more than $400....is that possible?
> 
> Thanks!


Go to Bestbuy.com and look for PCs and then Laptop and scroll thru and see what you like and look at the prices. Also, you can use Froogle and Provide your Input and see what it returns.

Also, The Search Feature Is Your Friend!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smallard said:


> Newbie here - I'm looking to buy a laptop that will be used primarily (almost exclusively) for DirecTV2PC.
> 
> Consequently, I want to spend the least amount of money i can but still get GOOD DirecTV2PC performance.
> 
> Prefer a 15" screen and want the best video performance I can get.
> 
> Not concerned about battery life or wireless performance (it will be nearly always plugged into a power socket and an ethernet connection).
> 
> Don't need lots of disk space.
> 
> Just need enough CPU, memory and a graphics card for DirecTV2PC.
> 
> *Hoping to spend no more than $400....is that possible?*
> Thanks!


:welcome_s

Hunting down a laptop @$400 that has sufficient memory and a good internal graphics card will likely be a challenge...but there may be a couple out there.

I'd start with places like NewEgg and Best Buy...and if not successful there...do Google searches using "laptop" and "3G graphics" as your key words. Remember....you'll also need to have decent network connectivity too.


----------



## mrfatboy

Does it have to be a laptop? My acer 3600 is tiny and only cost $200. You do need your own tv tho.



smallard said:


> Newbie here - I'm looking to buy a laptop that will be used primarily (almost exclusively) for DirecTV2PC.
> 
> Consequently, I want to spend the least amount of money i can but still get GOOD DirecTV2PC performance.
> 
> Prefer a 15" screen and want the best video performance I can get.
> 
> Not concerned about battery life or wireless performance (it will be nearly always plugged into a power socket and an ethernet connection).
> 
> Don't need lots of disk space.
> 
> Just need enough CPU, memory and a graphics card for DirecTV2PC.
> 
> Hoping to spend no more than $400....is that possible?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ejjames

I have a 8 month old dual core laptop that chocked on D2PC. The graphics card could not be accelerated.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

ejjames said:


> I have a 8 month old dual core laptop that chocked on D2PC. The graphics card could not be accelerated.


That's consistent with my earlier points that the graphics card is an important element to consider.


----------



## mrfatboy

Correct, my Acer Revo has the Nvidia Ion chip so it can handle it. I doubt that a laptop with just basic built graphics could cut it.


----------



## dennisj00

It's 2 years or so old, but my Dell Inspirion 1545 was ~450 at BB and does well with d2pc. Don't know it's current price or equivalent.


----------



## Richierich

I am using DECA with my DIRECTV2PC and I am getting Download Speeds of 18-19 Mbps and My Picture Quality Is Flawless!!!

This Is AWESOME!!! :hurah:


----------



## ejjames

Don't you need a CAT-5 cable for DIRECTV2PC? (By the way, I vote we shorten it to "2PC") Who's with me!

second...?

anyone??

(...sits down sheepishly...)


----------



## mrfatboy

Using Resource Monitor (Vista & Windows 7), I tested Direct2PC on my gigabit wired (cat5e) network. I watched CSI:Miami and Fringe. Both shows were located on my HR24. Everything worked perfectly.

For anybody that is interested I got the following bandwidth info.

CSI:Miami (1080i) 11-13 Mbps
Fringe (720p) 6-8 Mbps


----------



## EricBergan

mrfatboy said:


> Using Resource Monitor (Vista & Windows 7), I tested Direct2PC on my gigabit wired (cat5e) network. I watched CSI:Miami and Fringe. Both shows were located on my HR24. Everything worked perfectly.
> 
> For anybody that is interested I got the following bandwidth info.
> 
> CSI:Miami (1080i) 11-13 Mbps
> Fringe (720p) 6-8 Mbps


Was that from satellite or OTA? I'm still seeing stuttering on gigabit with MPEG-2, and suspect its the DVR itself having problems streaming it out.

eric


----------



## mrfatboy

EricBergan said:


> Was that from satellite or OTA? I'm still seeing stuttering on gigabit with MPEG-2, and suspect its the DVR itself having problems streaming it out.
> 
> eric


Recorded shows on HR24 from satellite.


----------



## veryoldschool

EricBergan said:


> Was that from satellite or OTA? I'm still seeing stuttering on gigabit with MPEG-2, and suspect its the DVR itself having problems streaming it out.
> 
> eric


I haven't seen any problems with MPEG-2 out of my HR20, which only has a 100 Mb/s ethernet port connecting my DECA.


----------



## mrfatboy

As far as I know all the DVRs only have 100 Mb/s ethernet ports.

Here is some more bandwidth numbers for SD which were recorded on satellite on my HR23 on the same network that I mentioned above.. Everything worked perfectly.

Chelsea Lately 3.8 -4.5 Mbps
The View (abc east) 2 - 3.8 Mbps
The Soup 1 - 2 Mbps

I believe The Soup is recored in HD at the studio as of last month but Dtv does not broadcast the show in HD if that matters to anybody. I'm not sure how all that works.


----------



## ejjames

EricBergan said:


> Was that from satellite or OTA? I'm still seeing stuttering on gigabit with MPEG-2, and suspect its the DVR itself having problems streaming it out.
> 
> eric


I have slight OTA stuttering on 720p channels, 1080i is fine.


----------



## Richierich

mrfatboy said:


> Using Resource Monitor (Vista & Windows 7), I tested Direct2PC on my gigabit wired (cat5e) network.


How do I find Resource Monitor on my Windows 7 PC???


----------



## dennisj00

richierich said:


> How do I find Resource Monitor on my Windows 7 PC???


Hit the Start button and in the search box, type 'Resource Monitor' (with no quotes)

It's in Accessories / System Tools / Resource monitor. But you can start most anything with the search entry. . . Notepad, Device Manager, Firewall . . anything that comes up as an application or applet.


----------



## azphi

I have been running DirecTV2PC for some time with no issues.

As of recently once it starts the only thing I get is "DIRECTV2PC is Checking for Product Updates". It just hangs there. I've tried rebooting the computer, but it stll does the same thing.

Any suggestions?


LouPenya


----------



## EricBergan

veryoldschool said:


> I haven't seen any problems with MPEG-2 out of my HR20, which only has a 100 Mb/s ethernet port connecting my DECA.


I don't remember having a problem with my old HR20-700, but it died, got replaced by an HR20-100 - maybe difference in models? Note, I'm not saying the port is different, rather wondering if the chipset inside having to stream the data might have changed.

Someone mentioned 720p/1080i - I'll have to go back and check, not sure I've paid attention to if it was channel specific.

eric


----------



## Richierich

dennisj00 said:


> Hit the Start button and in the search box, type 'Resource Monitor' (with no quotes)
> 
> It's in Accessories / System Tools / Resource monitor. But you can start most anything with the search entry. . . Notepad, Device Manager, Firewall . . anything that comes up as an application or applet.


Thanks Dennis. I finally found it but using Resource Monitor wouldn't work so I just put in Monitor* and it popped up.

Thanks again for the Info.


----------



## ejjames

ctrl/alt/del will also bring up the option for the system monitor.


----------



## Richierich

ejjames said:


> ctrl/alt/del will also bring up the option for the system monitor.


Thanks Mr James for that info.


----------



## maartena

When I run DIRECTV2PC on my Windows 7 x64 computer, it disables the Aero interface. Is there anything that can be done about that? I run 2 monitors, and from my office it is nice to be able to watch a show on 1 monitor, and work on the other....

It isn't a deal breaker perse, but it is rather annoying that a program we use in 2010 can't work on an interface first introduced in 2006 with Vista.


----------



## gregory

maartena said:


> When I run DIRECTV2PC on my Windows 7 x64 computer, it disables the Aero interface. Is there anything that can be done about that? I run 2 monitors, and from my office it is nice to be able to watch a show on 1 monitor, and work on the other....
> 
> It isn't a deal breaker perse, but it is rather annoying that a program we use in 2010 can't work on an interface first introduced in 2006 with Vista.


Nope, nada.


----------



## Drucifer

My Living Room LCD is down for the count again, so I finally looked at DirecTV2PC.

Found out some things trying to it to work on three different laptops. 

Each laptop needs a different ACTIVATION NUMBER. But DirecTV will only send out one Activation Number per email address. To get a second, you need a second email address.

BTW, it working fine on the both laptops I put it on so far.


----------



## Richierich

Drucifer said:


> BTW, it working fine on the both laptops I put it on so far.


Yes, it works Great and will probably be the Interface for the NOMAD coming soon to all those who desire to Offload and Archive Their Recordings to their PC!!!


----------



## veryoldschool

Drucifer said:


> Each laptop needs a different ACTIVATION NUMBER. But DirecTV will only send out one Activation Number per email address.


It's two per email address, but I'd guess you use one earlier, and they don't forget.


----------



## mrfatboy

10minutemail.com is your friend for life!


----------



## Drucifer

veryoldschool said:


> It's two per email address, but I'd guess you use one earlier, and they don't forget.


Yep, it was in my saved emails for registry numbers.

It would be nice if you could look 'em up.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> It's two per email address, but I'd guess you use one earlier, and they don't forget.


I save all registration numbers to a simple text file for future reference...takes all of 5 seconds of effort. Never lost one yet.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I save all registration numbers to a simple text file for future reference...takes all of 5 seconds of effort. Never lost one yet.


Same here, in the folder with all 24+ versions too. :lol:


----------



## Drucifer

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I save all registration numbers to a simple text file for future reference...takes all of 5 seconds of effort. Never lost one yet.


Had a HD crash and lost the downloaded DirecTV2PC software it was tie to.


----------



## gregory

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I save all registration numbers to a simple text file for future reference...takes all of 5 seconds of effort. Never lost one yet.


I've never been able to re-use any of the activation numbers I've received.


----------



## veryoldschool

gregory said:


> I've never been able to re-use any of the activation numbers I've received.


I've had pretty good luck with mine.
I have "lost" a few along the way, but this have always been due to hardware changes. Loss of a motherboard and a replacement [under warranty] of the exact same model, has caused this. Hard drive changes where the old drive wasn't cloned to the new one, has caused this.
What hasn't cause this is upgrading Windows, but a fresh install can cause it.
I've even reused the same number on three different versions of Windows, "but" these were on different partitions of the same drive.
"It seems" [maybe like Windows] that there is a coded number used that is stored on the boot drive that is made up of the motherboard and the hard drive, and as long as this number matches, it works [again], but change something that causes this number not to match and you're dead.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

gregory said:


> I've never been able to re-use any of the activation numbers I've received.


Hmmm...

I have...more than once after a re-install at that.


----------



## Drucifer

Any chance of DirecTV2PC doing any IP Control in the future.


----------



## veryoldschool

Drucifer said:


> Any chance of DirecTV2PC doing any IP Control in the future.


While nothing is ever "never", I'd guess you could put a fork in DirecTV2PC because it's "done", with nothing new in 14 months.


----------



## Drucifer

veryoldschool said:


> While nothing is ever "never", I'd guess you could put a fork in DirecTV2PC because it's "done", with nothing new in 14 months.


14 months ago there wasn't DECA MRV.


----------



## veryoldschool

Drucifer said:


> 14 months ago there wasn't DECA MRV.


speak for yourself. I had it here. :lol:


----------



## Drucifer

How can you remotely delete a recording?


----------



## veryoldschool

Drucifer said:


> How can you remotely delete a recording?


You can't and never have been able to with DirecTV2PC, but your question was DECA & MRV.
I'd say all the resources have ended for DirecTV2PC and they've moved on to newer things like MRV and others.


----------



## Richierich

Perhaps they were only using DirecTV2PC to test the Platform that they will use for NOMAD as it would have to have a very similar functionality.

So, maybe now all of the Testing and Develpment is being done on NOMAD which is due to be released hopefully by the end of the year.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

richierich said:


> Perhaps they were only using DirecTV2PC to test the Platform that they will use for NOMAD as it would have to have a very similar functionality.
> 
> So, maybe now all of the Testing and Develpment is being done on NOMAD which is due to be released hopefully by the end of the year.


I suspect they will take what they've learned on DIRECT2PC in terms of video presentation and other things and leverage towards NOMAD. The code itself probably won't be used.


----------



## HoTat2

gregory said:


> I've never been able to re-use any of the activation numbers I've received.


Same here;

At least on the only PC I have DIRECTV2PC installed on, a Dell desktop. Any time I would upgrade to a newer version of the app the old activation number would no longer work. I must have run through about a half dozen email addresses acquiring activation codes over the version history of this program.

The program would also annoyingly have to be totally reinstalled if you used an invalid activation code, not to mention requiring me to have to switch to an analog VGA connection on my monitor since it does not support HDCP encryption. But I'm not about to changeout a perfectly good digital monitor, a Dell Ultra Sharp 2007FP, simply because it will not support some stupid-a## copy protection standard just for the sake of one seldom used application. :nono2:

So needless to say, I'm really sorta happy v5717 may be the last release version of this app, and DirecTV has moved on to other things.


----------



## veryoldschool

richierich said:


> Perhaps they were only using DirecTV2PC to test the Platform that they will use for NOMAD as it would have to have a very similar functionality.
> 
> So, maybe now all of the Testing and Develpment is being done on NOMAD which is due to be released hopefully by the end of the year.





hdtvfan0001 said:


> I suspect they will take what they've learned on DIRECT2PC in terms of video presentation and other things and leverage towards NOMAD. The code itself probably won't be used.


While my crystal ball is no better than anyone's:
DirecTV2PC was outsourced to Cyberlink, came free to us, and was used to test the DVR server functions.
Next came MRV with receivers being the client, using much less resources than what PCs have.
The next stage/phase will be the Nomad product.
As Tom Robertson has said from the start "baby steps" towards a long term plan of product developments.

I really don't see DirecTV investing anymore in DirecTV2PC, and this had come to a close 14 months ago, after over a year of development costs.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> While my crystal ball is no better than anyone's:
> DirecTV2PC was outsourced to Cyberlink, came free to us, and was used to test the DVR server functions.
> Next came MRV with receivers being the client, using much less resources than what PCs have.
> The next stage/phase will be the Nomad product.
> As Tom Robertson has said from the start "baby steps" towards a long term plan of product developments.
> 
> *I really don't see DirecTV investing anymore in DirecTV2PC, and this had come to a close 14 months ago, after over a year of development costs*.


I concur.

But certainly they have learned alot in those baby steps that they should be able to leverage with Nomad.


----------



## ejjames

Could someone point me to a thread or FAQ that gives me the basics on NOMAD?


----------



## HoTat2

ejjames said:


> Could someone point me to a thread or FAQ that gives me the basics on NOMAD?


Since it isn't officially released yet nor even in a "First Look" presentation, its features and specs. are all pretty much speculation. But anyway the main discussion thread for it is here;

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=184939


----------



## Richierich

The basics are (if I may Speculate) that Nomad will consist of a Hardware Device that will Allow you to Offload Directv Recorded Content to your PC or other Storage/Playback Device so that you can take your Directv Recordings on the road with you to Watch Whatever You Want Wherever You Want. 

It will probably be tied into the DECA System of Delivery and the Network via Ethernet and will probably incorporate a Passcode in order to be able to Decode the MPEG-4 Recordings for Viewing Purposes. You will probably view it with an Interface and Functionality similar to DIRECTV2PC!!!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

richierich said:


> The basics are (if I may Speculate) that Nomad will consist of a Hardware Device that will Allow you to Offload Directv Recorded Content to your PC or other Storage/Playback Device so that you can take your Directv Recordings on the road with you to Watch Whatever You Want Wherever You Want.
> 
> It will probably be tied into the *DECA System of Delivery *and will probably incorporate a Passcode in order to be able to Decode the MPEG-4 Recordings for Viewing Purposes.


...or the network in general....

In the mean time...DirecTV2PC has a very attractive video presentation on my 20" display here. If they can replicate something close to that on a laptop/mobile device...great.


----------



## Richierich

hdtvfan0001 said:


> ...or the network in general....
> 
> In the mean time...DirecTV2PC has a very attractive video presentation on my 20" display here. If they can replicate something close to that on a laptop/mobile device...great.


EXACTLY!!!

Using a Similar Interface to give us a similar functionality of being able to Select a Recording (that we have downloaded to our Laptop or Mobile Device and then to be able to View it with Pause, Stop, FF, RW, etc. such as we have with DIRECTV2PC!!!


----------



## ssandhoops

I've got v5717 and it works fine. Is the 1.0.0.2107 version available from DTV actually newer and if so, is there any reason to upgrade to it?


----------



## Drucifer

The _Parental Lock_ wont stay unlock.

I search this thread, but there wasn't much info.


----------



## mrfatboy

My friend's 82 year old mother just got a new Toshiba laptop. It's a Portege R705. I tried the Directv Advisor app on it and get a RED dot on the Graphics Adapter. The laptop has the basic Intel HD Graphics. Playback Advisor recommends installing new ATI or Nvidia drivers but I don't think that is going to do anything since the onboard graphics is neither nvidia nor ati.

I can't actually test the laptop yet as she is on the East coast and I'm on the West. I wanted to have it set up when she comes to visit in a couple of weeks.

Anyway, I'm thinking it's going to be a "no go" but I though I would ask here if anybody new a trick or work around.


----------



## ejjames

Laptops have been hit or miss for me. I have a 1 year old 19" dual core $900 toshiba, no go. My daughter's 3 month old $300 acer, no problem.

It's all in the graphics acceleration. The first few versions of the cyberlink software was not accelerated, and my desktop processor was hitting 100% and skipping frames. The pic was so clear, that I really wanted it to work. I was trying to overclock...as soon as they added graphics acceleration, CPU dropped to 5% and smooth playback. Just make sure you have the right chipset ahead of time.


----------



## mrfatboy

This laptop was not bought for Direct2pc really. I just thought I would try. So, what i am hearing from you there still might be a possibility that it might work even though it got a red dot on the playback advisor? Has playback adviser ever giving a false negative?


----------



## Drucifer

ejjames said:


> Laptops have been hit or miss for me. I have a 1 year old 19" dual core $900 toshiba, no go. My daughter's 3 month old $300 acer, no problem.
> 
> It's all in the graphics acceleration. The first few versions of the cyberlink software was not accelerated, and my desktop processor was hitting 100% and skipping frames. The pic was so clear, that I really wanted it to work. I was trying to overclock...as soon as they added graphics acceleration, CPU dropped to 5% and smooth playback. Just make sure you have the right chipset ahead of time.


It was a no go on my HP HDX9000 running Vista/64. Upgraded to Win7/64 and no problem.


----------



## ejjames

It has for me, but I wouldn't hold out much hope for the intel graphics. Good luck, I very likely could be wrong!


----------



## syphix

I have all but given up on DirecTV2PC since it seems to be so fickle as to which PC in my house it will run on. My wife's 2 year old laptop: runs smoothly. My 2 month old laptop, with the latest video drivers available: can't play any "protected content".

And why shouldn't I give up on DirecTV2PC: it appears DirecTV has -- there hasn't been a new version of the software since September 200*9*.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

syphix said:


> I have all but given up on DirecTV2PC since it seems to be so fickle as to which PC in my house it will run on. My wife's 2 year old laptop: runs smoothly. My 2 month old laptop, with the latest video drivers available: can't play any "protected content".
> 
> And why shouldn't I give up on DirecTV2PC: it appears DirecTV has -- there hasn't been a new version of the software since September 200*9*.[/


That's because it's been working since then for most folks.

I has some issues prior to the upgrade on portions of my PC here, most notably the graphics card. I had intentions of several upgrades (graphics card, power supply, memory) anyway in advance of a WIN7 upgrade...so this all just fell into place. I have not seen DirecTV2PC fail on nay unit that could run WIN7 to date, except one where it had a very limited graphics card in it.


----------



## Richierich

My Directv2PC works Flawlessly but then again I have Windows 7 and a Great Graphics Card.


----------



## veryoldschool

Considering DirecTV2PC doesn't cost us anything, it is what it is and they posted the hardware needed here:

http://www.cyberlink.com/stat/oem/directv/dtcp-ip-advisor/enu/troubleshooting.jsp#1

Along with the advisor app.

If there was "a key", it's a good graphics card to do the heavy lifting.

I've had it working on a 5 year old Pentium 4 HT underclocked down to 1.7 GHz, and using an ATI AGP video card.

Laptops/notebooks tend to skimp on their graphics chips.


----------



## Drucifer

hdtvfan0001 said:


> syphix said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have all but given up on DirecTV2PC since it seems to be so fickle as to which PC in my house it will run on. My wife's 2 year old laptop: runs smoothly. My 2 month old laptop, with the latest video drivers available: can't play any "protected content".
> 
> And why shouldn't I give up on DirecTV2PC: it appears DirecTV has -- there hasn't been a new version of the software since September 200*9*.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because it's been working since then for most folks.
> 
> . . . .
Click to expand...

With MRV out, a software upgrade from v2.5717 to a v3.0 that would access each DVR *Menu Manage Recordings* would be nice. Because I'm still looking for an easy way to check out my three DVR '_To Do List_.' And if it could _delete_ a recording would also be handy.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Drucifer said:


> With MRV out, a software upgrade from v2.5617 to a v3.0 that would access each DVR *Menu Manage Recordings* would be nice. Because I'm still looking for an easy way to check out my three DVR '_To Do List_.' And if it could _delete_ a recording would also be handy.


It would...but I don't expect to see any further upgrades on DirecTV2PC.

The next new thing for HD viewing on other devices will be NOMAD.


----------



## Drucifer

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It would...but I don't expect to see any further upgrades on DirecTV2PC.
> 
> The next new thing for HD viewing on other devices will be NOMAD.


I'm looking for a software solution, not hardware.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Drucifer said:


> I'm looking for a software solution, not hardware.


Then I suspect you're going to be disappointed - DirecTV2PC is likely at its final version.

NOMAD will be a combination of hardware and software.


----------



## Drucifer

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Then I suspect you're going to be disappointed - DirecTV2PC is likely at its final version.
> 
> NOMAD will be a combination of hardware and software.


Well then, as a finish product, it is incomplete.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Drucifer said:


> Well then, as a finish product, it is incomplete.


In your opinion yes. In most others...no.

It does everything it was designed to do - that would make it finished.


----------



## Drucifer

hdtvfan0001 said:


> In your opinion yes. In most others...no.
> 
> *It does everything it was designed to do - that would make it finished.*


Thank god most of the world doesn't think like that.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Drucifer said:


> Thank god most of the world doesn't think like that.


!rolling Yeah...I'm sure one person knows what they think.... !rolling


----------



## veryoldschool

Drucifer said:


> Well then, as a finish product, it is incomplete.


Since [again] this app didn't cost anything, if you find it not to your liking, go out and find another app that does what you want.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> Since [again] this app didn't cost anything, if you find it not to your liking, go out and find another app that does what you want.


Yeah...I bet if you ask the Apple folks...*they* can't even say "there's an app for that". :lol:


----------



## Drucifer

Please! No kissing in public.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> Since [again] this app didn't cost anything, if you find it not to your liking, go out and find another app that does what you want.


Bingo.


----------



## syphix

a) My laptop beats and exceeds their requirements. My wife's BARELY meets them.

b) Those requirements are about 1-1.5 year old. Example: it's asking that I have ATI Catalyst 7.12 *or later* installed. I have ATI Catalyst 10.11...which is LATER than 7.12. But their adviser is saying my Catalyst is not up to date. So, obviously, the adviser program is polling for old hardware. Perhaps the DirecTV2PC app is not seeing my drivers correctly, too?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

syphix said:


> a) My laptop beats and exceeds their requirements. My wife's BARELY meets them.
> 
> b) Those requirements are about 1-1.5 year old. Example: it's asking that I have ATI Catalyst 7.12 *or later* installed. I have ATI Catalyst 10.11...which is LATER than 7.12. But their adviser is saying my Catalyst is not up to date. *So, obviously, the adviser program is polling for old hardware. * Perhaps the DirecTV2PC app is not seeing my drivers correctly, too?


That *might* be a possibility, since the requirements were based on those in place at the time of the latest release of the Playback Advisor.

If you have the latest drivers per the manufacturer...it is what it is....all you can do is try it to see if it works.


----------



## fthomasr

After using Directv2pc flawlessly for years on a weekly basis it now will not open. After I doubleclick it nothing happens. I reinstalled it and no dice. I have Windows 7 Pro with an i7 870, gaming card, and 8 gb of memory. Help!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

fthomasr said:


> After using Directv2pc flawlessly for years on a weekly basis it now will not open. After I doubleclick it nothing happens. I reinstalled it and no dice. I have Windows 7 Pro with an i7 870, gaming card, and 8 gb of memory. Help!


That's very strange. Something else on the PC must have changed, since v5717 has not changed in a long time now....


----------



## Drucifer

Try uninstall, reinstall.


----------



## djc6

I FINALLY fixed my DirecTV2PC issues. I've been struggling for months to get it to work reliably. I always ended up with errors that the "receiver stopped responding" whenever I moved around the timeline. I frequently couldn't even start watching a program - I immediately received the receiver stopped responding error. I noticed that if I left a window open pinging the receiver as I watched a program, the ping times skyrocketed (from 15ms to 2+ seconds) whenever I'd fast forward/rewind/etc. Eventually the pings would fail entirely and thats when the "receiver stopped responding" error would appear. I began to suspect my HR21 reciever (which I got as a new customer last year) didn't have the processing power to stream HD reliably.

I called DirecTV and they said they wouldn't swap out a receiver for DirecTV2PC issues. I ended up buying an HR24 from ABT electronics, swapped out my HR21 and it works FLAWLESSLY. I can jump all around the time line with NO ISSUES. All it took was $200 for a new receiver! 

My HR24 receiver is hooked up to my home wifi network via a wireless bridge, and my laptop is connected wirelessly as well. The new receiver works great even over Wi-Fi!


----------



## ejjames

Welcome to our little club, and what I consider to be the biggest reason I'll stay with them.

I wonder how many users there actually are?


----------



## HfreaknD

Count me in. Have been using it for about 3 months. Works great. Now I have a place to watch my recordings when the wife is watching The Real Housewives of... (I think she watches them all :nono2.


----------



## fthomasr

Drucifer said:


> Try uninstall, reinstall.


Tried that and it didn't work either. (Uninstall & Reinstall) What it does is very strange. I've been in the business for 20 years and haven't seen a Windows app behave like that. Double Click and nothing. Nothing in Event Logs, NOTHING.  I used this app every week!


----------



## ejjames

fthomasr said:


> Tried that and it didn't work either. (Uninstall & Reinstall) What it does is very strange. I've been in the business for 20 years and haven't seen a Windows app behave like that. Double Click and nothing. Nothing in Event Logs, NOTHING.  I used this app every week!


Have you tried locating a stuck program in the windows task manager under "processes" DIRECTV2PC will get stuck open. Often, ending this process and restarting the program will solve the problem.


----------



## eudoxia

Did you try any of the suggestions from the programs the Help section? I was surprised to find specific remedies to try such as deleting files and folders, as well as registry settings.

That is where I found that VMware virtual network adapters were conflicting with DirecTV2PC for me.


----------



## fthomasr

eudoxia said:


> Did you try any of the suggestions from the programs the Help section? I was surprised to find specific remedies to try such as deleting files and folders, as well as registry settings.
> 
> That is where I found that VMware virtual network adapters were conflicting with DirecTV2PC for me.


I can't get to the help screens...it doesn't open. There are no processes open either. Fresh reboot, try to open, nothing.


----------



## eudoxia

Here's some more screenshots from the help screen that might help you. I didin't put all 9 screens up because some involve network issues.


----------



## Drucifer

eudoxia said:


> Here's some more screenshots from the help screen that might help you. I didin't put all 9 screens up because some involve network issues.


I figure it's a registry problem too. Uninstall. Do those things in the first two screens above. Reboot. Try a fresh download. Note this may require another email address. Install new download.


----------



## limestone

anyone have an idea what this means? (message attached)


----------



## fthomasr

Drucifer said:


> I figure it's a registry problem too. Uninstall. Do those things in the first two screens above. Reboot. Try a fresh download. Note this may require another email address. Install new download.


Uninstalled, Deleted every DirecTV registry entry/folder, downloaded new installer, restarted, installed, nothing. Double-click busy symbol for less than 1 second and nothing.


----------



## veryoldschool

fthomasr said:


> Uninstalled, Deleted every DirecTV registry entry/folder, downloaded new installer, restarted, installed, nothing. Double-click busy symbol for less than 1 second and nothing.


I had this a long time back using Vista.
I was trying "to fix" how the early version worked by installing free codec packs. I managed to break it instead of improving playback. Uninstalling everything I'd tried, didn't get it working again.
I had to do a new Vista install and start fresh to get it working again.
It's been a long time since this and I've moved on to Win7 32 & 64, but I've learned to stay away from codecs I don't need.


----------



## Drucifer

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It would...but *I don't expect to see any further upgrades on DirecTV2PC.*
> 
> The next new thing for HD viewing on other devices will be NOMAD.


Looks like _DirecTV2PC_ is part of _DirecTV Co-Pilot_ with its PLAYLIST. The only question is, has its features been improve?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Drucifer said:


> Looks like _DirecTV2PC_ is part of _DirecTV Co-Pilot_ with its PLAYLIST. The only question is, has its features been improve?


Not exactly.... <_Hertz commercial voice_>


----------



## Drucifer

Drucifer said:


> Looks like _DirecTV2PC_ is part of _DirecTV Co-Pilot_ with its PLAYLIST. The only question is, has its features been improve?





hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not exactly.... <_Hertz commercial voice_>


Without seeing DirecTV Co-Pilot/PLAYLIST screen, it's impossible to know what functions are available compare to DirecTV2PC.

Not exactly....tells me nothing.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Drucifer said:


> Without seeing DirecTV Co-Pilot/PLAYLIST screen, it's impossible to know what functions are available compare to DirecTV2PC.
> 
> Not exactly....tells me nothing.


Let's just say Nomad and Copilot (nor DirecTV2PC) will not be the same products.
As for more details than that...waiting for their release is what will be the only confirmation.


----------



## collinhead

Hello, I am new to this site, and I'm sorry if this has already been answered.. I'm sort of a n00b. Anyway, I got DirecTV2PC the other day, and it works perfectly on HD recordings, but SD recordings crash the program. If I leave it running for like a half hour, it will *start* playing, but at like 1 frame per minute.. Not super usable. My system doesn't quite meet system requirements, so I assume this is why.. But I wondered if there is anything I can do to fix this.
I've read that HD is recorded in MPEG-4.. is there a way to force my DVR to record things in this format whether or not they are HD? Or something like that? I've looked through all the settings and haven't found anything. 

Thanks for your help.. I'm sorry if it's a stupid question.


----------



## maartena

I'm having a terrible time playing content from my HR24 receiver/dvr in the livingroom.... It sees the whole list of programs, but when I try to play anything, it says it can't connect and it cannot play the content.

Every now and then, after 12 tries or so, a program plays... and when it does, it plays pretty much perfectly.

My setup is all wired:

PC <---> 100 Mbit/s Linksys switch <---> UVerse RG (basically another 100 Mbit/s switch) <---> DirecTV DECA unit.

I basically have a computer room with 2 computers, and 1 wallport. A switch connects to the wallport and the 2 computers, and the wallport runs through and under the house to end up in the same corner my UVerse install is, where it plugs into port 1 of the switch that is built in the Uverse RG, and in port 2 is the DirecTV DECA unit with coaxial on one side, and ethernet on the other.

For the record, the VOD on DirecTV works fine, the internet otherwise works fine, and playing files stored on the computers in the computer room on my HR24 dvr (using playon.tv and the local files plugin to play divx and whatnot) also works perfectly. Also, playing the same content from my 2nd TV with an H21 HD receiver works well.

DirecTV2PC however.... not so much. I just keep retrying, and retrying, and retrying.... and every once in a while I get lucky after 15 or so tries and it plays.

What could be wrong here?


----------



## ejjames

There's a number of different error messages. Which is yours?


----------



## maartena

ejjames said:


> There's a number of different error messages. Which is yours?


"Directvpc cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played back at this time".

I have rebooted the HR24. Twice today actually.
I can ping the HR24 from my computer that I want to play the content on, it has a 3 ms respond time.

Computer has also been rebooted.

I am using Windows 7 x64, on a Core 2 Duo E6600 with 6 Gb of RAM and a X1950 Pro ATI card with 2 monitors.


----------



## Richierich

Reboot everthing such as Router or Switches and let them Reconnect.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

richierich said:


> Reboot everthing such as Router or Switches and let them Reconnect.


Yeah...somehow they got disconnected from the network altogether. If that doesn't work, the network settings might need to be reset as well on the HR24.


----------



## maartena

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yeah...somehow they got disconnected from the network altogether. If that doesn't work, the network settings might need to be reset as well on the HR24.


Rebooted everything, but still no go..... and isn't it true that if the list of programs displays perfectly fine, that there IS a network connection between the DVR and the PC? Even stuff recorded early this morning shows up, so it obviously has some sort of connection.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

maartena said:


> Rebooted everything, but still no go..... and isn't it true that if the list of programs displays perfectly fine, that there IS a network connection between the DVR and the PC? Even stuff recorded early this morning shows up, so it obviously has some sort of connection.


Generally true.

Is there anything running on the PC like a firewall or popup blocker that's new or else active?

You indeed seem to have a connection from the HD DVR to the PC...but there's something else still blocking the access to the unit. IF the HD DVR was also reset, then out of ideas at this point.


----------



## dennisj00

From your earlier posts, it looks like you're wired from the PC to switches to HR. What kind of cable / connections ? Prewired / homemade?

Sounds like you have a 'pair' miswired in the RJ-45 connectors. Works at low speed, fails at streaming speeds.

Is there a way to run a known good cable from PC to HR?


----------



## maartena

dennisj00 said:


> From your earlier posts, it looks like you're wired from the PC to switches to HR. What kind of cable / connections ? Prewired / homemade?
> 
> Sounds like you have a 'pair' miswired in the RJ-45 connectors. Works at low speed, fails at streaming speeds.
> 
> Is there a way to run a known good cable from PC to HR?


I have CAT5 cabling running in the house. I have a 24/3 U-Verse connection that works perfectly, and as said in my first post: WHEN it plays after 12 or 13 retries.... it plays beautifully, HD and all.

The other way around, across the same cable I can stream DixX and 264.h no problem to either my laptop (wired from PC to UVerse gateway, then wireless) or to the HR24 using the DLNA protocol on the HR24 receiver connecting back to my PC.

Other internet services work fine. I am hosting a game server on the same network, and I watch online streaming without any problem whatsoever.

Ping tests show a stable connection to the HR24. List data is updated fast, and shown to me within seconds.

As a matter of fact.... everything in my network, consisting of 2 PC's, 2 laptops, an HR24 and H21 through DECA, the UVerse residential gateway for voice and internet, an iPhone and Blackberry on wireless..... everything works perfectly!

Except.... DirecTV2PC. And again, when I DO get it to play.... it plays perfectly. Just getting sick of having to retry 20 times before it does anything.


----------



## maartena

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Generally true.
> 
> Is there anything running on the PC like a firewall or popup blocker that's new or else active?
> 
> You indeed seem to have a connection from the HD DVR to the PC...but there's something else still blocking the access to the unit. IF the HD DVR was also reset, then out of ideas at this point.


PC isn't running a firewall. I rely on the firewall on the U-Verse gateway on the outward facing connection. I use Microsoft Security Essentials as my AV, but that doesn't block any type of connection.

And yeah, I can browse through my list just fine, the connection is there.


----------



## maartena

Just got one to play at only 9 retries!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

maartena said:


> Just got one to play at only 9 retries!


That's a start...


----------



## dennisj00

maartena said:


> I have CAT5 cabling running in the house. .


You can have CAT5 and still have a mis-wired jack. We had a member that chased MRV problems for 6 months. . . he replaced switches, routers, HRs, with the same characteristics. It would work fine occasionally and would work great in the other direction.

Ping tests and PC connectivity only show a good connection. Video streaming is the most demanding application on the network and if the cable is mis-wired, the noise induced is not cancelled properly.

It may require pulling the plate off the wall if you have them to examine the jack wiring. (Pins 1 and 2 are a pair, and 3 and 6 are a pair)

Or substitute a known good cable (100' from Monoprice is less than $10) for testing.


----------



## Richierich

Just loving my Directv2PC which works Great!!!

Now if I can just get my DIRECTV2PC To Go (Nomad) I'll be in Great Shape!!!


----------



## maartena

dennisj00 said:


> You can have CAT5 and still have a mis-wired jack. We had a member that chased MRV problems for 6 months. . . he replaced switches, routers, HRs, with the same characteristics. It would work fine occasionally and would work great in the other direction.
> 
> Ping tests and PC connectivity only show a good connection. Video streaming is the most demanding application on the network and if the cable is mis-wired, the noise induced is not cancelled properly.
> 
> It may require pulling the plate off the wall if you have them to examine the jack wiring. (Pins 1 and 2 are a pair, and 3 and 6 are a pair)
> 
> Or substitute a known good cable (100' from Monoprice is less than $10) for testing.


I am actually an IT person and have made a good many of CAT5 cables in my life.... I checked the pairs on both ends, had to re-crimp one of em because i loosened it while checking, but it did not resolve anything.

And as I said above here, which you might not have read: I took me 9 tries to launch a Law & Order in HD earlier.... but once it plays, it plays perfectly! No problems, no stuttering, fast forward and rewind work fine, even clicking on a different time in the playback.... all works perfect.

Problem is, it just doesn't start 9 out of 10 times, and you have to retry, retry, retry.

In short:

1) CAT5 is in good condition. Both sides checked. Re-crimped one side, but pairs were in the right order.

2) All other services, including video streaming from the internet, DivX and H.264 streaming to the TV (through the HR24 using DLNA), work perfectly fine.

3) Local traffic, copying large files across the 100 Mbit/s network with a WIRED laptop on the U-Verse switch, and my PC on the linksys switch, work fine.

4) I replaced my Linksys switch with a Netgear switch I have lying around. I have another 1 Gbit switch at work I can try. The U-Verse gateway I can't replace because it would leave me without internet.  I did however take it out of the equation by plugging the CAT5 directly into the DECA unit that DirecTV provided.

5) Rebooted everything in the house again, any device, PC, component between the two that had a reset button.... was rebooted.

6) VOD on the HR24 boxes works perfect. It only buffers a few seconds before it starts playing..... but with a 24 Mbps connection that isn't hard to do.

I am at a loss. What is left? All I can think of is the software.... I mean it IS possible for the Holy Grail....erm DirecTV to have some bugs in their software, right? Or am I missing another obvious thing here that I haven't tried yet?


----------



## dennisj00

Something will eventually surface. . . do you have another PC / laptop with the software installed to try?

You might try booting without anything loading . . . in msconfig, disable all startups. It sounds like something is interferring with a clean start.

Keep us posted.


----------



## ejjames

Do you have a digital audio jack active?


----------



## maartena

ejjames said:


> Do you have a digital audio jack active?


I have a digital audio jack between the HR24 and my Samsung Home Theatre in the livingroom.... no digital audio available in my PC, just the on-board sound plugs.


----------



## tbolt

So, your DVR is on one switch and your PC is on another switch is that right?

This seems like a network problem.

Can you move your PC or DVR so that they are on the same switch that would
be something you could try.

Does your PC meet the requirements in the Playback Advisor? Please post the logfile if you can.


----------



## WilsonFlyer

Haven't played with this app in a while and when I go to install it on my Win 7/64 desktop, it says "cannot connect to internet" when I try to start it. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## MysteryMan

Bring up and left click "Scan For DirecTV2PC Support". When scan is complete a chart will appear with the following information. Check Item, PC Playback and Info. If any of the items in PC Playback are in red your PC is unable to support this feature. Info will tell you what you need to do to correct the situation.


----------



## WilsonFlyer

That's the checking program. What does that have to do with activating the app?


----------



## MysteryMan

WilsonFlyer said:


> What does that have to do with activating the app?


Try downloading it again.


----------



## WilsonFlyer

Anybody have any suggestions actually related to my problem?


----------



## RunnerFL

WilsonFlyer said:


> Anybody have any suggestions actually related to my problem?


MysteryMan's first suggestion was a good one however you blew him off so I'm not surprised he just gave up and told you to re-download.

If the "checking program", as you call it, finds that your PC won't support DirecTV2PC then it won't install it properly in most cases.


----------



## The Merg

I'm getting the same issue. I have all green marks except for my processor and video card, which are listed as unknown. When I install DirecTV2PC, it finds the Internet in order for check for updates, but when I try to Activate it I get the error that it cannot connect to the Intenet.

I have a Core i5 processor and my video card is a Nvidia GeForce GTS 250, which should be fine as it has plenty of memory and is HDCP compliant.

I have completely turned off my anti-virus/firewall and have run the app in Vista SP-2 compatibility mode as I have Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, but that hasn't worked either.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool

Win7 64 here.
Last week I had some registry issues and Win7 needed to use some very basic file, which lost even Win7's serial number and activation.

I just launched this app and needed to activate it again, as it reported it had failed.
Entered the same key as before and it worked.


----------



## WilsonFlyer

RunnerFL said:


> MysteryMan's first suggestion was a good one however you blew him off so I'm not surprised he just gave up and told you to re-download.
> 
> If the "checking program", as you call it, finds that your PC won't support DirecTV2PC then it won't install it properly in most cases.


never mind {deleted}


----------



## mitchflorida

The Merg said:


> I'm getting the same issue. I have all green marks except for my processor and video card, which are listed as unknown. When I install DirecTV2PC, it finds the Internet in order for check for updates, but when I try to Activate it I get the error that it cannot connect to the Intenet.
> 
> I have a Core i5 processor and my video card is a Nvidia GeForce GTS 250, which should be fine as it has plenty of memory and is HDCP compliant.
> 
> I have completely turned off my anti-virus/firewall and have run the app in Vista SP-2 compatibility mode as I have Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit, but that hasn't worked either.
> 
> - Merg


If you have the Internet Explorer 9 Beta, you will have to first uninstall it in order to activate the D2PC program.


----------



## WilsonFlyer

mitchflorida said:


> If you have the Internet Explorer 9 Beta, you will have to first uninstall it in order to activate the D2PC program.


Now THERE's information that's USEFUL.

Any idea "why"? Just curious. I won't back off IE9 at this point but I would like to know. Probably a work-around if we knew exactly what was causing the conflict.

THANK YOU.


----------



## The Merg

mitchflorida said:


> If you have the Internet Explorer 9 Beta, you will have to first uninstall it in order to activate the D2PC program.


Yeah. I have IE9 Beta. What's the deal with that? Not sure if it's worth it to go through the hassle of uninstalling IE, activating D2PC, and then reinstalling IE.

- Merg


----------



## mitchflorida

If you don't care to uninstall IE9, just wait a few months until DTV comes out with a new release version of DirecTV2PC. That will probably fix the problem.


----------



## Ranger12

Hello all! I have been using DBS Talk as a reference for several years, but this is the first time I have actually registered and needed to post. I am very familiar with DirecTV products as I worked for them for 5 years in quality assurance and as a supervisor in one of their call centers from 200-2005. I was a part of their advanced products team when the DVRs (Tivo) and HD receivers first came out. Now to my problem:

I have been using the Directv2PC program with no problem on my new Toshiba A665-S6094 with no problems for the two months I have had the machine. However, tonight when I got ready to watch some programs recorded from my HR22 (it is the only receiver I have connected to the home network), I received this error message:

"The video content stopped playing because your monitor or drive does not support the playback of the protected content, or the status of your display device changed. Try updating your driver or re-select the video content."

Nothing has changed with my setup. My drivers are up to date and were working just fine for the Directv2pc before tonight. I read some of the posts about this problem, but most seemed to be from people who were having the problem initially, not those that started having the problem for no apparent reason after the program had been working.

My computer setup:
Toshiba A665-S6094
Intel Core i7 Q740 1.73 GHz, 4GB DDR3 RAM
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeoForce 310M 
Display Type: HD TruBrite LED Backlit display 
Intel Wireless LAN 802.11a/g/n
Realtek HD Audio
nVidia HD Audio (for HDMI output)

Any ideas on why I am getting this message when the program was working just fine before? My cards are HDCP complaint and up to date, so what could be causing a conflict all of a sudden? Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## WilsonFlyer

mitchflorida said:


> If you have the Internet Explorer 9 Beta, you will have to first uninstall it in order to activate the D2PC program.


Thanks for your help, again. Not that I doubted you but for the benefit of anyone that wants confirmation, I just went through the motions and I can also confirm that the above statement is true. Takes about 20 minutes depending on your machine to uninstall, activate and reinstall IE9. DTV2PC is fine living with IE9 (at least in my preliminary findings) once you've completed the activation with IE8.

Thanks again. Good information.


----------



## mrfatboy

I know Ie9 beta is very buggy but do you have to actually uninstall it? I have firefox and chrome installed also and use them when ie9 beta fails me.


----------



## The Merg

mitchflorida said:


> If you don't care to uninstall IE9, just wait a few months until DTV comes out with a new release version of DirecTV2PC. That will probably fix the problem.


Since you apparently figured this out, what is the issue with IE9 Beta?

Also, It's been over a year since the last iteration of DirecTV2PC, who knows when the next release will be. In the past, updates were pretty frequent.

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

mrfatboy said:


> I know Ie9 beta is very buggy but do you have to actually uninstall it? I have firefox and chrome installed also and use them when ie9 beta fails me.


The issue seems to be that DirecTV2PC will not activate if IE9 Beta is installed. I have not had any issues using IE9 Beta, except for this one issue.

- Merg


----------



## WilsonFlyer

The Merg said:


> The issue seems to be that DirecTV2PC will not activate if IE9 Beta is installed. I have not had any issues using IE9 Beta, except for this one issue.
> 
> - Merg


Maybe you should run the advisor and make sure you're compatiable. If that doesn't work, you can always try to re-download the application and try again. 

{All in good fun}


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The Merg said:


> The issue seems to be that DirecTV2PC will not activate if IE9 Beta is installed. I have not had any issues using IE9 Beta, except for this one issue.
> 
> - Merg


That may very well be. Using it here with IE 8 installed (WIN7) on the desktop and laptop here successfully, but haven't tried IE9 beta yet.

The network folks at work tell me there are "a number of issues with IE9 beta that impact other applications", so there was no urgency to test it out here yet.


----------



## The Merg

The Merg said:


> I'm getting the same issue. I have all green marks except for my processor and video card, which are listed as unknown. When I install DirecTV2PC, it finds the Internet in order for check for updates, but when I try to Activate it I get the error that it cannot connect to the Intenet.
> 
> I have a Core i5 processor and my video card is a Nvidia GeForce GTS 250, which should be fine as it has plenty of memory and is HDCP compliant.
> 
> - Merg





WilsonFlyer said:


> Maybe you should run the advisor and make sure you're compatiable. If that doesn't work, you can always try to re-download the application and try again.
> 
> {All in good fun}


Been there... Done that... 

- Merg


----------



## The Merg

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That may very well be. Using it here with IE 8 installed (WIN7) on the desktop and laptop here successfully, but haven't tried IE9 beta yet.
> 
> The network folks at work tell me there are "a number of issues with IE9 beta that impact other applications", so there was no urgency to test it out here yet.


Just seems strange that having IE9 Beta installed would affect how D2PC connects to perform its activation process. Maybe this weekend, I'll uninstall the beta and try the activation process again. Would be nice for those few times that the wife is watching on the TV that I can just watch a recorded show or two while in front of the computer.

- Merg


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The Merg said:


> Just seems strange that having IE9 Beta installed would affect how D2PC connects to perform its activation process. Maybe this weekend, I'll uninstall the beta and try the activation process again. Would be nice for those few times that the wife is watching on the TV that I can just watch a recorded show or two while in front of the computer.
> 
> - Merg


I agree...but supposedly things like video drivers and javacode are impacted somehow with the update...don't know...I'm waiting to hear the details myself after the first of the year.


----------



## Drucifer

WilsonFlyer said:


> Maybe you should run *the adviser* and make sure you're compatible. If that doesn't work, you can always try to re-download the application and try again.
> 
> {All in good fun}


The Adviser has not been kept current and reports bogus errors when it encounters newer drivers.


----------



## Richierich

I can't believe you are having so much trouble as mine worked flawlessly as soon as I downloaded it and set it up.


----------



## The Merg

richierich said:


> I can't believe you are having so much trouble as mine worked flawlessly as soon as I downloaded it and set it up.


Well, since I have IE9 Beta, that seems to be the issue. Did you have IE9 Beta when you first activated your version of D2PC?

- Merg


----------



## Richierich

No, I have IE8 as I let others work those bugs out of IE9.


----------



## maartena

I completely reinstalled my PC during the holiday break I had because I got sick and had nothing better to do.... and for now, it seems to be working perfectly again!


----------



## sigmajt

When switching to a epson 8350 projector from standard flatscreen tv, directv2pc now says i can't playback because monitor does not support protected content. The projector does, is there a database directv2pc keeps of compatible displays that needs to be updated? Why isn't it detecting the hdcp compliance of my monitor? The playback advisor does.


----------



## DogLover

sigmajt said:


> When switching to a epson 8350 projector from standard flatscreen tv, directv2pc now says i can't playback because monitor does not support protected content. The projector does, is there a database directv2pc keeps of compatible displays that needs to be updated? Why isn't it detecting the hdcp compliance of my monitor? The playback advisor does.


I believe that DirecTV2PC detects hdcp compliance at the time that it is run, not from a database. Are you running the projector as a second monitor? Or are you switching the HDMI cable from the TV to the projector?


----------



## sigmajt

replaced the tv with the projector.


----------



## finaldiet

I set up my sons laptop yesterday with tv2pc. When I ran HDMI cable from laptop to vizio tv, I had the same message pop up. The tv works great with xbox and ps3 via HDMI. Anyone know what's causing this?


----------



## veryoldschool

Common errors: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2221324&postcount=7


----------



## RogueFive

sometimes I have audio and sometimes I don't, but no error message ... tired of restarting dozens of times until it works ... anybody else have that issue?


----------



## SteelersFan

Okay, so I thought I'd give this DirecTV2PC thing a shot again since last time it kept saying it couldn't play protected content. Everything installed great on a Win 7 32-bit w/ ATI 1400 video card. Loaded great. When I select a show to watch (either SD or HD) I get a black screen, with audio. No picture. Just black. Anyone have any ideas? I can't find any resolution for this on the Internet. Should I maybe try installing a Codec pack? :nono2:


----------



## tbolt

SteelersFan said:


> Okay, so I thought I'd give this DirecTV2PC thing a shot again since last time it kept saying it couldn't play protected content. Everything installed great on a Win 7 32-bit w/ ATI 1400 video card. Loaded great. When I select a show to watch (either SD or HD) I get a black screen, with audio. No picture. Just black. Anyone have any ideas? I can't find any resolution for this on the Internet. Should I maybe try installing a Codec pack? :nono2:


Try rebooting your STB (DVR) and report back.

There are some Help instructions embedded inside the Directv2pc App:

Check HELP screen recommendations in the App for additional tips
Menu&#8230;
System Setup&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;
Help.............................

There are 9 Pages of Help

arrow Up or Down on the lower right hand side.


----------



## Doug Brott

Please continue the discussion in the new Issues/Discussion thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188886


----------

